# Military Aircraft: airshows, operational, whatever, lets see what you have!



## Viper28 (Dec 19, 2013)

I had a quick search on the forum and could not find a topic on this so, here goes. My main photographic passion is military aircraft. Although I do often take shots at airshows or bases, the thing I enjoy most is photographing them in the low level training areas, mainly in the UK. To show you what I mean, these are from my last trip a couple of weeks ago, bit of a slow day  All taken with a Canon 7D+ 300/2.8L+1.4x TC

USAF MC-130 Talon II 
















RAF Hawk T1










RAF Hawk T2










I have many, many more shots but I'd love to see what stuff you guys (and girls) have on this subject!!!


----------



## PhotoAviator (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a feeling I'm going to like this thread.


----------



## PhotoAviator (Dec 19, 2013)

A few more...


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome. Great series guys.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 19, 2013)

IMG_0090 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




IMG_0682 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




IMG_1660 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## PhotoAviator (Dec 19, 2013)

Click said:


> Awesome. Great series guys.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Dec 19, 2013)

Running low on Gas? by P A - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ooF Fighters (Dec 19, 2013)

This is one of my favorite "airshow" shots. Snapped after a long hot day at Reno on the way back to the Peppermill.


----------



## Marauder (Dec 20, 2013)

de Havilland Mosquito. Hamilton Airshow, Hamilton Ontario, Canada. June 2013
Canon 7D with Canon 100-400L


----------



## DavidF (Dec 20, 2013)

My kind of thread!




T-28B Trojan NX9060F by FoxONEImages, on Flickr




Chet Kuhn PT-17 N105RE by FoxONEImages, on Flickr




Aaron Taylor T-6D Take-off by FoxONEImages, on Flickr




Curtis Wright Helldiver SB-2C by FoxONEImages, on Flickr


----------



## sanj (Dec 20, 2013)

Great machines. Super photos.


----------



## Harry Muff (Dec 20, 2013)

Some awesome photos here, chaps. I wish I could add to them but I can't as all I have are commercial aircraft pics, and not many of those.


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 20, 2013)

Some great shots here already. Love the BAF Viper Air-2-Airs and also the VC10 (missing those already). Great to see some old warbirds as well

A few of the much missed RAF Harriers, retired too early and now sitting in the desert in Arizona


----------



## cid (Dec 20, 2013)

excellent shots, well done guys


----------



## eli72 (Dec 20, 2013)

The Memphis Belle


----------



## WPJ (Dec 20, 2013)

You all have some amazing pics, an I love to sera the pic from the service personal which we could never get on our own.....


----------



## chasinglight (Dec 20, 2013)

Here are a few from the Chicago Air and Water Show. 





_7D_0147 by ChasingLight31, on Flickr




_7D_0030 by ChasingLight31, on Flickr




_7D_9568-Edit by ChasingLight31, on Flickr




IMG_9099 by ChasingLight31, on Flickr




IMG_9294 by ChasingLight31, on Flickr




IMG_9207-Edit by ChasingLight31, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2013)

I love your third picture chasinglight. 8) Well done.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 20, 2013)

chasinglight said:


> Here are a few from the Chicago Air and Water Show.


Great pictures. The meeting of two planes left me with a shiver down the spine.


----------



## joshmurrah (Dec 20, 2013)

Here's mine... from a 2011 homecoming (in Pensacola) Blue Angels show.


----------



## joshmurrah (Dec 20, 2013)

last 3...


----------



## joshmurrah (Dec 20, 2013)

the above were taken with a Canon 7D with a Tamron 18-270 VC... other than the aperture sticking a few times, the Tamron kept up with the high frame rate of the 7D, and generally kicked out some good photos.

The 7D was MADE for air shows, it'd be the one thing I'll miss it for (since gone to FF).


----------



## DavidF (Dec 20, 2013)

A few more




North American T-6D Texan N420RK by FoxONEImages, on Flickr




T-6G Texan Miss Texas N729AM by FoxONEImages, on Flickr




Maid in the Shade, B-25J Mitchell, N125AZ by FoxONEImages, on Flickr


----------



## herkp (Dec 20, 2013)

The image was my first attempt at stitching multiple shots together as a panorama. 

My last mission in the AF, March 2009, flight deck of a C-130E. A 1962 model aircraft. Talk about high-tech...



IMG_3183_stitch by herkp, on Flickr
Original 9mb size: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11464891835/#


----------



## chasinglight (Dec 20, 2013)

thanks! I really love that shot. I attribute it good timing and the quick reflexes of my 7D! I also have a shot from that burst of them when they are exactly crossing each other, but this one shows much better.



ajfotofilmagem said:


> chasinglight said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few from the Chicago Air and Water Show.
> ...


----------



## chasinglight (Dec 20, 2013)

I love this one. The snowy background really sets the scene and the perspective is very interesting. How did you get that perspective? 



Viper28 said:


> USAF MC-130 Talon II


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Dec 20, 2013)

Love the old prop planes of WWII. Most of these from the Chino Ca. airshow in 2011.


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 20, 2013)

chasinglight said:


> I love this one. The snowy background really sets the scene and the perspective is very interesting. How did you get that perspective?



Basically you climb a 500" mountain and let it fly below you at 250". Of course the trick is knowing which valley they are going to use and then hope they do


----------



## markg (Dec 20, 2013)

various UK shows.... taken with 400D and 400mm f5.6

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2013)

Great shots markg 8)


...And welcome to CR


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 20, 2013)

Viper28 said:


> chasinglight said:
> 
> 
> > I love this one. The snowy background really sets the scene and the perspective is very interesting. How did you get that perspective?
> ...



I'd be it'd be easy to make friends with the air crew and make a deal for some back-channel info on which valley's they're going to make their practice runs through.


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 21, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Basically you climb a 500" mountain and let it fly below you at 250". Of course the trick is knowing which valley they are going to use and then hope they do



I'd be it'd be easy to make friends with the air crew and make a deal for some back-channel info on which valley's they're going to make their practice runs through.
[/quote]

I could not possibly comment on if that sort of thing goes on or not  But a lot of aircrew have a lot of nice pics on there walls


----------



## WPJ (Dec 21, 2013)

Viper28 said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Basically you climb a 500" mountain and let it fly below you at 250". Of course the trick is knowing which valley they are going to use and then hope they do
> ...



I could not possibly comment on if that sort of thing goes on or not  But a lot of aircrew have a lot of nice pics on there walls
[/quote]

the joys of living near a training base


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 21, 2013)

Slight change of country: F/A18C's of the Swiss Airforce at the Axalp demo(and this one you have to climb to 7,000-feet for):


----------



## WPJ (Dec 21, 2013)

Viper28 said:


> Slight change of country: F/A18C's of the Swiss Airforce at the Axalp demo(and this one you have to climb to 7,000-feet for):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice I love the flare shot


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2013)

WPJ said:


> Nice I love the flare shot



+1 Well done Viper28


----------



## bob118 (Dec 21, 2013)

Last year I went up to our local airport which was Barnes Airport in Westfield Ma the F-15's were doing some drills that weekend so I staked out a spot for a couple of hours and came up with these. Sorry I didn't have a chase plane to get those great aerial shots like some on the thread but hey this was the best I could do with my feet still on the ground and my lunch still in my stomach. Enjoy


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 21, 2013)

Love to see F15C/D's esp. in full burner


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

Here are my point and shoot Photos, Sorry Last 2 Pictures are shot pass thru the window in Cruise Ship-Not Good Photos.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## dhr90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I love this thread! I need to get to a low fly zone someday. Are schedules of flights taking place in these in the UK posted? Or is it luck/knowing personnel from an airbase?

My efforts make me feel rather inferior compared to some of the other photos posted in here 

1. Avro Vulcan




2. P51 Mustang




3. P51 Mustang




4. Red Arrows


----------



## Roo (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok.. I LOVE this thread!! So jealous of some of the angles you're able to get but really appreciative of you sharing the awesome shots!.


----------



## fugu82 (Dec 21, 2013)

WWII Veteran and the B-25


----------



## ooF Fighters (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah! Just cant get enough of this stuff. I fly the RC versions of many popular warbirds. Love it.
BTW...this was shot from the grandstands at Reno, not from another plane. It was a nice low pass.


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Dec 21, 2013)

dhr90 said:


> I love this thread! I need to get to a low fly zone someday. Are schedules of flights taking place in these in the UK posted? Or is it luck/knowing personnel from an airbase?



Search for "mach loop". It's in Wales. RAF low flying route that draws in aircraft from all over the country. They've got other routes elsewhere in the country but the beauty of this one is that there are 'pinch points' that force the aircraft close to the valley sides (how close? close enough that a 300mm lens is fine), along with easy access for the likes of us to hike up and get level with, or even above, the aircraft.

The two points that most recommend going to are The Bwlch (good visability means plenty of warning of approaching aircraft) and Cad West (shots of aircraft banking onto their side). Both are easy to get to with nearby carparking.

They publish schedules. These bear no relation at all to what happens. Useless. Ignore them. Weather, maintenance, the whim of whoever is in charge... who knows. Note that they only fly these routes on weekdays.

This summer I unknowingly rented a lovely holiday cottage right underneath it. Hawks, Typhoons, Tornadoes and F-15s roaring over us at 250ft throughout the week. Best was the Hercules, banked at near 90 degrees 250ft above me. Absolutely awesome. Luckily the baby wasn't bothered at all by the noise.

Was a family holiday (with a new baby) so I had little chance to get any shots - spent one day up on a mountainside (with three other poor photogs) but that was the one day that nothing went up the valley :


----------



## aldvan (Dec 21, 2013)

Frecce tricolori, the Italian acrobatic team...


----------



## Harry Muff (Dec 22, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> WWII Veteran and the B-25




Clever shot.


----------



## Harry Muff (Dec 22, 2013)

Viper28 said:


> Slight change of country: F/A18C's of the Swiss Airforce at the Axalp demo(and this one you have to climb to 7,000-feet for)






Would I be right in thinking that this is a bit of crowd pleasing as they know that the photographers are there?


----------



## emag (Dec 22, 2013)

Playing with an old Sigma 400/5.6, one that no longer plays nice with Canon cameras. At the beach on NAS Pensacola when one of these came by. I'll have to head down the National Museum of Naval Aviation with my 6D and play with the RokSamBow 14mm, I'll revisit this thread after that. Not far from here is an Air Force Armament Museum with an SR-71 Blackbird on display....also worth a trip. 

Other photo from inside the museum for a dedication ceremony attended by John Glenn, Gene Cernan, Jim Lovell, Fred Haise and Gene Kranz. Fred Haise, talking about being ill on Apollo 13 and commenting on the scene from the movie. "I wasn't as ill as they made it look and Jim Lovell definitely did NOT hug me. You don't spend four days cooped up in a space capsule with a Navy guy and let him hug you!"


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hesbehindyou said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > I love this thread! I need to get to a low fly zone someday. Are schedules of flights taking place in these in the UK posted? Or is it luck/knowing personnel from an airbase?
> ...



Basically what he says. The original C130 pics I posted are from the Bwlch (exit) and the Harrier ones from Cad West. The Mach Loop is part of the Low Fly Area-7 (LFA-7) in mid-Wales it covers all of Snowdonia but the north loop is a compression point. In the Lake District you have LFA-14 and there is another in Scotland (LFA-27 I think). 

There is no published schedule for the LFA (the ones on line are for LFA-T which is different), it purely depends on operational requirements and weather. Usually flying is weekday daylight hours but they are also used at night (C130's in particular). What you see (if anything) is pure luck most of the time. Its a 200-mile each way trip for me (plus the climb) so I don't get there as much as I'd like


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 22, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Viper28 said:
> 
> 
> > Slight change of country: F/A18C's of the Swiss Airforce at the Axalp demo(and this one you have to climb to 7,000-feet for)
> ...



Axalp is a yearly firepower demo by the Swiss airforce, primarily over two days. If your willing to climb up to the range at 2500m your welcome to watch. The first pair of F/A18's come in like that dropping flares, to warn that the next pair (already popping up) are coming in with live rounds to strafe the targets, you literally have 20mm cannon rounds going over your head:


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 22, 2013)

A few more from Axalp with some panning practice on the F5 Tigers:

7D+300/2.8 1/160th @ f/5.6 8)





1/320th 





1/400th


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2013)

Great shots Viper28 8) Pleasure for my eyes. Looking forward to see more of them.


----------



## propellerhead (Dec 22, 2013)

Great thread, finally!  

And great photographs! 


Please take a look at some pictures of mine: 
1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.





Regards!
Leszek


----------



## WPJ (Dec 22, 2013)

propellerhead said:


> Great thread, finally!
> 
> And great photographs!
> 
> ...



was the chopper in 4 upside down? Sweet..


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2013)

Awesome. Great shots Sir. Well done Leszek.


----------



## bob118 (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a couple of more that I took at an Air Show a few years ago. Enjoy


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 22, 2013)

Canon T1i, 70-300 IS USM, 70mm, 1/320, F5.6, ISO 100.


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 22, 2013)

Half Way To Nothing said:


> Running low on Gas? by P A - Photography, on Flickr


Sweet Pic!


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 22, 2013)

I took my family to the Fort Worth airshow in 2009 right after getting my first (and only) dslr. Don't laugh, but I thought they turned out good for having the camera for a couple of months before.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 22, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> Half Way To Nothing said:
> 
> 
> > Running low on Gas? by P A - Photography, on Flickr
> ...



so what were you flying when you took this pic, talent I tell ya a great pic at one of the toughest flight maneuvers in the world....you must have 6 arms and 4 eyes...


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 23, 2013)

Who's the daddy? well down low for shear weapons load the F15E is hard to beat. Heavy crop but this F15E of the 494th FW is loaded for bear. 6xGBU-10 LGB, Centreline GBU-24 LGB, AIM-9, AIM-120 and targeting pods! All at 500-feet, 500-knots and pulling G.


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting again Viper28. Beautiful shots. Well done.


----------



## dhr90 (Dec 24, 2013)

Viper28 said:


> Hesbehindyou said:
> 
> 
> > dhr90 said:
> ...



Looks like a 250 mile trip each way for me, so would probably go for a day or two as part of a holiday in that general area.

Hesbehindyou - Sounds like a great cottage to rent! 

Shame about the lack of a confirmed schedule, but with that landscape around I wouldn't be short of things to look at or photograph! 

Now to work out how to get a bit more focal length, been pondering a 1.4 or 2x converter. The only 300/400mm lenses I could afford would be the f4 or f5.6 respectively, and not for another year I think. I could rent, but I'd feel very annoyed if I did that and the day or two I spent there were the days no flying took place.

If planes are flying, do they just make one or two passes through, or is there a good few hours of flying?


----------



## Brian VA (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm enjoying this thread and thought I would add a few of my own. These were taken at the Military Aviation Museum in Virginia Beach, VA (USA).


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 24, 2013)

dhr90 said:


> Now to work out how to get a bit more focal length, been pondering a 1.4 or 2x converter. The only 300/400mm lenses I could afford would be the f4 or f5.6 respectively, and not for another year I think. I could rent, but I'd feel very annoyed if I did that and the day or two I spent there were the days no flying took place.
> 
> If planes are flying, do they just make one or two passes through, or is there a good few hours of flying?



Nope this is the hobby from hell. By the book they are only allowed to pass the same point TWICE on a sortie (that's a bit flexible but few planes do more than two). It takes a Hawk about 3-minutes to get round the loop (its a one way flowed route). At most locations it will be in view for about 20-seconds and photographable for about 5-seconds. These days with the depleted RAF if you get 10 passes in a day your doing well. So for 8 hours up the hill (+ drive and climb time) you might see 2-minutes of action!

On a cropped body 300mm is fine for most locations, 400mm on a FF. If you stay low on Cad West or the lower shelf of the Bwlch you can get away with a 200mm on a crop

This is a 40D+200/2.8L from Cad West


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2013)

Brian VA said:


> I'm enjoying this thread and thought I would add a few of my own. These were taken at the Military Aviation Museum in Virginia Beach, VA (USA).



Nice pictures Brian


...And welcome to CR


----------



## dhr90 (Dec 24, 2013)

Viper28 said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Now to work out how to get a bit more focal length, been pondering a 1.4 or 2x converter. The only 300/400mm lenses I could afford would be the f4 or f5.6 respectively, and not for another year I think. I could rent, but I'd feel very annoyed if I did that and the day or two I spent there were the days no flying took place.
> ...



Is that photo cropped? 

I highly doubt I would spend 8 hours on the hill. I haven't got the patience! I suspect airshows are more my scene, although the proximity you get on the Mach loop is highly tempting.


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 10, 2014)

Some amazing shots in this thread! Great work all around!


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 10, 2014)

Viper28 said:


> Axalp is a yearly firepower demo by the Swiss airforce, primarily over two days. If your willing to climb up to the range at 2500m your welcome to watch. The first pair of F/A18's come in like that dropping flares, to warn that the next pair (already popping up) are coming in with live rounds to strafe the targets, you literally have 20mm cannon rounds going over your head:



They are making Swiss Cheese out of that target.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 16, 2014)

Reno Air Races 2013
5D Mark III 24-105L
Yes, this really happened(not Photoshopped)


----------



## tomscott (Jan 16, 2014)

Spitfires at Silverstone Classics




Spitfire Display, Silverstone Classics 2013 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




TSP_SC (429 of 191) by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




TSP_SC (428 of 191) by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Reno Air Races 2013
> 5D Mark III 24-105L
> Yes, this really happened(not Photoshopped)



Lovely shot...And welcome to CR


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 17, 2014)

F-86 Sunset
California Capital Airshow
5D Mark III Canon 24-105L


----------



## ajf (Jan 17, 2014)

This shot might not compare with many of the images that have been posted, but it has a nice story behind it. My mother-in-law was a flight mechanic in WW2, and has a thing about Spitfires. For her 90th birthday, we put her up in a helicopter alongside one. This is the pilot waving at her. (The shot is my son's, not mine.)


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi ajf. 
First I would like to say I think it is a good picture for a couple of reasons, first the back story is fantastic, second the aircraft is pretty nicely exposed, and crisp enough to see the pilot waving most imprortant, the exhaust following a spiral course across and down the fuselage and that the pilot either had full right stick, unlikely, or full flaps so the chopper could keep up, more likely..
I hope you got a really good rate for your mother in law to do this as we owe so much to ladies like her who put themselves at risk to get the planes back in the air, often taking no more precaution than putting on their tin hat when most other civilians would be taking to a shelter, I'm pleased to hear that at the great age of 90 she was well enough to take to the air to see such a sight. 
Do you know where it was done, and is the pilot called Charlie Brown?

Cheers Graham.



ajf said:


> This shot might not compare with many of the images that have been posted, but it has a nice story behind it. My mother-in-law was a flight mechanic in WW2, and has a thing about Spitfires. For her 90th birthday, we put her up in a helicopter alongside one. This is the pilot waving at her. (The shot is my son's, not mine.)


----------



## ajf (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks, Graham.

It was at Lydd in Kent. Charlie Brown was on the ground, talking about Spitfires, but he didn't fly this one. I'm afraid I can't remember the pilot's name.



Valvebounce said:


> Hi ajf.
> First I would like to say I think it is a good picture for a couple of reasons, first the back story is fantastic, second the aircraft is pretty nicely exposed, and crisp enough to see the pilot waving most imprortant, the exhaust following a spiral course across and down the fuselage and that the pilot either had full right stick, unlikely, or full flaps so the chopper could keep up, more likely..
> I hope you got a really good rate for your mother in law to do this as we owe so much to ladies like her who put themselves at risk to get the planes back in the air, often taking no more precaution than putting on their tin hat when most other civilians would be taking to a shelter, I'm pleased to hear that at the great age of 90 she was well enough to take to the air to see such a sight.
> Do you know where it was done, and is the pilot called Charlie Brown?
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi ajf.
Thanks for that, funny thing is, I was looking through all my car show folders last night looking for pics of a friend, and found some pics of this aircraft with I think Charlie Brown on the ground at an airshow at Sandown Isle of Wight where we also had a car display. I spent a while talking to Charlie Brown about Spitfires, and found him to be a very pleasant person to chat with, he also showed interest in our cars, we got talking about our Spitfire, of the Triumph variety and how they advertised the car with "the Spitfire". He said that if we could get permission from the airfield he would love to recreate the add with us, needless to say I couldn't find anyone from the airfield with the authority to allow this! 
I intend to post some of my pics to various posts if I can work out an easy way without having to resize every image.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Lamper (Jan 18, 2014)

Some from Farnborough Airshow last year....
















Hope you like them...


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 19, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX_7114 2 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 19, 2014)

Lamper said:


> Some from Farnborough Airshow last year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the Vulcan!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Well I threatened to post some, I am in awe of some of your pictures, looking down on Hercules, out the back of a tanker at the drogue, out the front of a jet at the tanker and drogue. 
So here are my efforts.

Vulcan bomber.
40D Sigma [email protected] 1/500 f9.0 ISO 400



IMG_3934 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

40D Sigma [email protected] 1/400 f8.0 ISO 400



IMG_3961 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

40D Sigma [email protected] 1/800s f11.0 ISO 400



IMG_3970 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

40D Sigma [email protected] 1/800s f11.0 ISO 400



IMG_3973 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Coolhandchuck (Feb 2, 2014)

Still operational B-25 mitchell during preflight checks.


----------



## Roo (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking forward to this event at the start of March  100 years as a continuously operating military airbase is a pretty significant achievement. 

http://www.airforce.gov.au/Interact/Displays/Air-Shows/?RAAF-iBBIZGwstZ874cZM/cfL/Idc+u6Ro5VF


----------



## Roo (Mar 3, 2014)

Here are some from the Centenary of Military Aviation in Australia at the weekend. The first flight was at Point Cook (RAAF Williams) by a Bristol Box Kite on March 2 1914 at 7.40am. The flight was replicated on Saturday but not open to the public (damn!). Pt Cook is the oldest continuously operating air base in the world although these days it is mostly a museum.

It wasn't a great day for shooting with the light very flat and dark grey skies.

In the photos - Sopwith Pup, Stinson and Beechcraft Staggerwing. CAC Mustang (Australian built version). Roulettes Aerobatics team's PC9s.


----------



## Roo (Mar 3, 2014)

a few more

In the photos - Southern Knight's Harvards perform over a C17 wing. Australian made Winjeel and CT4 trainers. Hudson supported by a Boomerang and a P40 Kittyhawk.


----------



## Roo (Mar 3, 2014)

In the photos - CAC Wirraway (Australian development of the same design that led to the Harvard/Texan). Spitfire. P51 Mustang, Gloster Meteor and CAC Sabre (Australian development of the F86 built with a Rolls Royce Avon engine).

All airborne shots taken with a 5dIII and the new Tamron 150-600.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Roo.
Lovely series of pictures, good subjects, nice framing and crisp focus. I guess the Tamron is ok then! 

Cheers Graham.



Roo said:


> In the photos - CAC Wirraway (Australian development of the same design that led to the Harvard/Texan). Spitfire. P51 Mustang, Gloster Meteor and CAC Sabre (Australian development of the F86 built with a Rolls Royce Avon engine).
> 
> All airborne shots taken with a 5dIII and the new Tamron 150-600.


----------



## Viper28 (Mar 5, 2014)

Some great shots already on here:

First trip of the year and feeling a little rusty. Weather was a bit iffy as well

#1






#2





#3





#4 - bit of artistic license on this one....





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11


----------



## Roo (Mar 5, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Lovely series of pictures, good subjects, nice framing and crisp focus. I guess the Tamron is ok then!
> 
> Cheers Graham.



Thanks Graham! The Tammy has answered every question I've asked of it so far. That wasn't great light to shoot in at the weekend but it still pulled it off


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Viper.
Yeah right, rusty, bad weather excuse for..... Excellent pics! ;D
I'd like to take pics like that on my best day, perfect health, perfect frame of mind, perfect weather, it still wouldn't happen! 

Cheers Graham.




Viper28 said:


> Some great shots already on here:
> 
> First trip of the year and feeling a little rusty. Weather was a bit iffy as well


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Viper.
Yeah right, rusty, bad weather excuse for..... Excellent pics! ;D
I'd like to take pics like that on my best day, perfect health, perfect frame of mind, perfect weather, it still wouldn't happen! 

Cheers Graham.




Viper28 said:


> Some great shots already on here:
> 
> First trip of the year and feeling a little rusty. Weather was a bit iffy as well


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Roo.
And a few more great pics just to prove a point. 

Cheers Graham.




Roo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Roo.
> ...


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 12, 2014)

REX50056 3eh by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX16387h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

Tex, great job!


----------



## philmoz (Mar 14, 2014)

Roo said:


> In the photos - CAC Wirraway (Australian development of the same design that led to the Harvard/Texan). Spitfire. P51 Mustang, Gloster Meteor and CAC Sabre (Australian development of the F86 built with a Rolls Royce Avon engine).
> 
> All airborne shots taken with a 5dIII and the new Tamron 150-600.



Excellent shots.

I say many of these planes at Tyabb last Sunday; but I didn't have as much success as you had. 
I struggled to hand hold the Tamron at 600mm and keep the planes in the viewfinder - need a bit more practice (and some weight training) 

I managed to catch this one (I think it's the Sopwith Pup).





I noticed a bit of CA around the elevator edges on your Spitfire image - did you turn on the CA removal option in LR? I find this works quite well on the Tamron.

Phil.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

philmoz said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > In the photos - CAC Wirraway (Australian development of the same design that led to the Harvard/Texan). Spitfire. P51 Mustang, Gloster Meteor and CAC Sabre (Australian development of the F86 built with a Rolls Royce Avon engine).
> ...



Great shot! I'm not usually a fan of black and white, but it works here...has a silvery look to it, too. Did you know those planes had the whole engine spin with the propeller? That's why they crashed so easily on takeoff. Too much gyroscopic effect, then if they turned the wrong direction, they just went into a spin.


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Did you know those planes had the whole engine spin with the propeller? That's why they crashed so easily on takeoff. Too much gyroscopic effect, then if they turned the wrong direction, they just went into a spin.



Thanks, interesting information.



Old biplane looks always good in B&W. Well done philmoz.


----------



## Roo (Mar 14, 2014)

philmoz said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > In the photos - CAC Wirraway (Australian development of the same design that led to the Harvard/Texan). Spitfire. P51 Mustang, Gloster Meteor and CAC Sabre (Australian development of the F86 built with a Rolls Royce Avon engine).
> ...



Thanks. Spot on with the Spitfire - in my haste to get it out I missed the lens adjustment after resetting the image d'oh! Lovely shot of the Sopwith! Stick with the practice and weight training - you will get plenty of great images from the lens.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi folks.
Lots of great pics people, 
Rex, great shots of a mighty impressive plane, I need to ask how low overhead was it when it passed over you for the third shot, coming in to land or taking off, did you have to duck? 

This problem basically went away for years but returned on planes like the Spitfire and ME109, but in these instances it was pure torque (well maybe a just a little gyroscopic progression) combined with their extremely narrow undercarriage. 

Biplane does look good in b/w.

Cheers Graham.



Click said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know those planes had the whole engine spin with the propeller? That's why they crashed so easily on takeoff. Too much gyroscopic effect, then if they turned the wrong direction, they just went into a spin.
> ...


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 17, 2014)

philmoz said:


> I managed to catch this one (I think it's the Sopwith Pup).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shot of the Pup. I presume you must have shot this in Oz because D4170 is an Australian replica. This one uses a radial engine instead of the original 80 hp rotary - as nearly all the replicas do, so although it's nice to see them flying you don't get to hear the original sound, which basically sounds is if the engine is dying and about to cut out even when running normally !

By to days standards, in Britain at least, the original Pup would qualify as a microlight, so you wouldn't need a full PPL to fly one !


----------



## Roo (Mar 17, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> By to days standards, in Britain at least, the original Pup would qualify as a microlight, so you wouldn't need a full PPL to fly one !



Funny that you wouldn't need a full licence to fly a difficult plane. Its too hard to regulate for every eventuality but that's one that could contribute to the Darwin awards


----------



## ankarback (Mar 17, 2014)

Really love to see all the great war plane photos in this post. Here's some photos I took a couple of years ago at the Flying Legends airshow in Duxford, England.






B-24 liberator





French Morane Saulnier





Spanish made ME-109 with Merlin engine at startup





B-17 Sally B





Russian Yak-9





Red Bull's P-38

/Johan


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2014)

ankarback said:


> Really love to see all the great war plane photos in this post. Here's some photos I took a couple of years ago at the Flying Legends airshow in Duxford, England.



Great series ankarback. I especially like the 3rd one. 

...And welcome to CR


----------



## UroDoc (Mar 17, 2014)

ankarback said:


> Really love to see all the great war plane photos in this post. Here's some photos I took a couple of years ago at the Flying Legends airshow in Duxford, England.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm fairly certain that the first picture is not a B-24 Liberator but an Avro Lancaster. The cockpit glass is not correct for the B-24, the B-24 did not have a Gun turrent on the top in the main body, and the 4 engines in the picture are Rolls Royce Merlins which were on the Lancaster. If you Google B-24 Liberator pictures and Avro Lancaster pictures you can see the difference.

In any event great looking pictures.


----------



## fredericsiffert (Mar 17, 2014)

EQ8Q7348 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




EQ8Q6989 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




EQ8Q7303 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




EQ8Q6679 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




EQ8Q7515 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Mar 17, 2014)

fredericsiffert - Wow!


----------



## zim (Mar 17, 2014)

UroDoc said:


> I'm fairly certain that the first picture is not a B-24 Liberator but an Avro Lancaster. The cockpit glass is not correct for the B-24, the B-24 did not have a Gun turrent on the top in the main body, and the 4 engines in the picture are Rolls Royce Merlins which were on the Lancaster. If you Google B-24 Liberator pictures and Avro Lancaster pictures you can see the difference.
> 
> In any event great looking pictures.



There's no dooubt its a Lanc, http://www.raf.mod.uk/bbmf/theaircraft/lancasterphanofruhr.cfm
Later clasified BQ-B
Love the ME and YAK shots
The air to air shots on this thread are absolutly stunning


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome shots Frederic. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## ankarback (Mar 18, 2014)

UroDoc said:


> I'm fairly certain that the first picture is not a B-24 Liberator but an Avro Lancaster. The cockpit glass is not correct for the B-24, the B-24 did not have a Gun turrent on the top in the main body, and the 4 engines in the picture are Rolls Royce Merlins which were on the Lancaster. If you Google B-24 Liberator pictures and Avro Lancaster pictures you can see the difference.
> 
> In any event great looking pictures.



Yes, you are right. I took the pictures 3 years ago and I've forgot what it was. Now when you mention it I see it's pretty obvious since the plane has brittish markings, not american.


----------



## ankarback (Mar 18, 2014)

Click said:


> ankarback said:
> 
> 
> > Really love to see all the great war plane photos in this post. Here's some photos I took a couple of years ago at the Flying Legends airshow in Duxford, England.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 18, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


>



Fantastic shots ! Especially the last one second to last one


----------



## GuyF (Mar 18, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


>



If she's a pilot then I think some airforces have taken a lax view on safety. Those heels would not be suitable in an emergency situation.

I'm suitably disgusted.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 18, 2014)

GuyF said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Looks like she is a stewardess. : If she does during a flight, can crash the plane.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments/observations 8)
I guess I shouldn't post the other airshow babe shot. It's much worse.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 18, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Thanks for the nice comments/observations 8)
> I guess I shouldn't post the other airshow babe shot. It's much worse.



Oh you are new here. Post away!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 19, 2014)

Good light, bad light:

Jim


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 19, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


>


I see you saved the best for the last  ... superb images


----------



## Roo (Mar 19, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Thanks for the nice comments/observations 8)
> I guess I shouldn't post the other airshow babe shot. It's much worse.



how badly out of focus could it be?  

Great shots btw 

Not an airshow as such but some shots from last weekend's Australian F1 Grand Prix.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Keith. 
Now you know it's not nice to tease people, you can't leave dozens of minds wondering what can be so bad, if it's really bad you may need a NSFW rating! 
So come on stop teasing and show us.... Pulease! ;D
BTW nice set of pics, thanks. 

Cheers Graham.



KeithBreazeal said:


> Thanks for the nice comments/observations 8)
> I guess I shouldn't post the other airshow babe shot. It's much worse.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 20, 2014)

OK, OK! It's a crappy shot though.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 20, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> OK, OK! It's a crappy shot though.



Hmmmm, me thinks American air shows are more interesting than British ones.....


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> OK, OK! It's a crappy shot though.


Dude never underestimate the power in the images of a hot ch!ck with bare minimum clothing ... when it comes to such photos, there is no such thing as a "crappy shot", all are awesome and *most welcomed*, coz with such images you make many hearts glad ;D ;D
If you have more such photos and are in doubt of their quality, just post them here and I/we will be the judge (and I shall guarantee that they will all recieve positive feedback) ;D


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ...
> If you have more such photos and are in doubt of their quality, just post them here and I/we will be the judge (and I shall guarantee that they will all recieve positive feedback) ;D



+1 

Thanks for the nice looking girl. 8)


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 20, 2014)

Click said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


There's a girl in the photo? I guess I was too busy looking at the old hand riveting


----------



## tolusina (Mar 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> .......
> There's a girl in the photo? I guess I was too busy looking at the old hand riveting


Cue Frank Drebin;
"_Nice Rivets_!"
Girl;
"_Thanks, just had them hand hammered_!"





.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 20, 2014)

tolusina said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > .......
> ...


LOL!!! Great and I miss old Leslie Nielsen - and the "friendly" OJ.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 20, 2014)

Click said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



LOL! Maybe I should just link you to my website's "Babes Gallery" and be done messing around. There are a couple of airplanes in there, but the bikers babes seem to dominate. Of course, there is this one photo of Natalie's tattoo that doesn't seem to fit into any category.  http://www.kbvp.com/image/tid/910


----------



## GuyF (Mar 20, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dude never underestimate the power in the images of a hot ch!ck with bare minimum clothing ... when it comes to such photos, there is no such thing as a "crappy shot", all are awesome and *most welcomed*, coz with such images you make many hearts glad ;D ;D
> If you have more such photos and are in doubt of their quality, just post them here and I/we will be the judge (and I shall guarantee that they will all recieve positive feedback) ;D



Hold on a minute. On another thread you slammed me for suggesting it's easy to take great landscape shots on a very picturesque island with a medium format camera yet here you claim there's no such thing as a "crappy shot" when it comes to young women wearing next to nothing. What sort of creep would make such a statement? I'm sure you're quite a hit with the girls.

Hey, you didn't post that just to get a reaction, did you? I wonder what the moderators would make of it.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 21, 2014)

I guess the linked worked. Natalie's new tattoo seems to be quite popular.
No, no airplane in that one. Sorry for cropping the photo a bit.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 21, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> LOL! Maybe I should just link you to my website's "Babes Gallery" and be done messing around. There are a couple of airplanes in there, but the bikers babes seem to dominate. Of course, there is this one photo of Natalie's tattoo that doesn't seem to fit into any category.  http://www.kbvp.com/image/tid/910



Interesting shots there. Apart from the women, I especially liked the F-22 Raptor. Great shot!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2014)

GuyF said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dude never underestimate the power in the images of a hot ch!ck with bare minimum clothing ... when it comes to such photos, there is no such thing as a "crappy shot", all are awesome and *most welcomed*, coz with such images you make many hearts glad ;D ;D
> ...


I see that you don't know how to discuss two different topics separately in their own threads ... nor do you seem to know what is said in humor and what is not. : And don't be too concerned about me being a "hit with the girls" - if you have any doubts about your ability, in that department, just hone your skills instead of resorting to school boy tactics and stop carrying grudges and move on. Just for the record, over on the other thread *you were belittling a 72 year senior professional photographer* - for which you had several members reacting very strongly to your statements. http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20005.0


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 21, 2014)

There's no reason to attack Rienz. The guys on here like to look at attractive female models, big surprise. I do too...but I'd rather just look at...well...it starts with a "p", and has 3 other letters !!

To feign outrage and spout charges of sexism, if you're a guy...I mean dude, let's be real here, and not be hypocritical. Sure, this thread has degenerated into a hot girlie thread for the last couple of pages, but it will likely return to normal soon enough.

I feel qualified to call attention when I see others' tempers flaring...because mine never has, nor have any of these nice gentlemen ever piled on me . It's just the a-holes that I grow tired of!!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 21, 2014)

Back to our regularly scheduled programming...
TBM at the Nevada County Airfest





P-38 Lightning






USAF Thunderbird


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled programming...


 ;D ;D ;D ... wise move. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 21, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled programming...
> TBM at the Nevada County Airfest
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shots! Have you already posted your shots of the F-22 Raptor? Looked great on your website.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 21, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


I am very grateful for the link.  Dude, you have events with great animation of airplanes and motorcycles. :-*


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Good job everyone, some extremely nice pictures here!



KeithBreazeal said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled programming...
> TBM at the Nevada County Airfest
> 
> 
> ...



And wow this plane looks like it has seen war! Well, it must have but I mean... look at how banged the plane looks! the guy who invented flush riveting would be angry against the custom aerodynamic on that Avenger. (Or was the waving bodywork meant to improve camouflage over the ocean?)


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled programming...



;D


Very nice series Keith. I especially like the F16 8)


----------



## Roo (Mar 21, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled programming...
> TBM at the Nevada County Airfest
> 
> 
> ...



great shots again Keith!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 21, 2014)

Roo said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Back to our regularly scheduled programming...
> ...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 21, 2014)

Power Shot G15 LOL! I only have a G12


----------



## icassell (Mar 22, 2014)

The two lightnings (P-38 and F35A) at Luke AFB Airshow


----------



## icassell (Mar 22, 2014)

A couple of Sabres (F-86) .... Luke AFB Airshow


----------



## ErikNZ (Mar 22, 2014)

These were taking a while ago on a sortie with the 310th Fighter Squadron out of Luke AFB - Tophats rule!

All taken with a 1D MkIII with a 24-105mm f/4L IS.


----------



## dhr90 (Mar 22, 2014)

ErikNZ: do you fly these for a living? I am currently green with envy! Some great shots there, well done.


----------



## ErikNZ (Mar 22, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> ErikNZ: do you fly these for a living? I am currently green with envy! Some great shots there, well done.



Thanks! As to your question - no, I'm not a fighter pilot, I wish! I'm only a mere aviation photographer who gets (very) lucky once in a while


----------



## Viper28 (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome Viper pictures ErikNZ


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 22, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > ErikNZ: do you fly these for a living? I am currently green with envy! Some great shots there, well done.
> ...



What aircraft have you flown in to take those and other shots?

I must admit that one day I hope to be a passenger in a fighter jet, must be one amazing experience and something you never forget.


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> These were taking a while ago on a sortie with the 310th Fighter Squadron out of Luke AFB - Tophats rule!
> 
> All taken with a 1D MkIII with a 24-105mm f/4L IS.




Awesome. Great shots Erik. 8)


----------



## krisbell (Mar 22, 2014)

While I like to think of myself as a wildlife photographer I actually work in the private jet charter industry so this thread is probably more suited to me than any other! For what its worth, a few of my shots from shows and from work...


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2014)

krisbell said:


> While I like to think of myself as a wildlife photographer I actually work in the private jet charter industry so this thread is probably more suited to me than any other! For what its worth, a few of my shots from shows and from work...



I love the last one. Beautiful image.


----------



## zim (Mar 22, 2014)

There are two threads in CR which just keep me coming back for more, this and 'Show your Bird Portraits' 

The photography in both are wonderful.


Keith, absolutely lovin your photography. Your thoughts on The Galloping Ghost are very poignant.
I remember when the great Mark Hanna died, a hero of mine, it's a sober reminder of the fragility of these beautiful aircraft and the passion of the pilots that fly them.

On a lighter note that ISS image is superb!
http://www.kbvp.com/photo/iss-international-space-station-moon-flyby-photo-instructions

Regards


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Mar 22, 2014)

Some of mine - enjoy....




Typhoon rising by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Moody Kat by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Into Battle.... by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Ready.... by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Super Sharp by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



East Fortune 2013 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Up again! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Over! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Clean lines by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Swordfish by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Silhouette by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Formation Flypast by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Into Battle II by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Into Battle by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Into War.... by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Red into pink by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Red into blue by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Cat comes home.... by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Twister! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Arrows fly.... by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



One for the reds.... by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Break! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2014)

Scott_McPhee said:


> Some of mine - enjoy....




Awesome series. Well done Scott.


----------



## PhotographerJim (Mar 23, 2014)

Viper28 said:


> Slight change of country: F/A18C's of the Swiss Airforce at the Axalp demo(and this one you have to climb to 7,000-feet for):



Such an incredible shot!  8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 23, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > ErikNZ: do you fly these for a living? I am currently green with envy! Some great shots there, well done.
> ...


COOL 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 23, 2014)

Scott_McPhee said:


> Some of mine - enjoy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Those are some EPIC images.


----------



## ErikNZ (Mar 24, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> What aircraft have you flown in to take those and other shots?
> 
> I must admit that one day I hope to be a passenger in a fighter jet, must be one amazing experience and something you never forget.



The photos from the 310th FS were taken from a F-16D. I have been very privileged to be able to fly a few fighters, including the F-4E Phantom II, which is still in USAF service as a remotely piloted target. Each time, it is an an awesome experience but it sure is hard work, in a very unforgiving environment. 

Just breathing through the oxygen mask alone takes getting used to, it's like sipping breaths through a straw. At first you really think you aren't getting enough oxygen, but it's all about controlling your breathing - stuff you never really think about in every day life. And then there are the G-Forces, the ferocity of the changes in direction and attitude - it's a true assault on the senses. And that's even without considering taking any pictures.

Knock on wood, in all my sorties I haven't lost my lunch once but that doesn't mean I haven't been slightly green around the nose and pretty uncomfortable. If you are like me and you can't even read a book in the car without getting sick, then these photo sorties are totally awesome but also very hard work. After all, we're only burning a gazillion dollars a minute in fuel and post-flight maintenance time so you better deliver the goods 

My 'office view' on that particular occasion


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 24, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > What aircraft have you flown in to take those and other shots?
> ...



I can imagine how hard it would be, just the g-forces and speed of the sudden changes must make life difficult. As a diver and good swimmer I doubt the breathing would be a problem, but still, everything combined and it all adds up quickly!

What was it like the very first time you went up in a fighter jet? And which would you most like to fly in if you were given the opportunity?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roo (Mar 24, 2014)

There really are some spectacular images being shared here I would love to see an F4 Phantom in flight downunder but the only one here that I'm aware of is at the RAAF museum and I've been told it will not fly.

Here are some F22 from the Avalon airshow last year


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 24, 2014)

Roo said:


> There really are some spectacular images being shared here I would love to see an F4 Phantom in flight downunder but the only one here that I'm aware of is at the RAAF museum and I've been told it will not fly.
> 
> Here are some F22 from the Avalon airshow last year



You got some nice shots there. The F22 is an amazing aircraft!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 24, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > What aircraft have you flown in to take those and other shots?
> ...



Bravo, and sorry to hear the F-4 Phantom is only being used as a flying target!! I hope somebody in the world keeps a few of them flying for air shows. I've never seen one at an airshow, but I used to see them fly over my area a lot in the late '70's, and early '80's. Had some close calls with them flying low in a Cessna in uncontrolled airspace too, at about 400 mph!!

I'd love to fly in any fighter jet sometime, but I guess I'd need to be re-incarnated as a hot female tv reporter or something, haha...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 25, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> The F22 is an amazing aircraft!


For a while I thought you were referring to an image made with f/22 aperture ;D


----------



## ErikNZ (Mar 25, 2014)

Did someone mention Phantoms?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 25, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> Did someone mention Phantoms?


Superb ... lucky you.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 25, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> Did someone mention Phantoms?



That's quite a sight, thank you!


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> Did someone mention Phantoms?



Awesome!! Thanks


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> Did someone mention Phantoms?



Great shot! Well done Erik


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Erik.
Stunning shot of one of my favourite jets, and the most modern fighter jet I show any interest in. Thanks for posting.
Some really great shots on here recently. 

Cheers Graham.



ErikNZ said:


> Did someone mention Phantoms?


----------



## Joe (Mar 25, 2014)

Wichita Air Museum Restoration. Sorry about not including this additional information. It is a 1920 Laird Swallow with a 1917 Double Ignition Curtis engine.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Joe.
Welcome to this subject. I know you have already been welcomed else where to the forum.
That is beautiful craftmanship, what exactly is it they are restoring? 

Cheers Graham.





Joe said:


> Wichita Air Museum Restoration


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 25, 2014)

Joe said:


> Wichita Air Museum Restoration



Awesome shot, love seeing the wood ribs! It looks like a Curtis "Jenny"?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 26, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Wichita Air Museum Restoration
> ...


+1 ... very nicely captured.


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Joe said:
> ...



+1 I love the wood also.


----------



## Joe (Mar 27, 2014)

Click said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...


It is a 1920 Laird Swallow with a 1917 Double Ignition Curtis engine.


----------



## Joe (Mar 27, 2014)

B-17G Nine-0-Nine. Two photos are included. I took the one labeled "Before_Edits" at Jabara Airport, Wichita KS (EOS 7D, f16, 1/160s, ISO400, 28mm L Glass) and edited with PSE9. Awhile later, I had a one-on-one with a fellow photographer (J.B.) about the use of PSE layers to remove hangers, background aircraft, traffic cones, etc. His results shown in "After_Edits".


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 27, 2014)

Joe said:


> Wichita Air Museum Restoration. Sorry about not including this additional information. It is a 1920 Laird Swallow with a 1917 Double Ignition Curtis engine.



Very nice picture, I had heard of paper bodied plane before, but that engine cover rocks. Seriously, it really puts things in perspective seeing that seat and airframe.


----------



## mikiho (Mar 27, 2014)

Great Planes and super photos


----------



## ErikNZ (Mar 28, 2014)

That's some superb editing on that B-17 shot!!

Here are some more Phabulous Phantoms!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 28, 2014)

Its amazing how many of you get on to these magnificent beasts to capture those awesome images ... I am very envious of you folks.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 28, 2014)

Joe said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Thanks, I was close!


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 28, 2014)

Fascinating shot of the Mossey on page one by Marauder. I always thought there were none left flying anywhere in the world.


----------



## dhr90 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Fascinating shot of the Mossey on page one by Marauder. I always thought there were none left flying anywhere in the world.



I think that was built/restored to flying condition in the past year or so. I'm sure I remember reading something in the news about it.In New Zealand if I remember rightly, or maybe owned by a New Zealander?


----------



## Roo (Mar 28, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Fascinating shot of the Mossey on page one by Marauder. I always thought there were none left flying anywhere in the world.



There is one currently undergoing restoration at the RAAF museum. Work was started on it privately years ago with the intention of it being in airworthy condition. However I'm not sure that will be the case now that the RAAF are doing it. http://www.airforce.gov.au/raafmuseum/exhibitions/restoration/current.htm


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> That's some superb editing on that B-17 shot!!
> 
> Here are some more Phabulous Phantoms!



Another great shot Erik 8)


----------



## Roo (Mar 29, 2014)

Click said:


> ErikNZ said:
> 
> 
> > That's some superb editing on that B-17 shot!!
> ...



+1


----------



## taildraggin (Mar 29, 2014)

Arizona







Come on down and pick up a nice used C130. Financing Available.






Canon S100


----------



## funkboy (Mar 29, 2014)

A few shots from a visit to the hangars of the Amicale Jean-Baptiste Salis association. They put on a classic airshow every June. This is a lot more than a hobby for these guys, it's a lifestyle. A lot of their wives are wingwalkers.

My brother is really into classic aircraft so I just gave him my 6D (with the 40mm pancake on it as usual) & let him go nuts with it (so the exposure & composition aren't really my "style"). It was pretty dark in there but he still got some cool snaps of rare warbirds.

Ju-52, Luftwaffe tri-motor transport:





Fi 156 "Storch", Luftwaffe STOL. The guy that gave us the tour had flown this one a couple of times. The Luftwaffe rescued Mussolini with a Storch in the Gran Sasso raid. Modern replicas have takeoff rolls as short as 30 meters.





"Zhey don't make zhem like ziss anymore, do zhey". 




The detail on the engine cowling on this thing was amazing:





Detail of the canvas on the "Moustique":





The Pink Lady, the last airworthy B17 that saw active duty during WWII:





Freshly built wings awaiting canvas (biplanes need 4 wings, that's a lot of work!)





Renault inline 4 engine undergoing restoration:


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 30, 2014)

funkboy said:


> Luftwaffe STOL. The guy that gave us the tour had flown this one a couple of times. The Luftwaffe rescued Mussolini with a Storch in the Gran Sasso raid. Modern replicas have takeoff rolls as short as 30 meters.



Thanks for sharing these! Very interesting, you can see the leading edge flaps that enabled the STOL.


----------



## ErikNZ (Mar 31, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> What was it like the very first time you went up in a fighter jet? And which would you most like to fly in if you were given the opportunity?



That was a very interesting one. We had spend a good 90 minutes briefing all the formation shots we were going to do and we scheduled the flight for the late afternoon, in order to catch some nice soft light on the jets and the New Mexico desert background. I had been on base for a few days, doing all the mandatory medical checks, egress and ejection training, getting stuffed fitted at life support (G-suit, parachute harness, helmet and oxygen mask - I use my own nomex suit, gloves and certified shoes) - and throughout that time it had been baking hot, blue skies and no clouds. During the briefing, the skies outside were blue as blue can be.

So we step at 1630 - that is, we strap out stuff on and are driven to the flight line, climb into the waiting F-4Es and get strapped in by the (equally fantastic) ground crew. We look up and... we see this almighty grey soup coming in from over the mountains! 

Like super thick grey sludge, which was at very high altitude. Because it was so high up, it did not impede visibility which is why it wasn't on the weather briefing or NOTAMs. But it was going to deny us all the light needed for some decent photography!

Meanwhile, we're all strapped in, jet has been checked and the mighty J79 engines have come alive - and my pilot, the Squadron Commander, and I discuss the weather situation over the intercom. Since the weather is moving in from the northern part of the White Sands Missile Range, where we had planned our sortie, we decide to head south instead - beating the weather and get the shots before the light goes out. 

Of course, that's when one of the F-4Es in our 3-ship reports a hydraulic leak on start-up. Which is a pretty terminal problem and sure enough we see the pilot (QF-4E "drones" are flown as single ship Phantoms most of the time) run across the tarmac to the spare jet. Even with the spare jet ready, it takes us another 15 minutes before we taxi out.

The soup is now upon us and while holding short, we radio in ATC and ask them about the soup (and why nobody told us!) and what was on the cards for tomorrow - so we could decide to postpone the flight until tomorrow if the weather was better. Unfortunately the forecast was for heavy thunderstorms which is an absolute no-no, so without further ado, the Commander takes the jet onto the runway, tells me to get "ready to rock!" and slams the throttle forward into full afterburner.

And what followed was the wildest roller-coaster ride you can imagine. The initial acceleration was not as sudden or brutal as a carrier cat-launch, which I had been very lucky to experience a few times albeit only as "meat cargo" in a C-2, but it surely was a major kick in the rear (the two J79 burners lighting up) and you feel yourself going fast.... faster.... faster still...... very fast.. and you are still rolling! Just when I started to wonder if we are going to break the soundbarrier while still rolling down the runway, the nose comes up, you feel the gear retracting and before you can say "beep", we are heading towards the stars and the moon. 

Once we are all in formation, we start looking for some light in the sky - but none is to be found. Until we find this tiny break in the soup and we basically end up flying a continuous wagon wheel formation to stay inside that tiny area of light so I can get some shots with actual sunlight on the jets. As the area gets smaller, the Gs are getting higher, the camera gets heavier and I get greener and greener around the nose. 

And all this in the New Mexico late summer, it's stinking hot on the ground and its hot in the jet. The air conditioning in the F-4E is rubbish, it doesn't work below 10,000 feet and ours wasn't working above 10,000 feet. The seat is brutally uncomfortable and I am looking over my shoulder, through a viewfinder for most of the flight. It was a truly awesome experience but, at that moment in the time, I was extremely uncomfortable. ;D I think it was sheer willpower that stopped me from filling my bag!

In comparison, the F-16 is incredibly comfortable, with very comfy seats, great air-conditioning, stunning visibility and the reclined seat make the Gs somewhat easier to bear. So my favourite jet, as a photo ship, is the F-16D. In terms of subjects, I still would love to shoot the F-15C air to air before it disappears. With 104 confirmed kills against zero losses (worldwide), the Eagle is the ultimate fighter jet in my book. Unfortunately the sequestration killed the F-15 air to air sortie I was working on, which was in a well developed stage (the host unit was very supportive and from their end it was green, we just needed ACC approval and that's exactly when this whole budget reduction kicked in.)

And for all those who were scrolling down to see if there really was a picture here or not, here's one of my all-time favourite jets!


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice shot Erik. I love the A-10 too 8)


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 1, 2014)

Erik, who is the client, or clients, for these shots? And your little foray into storytelling isn't too bad, but the part about climbing into the stars and moon, when it's daytime, doesn't quite make sense.


----------



## Roo (Apr 1, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> And for all those who were scrolling down to see if there really was a picture here or not, here's one of my all-time favourite jets!



Great story Erik! Love the shot of the A-10. I'm guessing you shot it out the back of a C-130


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 1, 2014)

And it's a shame the A-10 is going the way of the dodo bird, and NASA's Constellation program for that matter. What other goodies can the current leadership ruin for us?


----------



## ErikNZ (Apr 1, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Erik, who is the client, or clients, for these shots? And your little foray into storytelling isn't too bad, but the part about climbing into the stars and moon, when it's daytime, doesn't quite make sense.



Carl, I shoot for a number of magazines and my work is also used by aviation book authors and publication houses. Without the support and accreditation of these, none of these great experiences would have been possible - well at least not for me anyway. 

And are you trying to tell us that the moon and stars do not actually exist throughout the day? ;D



Roo said:


> Great story Erik! Love the shot of the A-10. I'm guessing you shot it out the back of a C-130



You got that right! Taken from the ramp of a HC-130P Combat King to be exact, the dedicated Search and Rescue variant of the C-130.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Erik.
A great story, beautiful shot, but a fugly plane, a fantastic plane, I love em but fugly! I have not seen it fire live, but I have seen it on tv, I cannot imagine the psychological effect on an enemy of seeing the ground start to dance, then when it is all over hearing the BRRRRRRRPPPPP...
It is a shame they couldn't find one for you to photograph that hadn't been pounded on with a hammer! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 1, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Erik, who is the client, or clients, for these shots? And your little foray into storytelling isn't too bad, but the part about climbing into the stars and moon, when it's daytime, doesn't quite make sense.
> ...



Haha, well you can't see the stars during the day...maybe you can at high altitude. I was just saying it was confusing because it was making me think your flight initiated in pre-dawn hours, but it didn't...did it?

I've seen Jupiter and Venus during the daytime, at least on a "cobalt blue sky" day, easier with binoculars than the naked eye, though.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 1, 2014)

Erik,

Thank you so much for taking the time to tell us all about that experience. Wow, people pay tens of thousands of dollars to go up in fighter jets but you get to experience it on a different level.

As you are not on an official fun ride, how do you manage to keep the viewfinder to your eye and not smash the lens against the canopy or worse still, have it smash against your nose?

Thanks, for sharing!!



CarlTN said:


> And your little foray into storytelling isn't too bad, but the part about climbing into the stars and moon, when it's daytime, doesn't quite make sense.



The stars and the moon are still out there, even in the day time. I think Erik was trying to add a little atmosphere to his journey of heading straight up into the sky!


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 1, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> The stars and the moon are still out there, even in the day time. I think Erik was trying to add a little atmosphere to his journey of heading straight up into the sky!



No need to pile on me, I already clarified my point, but you didn't read it.


----------



## funkboy (Apr 1, 2014)

Cool story 

The A-10 is irreplaceable until we have another aircraft that can do what Kim Campbell's did. It's old, slow, ugly, and completely awesome.

I like your story about the F-15. Something I always wanted to see is an F-15E go head-to-head with a MiG-31...


----------



## gazzo (Apr 1, 2014)

Hallo,

Messerschmitt 109 & 262 at "Hahnweide"/Germany


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2014)

Great first post gazzo. Very nice images. Welcome to CR


----------



## gazzo (Apr 1, 2014)

Thx

Tanke schön!




Up, up, and away!




Into the Blue




Call my hairstylist!


----------



## ErikNZ (Apr 1, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> It is a shame they couldn't find one for you to photograph that hadn't been pounded on with a hammer!



Believe it or not but those dents weren't made with a hammer - but the refuelling probe of a KC-135R or KC-10A tanker! By putting the refuelling nozzle so close to the nose of the aircraft, it frequently will "bump" into the nose or get dragged along the nose.

It actually did bring out its kid sister but she wasn't looking any better either 









CarlTN said:


> Haha, well you can't see the stars during the day...maybe you can at high altitude. I was just saying it was confusing because it was making me think your flight initiated in pre-dawn hours, but it didn't...did it?



It was the best I could think of!  I think we didn't get airborne until 17:30 with all the delays and all. There were definitely no stars visible in the sky, in fact all I could see was grey goo! It doesn't help when your front seater tells you...."Geesh look at that crap out there. Will you believe it that we have clear visibility here for about 362 days a year?". 



expatinasia said:


> As you are not on an official fun ride, how do you manage to keep the viewfinder to your eye and not smash the lens against the canopy or worse still, have it smash against your nose?



That's always an interesting one - you sort of don't. That is, you can't put the viewfinder to your eye as you would normally do, because the helmet visor and oxygen mask are in the way. So you actually look through the view finder at a greater distance than you might be used to, which is a great way of getting really sick in that back seat. I know a few photographers that normally have no problems flying or performing aerobatics but will usually lose their lunch once or twice throughout a photo flight for that very same reason.

In terms of not hitting the canopy, well you can fit a rubber hood to the lens. Some I know use a cut-out mouse pad that fits around the opening the lens. I have used the rubber hood at times and other times I have just made sure not to hit the canopy. Especially in the F-16, the canopy is quite spacious and there is plenty of "room" around you to work in.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 1, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > The stars and the moon are still out there, even in the day time. I think Erik was trying to add a little atmosphere to his journey of heading straight up into the sky!
> ...



Not "piling" it on you. I think it is pretty obvious that I did not see your post, otherwise I would not have written what I did.

I did not see it as I opened the page and then left it to read later. When I had time I read it, logged in and posted.


----------



## funkboy (Apr 1, 2014)

gazzo said:


> Messerschmitt 109 & 262 at "Hahnweide"/Germany



Awesome awesome awesome!

There can't be too many airworthy ME262s left. The Smithsonian has one in the Udvar-Hazy center at Dulles, but it's definitely not going anywhere any time soon...


----------



## gazzo (Apr 1, 2014)

Hallo,

some more


----------



## DARSON (Apr 1, 2014)

Few of mine from Al Ain Air Show 2013
All Taken with 5D Mk 3 + 70-200 f2.8 IS II USM+ 1.4 Tele III


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice shots. I really like the first one. Well done


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Erik. 
Thanks for the explanation, that makes a lot of sense.

Cheers Graham.



ErikNZ said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > It is a shame they couldn't find one for you to photograph that hadn't been pounded on with a hammer!
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Gazzo.
Many thanks for posting the pics of the Messerscmitts, such iconic aircraft, it is reassuring that some survive despite their legacy.

Cheers Graham.



gazzo said:


> Hallo,
> 
> some more


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2014)

gazzo said:


> Thx
> 
> Tanke schön!
> 
> ...


Superb images but I *LOVE* the first image


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 2, 2014)

gazzo said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Messerschmitt 109 & 262 at "Hahnweide"/Germany



I love these!


----------



## ErikNZ (Apr 2, 2014)

Who would think that we'd get to see a 109 and 262 in formation in modern times? Well done!!


----------



## taildraggin (Apr 2, 2014)

Gazzo: 

To my eyes the Ryan STA is one of the most beautiful planes built. (In strange contrast, the PT-22 trainer derived from it is one of the most awkward and ungainly.) It's also very rare.

That's a cute Stampe above it, too.

- Taildraggin



gazzo said:


> Call my hairstylist!


----------



## petrosv (Apr 2, 2014)

my first airshow in greece


----------



## taildraggin (Apr 2, 2014)

NASM
Leica IIIf, 15mm CV, Tri-X


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2014)

petrosv said:


> my first airshow in greece




Lovely series.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


>




Beautiful shot Erik 8)


----------



## ankarback (Apr 2, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> gazzo said:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...



Great shots! I had no idea that a flying ME-262 even existed!! Is it a restored plane or a replica?

/Johan


----------



## gazzo (Apr 2, 2014)

Hallo,

the Messerschmitt Me 262 is a replica with General Electric J85/CJ-610 Jet Engines, not the original Juno.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messerschmitt_Me_262
http://www.lexikon-der-wehrmacht.de/Waffen/Me262.htm
http://www.flugmuseum-messerschmitt.de/

gazzo


----------



## ankarback (Apr 2, 2014)

gazzo said:


> Hallo,
> 
> the Messerschmitt Me 262 is a replica with General Electric J85/CJ-610 Jet Engines, not the original Juno.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messerschmitt_Me_262
> ...



Ah, it's a replica. Still a beatiful plane though. Thanks for the links!

/Johan


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 2, 2014)

gazzo said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Messerschmitt 109 & 262 at "Hahnweide"/Germany



It's amazing what you learn on CR . I had no idea that there were any ME262s left flying ! ( You're sure this isn't one of Dirk Pitts finds hidden deep under a mountain in typical Clive Cussler fashiion ?  ). as well on the Mossey on page one. 

Looking at your pictures of the 109 and 262 together makes me think just how bad the visibility must have been from the 109. The pilot seems to have far less field of view than the 262 pilot. A bit like APS against FF :-X


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2014)

gazzo said:


> Hallo,
> 
> the Messerschmitt Me 262 is a replica with General Electric J85/CJ-610 Jet Engines, not the original Juno.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messerschmitt_Me_262
> ...



The airframe is a replica too? Or is it an original airframe with different engines?


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2014)

Sporgon, I think the small canopy on the 109 is intentional, to make the pilot harder to hit. The plane was really not a great design, relied too heavily on the huge canon that fired slowly and didn't work a lot of the time. As I commented in an earlier thread...it's very ironic that the 109's the Spanish airforce used in the 1950's, use the Merlin engine from the Spitfire and P-51!


----------



## funkboy (Apr 3, 2014)

The Me 262 must have scared the daylights out of allied pilots. Remember that this was the first jet aircraft produced at any scale, & they had very little intelligence on it early on. Imagine seeing a plane with no propeller for the first time!

One of the things that jet engines enabled this fighter platform to do was carry a lot more gun weight. Four 30mm MK 108 cannons firing high-explosive rounds to be precise. Apparently a single volley of four rounds could take down a B-17.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2014)

funkboy said:


> The Me 262 must have scared the daylights out of allied pilots. Remember that this was the first jet aircraft produced at any scale, & they had very little intelligence on it early on. Imagine seeing a plane with no propeller for the first time!
> 
> One of the things that jet engines enabled this fighter platform to do was carry a lot more gun weight. Four 30mm MK 108 cannons firing high-explosive rounds to be precise. Apparently a single volley of four rounds could take down a B-17.



Indeed. There is, just so much that happened in WW2, so many air battles, so much innovation...so much mystery...that not enough feature films have been made about it. 

(Sorry to vent and rage about movies here, if you don't care, don't read it.)

I'm tired of teenage vampire love triangle stories set as period pieces...why can't movies be made for people over age 25, and also be of the "action blockbuster" type, also with a good dose of historical significance? I mean, most young teens don't even go to movies anymore anyway... 

(I have high hopes for the new "Captain America", because the first one was pretty good...) 

I mean, if "Saving Private Ryan", were released in 2014, it would have to be released at Christmas time, because it's a historical film, and nobody who has ever played a video game, gives a rat's hiney about history. All they care about is how idiotic a film's characters can be...how over the top and cartoonish the action sequences are...it seems to me.

When I was a kid, Indiana Jones didn't need to be a 15 year old boy going to the prom as a vampire in the Great Pyramid, to get me interested. I accepted that adults in their 30's, could probably have the most fun and adventure of anyone. The fact that it was set with historical cues, made it all the more interesting. (Just as the serials that inspired Lucas and Spielberg in their childhood, to make this series. Evidently kids could be entertained with adult main characters back then, too...it's only now that kids don't want to pay attention to adults, or to history...why is that?).

At least with "The Hobbit" and LOTR, there is a sense of story, and "history", even though it's mythical history. But of course...it's based on books written over 60 years ago! If the books were written today, they would be about kids firing crossbows on gameshows of the future...good thing they weren't!


----------



## funkboy (Apr 3, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Indeed. There is, just so much that happened in WW2, so many air battles, so much innovation...so much mystery...that not enough feature films have been made about it.
> 
> (Sorry to vent and rage about movies here, if you don't care, don't read it.)



That's a very astute rant. I'd attribute it to the decrease in importance & value of the quality written word (just like the decrease in value of the quality still image...).

People (especially younger people) often chalk up rants like these to "nostalgia", & they can have their opinions. Personally I'm nostalgic for a time when people truly appreciated quality, in every aspect of their lives. "Zen & the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance" should be required reading for grammar students...


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2014)

funkboy said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed. There is, just so much that happened in WW2, so many air battles, so much innovation...so much mystery...that not enough feature films have been made about it.
> ...



Very well said! What do they know of nostalgia, they've not lived long enough to experience life.


----------



## ErikNZ (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow, we went from ME-262s to vampire-cross-dressing-Indiana-Jones! 

I say, time for more planes


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 4, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> Wow, we went from ME-262s to vampire-cross-dressing-Indiana-Jones!
> 
> I say, time for more planes



Sorry didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## ErikNZ (Apr 6, 2014)

One of my all time favourite fighter jets. Pity they weren't kept around longer.


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2014)

You were on an aircraft carrier for that shot...Lucky you! 8)


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 6, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> One of my all time favourite fighter jets. Pity they weren't kept around longer.



They cost too much to maintain. I got to see a few at airshows. One day in early 2000's, a pair flew over my house, low altitude, afterburners must have been lit but maybe not full power...it was extremely loud, shook everything. Probably going over 400 mph, 800 feet above the ground.

The first F-14 I saw do a routine at an airshow back in 1992, had very loud fans. The oscillating hum, was both hypnotic and annoying!

At a show in the late '90's, I talked to one of the "rio's" who was standing by one on static display. I asked what was the fastest he had been in one. He said his pilot told him a while back, that "today we're going to go 1000 mph". He said when they landed they realized part of the tail had broken off!


----------



## Roo (Apr 6, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> One of my all time favourite fighter jets. Pity they weren't kept around longer.



Yep the Tomcat is up there. As a young teenager I remember wondering why it wasn't considered along with the F-15, F-16 and F-18 when the RAAF started looking for a Mirage replacement in the mid 70s. Funny that even before Top Gun I preferred it to the others lol. What's even funnier is that the RAAF went for the F-18 because the F-16 only had a single engine and yet it is being replaced by the single engine F-35. The F-15 was ruled out as there was no ground attack capable version at the time. Thanks for posting Erik!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Erik. 
Great pics, like the Huey, and the Tomcat is great, along with the opportunity to photograph did you witness them in action too? 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## ErikNZ (Apr 9, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Great pics, like the Huey, and the Tomcat is great, along with the opportunity to photograph did you witness them in action too?



Yes I did, I was fortunate enough to spend some time aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt (aka "The Big Stick") during Operation Iraqi Freedom. If you look underneath the big Cat, you'll notice some live ammunition (I believe these were JDAMs) and a Lightning pod underneath the wing. When this F-14 recovered, it no longer carried the bombs, so some terrorists must have had a really bad day!

I don't have more Tomcat shots online, so I'll have to look for them but meanwhile, here's another favourite memory of mine:


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> I don't have more Tomcat shots online, so I'll have to look for them but meanwhile, here's another favourite memory of mine:



Cool shot. 8) Well done Erik.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Erik.
Nice shot of the B52, amazing they can get fuel in faster than all those engines can drink it! ;D
There are some people out there that you just don't mind them having a really bad day! I bet the pilot was happy to help!  ;D
It would seem that you have had some great opportunities but I'll bet you had to work hard to get them.

Cheers Graham.



ErikNZ said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics, like the Huey, and the Tomcat is great, along with the opportunity to photograph did you witness them in action too?
> ...


----------



## ErikNZ (Apr 11, 2014)

While shooting airborne shots is always an awesome experience, it's also a fantastic opportunity to portrait America's unsung heroes:


----------



## candyman (Apr 11, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> While shooting airborne shots is always an awesome experience, it's also a fantastic opportunity to portrait America's unsung heroes:



Very impressive!
What lens did yu use for this photoseries?


----------



## ErikNZ (Apr 11, 2014)

candyman said:


> Very impressive!
> What lens did yu use for this photoseries?



Thanks  A Sigma 12-24mm @12mm but you discovered that in the lens sample section


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 11, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Very impressive!
> ...



I've only read good things about that lens.


----------



## ErikNZ (Apr 11, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> I've only read good things about that lens.



I would recommend going for the newer model, not the original Mk.I which I have. 

It is a great lens for being a 12mm non-fisheye lens but comparing it like for like with my 17-40L or a 16-35L within the 16-24mm range, the Sigma is clearly at an optical disadvantage - lacking sharpness and contrast, both centre and corners. Then again, these images would not nearly have the same impact if I had taken them with my 17-40L.Even the 14mm f/2.8L is not as wide (2mm is making quite a difference at this focal length) and costs several times more.

If Sigma or Canon were to produce a 12mm f/5.6 EX/L prime that was tack sharp all over - I'd be all over it like a rash and happily lose the remainder of the zoom-range and the extra stop.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 11, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> While shooting airborne shots is always an awesome experience, it's also a fantastic opportunity to portrait America's unsung heroes:


EPIC images ... really like them ... I would have never guessed it was made with the Sigma 12-24mm lens ...this goes to show that sharpness is not everything ... good/compelling images like these can be made with the right vision by the photographer, even if the Sigma 12-24mm lens is "considered not so sharp".


----------



## Roo (Apr 11, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> While shooting airborne shots is always an awesome experience, it's also a fantastic opportunity to portrait America's unsung heroes:



Another great series! Love that second shot capturing the used shells being ejected out the tube.

Here a some B52 shots from Avalon last year. The old girl can't hide her wrinkles


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Erik.
Great series, are you able to say which gunship this is, I guess Blackhawk, but I'm no expert, to some it may be obvious, but I have seen exactly none of these in the flesh, relying on tv images for ID. ;D

Hi Roo, nice shots, I like the jet pipe view, I took a similar image to this of a Phantom in the commemorative airforce museum AZ.
something fascinating about looking in there from the hot end! 

Cheers Graham.



Roo said:


> ErikNZ said:
> 
> 
> > While shooting airborne shots is always an awesome experience, it's also a fantastic opportunity to portrait America's unsung heroes:
> ...


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2014)

ErikNZ said:


> While shooting airborne shots is always an awesome experience, it's also a fantastic opportunity to portrait America's unsung heroes:



Very nice series Erik 8)


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2014)

Roo said:


> Another great series! Love that second shot capturing the used shells being ejected out the tube.
> 
> Here a some B52 shots from Avalon last year. The old girl can't hide her wrinkles



I love the B-52. 8) Well done Roo


----------



## ErikNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Great series, are you able to say which gunship this is, I guess Blackhawk, but I'm no expert, to some it may be obvious, but I have seen exactly none of these in the flesh, relying on tv images for ID. ;D



The first shot is from the cockpit of a UH-1H Huey from the 23rd Flying Training Squadron (USAF) at Fort Rucker, AL. The remainder of the shots were all taken aboard a HH-60G Pavehawk of the 512nd Rescue Squadron (USAF) at Kirtland AFB, New Mexico. The Pavehawk is based on the Army's UH-60A Blackhawk but has been extensively modified for Combat Search And Rescue (CSAR) and can be armed with 7.62mm "miniguns" (as shown) or with the good old .50 cal, or a mixture of the two types of guns.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Erik.
I wanted to say Huey, but saw the wheel config which led me to Blackhawk, never even considered they were from different aircraft, I guess that says something for the quality and consistency of your pictures! 
I guess that to the uninitiated the Pavehawk and Blackhawk are similar birds, so not too far out on the ID. 
Thanks for the explanation, and again excellent shots.

Cheers Graham.



ErikNZ said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Great series, are you able to say which gunship this is, I guess Blackhawk, but I'm no expert, to some it may be obvious, but I have seen exactly none of these in the flesh, relying on tv images for ID. ;D
> ...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 14, 2014)

@ErikNZ
Great shots, and love the signature even more!  You're not qualified on all of those, are you?



> F-4E | F-16D | B-52H | HC-130P | HH-60G | UH-1H | TH-1H | UH-72A | HH-3F | NH-500C | S208M | Mi-24V | A109 | SA316 | PC-7 | AS365 | SH-3D | AS532


----------



## ErikNZ (Apr 17, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> @ErikNZ
> Great shots, and love the signature even more!  You're not qualified on all of those, are you?



Qualified? Not really, I'm just the guy in the back taking photos!  But yes, these are some of the types I've flown with - the list is a little longer than that but most are just sub-types of these. If I would include subjects, then the list would be a lot longer as there is, sadly, only one YA-10B two-seater that was never taken into production. Ah the sheer thought of ever flying a Hog! 

Here's one of the subtypes that were dropped from the list - an Italian Air Force AB-212 (UH-1N Twin Huey, produced under license by Agusta in Italy). This particular model is an AB-212ICO, an armed variant used for CSAR and Special Operations.





















These are shot with my old 1D MkII and 70-200mm f/2.8L (non-IS).


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2014)

Another beautiful series. Well done Erik.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Apr 21, 2014)

Dumfries and Galloway Aviation Museum's gorgeous EE Lightning - photographed on a (rare) sunny spring day.



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lightning by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Apr 21, 2014)

Re-worked this one.....



Lightning take off by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice series Scott. I like the one with the sun at the tip of the nose of the aircraft.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 21, 2014)

*Short video of Blue Angels at El Centro practicing. Good shots of the planes performing, the photographers shooting and the beautiful day. Enjoy...

www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=726296920723859&set=vb.428109517209269&type=2&theater*


----------



## Roo (Apr 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Nice series Scott. I like the one with the sun at the tip of the nose of the aircraft.



+1


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## Chisox2335 (May 19, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> *Short video of Blue Angels at El Centro practicing. Good shots of the planes performing, the photographers shooting and the beautiful day. Enjoy...
> 
> www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=726296920723859&set=vb.428109517209269&type=2&theater*



Love their symmetry


----------



## Chisox2335 (May 19, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> *Short video of Blue Angels at El Centro practicing. Good shots of the planes performing, the photographers shooting and the beautiful day. Enjoy...
> 
> www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=726296920723859&set=vb.428109517209269&type=2&theater*


----------



## Valvebounce (May 19, 2014)

Hi Folks.
Wow to all, more great shots, thanks for posting.

A Fieseler Storch I think? at an airshow at Sandown Isle of Wight, the first and last I think! 
It was taken during my early digital days, when I carried a film camera as well, the pictures of it flying are on film I think! When it did fly it flew so slowly in to the head wind it was practically stationary, it took ages to pass. 
At least the pilot was able to open the throttle and make progress but damn that thing could fly slow! 




IMG_1840 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 300D Digital
Exposure	0.005 sec (1/200)
Aperture	f/10.0
Focal Length	27 mm
ISO Speed	200
Exposure Bias	-1/3 EV


Cheers Graham.


----------



## chasinglight (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello, here are several images from the Rockford Airfest 2014 which took place in Rockford Illinois last weekend. All these photos were taken with the Canon 100-400 and either the Canon 6D or the 7D. Lighting conditions were pretty bad so after ETTR I had to stretch the files quite a bit to get the levels back to normal. That said, while I know I will have some opponents, shooting with both the 6D and 7D at the airshow has convinced me to sell my 7D. While I love the camera, the build quality, the speed, etc. I have to say the 6D did everything just a little better, including AF. I found that with ETTR, the 6D is a very forgiving camera in less than ideal lighting. Anyway here are the images. 








































'


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 13, 2014)

B-29 FiFi Sunrise Mather 7 June 2014 3095 vin © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



B-29 FiFi Cockpit Mather 7 June 2014 3334 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 13, 2014)

F-86 Hell-Er Bust X Sunset CCA 2013 Sat 1331 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Three Mustang Sunset Reno 2013 4310 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



P-47 takeoff at sunset Chino POF 0957 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Chasinglight. 
Nice series of shots. 



chasinglight said:


> Hello, here are several images from the Rockford Airfest 2014 which took place in Rockford Illinois last weekend.




Hi Keith. 
Great set of warbird pictures, all very good but I think this one is stunning! 

Cheers Graham.



Three Mustang Sunset Reno 2013 4310 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr
[/quote]


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Keith.
> Great set of warbird pictures, all very good but I think this one is stunning!
> 
> Cheers Graham.



+1 I just love the light on this picture. Well done Keith. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks guys 
This was taken from the opposite side two minutes later(not Photoshopped)



Lightning strike Clay Lacy P-51 Reno 2013 Sati 4321 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2014)

Awesome! Excellent timing. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Keith. 
Am I correct in thinking you have posted the lightning strike before? It is hard to believe that the two pictures could be taken only minutes apart! 
This too is a great shot.

Cheers Graham.



KeithBreazeal said:


> Thanks guys
> This was taken from the opposite side two minutes later(not Photoshopped)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 17, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Keith.
> Am I correct in thinking you have posted the lightning strike before? It is hard to believe that the two pictures could be taken only minutes apart!
> This too is a great shot.
> 
> ...



Yes, this one had been posted. I took a look at the times for each image and they are within a few minutes. This was a nasty thunderstorm that moved through. I was shooting in a downpour and wiping the lens dry every shot. Me and the gear were totally soaked. The roughness on the pavement is actually rain hitting standing water.
Here's a shot as we were waiting out the storm afterwards:



Sunset &amp; rain Reno 2013 Sat 4342 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## albedo13 (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice shots as always Keith!

Here is one of the F35B taking off in full afterburner at the recent MCAS Cherry Point show:






And the Pedro rescue team demo at the same show:







Jim Blohm
AlbedoImagery.com


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 17, 2014)

Beautiful

Did you use a colored filter, or was this natural light?

sek



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Chasinglight.
> Nice series of shots.
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2014)

albedo13 said:


> Here is one of the F35B taking off in full afterburner at the recent MCAS Cherry Point show:
> 
> And the Pedro rescue team demo at the same show:
> 
> ...



Great shots. Welcome to cr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Jim. 
Really nice shot, I love to see the discs in the afterburner cone, such a cool phenomenon. 

Cheers Graham.



albedo13 said:


> Nice shots as always Keith!
> 
> Here is one of the F35B taking off in full afterburner at the recent MCAS Cherry Point show:
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Keith. 
That sounds like a lot of water for gear to deal with! Guessing it all survived, were you using a rain cover of some kind or just relying on canon weather sealing? 
They are some big splashes, nice shot to set the scene.

Cheers Graham.



KeithBreazeal said:


> The roughness on the pavement is actually rain hitting standing water.
> Here's a shot as we were waiting out the storm afterwards:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 21, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Keith.
> That sounds like a lot of water for gear to deal with! Guessing it all survived, were you using a rain cover of some kind or just relying on canon weather sealing?
> They are some big splashes, nice shot to set the scene.
> 
> ...



Thanks Graham  No protection. Seals and design were proven to be effective.  I did have to wipe the lens's front element off every shot.


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 2, 2014)

I was reading this article earlier about the worlds first aerial protechnic display team. I would love to shoot this! There is potential for some great photography of this! 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/10938006/The-worlds-first-aerial-pyrotechnic-formation-team-In-pictures.html?frame=2960204


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 20, 2014)

1Dx + 200-400; I ran the shutter up as fast as I could get away with, but there never is enough light is there?

Jim


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 21, 2014)

...But then if the performers slow the hell down and get closer, things like this happen. Jim


----------



## Roo (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice captures Jim! Lighting is always an issue at airshows if you're a paying spectator. At the Avalon show here the flight line gets some reasonable morning sun but most of it is gone by the time the flying program starts after 10am and the afternoon shots are all backlit.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 21, 2014)

TBM tight &amp; Low 8087 Nevada County AirFest 2013 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



P-47 takeoff at sunset Chino POF 0957 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



P-38 120 Chino 2013 Sat 9145 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2014)

Really nice shots Keith.


----------



## CaptainZero (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice series. I really like the P-40 with the black smoke in the background.


----------



## Roo (Jul 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Nice series. I really like the P-40 with the black smoke in the background.



+1


----------



## CaptainZero (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks guys!.


----------



## CaptainZero (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm kind of partial to these too.


----------



## rolsskk (Jul 29, 2014)

Just a couple:


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2014)

I love the shot of the F-22. 8)


----------



## Roo (Jul 29, 2014)

Click said:


> I love the shot of the F-22. 8)



+1


----------



## matukas (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't know, if this qualifies into this topic, but here we go.
First time to shoot airshow and no clue how to do it 8)
Red Arrows in Tallinn, Estonia:










Not very close photos unfortunately due to lens restriction :
Whole album here:
Red Arrows Tallinn 2014


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 1, 2014)

Love that shot of the F22!

Here is a couple I took at the Farnborough airshow recently. More on my Flickr. Comments and criticism welcome. Wish the clouds had been a bit fewer and further between, a bit of glinting sunlight off the bodywork would have made them look better I feel. All shot on 7D with 70-200 II and some with the 2x TC III.

1. Typhoon



RAF Typhoon by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

2. Red Arrows



Red Arrows by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2014)

I really like your Typhoon inverted with afterburner. 8)


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 1, 2014)

Battle of Britain Flight Lancaster. Newcastle Airport, for last year's Sunderland Airshow. 

Not really one for b&w conversions, but I thought this was appropriate.






(bigger here).

Canon 7D, Siggy 70-200mm f/2.8 OS handheld.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2014)

The B&W is perfectly appropriate for this bird. Well done Keith.


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 1, 2014)

Click said:


> I really like your Typhoon inverted with afterburner. 8)



Thanks, couple more of it on my Flickr  I intend to get that printed out in A3 kinda size. Need to get a monitor calibrator first though after my last experience I think.



Click said:


> The B&W is perfectly appropriate for this bird. Well done Keith.



Seconded. Lovely shot. The WW2 planes often seem to catch my eye a bit more in b&w I think.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks all.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 4, 2014)

*Curtiss Kittyhawk*






(Bigger here).

Arguably wrong on a number of levels - I dropped the ball on the prop blur, and the light was in _entirely_ the wrong place, meaning a lot of PP heavy lifting to get the highlights tamed, the detail out of the shadows, and the sky looking good - but for all that, it's got a certain drama. 

Looks much better at the bigger size.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Aug 17, 2014)

English Electric Lightings at Bruntingthorpe



Lighting 60th Anniversary, Bruntingthorpe 2014 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Lighting 60th Anniversary, Bruntingthorpe 2014 by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Potentia!! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Defenders return by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Scramble! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Per Ardua ad Astra by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Handover.... by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



Push it! by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr



QRA Ready by Scott_McPhee, on Flickr


----------



## tonyz (Aug 17, 2014)

Fort Lauderdale Airshow a little while back


----------



## Visual Approach (Oct 7, 2014)

by Visual Approach, on Flickr



by Visual Approach, on Flickr



by Visual Approach, on Flickr



by Visual Approach, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 8, 2014)

TBM tight &amp; Low 8087 Nevada County AirFest 2013 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Corsair / Nevada County Air Fest by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



P-38 and P-51 formation © Keith Breazeal 7769 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## LJ3Jim (Oct 8, 2014)

From a fly day at Heritage Flight Museum (Skagit Airport, WA):


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2014)

Visual Approach said:


> Visual Approach, on Flickr




Great shots. I really like your first picture. Welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2014)

LJ3Jim said:


> From a fly day at Heritage Flight Museum (Skagit Airport, WA):




Beautiful pictures. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2014)

I love your P-38 and P-51 formation shot. Well done Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks Click


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 8, 2014)

Blue Angels Schlieren shockwave at Fleetweek



Blue Angels Schlieren shockwave at Fleetweek © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr

working the light at sunrise



Mustang Sunrise Photo Tour CCA 2014 Sun1099 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr

F-22 Raptor



F-22 Raptor afterburner turn © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Visual Approach (Oct 8, 2014)

by Visual Approach, on Flickr



by Visual Approach, on Flickr



by Visual Approach, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Oct 8, 2014)

Visual Approach said:


> by Visual Approach, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful photos. Excellent photos on your Flickr website. Some for amazing point shot.


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2014)

Beautiful series Visual Approach. I especially like the grey F18 with the dark sky in the background.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 8, 2014)

Visual Approach said:


> by Visual Approach, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killer lighting on the Hornet


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 8, 2014)

Old Glory sunrise



B-25 Old Glory sunrise CCA 2014 Sun 1161 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 8, 2014)

Some great shots there Visual Approach! 

Here are a few I took at Duxford recently. I felt the skies ruined nearly all my shots of the two Lancasters together. Have kept the shots to try to go back to one day, but I think they are beyond hope 

Sisters



Spitfire by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

Formation flying



Spitres and Hurricane by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

Break!



RAF Red Arrows by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

Twist



RAF Red Arrows by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## tolusina (Oct 8, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> Here are a few I took at Duxford recently. I felt the skies ruined nearly all my shots of the two Lancasters together. Have kept the shots to try to go back to one day, but I think they are beyond hope


If your Lancaster photos are in focus and reasonably well exposed, please please post them.
I've been hoping some of you 'over there' would get to shoot those two together, their reunion being of historical interest. 
Photos of the pair don't need to be art in order to be historic and iconic.


----------



## candyman (Oct 9, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> Some great shots there Visual Approach!
> 
> Here are a few I took at Duxford recently. I felt the skies ruined nearly all my shots of the two Lancasters together. Have kept the shots to try to go back to one day, but I think they are beyond hope
> 
> ...



Great series!
I like the thrid and 4th photo. Wonderful!


----------



## PhilA (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.philaphoto.com/imageLibrary/index.php?cat=310


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Old Glory sunrise




Beautiful aircraft 8) Nicely done Keith.


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> Here are a few I took at Duxford recently. I felt the skies ruined nearly all my shots of the two Lancasters together. Have kept the shots to try to go back to one day, but I think they are beyond hope




Very nice series. Well done.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 9, 2014)

16' wireless pole-cam at the Reno Air Races.
Canon Rebel SL1 / 10-22mm



Pole cam Mil stat Seabee Warbirds Reno 2014 Sun 3598 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 9, 2014)

tolusina said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few I took at Duxford recently. I felt the skies ruined nearly all my shots of the two Lancasters together. Have kept the shots to try to go back to one day, but I think they are beyond hope
> ...



I'll have a look at them again either tomorrow evening or next week, depends how many BTCC shots I take over the weekend. 
Fair point about it being historic. I was stood where a B17 was doing an engine rev test while the Lancasters were overhead with a Spitfire and Hurricane at Duxford (didn't have a wide enough lens with me sadly, and the crowds were far too deep for me to get an on the ground shot), but the noise was incredible!!

I would dearly love to see them fly together again, especially if the Mosquito that is around someone could come over too! But that may just have to stay in my imagination...



candyman said:


> Great series!
> I like the thrid and 4th photo. Wonderful!



Thanks  Must admit it bugs me that I didn't catch the planes in the edges of the 3rd one, was trying not to fall backwards into a tank at the time!



Click said:


> Very nice series. Well done.



Thanks 

With this positive feedback I will have to post some more sometime!


----------



## bluemoon (Oct 9, 2014)

from a show few months back.


----------



## captainkanji (Oct 9, 2014)

Canon 6D, 70-200 f/4L USM






24-105





70-200 f/4L


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2014)

bluemoon said:


> from a show few months back.




Great shot.


Welcome to CR.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Tolusina. 
I'll take your word for that, here are a couple of mine, taken at Goodwood, poor viewing position, poor sky! I went to the Bournmouth Air Festival to see them fly together, great viewing position, much better weather, the Canadian Lancaster was grounded by an engine issue! 
I'm not terribly happy with the pics, but at least I saw them together. I will confess to finding it difficult to shoot with tears in my eyes, they cause me great emotion, possibly due to my father having been a Normandy veteran (foot slogger not fly boy). 

Cheers, Graham. 




tolusina said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few I took at Duxford recently. I felt the skies ruined nearly all my shots of the two Lancasters together. Have kept the shots to try to go back to one day, but I think they are beyond hope
> ...







IMG_0684_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr




IMG_0690_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr




IMG_0675_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## tolusina (Oct 10, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tolusina.
> I'll take your word for that, here are a couple of mine, taken at Goodwood, poor viewing position, poor sky! I went to the Bournmouth Air Festival to see them fly together, great viewing position, much better weather, the Canadian Lancaster was grounded by an engine issue!
> I'm not terribly happy with the pics, but at least I saw them together. I will confess to finding it difficult to shoot with tears in my eyes, they cause me great emotion, possibly due to my father having been a Normandy veteran (foot slogger not fly boy).
> 
> ...


Thank you Graham.
No, these photos aren't the high quality art as we see from Keith Breazeal regularly, but no matter.
From what I know, those are the last two Lancs flying and rather historic that they got the opportunity to fly together. It's very possible they'll never fly together again.

Photos of these old Birds are a reminder of The Greatest Generation, all that they did, all that they sacrificed.
Treasure these photos, the reminder of the teary eyed moment and all the reasons why you teared.

dhr90, please, your Lanc photos too!!
---
@captainkanji, 
Thank You for the Diamond Lil photo above, the B-24 my Father flew was the "Chicken Ship". 

I have Dad's copy of Stephen E. Ambrose' "The Wild Blue", which is mostly an account of George McGovern's B-24 missions with the 15th Air Force, 455th Bomb Group.
Dad's copy is annotated and footnoted, includes a copy of Dad's flight log. Dad flew with the 454th Bomb Group on many of the same missions that McGovern flew.
Reading Ambrose' account of McGovern's missions is also reading about Dad's.
---
I've been following this thread closely since its beginning, I sincerely Thank You All for your contributions, wish I had photos to contribute. 
Thanks too to all those that have dedicated so much to keeping these birds flying.

For those who don't already know, WWII air crew losses exceeded those of even Infantry. So many did so much from the Home Front to the Battle Fronts, we owe an un-payable debt to all. 
The Greatest Generation certainly has my gratitude that they did what they did so that following generations won't have to on that scale, hopefully, never again.

Aside, as emotional as these WWII War Bird photos are for me, I think my favorite photo of the thread is way back several pages, a Mustang And a Warthog together. You really didn't want to be in the other side's tank if either of those approached. 

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You All.


----------



## jarrodeu (Oct 10, 2014)

Some older military aircraft.
Jarrod

































http://pbase.com/jarrodeu


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Jarrod. 
Some very emotive shots beautifully done. 
Some really nice shots on this thread, please keep up the good work. 
No excuse not to post Lancaster pics now, I've set the bar nice and low for others! 
Here's a couple of other pics from the Goodwood Revival Airshow. 




IMG_0626_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Just so you know this Spitfire is not parked on the roof, confession, I did not realise until after that I'd achieved this alignment, I couldn't have done it if I'd tried!



IMG_0631_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr




IMG_0644_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr




IMG_0656_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr




IMG_0786_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr




IMG_0787_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr




IMG_0804_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Merlin engined ME109. 



IMG_0855_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr




IMG_0865_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Way to view with style!



IMG_0892_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Sorry they are all from below, can't help how they are presented! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## bluemoon (Oct 10, 2014)

Click said:


> bluemoon said:
> 
> 
> > from a show few months back.
> ...



thanx!

Here's a shot I really like, but am not getting any feedback on. Am I crazy for liking it?


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi bluemoon. 
It is an interesting shot of operational activities surrounding flight, I'm kind of interested, but only because I'd like to have seen more, being able to identify the type of plane might add interest, but only if it is a favourite of mine otherwise it would not help. Do you have a wider crop, then you could ask which one people prefer. 
Crazy for liking it, no but it is your narrative that it enhances. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bluemoon said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > bluemoon said:
> ...


----------



## bluemoon (Oct 10, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi bluemoon.
> It is an interesting shot of operational activities surrounding flight, I'm kind of interested, but only because I'd like to have seen more, being able to identify the type of plane might add interest, but only if it is a favourite of mine otherwise it would not help. Do you have a wider crop, then you could ask which one people prefer.
> Crazy for liking it, no but it is your narrative that it enhances.
> 
> ...



here's a wider shot. I'll have to dig up the picture from the front. I think it's one of the gliders from WWII that was converted to powered later on.

I like the reverse of what we normally expect. The subject is dark and the background is bright. Even though backlight, most of those shots have the subject brighter than the background. Yes, the face is not as dark as the uniform, but still. . .

pierre


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 10, 2014)

Been going through some shots from this years airshows tonight

Super Hornet



F18 Hornet by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

As requested, some shots of the two Lancs together. These are from Clacton when we had blue skies (and my composition was a bit better). The shots from Duxford really are bad, I can't see them being savable, exposure wildly off, not properly focussed as I would like, the clouds really ruined the photography aspect.

1.



British and Canadian Lancaster bombers by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

2. (I think I was massively lucky to get this shot from this angle)



British and Canadian Lancaster bombers by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

3. Hate the Abberation on the underside of the engines, but lightroom can only do so much and I don't have photoshop to take it out properly.



British and Canadian Lancaster bombers by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

4. Not my favourite shot, just a different angle hence my inclusion.



British and Canadian Lancaster bombers by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi dhr. 
Very good shots, I like the vapour on the hornet, and this shot of the Lancs is fantastic for the fact that they presented topside to you, it is a nice shot anyway up. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Been going through some shots from this years airshows tonight
> 
> Super Hornet
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2014)

I really like your Super Hornet shot dhr90. Well done.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 11, 2014)

B-29 "FiFi



B-29 FiFi Sunrise Mather 7 June 2014 3095 vin © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



B-29 FiFi Cockpit Mather 7 June 2014 3334 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



B-29 Super Fortress Under the Stars © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2014)

The B&W version of the cockpit is very cool. 8) Nicely done Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 11, 2014)

Click said:


> The B&W version of the cockpit is very cool. 8) Nicely done Keith.



Thanks  It was a fun project using one of my Milky Way photos. Kind of a "Millennium Falcon" look.


----------



## Roo (Dec 30, 2014)

Stumbled over this on youtube today. Some great timelapse video of the boneyard included in the show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B7VA4SOftY

On a side note, I'm itching for the Australian Airshow at Avalon in Feb/Mar  Already confirmed that the F22 is returning along with F16s from the US and Singapore (2 of the Black Knights display team) and a lot of WW1 aircraft will be coming from NZ.


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 4, 2015)

REX50016 3-2 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## MarcMuick (Jan 28, 2015)

From the Airpower 2013 in Zeltweg Austria!


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2015)

MarcMuick said:


> From the Airpower 2013 in Zeltweg Austria!




Great shots. I especially like the last one. Well done.


----------



## martinslade (Jan 28, 2015)

Some great shots here... you've inspired me to post my favourite shot from last years air-show at Weston-super-Mare here in the UK...


----------



## MarcMuick (Feb 2, 2015)

Some more... from the Airpower 2013 in Zeltweg !


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2015)

MarcMuick said:


> Some more... from the Airpower 2013 in Zeltweg !



Great shots Marc. I especially like the F-16. Nicely done.


----------



## zim (Feb 2, 2015)

Thought I'd add my effort of this much photographed old lady.


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2015)

zim said:


> Thought I'd add my effort of this much photographed old lady.



I love the dramatic look of the sky in this shot. Nicely done.


----------



## MarcMuick (Feb 3, 2015)

Also from the Airpower 2013....


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2015)

MarcMuick said:


> Also from the Airpower 2013....



I really like the first picture.


----------



## MarcMuick (Feb 9, 2015)

Airpower2013


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2015)

Really nice shots, Marc. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Feb 9, 2015)

Love that Viper shot Marc


----------



## MarcMuick (Feb 10, 2015)

Viper Climbing....


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2015)

MarcMuick said:


> Viper Climbing....



Cool shot. 8)


----------



## Stahlhelms (Feb 10, 2015)

What lenses did you use for these shots?
I have the 70-3300 canon L lens.
What settings are best?
I usually shoot prop planes and like to blur the propeller so it looks like it's flying, but that blurs the plane sometimes.


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2015)

Very nice first post, Stahlhelms. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Stahlhelms (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks, I have a few more from the Reading WWII Weekend Air Show...
I'm still learning all the 'tricks' to getting better shots.
I have some really clear shots of planes, but the propellers are 'frozen in time' and I am trying to slow the shutter to get them blurred without blurring the whole picture....not easy for me at this time.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Stahlhelms. 
Very nice shots, Mustangs are such... Is it wrong to call an instrument of death beautiful. Aesthetically pleasing aircraft. Is the third shot a T6 Texan? My freind and I were taking long exposures of a small waterfall at a local beach 2 weekends ago and we were quite literally buzzed by what I believe was the aircraft type in your picture, I say buzzed as he was low and shifting, no time from first hearing it to passed by and behind the clif to grab a shot, but it made both our day to see it. 
Area was at Brook, Isle of Wight, southern England. 

Cheers, Graham. 




Stahlhelms said:


> What lenses did you use for these shots?
> I have the 70-3300 canon L lens.
> What settings are best?
> I usually shoot prop planes and like to blur the propeller so it looks like it's flying, but that blurs the plane sometimes.


----------



## Stahlhelms (Feb 11, 2015)

Yep, it's a Texan.


----------



## 49616E (Feb 11, 2015)

A F-22 Raptor doing some heavy banking.


----------



## candyman (Feb 11, 2015)

49616E said:


> A F-22 Raptor doing some heavy banking.



Awesome photo. In that angle it looks like something not from here...


----------



## MarcMuick (Feb 11, 2015)

Mustang take off 8)


----------



## Roo (Feb 11, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Stahlhelms.
> Very nice shots, Mustangs are such... Is it wrong to call an instrument of death beautiful. Aesthetically pleasing aircraft. Is the third shot a T6 Texan? My freind and I were taking long exposures of a small waterfall at a local beach 2 weekends ago and we were quite literally buzzed by what I believe was the aircraft type in your picture, I say buzzed as he was low and shifting, no time from first hearing it to passed by and behind the clif to grab a shot, but it made both our day to see it.
> Area was at Brook, Isle of Wight, southern England.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



You're correct Graham. The T6 Texan was also known as the Harvard in Commonwealth countries and the Australian made Wirraway is also related to it. The planes in the attached pic are the Harvards/Texans of the Southern Knights Formation Aerobatics team.

Cheers 

Phil


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 11, 2015)

F-22 Raptor afterburner turn © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MarcMuick (Feb 11, 2015)

MAX AB


----------



## FEBS (Feb 11, 2015)

An old one, the Bleriot XI, which I did spot on the Belgian Airforce Day last year.


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> F-22 Raptor afterburner turn © Keith Breazeal



Great shot Keith. Love it with the AB.


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2015)

49616E said:


> A F-22 Raptor doing some heavy banking.




Cool shot. 8) Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the conformation. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Stahlhelms said:


> Yep, it's a Texan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Roo. 
Thanks for that, my main thought at the time we got buzzed was damn why is the camera locked on a tripod with a ND4 grad on the front, next thought was where'd he go! 

Still great to see, sometimes we have Spitfires fly over the house, that is nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> You're correct Graham. The T6 Texan was also known as the Harvard in Commonwealth countries and the Australian made Wirraway is also related to it. The planes in the attached pic are the Harvards/Texans of the Southern Knights Formation Aerobatics team.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Phil


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi. 
Very cool, I'm guessing that much turbulence above the wings really classifies as a stall! 

Cheers, Graham. 



49616E said:


> A F-22 Raptor doing some heavy banking.


----------



## zim (Feb 11, 2015)

49616E said:


> A F-22 Raptor doing some heavy banking.



WOW I like that!


Thanks for the earlier comment Click, appreciated.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 11, 2015)

FEBS,
Those men in their crazy machines!
Made with cloth, wood, wires and metal, and in an open "cockpit", what guts these men have to fly them. In an age of jets, these prop jobs are really cute, wonderful flying contraptions!
Like you photo.
-r



FEBS said:


> An old one, the Bleriot XI, which I did spot on the Belgian Airforce Day last year.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi FEBS. 
Very nice shot, such a fragile looking device, my how far we have come since 1909 when you compare it to things like the F-22! 

Cheers, Graham. 



FEBS said:


> An old one, the Bleriot XI, which I did spot on the Belgian Airforce Day last year.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 11, 2015)

Pull up!


F-22 Raptor in a vapor storm © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Feb 11, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Pull up!
> 
> 
> F-22 Raptor in a vapor storm © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr




WOW! Fantastic shot


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Pull up!



Awesome! 8)


----------



## lion rock (Feb 11, 2015)

As Jim Carey said: "He's-s-smokin'!"
Superb.
-r




KeithBreazeal said:


> Pull up!


----------



## mfmalk (Feb 11, 2015)

http://www.losttracksoftime.com/p47324941

Some modern-day World War II stuff...
Matthew


----------



## dhr90 (Feb 11, 2015)

Can we have some more F22 Raptor photos please? ;D

Are the front landing gear wheels on the Bleriot specially designed for it? The look very similar to bike wheels...


----------



## Stahlhelms (Feb 11, 2015)

Here is another one...


----------



## Stahlhelms (Feb 11, 2015)

It's making me do them one at a time...


----------



## Stahlhelms (Feb 11, 2015)

B29...


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2015)

Very nice series, Stahlhelms. Keep posting.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 11, 2015)

Edwards AFB


SR-71 Sunset Edwards AFB DXO LR V2 vib 9424 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2015)

That's a pretty cool shot. 8) Well done Keith.


----------



## Menios (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello, this is my first post on canonrumours forum , here are some of my aviation pics


----------



## FEBS (Feb 12, 2015)

Menios said:


> Hello, this is my first post on canonrumours forum , here are some of my aviation pics



Welcome,

Great shots. how did you manage to get that second shot?


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2015)

Menios said:


> Hello, this is my first post on canonrumours forum , here are some of my aviation pics



Great first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## Menios (Feb 12, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Menios said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, this is my first post on canonrumours forum , here are some of my aviation pics
> ...



Many thanks, the second pic was shot in Swiss Alps during Axalp live fire exercise. I shot it with 7D + EF 500mm f/4l is II usm +TC 1.4 III


----------



## Oldcracker (Feb 12, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Edwards AFB
> 
> 
> SR-71 Sunset Edwards AFB DXO LR V2 vib 9424 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Beautiful, Keith. Solitary shot of the aircraft which has been confirmed (maybe) to have the highest operational ceiling and fastest speed at whatever altitude its pilots chose to fly of all operational aircraft ever. Its last record - Edwards AFB to Andrews AFB, ground to ground - 91 minutes. I've seen one up close at Huntsville's Air & Space Museum and it is the most ominous aircraft I've ever seen. Too bad that the SR-71 has been sunsetted (as your great shot symbolizes) for being too costly to continue to operate.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Menios. 
Great shots, was the second shot taken horizontal as it banked up a valley, i.e. you and the plane at roughly the same height, or were you shooting down on it. 
Really like the shot with the afterburners in the night, and the Red Arrows is nicely framed, very nice would make a good wall hanger. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Menios said:


> Hello, this is my first post on canonrumours forum , here are some of my aviation pics


----------



## MarcMuick (Feb 13, 2015)

Menios said:


> Hello, this is my first post on canonrumours forum , here are some of my aviation pics
> 
> Very nice Panning on the F5.....  I guess Axalp !!!!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 13, 2015)

Hawker Sea Fury


Dennis Sanders Hawker Sea Fury &quot;Argonaut&quot; © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 13, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Hawker Sea Fury
> 
> 
> Dennis Sanders Hawker Sea Fury &quot;Argonaut&quot; © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Great shot of a Sea Fury.

Amazing to think that this aircraft was designed by the same guy who designed the Sopwith Pup and Camel in 1916/17 - Sydney Camm.


----------



## Stahlhelms (Feb 13, 2015)

More "planes at the beach"


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Keith. 
As per usual, a very nice shot, fantastic panning, detail is crystal clear! Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Hawker Sea Fury
> 
> 
> Dennis Sanders Hawker Sea Fury &quot;Argonaut&quot; © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Hawker Sea Fury





Beautiful shot, very nice panning. Well done Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks guys  This was one of my top 10 favorites from last season. I really like some of the smaller local shows that have good lighting and a tree line backdrop. I'm getting a lot pickier in my old age. LOL


----------



## dhr90 (Feb 13, 2015)

Oldcracker said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Edwards AFB
> ...



What is the distance between those two bases? There is one at the Duxford museum in the UK, whilst its dwarfed by the B52 in the same hanger, the Blackbird just has that presence about it...


----------



## rhettw (Feb 13, 2015)

My images from the 2012 Wings Over Houston Air Show



Poster 4096b by rhettww, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2015)

...Welcome to CR


----------



## 49616E (Feb 14, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi.
> Very cool, I'm guessing that much turbulence above the wings really classifies as a stall!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I suppose you are right!

Also thanks for the accolades everyone.


----------



## Roo (Feb 28, 2015)

Some from Friday at the airshow at Avalon. 
A C-17 creating a mini tornado as it reverses up the runway. 
RAAF F-18F supplying it's own light source.
F-18Fs lined up taxiing back.
Singapore Air Force Black Knight's F-16s
The Immortals wall of fire - Jurgis Kairys and Skip Stewart
FA-18A full afterburner climb.


----------



## Roo (Feb 28, 2015)

A C-130Q on a fire bombing demo. There was also an Avro RJ-85 (converted BAe 146) doing a demo. 13000 litres dumped in 2 secs. 
An Extra 330 racing around flares instead of pylons.
Otto the helicopter (Schweitzer 300) carrying the Australian flag while setting off fireworks.
The C-130J setting off the angel flare countermeasure.


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2015)

Roo said:


> Some from Friday at the airshow at Avalon.
> A C-17 creating a mini tornado as it reverses up the runway.
> RAAF F-18F supplying it's own light source.
> F-18Fs lined up taxiing back.
> ...



Beautiful series. I really like the mini tornado.


----------



## Roo (Feb 28, 2015)

Click said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Some from Friday at the airshow at Avalon.
> ...



Thanks Click!


----------



## Carel (Feb 28, 2015)

Some old ones taken in 2010.

I am following this forum already for many years. This is my first post. Hope it goes well (with uploading the pics)


----------



## Viper28 (Feb 28, 2015)

been a while since I check on this thread so here are a few from the UK low fly zone of the 48th FW F15E's:


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2015)

Carel said:


> Some old ones taken in 2010.
> 
> I am following this forum already for many years. This is my first post. Hope it goes well (with uploading the pics)



Great first post. I especially like the F16.

Welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> been a while since I check on this thread so here are a few from the UK low fly zone of the 48th FW F15E's:



Awesome shots. Well done Simon.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Roo. 
Very nice shots, love the mini tornado, the wall of fire looks spectacular! 

Hi Carel. 
Very nice shots, welcome, please post more. 

Hi Viper. 
Great shots looking down on them. Forgot to say on the other post, I think it was yours, trying to tear the wings off in the rain? Excellent! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Mar 3, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Very nice shots, love the mini tornado, the wall of fire looks spectacular!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham

Here's a few of the WW1 aircraft flying


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Roo. 
Yet again very nice shots, do you know, are they replicas or preserved originals?

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Roo.
> ...


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 4, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> been a while since I check on this thread so here are a few from the UK low fly zone of the 48th FW F15E's:



Simon, those shots are mind blowingly good!

Wow, do you ever take friends along to shoot with you? Must be quite an experience even if you don't want to take pictures!


----------



## candyman (Mar 4, 2015)

Roo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Roo.
> ...



Very nice series Roo.

The airplane in the fourth picture is odd.
Doesn't seem te be one that was used in the period that the nazis were in power. So don't get it why they put a swastika.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 4, 2015)

candyman said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...



The Nazi swastika was quite different, it was at 45º and the 'legs' went the other way. As it is drawn on the earlier plane it is as the religious symbol in India and the Far East, it is important in Hinduism, Buddhism and Jainism, and is sometimes actually drawn the other way around too. But I believe only the Nazi's drew it at 45º. In Europe and the USA it is very stigmatised and closely connected to Fascism and extreme right wing leaning people, whereas in India and the Far East it has no such connotations and is considered auspicious. It is a little disconcerting the first few times Westerners see it daubed randomly in holy places though.

Obviously it is a German plane and I am sure it progressed from the original auspicious symbol it represents as drawn into the Nazi version many of us are familiar with.


----------



## candyman (Mar 4, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



True, the Nazis used the swastika as you said 45 degrees but also mirrored compared to the sign on the plane.
The combination of the black cross (implication that it is a German - or Nazis - airplane) and the swastika (the way it is drawn here on the airplane) is questionable. If it would be an Indian plane the swastika could make sense but not the black cross. Just puzzled here...


----------



## Zekealot (Mar 4, 2015)

There were a few famous WW1 pilots that used the eastern swastika as a personal symbol, it's not intended to be the Naza swastika


----------



## Roo (Mar 4, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Yet again very nice shots, do you know, are they replicas or preserved originals?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



There was a mixture of restoration, reproduction and replica aircraft Graham. Most of the 11 flying at the show came from the Vintage Aviator in NZ. It took them 5 days to dismantle and pack them into a container and another 3 days to reassemble when they got here (they assure me there were no left over parts!). A couple of the replicas were made years ago for the movie the Blue Max including a Pfalz copy that was made from a Gypsy Moth. They can now make reproduction Mercedes aero engines. They said the parts are relatively cheap but a full reproduction aircraft will still cost you 7 figures.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Roo. 
I don't doubt that, has anyone come out with a saying for plane similar to the boat one? As in BOAT means Bust Out Another Thousand! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> They said the parts are relatively cheap but a full reproduction aircraft will still cost you 7 figures.


----------



## dhr90 (Mar 4, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> I don't doubt that, has anyone come out with a saying for plane similar to the boat one? As in BOAT means Bust Out Another Thousand!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Can't help you with planes, but LOTUS (the car maker), means Lots Of Trouble Usually Serious.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 5, 2015)

Grumman F3F-2


F3F-2 static Chino 2013 Fri C1 7286 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 6, 2015)

B-25 Guardian of Freedom Chino 2013 sat 9033 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Mar 6, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> B-25 Guardian of Freedom Chino 2013 sat 9033 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


That's a very nice photo Keith.


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> B-25 Guardian of Freedom Chino 2013 sat 9033 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



I really like this shot. Nicely done Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## Viper28 (Mar 6, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Viper28 said:
> 
> 
> > been a while since I check on this thread so here are a few from the UK low fly zone of the 48th FW F15E's:
> ...



Thanks all!

Yes I have taken people up there with me but TBH it can be a bit boring. Its very hit and miss if you see anything, these are operational sorties so they may or may not appear. You get to see them for 5 or 6 seconds, so yes AF and FPS are important to me.

Most common around Wales are the BAe Systems Hawks:


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2015)

Very nice series, Simon.


----------



## Visual Approach (Mar 6, 2015)

[br]Visual Approach, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Mar 6, 2015)

Very nice series indeed.


----------



## candyman (Mar 6, 2015)

Great photo Glen


----------



## Viper28 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lovely air-2-air Glenn


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Kieth.
B-25 Guardian of Freedom
Beautiful Shot stunning looking aircraft, glad I don't have to polish it! 
Did they rip the top wing off the Grumman F3F-2 and call it the F4F?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Simon.
Very nice series of the Hawks, do they ever give a thumbs up to you for climbing all that way to look down on them? ;D Probably not, guess they are a bit busy in a confined place! :

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Glenn, +1

Cheers, Graham.



Viper28 said:


> Lovely air-2-air Glenn


----------



## Viper28 (Mar 7, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Simon.
> Very nice series of the Hawks, do they ever give a thumbs up to you for climbing all that way to look down on them? ;D Probably not, guess they are a bit busy in a confined place! :
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks! Rare for the hawk crews as thats a trainee and a IP, one of which will be praying for his life at 250" / 450-knots. The frontline crews, particularly the rear navigators quite often do, USAF Eagle crews are probably the most frequent, but the best are probably the C130 Hercules crews who hang out windows, open backs etc. Mind you they are a lot slower!


----------



## Roo (Mar 7, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Simon.
> ...



Sometimes the even fall out the back ;D

Great shots Simon. I would love to get to that location someday 

I really liked Glenn's air to air shot and Keith's B25. Like Graham, I'm glad I don't have to polish it


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments on the B-25 photo 

More stuff to polish...



B-17 sentimental Journey Chino 2014 sat 0395 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2015)

Beautiful aircraft, beautiful picture. Nicely done, Keith.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Keith. 
Another lovely picture, these warbirds are kept in stunning condition. 
I just tried to polish the dirt off that port engine cowling with my thumb, it won't come off! 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on the B-25 photo
> 
> More stuff to polish...
> 
> ...


----------



## Roo (Mar 8, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> I just tried to polish the dirt off that port engine cowling with my thumb, it won't come off!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



gold ;D


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> I just tried to polish the dirt off that port engine cowling with my thumb, it won't come off!



;D


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 15, 2015)

Another C-17 flyby today.




SE9A1036lr by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 15, 2015)

Grumman TBM Avenger



TBM tight &amp; Low 8087 Nevada County AirFest 2013 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2015)

TexPhoto said:


> Another C-17 flyby today.



Well done. Very nice shot of the aircraft with gear and high lift devices extended.


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Grumman TBM Avenger



I just love those old birds. 8)


----------



## dhr90 (Mar 15, 2015)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Grumman TBM Avenger
> ...



Me too. I saw my first Corsair and other similar WW2 American planes just last year at Duxford, was really great to see! 

I can never get over just how bloated some of them look though, like that Grumman TBM Avenger.


----------



## Viper28 (Mar 20, 2015)

18/03/15 - not my most successful day in Mid-Wales, light sucked and the plane I really wanted didn't show but I got a few keepers
#1





#2




#3




#4




#5


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Viper. 
Some very nice shots as per usual. 
I really like this shot, having the buildings adds a sense of scale, humanity, well it adds something for which I cannot find an adequate description! : Regardless, I really like it, did I say that already! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Viper28 said:


> 18/03/15 - not my most successful day in Mid-Wales, light sucked and the plane I really wanted didn't show but I got a few keepers
> #4


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> 18/03/15 - not my most successful day in Mid-Wales, light sucked and the plane I really wanted didn't show but I got a few keepers



Beautiful shots, Simon. 8) Well done.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Mar 21, 2015)

Convair XC-99 at Kelly AFB, TX August 1997. Aircraft currently believed to be at Davis-Monthan AFB in further state of disrepair and/or dismantled. Apologies for quality of pix; subject was shot on negative film, printed, and then scanned to what we have here. Also could not get a decent head shot of the old gal due to security fencing and other nonsense in the area.


----------



## Roo (Mar 21, 2015)

Some F/A-18A shots from last weekend's Australian Grand Prix demos. Seen 'em a million times but never get tired of them


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2015)

Very nice series, Roo. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Viper28 (Mar 21, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Viper.
> Some very nice shots as per usual.
> I really like this shot, having the buildings adds a sense of scale, humanity, well it adds something for which I cannot find an adequate description! : Regardless, I really like it, did I say that already!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks very much I know what you mean about having some sort of reference in the background. This was the shot a couple of frames before:


----------



## Viper28 (Mar 21, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Roo. I especially like the last picture.


+1 - never tire of Hornets, just a bit surprised that are using a old "legacy" model rather than their new shiny Super Hornets


----------



## Roo (Mar 21, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice series, Roo. I especially like the last picture.
> ...



Thanks guys. It would be great to get one of the Supers but I think it's mainly for logistical reasons we get the classic Hornets down here. The A models are based at Williamtown, which is a fair bit closer to Melbourne than Amberley, and there are a lot more of them available. For some reason the RAAF prefer to call them the classic Hornet rather than the legacy model. 

I would love to get to the Mach Loop one day


----------



## Viper28 (Mar 22, 2015)

Roo - Super Bug is a real animal, we don't see them very often in the UK unless Boeing brings one over for a show:
#1






#2





#3


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2015)

Great shots, Simon. I really like your first picture. Well done.


----------



## dhr90 (Mar 23, 2015)

I agree about that first picture. Great capture. Wonderfully sharp!


----------



## Roo (Mar 24, 2015)

Click said:


> Great shots, Simon. I really like your first picture. Well done.



+1. 

The supers are real animals...probably why they gave them the rhino nick ;D They put on a great display at Avalon a few weeks ago.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 2, 2015)

A quick pass



F-22 Raptor knife edge pass © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> A quick pass




Very very nice 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Al Chemist (Apr 2, 2015)

I almost discarded the warbird picture but then it just seemed interesting with the two P40's coming out of the side of the frame.

I was on a hill above some farmland and the crop duster was below me. Perhaps this doesn't belong in this section.


----------



## kaswindell (Apr 2, 2015)

Conneaut, OH - 2013


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Keith. 
Stunning, loving the diamonds in the afterburn. Nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> A quick pass


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 3, 2015)

It's going to be tough to explain sucking a jackrabbit down the intake...



We are Not Too Low Auburn 2014 1200 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WalkaboutDave (Apr 3, 2015)

A few photos of a lovingly restored Buccaneer and a Lightning testing one of her engines reheat before the off at Bruntingthorpe.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2015)

WalkaboutDave said:


> A few photos of a lovingly restored Buccaneer and a Lightning testing one of her engines reheat before the off at Bruntingthorpe.




Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## WalkaboutDave (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you kindly.
A Hurricane and a Jet Provost.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Dave. 
Some very nice shots there, nice to see the Buccaneer. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Keith. 
Tell them you frightened an eagle and he dropped it! 
Nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> It's going to be tough to explain sucking a jackrabbit down the intake...
> 
> 
> 
> We are Not Too Low Auburn 2014 1200 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## fcc56 (Apr 4, 2015)

F-15, Hanscom AFB (Mass), 1998. It's the only frame I scanned. ;D





1998-08_F-15 Hanscom AFB_0287 by fcc56, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Apr 4, 2015)

Always love Keith's shots. Al's shot of the P47 is really nice and I love Dave's Hurricane shot  fcc56's reminded me of a similar shot I took of a F/A-18A


----------



## Viper28 (Apr 4, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> It's going to be tough to explain sucking a jackrabbit down the intake...
> 
> 
> 
> We are Not Too Low Auburn 2014 1200 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Awesome cockpit shot of a L39 (by the looks of it)


----------



## Viper28 (Apr 4, 2015)

Taken off the cliff's at Beachy Head last year:


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Simon. 
Beatiful series, stunning clarity, really like the wocka wocka with the exhaust haze!

Cheers, Graham. 



Viper28 said:


> Taken off the cliff's at Beachy Head last year:


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> Taken off the cliff's at Beachy Head last year:



Beautiful shots. I especially like the C-47 and the Chinook. Well done Simon.


----------



## Viper28 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Guy's


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 4, 2015)

That shot of the Lancaster's is just fantastic!


----------



## zim (Apr 4, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Simon.
> Beatiful series, stunning clarity, really like the wocka wocka with the exhaust haze!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



+100!!
How the heck do you get such clarity?

I was going to post more to this great thread but honestly I'm put off :'( I need to try harder ;D


----------



## Roo (Apr 5, 2015)

F-18Fs taking off, AP-3C Orion flying by with one engine shut down, Europcopter ARH Tiger, and a couple of B-52 shots


----------



## Viper28 (Apr 5, 2015)

Roo said:


> F-18Fs taking off, AP-3C Orion flying by with one engine shut down, Europcopter ARH Tiger, and a couple of B-52 shots



Said it before, love to see Hornets  I'll have to dig out some of my Swiss ones in the Alps


----------



## Viper28 (Apr 5, 2015)

zim said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Simon.
> ...



@Zim absolutely do post, the great thing about this forum is its worldwide so you get to see things that I would not normally with regional forums.

As for the clarity: Light, Opportunity, Practice and Gear in that order. I've been taking plane photos on and off since I was 8-years old. I spend hours in the hills trying to get shots of operational planes, which are usually hugging the valley bottoms in deep shadows, so I've got pretty good at post processing. I have disks full of rubbish shots! Sometimes however you do get a shot that just works, (re)edited this one last night

Canon 7D + 300/2.8L + 1.4x II ISO640 f/5 @1/1000 - RAF Eurofighter Typhoon 250" Feet, 500-knots


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2015)

Cool shot, Simon. 8)


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2015)

Roo said:


> F-18Fs taking off, AP-3C Orion flying by with one engine shut down, Europcopter ARH Tiger, and a couple of B-52 shots



Very nice series, Roo. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks Click and +1 on your comment on Simon's shot  

I'll look forward to seeing the Rhinos in the alps Simon  I agree with what you say about lighting, opportunity etc. The one good thing about dull light is that it's good for afterburner shots.


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2015)

Great shots Roo. 8) I especially like the first picture.


----------



## chasinglight (Apr 22, 2015)

Some of my favorite photos from the 2015 Tico Warbird Airshow. Feel free to comment or critique.


----------



## chasinglight (Apr 22, 2015)

A few more from the 2015 Tico Warbird Airshow.


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2015)

chasinglight said:


> A few more from the 2015 Tico Warbird Airshow.



Beautiful series. I especialy like the second picture. well done.


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2015)

chasinglight said:


> Some of my favorite photos from the 2015 Tico Warbird Airshow. Feel free to comment or critique.



I love the B-25 in B&W. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi chasinglight. 
I really like the B25 in black and white, shot 1851, the jets crossing, were you panning with the nearer aircraft? Is the blur from panning or just depth of field? 
In shot 4376, how on earth do they know where the other guy is, cameras in the bottom of the plane? Wingman with thumbs up/ down? 
All in all a very nice series of shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



chasinglight said:


> Some of my favorite photos from the 2015 Tico Warbird Airshow. Feel free to comment or critique.


----------



## chasinglight (Apr 23, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi chasinglight.
> I really like the B25 in black and white, shot 1851, the jets crossing, were you panning with the nearer aircraft? Is the blur from panning or just depth of field?
> In shot 4376, how on earth do they know where the other guy is, cameras in the bottom of the plane? Wingman with thumbs up/ down?
> All in all a very nice series of shots.
> ...



Graham thanks for your comments. I also really like how the B-25 turned out in BW; when I saw how nice and contrasty it was I knew it had to be processed as BW. I almost added some film grain for a more vintage feel, but that's not really my style. 

As for the jets crossing, yes I was panning with the closer aircraft and shot @ 1/1000s; that is why the left F16 is slightly blurred. Every time I shoot this maneuver I always get one plane sharp and one plane blurred; which is nice because it shows the speed, but in the future I may try exposing at a faster SS to see if I can reduce the blur a bit. On a side note about shooting the opposing solo maneuver; it was really annoying because they kept changing which plane was closer, so I have some shots that would be perfect except I unknowingly followed the farther F16, resulting in a blurred F16 obscuring a sharp one.

In 4376, that is the thunderbirds calypso pass; I have no clue how they do it, but it is very cool. I have see it both where the bottom of the planes are facing each other and also where the cockpits are facing each other.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi chasinglight. 
I think the grain would have been too much, just an opinion. 
The opposing solo changing the pass side was obviously to keep you on your toes! I like the slight blur, when I saw it my first thought was to go with a slower SS to increase the blur and feeling of speed. 
I have seen the calypso pass done cockpit to cockpit, that has got to be a lot easier (for pilots of their ability) relatively speaking than bottom to bottom, purely due to having a visual reference point as opposed to being essentially blind to the location of the other plane. 

Cheers, Graham. 



chasinglight said:


> Graham thanks for your comments. I also really like how the B-25 turned out in BW; when I saw how nice and contrasty it was I knew it had to be processed as BW. I almost added some film grain for a more vintage feel, but that's not really my style.
> 
> As for the jets crossing, yes I was panning with the closer aircraft and shot @ 1/1000s; that is why the left F16 is slightly blurred. Every time I shoot this maneuver I always get one plane sharp and one plane blurred; which is nice because it shows the speed, but in the future I may try exposing at a faster SS to see if I can reduce the blur a bit. On a side note about shooting the opposing solo maneuver; it was really annoying because they kept changing which plane was closer, so I have some shots that would be perfect except I unknowingly followed the farther F16, resulting in a blurred F16 obscuring a sharp one.
> 
> In 4376, that is the thunderbirds calypso pass; I have no clue how they do it, but it is very cool. I have see it both where the bottom of the planes are facing each other and also where the cockpits are facing each other.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 24, 2015)

C-54 takeoff illusion crop Auburn 2014 1738 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Apr 24, 2015)

Brilliant capture Keith! A great optical illusion .


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2015)

Great shot Keith!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Keith. 
Wow, excellent timing, right place right time, or.... No you couldn't have anticipated and planned this with so many variables could you? ;D
Fantastic shot, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> C-54 takeoff illusion crop Auburn 2014 1738 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks guys  Yup, pure luck as always  Pretty much describes my experience in photography.


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 24, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Thanks guys  Yup, pure luck as always  Pretty much describes my experience in photography.



Pure bad luck describes my experience in photography


----------



## Pookie (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## AerospaceImaging (Apr 25, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi chasinglight.
> I think the grain would have been too much, just an opinion.
> The opposing solo changing the pass side was obviously to keep you on your toes! I like the slight blur, when I saw it my first thought was to go with a slower SS to increase the blur and feeling of speed.
> I have seen the calypso pass done cockpit to cockpit, that has got to be a lot easier (for pilots of their ability) relatively speaking than bottom to bottom, purely due to having a visual reference point as opposed to being essentially blind to the location of the other plane.
> ...



If I may provide some clarification to this mystery, in both the calypso and reflection pass, visual reference is maintained by flying with one aircraft slightly closer to the crowd, with the pilots looking sideways at one another to maintain their proper separation. As can be seen here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1krb1l7fKA 

And speaking of the Thunderbirds, here's a few favorites from a visit to their home at Nellis AFB last month.




79-0199




91-0476




81-0004 




85-0066




Flexing Flanker




81-0030




Operation Eagle Fury


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2015)

Very nice series, Pookie. Well done.


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2015)

Great shots, AerospaceImaging. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 25, 2015)

Curtiss P-40N



P-40N by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 25, 2015)

F-18F Super Hornet high speed pass in the dry Reno air.(low vapor )



F-18F Super Hornet knife edge Reno 2010 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 25, 2015)

Incoming!




Chino POF Airshow Mass Fly Over © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Incoming!




Cool shot 8)


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 25, 2015)

Pookie said:


> x



Nice shots Pookie, is the first 3 separate Raptor's or a sequence of one Raptor?


----------



## candyman (Apr 25, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> <snip>




Impressive scene. 
For those during the Second World War it was a horrifying scene. They had to run and hide for their life. My parents were in the middle of it and lost friends and family.


What kind of planes are these?


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi AerospaceImaging. 
Thanks for the clarification, so it is viewing angle that makes it look really spectacular, from a different angle it is just spectacular! ;D
Very nice series of shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AerospaceImaging said:


> If I may provide some clarification to this mystery, in both the calypso and reflection pass, visual reference is maintained by flying with one aircraft slightly closer to the crowd, with the pilots looking sideways at one another to maintain their proper separation. As can be seen here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1krb1l7fKA
> 
> And speaking of the Thunderbirds, here's a few favorites from a visit to their home at Nellis AFB last month.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 25, 2015)

F7F Tigercat "El Jefe" Reno Air Races



F7F Tigercat &quot;El Jefe&quot; Reno Air Races 2010 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GuyF (May 7, 2015)

Okay, not military but this is probably the best forum to post this shot. A retired colleague often takes shots at Edinburgh airport and was spotted by the pilot of this 787. Just for fun the pilot should've written, "I'd rather be flying a Typhoon" 

Guy.


----------



## Click (May 7, 2015)

GuyF said:


> Okay, not military but this is probably the best forum to post this shot. A retired colleague often takes shots at Edinburgh airport and was spotted by the pilot of this 787. Just for fun the pilot should've written, "I'd rather be flying a Typhoon"
> 
> Guy.



LOL ;D


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 7, 2015)

A Mustang evening



P-51 Mustanggs at Sunset © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (May 8, 2015)

Hi Kieth. 
Very nice shot, perfect composition with the exception of the three blade props not lining up properly!  not that you had any control over that! 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> A Mustang evening
> 
> 
> 
> P-51 Mustanggs at Sunset © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (May 8, 2015)

Hi Guy. 
Now that is priceless!

Cheers, Graham. 



GuyF said:


> Okay, not military but this is probably the best forum to post this shot. A retired colleague often takes shots at Edinburgh airport and was spotted by the pilot of this 787. Just for fun the pilot should've written, "I'd rather be flying a Typhoon"
> 
> Guy.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 9, 2015)

B-17 Sentimental Journey



B-17 Sentimental Journey VE Day © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 9, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> B-17 Sentimental Journey




Very nice picture. I love the silver version of the B-17 8) Well done Keith.


----------



## Camera nut (May 11, 2015)

Photos from Quad City Airshow May 8th. Featuring the Blue Angels


----------



## Click (May 11, 2015)

Camera nut said:


> Photos from Quad City Airshow May 8th. Featuring the Blue Angels



Very nice shots. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## Roo (May 11, 2015)

Click said:


> Camera nut said:
> 
> 
> > Photos from Quad City Airshow May 8th. Featuring the Blue Angels
> ...



+1. That 3rd shot is a great one.

and thanks for always taking the time to comment Click


----------



## Chisox2335 (May 17, 2015)

A few from the Great New England Air Show yesterday. I was tracking the blue angel from left to right. Kinda of a cool effect (at least I thought)

Also like the raptor with the heat waves behind it


----------



## Click (May 17, 2015)

I really like the blur on the second shot. Well done Eric.


----------



## Chisox2335 (May 17, 2015)

Click said:


> I really like the blur on the second shot. Well done Eric.



Thank you very much!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 18, 2015)

V-22 Osprey 



V-22 Osprey Fleet Week 2011 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 18, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> V-22 Osprey



I like the contrails from the rotors. Very nice shot, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 18, 2015)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > V-22 Osprey
> ...



Thanks Click  Rotor blur on a V-22 is a painfully slow shutter speed on a long lens. :


----------



## Roo (May 19, 2015)

great images Eric and Keith!


----------



## Chisox2335 (May 20, 2015)

Roo said:


> great images Eric and Keith!



Thanks Roo!


----------



## Valvebounce (May 31, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
At last, some shots from an airshow I attended in Normandy last year during the D.Day commemorations. Made lots of silly mistakes, shot One Shot AF on moving targets, (that is foolish right?) used a single AF point on aircraft flying in predominantly clear skies, took way tooooo many shots of the same thing, meaning I had to go to Jpeg half way through the show to make space, plus a few shots on the wrong settings



IMG_6943_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6965_DxO Real B52. by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6895_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6838_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6675 Hovering on the Prop_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6594_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Hope you like them. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (May 31, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> At last, some shots from an airshow I attended in Normandy last year during the D.Day commemorations. Made lots of silly mistakes, shot One Shot AF on moving targets, (that is foolish right?) used a single AF point on aircraft flying in predominantly clear skies, took way tooooo many shots of the same thing, meaning I had to go to Jpeg half way through the show to make space, plus a few shots on the wrong settings
> 
> 
> ...



Nice series Graham  It's not often you see an old Typhoon or 109 flying.

By the way, it's not foolish - just a reminder to check your settings lol.

Cheers
Phil

Well played sir! I went back and had another look at some of the shots and something seemed not quite right then I looked at the album name. I got fooled ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (May 31, 2015)

Hi Roo. 
Thanks for looking, and spotting my slight deception! ;D
Man those things shift, especially the jets, real jet engines, sounds so realistic, much better than most of the piston engines. The only real exception are the multi cylinder radial engines, they sound fantastic. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## GuyF (Jun 13, 2015)

Now that's how all take-offs should be! Fly it like you stole it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0qHy4lGb2M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## nonac (Jun 14, 2015)

Don't think a B-2 pic has made it to this thread yet?


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2015)

Very nice shot of the B-2. Well done nonac.


----------



## FEBS (Jun 14, 2015)

Nonac, nice shot of the B-2. Lucky you to see and fix it in a photo.


----------



## nonac (Jun 14, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Nonac, nice shot of the B-2. Lucky you to see and fix it in a photo.



I'm lucky in that I get to see them all the time. The airbase that they are kept at is close to where I live. This weekend, there was an air show at the base, that's where I took this pic.


----------



## LukasS (Jun 14, 2015)

Last week in Pardubice Airport (Czech Republic) there was great air show mostly presenting older planes. Here, some of my captures:




Pardubice 2015 Air Show by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




Pardubice 2015 Air Show by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




Pardubice 2015 Air Show by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




Pardubice 2015 Air Show by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




Pardubice 2015 Air Show by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




Pardubice 2015 Air Show by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




Pardubice 2015 Air Show by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




Sopwith Camel - Pardubice 2015 Air Show by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




Pardubice 2015 Air Show by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




Pardubice 2015 Air Show by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr

It was also first serious test for me of the new combo (7dII + 100-400II).


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2015)

Great series, LukasS. Nicely done.


----------



## LukasS (Jun 14, 2015)

Click said:


> Great series, LukasS. Nicely done.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Guy. 
Im a bit of a sceptic, perhaps you or others could enlighten me. Is it really possible for a passenger airliner to go vertical right after takeoff, I realise that with no passengers or their luggage and a light fuel load the aircraft would have plenty of power to call upon, or was what we saw a result of crafty camera angles and lens distortion or was it just pure CGI?
Cool film whatever, definitely stolen! 

Cheers, Graham. 



GuyF said:


> Now that's how all take-offs should be! Fly it like you stole it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0qHy4lGb2M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Lucasz. 
Some very nice shots of some beautiful aircraft, loving the WW1 aircraft, and the polished alloy planes are always a pleasure to see. Nice work. 

Cheers, Graham. 


LukasS said:


> Last week in Pardubice Airport (Czech Republic) there was great air show mostly presenting older planes. Here, some of my captures:
> 
> It was also first serious test for me of the new combo (7dII + 100-400II).


----------



## tolusina (Jun 15, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Guy.
> Im a bit of a sceptic, perhaps you or others could enlighten me. Is it really possible for a passenger airliner to go vertical right after takeoff, I realise that with no passengers or their luggage and a light fuel load the aircraft would have plenty of power to call upon, or was what we saw a result of crafty camera angles and lens distortion or was it just pure CGI?
> Cool film whatever, definitely stolen!
> 
> ...


 
Boeing 707 Barrel Roll - Pilot Tex Johnston Performs Roll In Dash-80 Prototype Aircraft In 1955 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaA7kPfC5Hk

So, yes, passenger aircraft do have possible flight capabilities that ordinarily go unused. 
Really, we wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Roo (Jun 15, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Guy.
> Im a bit of a sceptic, perhaps you or others could enlighten me. Is it really possible for a passenger airliner to go vertical right after takeoff, I realise that with no passengers or their luggage and a light fuel load the aircraft would have plenty of power to call upon, or was what we saw a result of crafty camera angles and lens distortion or was it just pure CGI?
> Cool film whatever, definitely stolen!
> 
> ...



The 787 has pretty powerful engines but I think you would need to see the side on shot to know what the actual angle of take off was as that top view can be deceptive. So I found a video they did in preparation for the 2014 Farnborough show. Not vertical but still impressive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZRKm6PG918&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Roo (Jun 15, 2015)

Great shots nonac and Lukas!


----------



## GuyF (Jun 15, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Guy.
> Im a bit of a sceptic, perhaps you or others could enlighten me. Is it really possible for a passenger airliner to go vertical right after takeoff, I realise that with no passengers or their luggage and a light fuel load the aircraft would have plenty of power to call upon, or was what we saw a result of crafty camera angles and lens distortion or was it just pure CGI?
> Cool film whatever, definitely stolen!
> 
> ...



Definitely not CGI. I suspect a mixture of zero payload, full thrust and camera angle allow a "near vertical" angle of attack.

I gather only certain airliners have the ability to perform anything that might approach being called a stunt. I saw an interview with a former Concorde pilot who (early on in its development) was sitting at the controls with a test pilot. The test pilot did a barrel roll which surprised the pilot just a bit. "Well, I've rolled it one way, you better roll it back", said the test pilot. He did. Try that in a 747 and you'll rip the wings off. Shall we start singing Rule Britannia?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 15, 2015)

GuyF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guy.
> ...



Not true. Barrel rolls do not induce abnormal G loads, it is a 1G maneuver that pretty much anything moving can do.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KNbKFMBsQE


----------



## tolusina (Jun 15, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> ......
> 
> Not true. Barrel rolls do not induce abnormal G loads, it is a 1G maneuver that pretty much anything moving can do.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KNbKFMBsQE


repost


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 15, 2015)

tolusina said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...



As always, do you have a point? Mine was specifically addressing the post above mine with video contradicting the statement, repost or not it was relevant.


----------



## tolusina (Jun 15, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> .....
> As always, do you have a point? Mine was specifically addressing the post above mine with video contradicting the statement, repost or not it was relevant.


redundant


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Thanks for clearing that up for me, I did know some airliners had pulled some fairly stunt like manoeuvres, my suspicion was about going vertical or near vertical. Just about to check the videos you have linked to. 
Edit. Thanks, the side view gives a really good impression of just how steep the climb out was, not quite as steep as it first appears in the original linked video, but not unimpressive to say the least. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## GuyF (Jun 16, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Not true. Barrel rolls do not induce abnormal G loads, it is a 1G maneuver that pretty much anything moving can do.



A fair point, I was just passing on info I saw on TV.

Regards.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 16, 2015)

GuyF said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Not true. Barrel rolls do not induce abnormal G loads, it is a 1G maneuver that pretty much anything moving can do.
> ...



No problem Guy, I thought the internet was the only source of dodgy information!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi privatebydesign. 
Really, misinformation is all over the place, all the people that post it online live somewhere. There is probably someone close to you now misinforming a neighbour! ;D

Cheers,Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> No problem Guy, I thought the internet was the only source of dodgy information!


----------



## GuyF (Jun 18, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> No problem Guy, I thought the internet was the only source of dodgy information!



But the TV programme was in colour so it *must* be true!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 18, 2015)

GuyF said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > No problem Guy, I thought the internet was the only source of dodgy information!
> ...


Well it wasn't on Fox News, so it might be..........


----------



## Roo (Jun 21, 2015)

Turn N Burn. RAAF Super Hornet


----------



## meywd (Jun 21, 2015)

Roo said:


> Turn N Burn. RAAF Super Hornet



beautiful


----------



## Roo (Jun 21, 2015)

meywd said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Turn N Burn. RAAF Super Hornet
> ...



Thanks meywd


----------



## zim (Jun 22, 2015)

Farnborough 2014

Arrows shot from a back yard barbeque 
As they were coming across we had a trumpet player playing the Dam Busters march
Ah, ya gotta love beer


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2015)

Cool shot, Zim.


----------



## zim (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks click! most appreciated your very kind

Farnborough 2014

Spitfire and sky shot on the same day but not necessarily at the same time 

I'm not sure if this is considered a big no no cheat but I liked this view of the Spitfire as I don't care much for the trainer mark but the sky was really boring so I borrowed the sky from later one in the day.

I like this pic as it evokes for me a feeling of freedom in more than one way


----------



## bive (Jul 8, 2015)

From a local Swedish airshow that takes place every third year.
All photos are taken with a 20D, now I have a 7D mkII and it will be quite interesting to try it out at the airshow this year.




Spitfire by Peter Bivesand, on Flickr




JAS 39 Gripen by Peter Bivesand, on Flickr




F16 Tomcat by Peter Bivesand, on Flickr




F16 Tomcat by Peter Bivesand, on Flickr




Blériot XI by Peter Bivesand, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi bive. 
Welcome to the forum, what a way to start, a brilliant series of shots and proof that even old gear can catch great shots in the right hands. I particularly like the shot of the Spitfire, but then I'm not really a jet person. 
Where I work was overflown by a brace of Spitfire yesterday, and no long lens at hand. 
Let's hope the 7DII gives you some great shots, but not sure how it will better these! 

Cheers, Graham. 



bive said:


> From a local Swedish airshow that takes place every third year.
> All photos are taken with a 20D, now I have a 7D mkII and it will be quite interesting to try it out at the airshow this year.


----------



## Roo (Jul 9, 2015)

bive said:


> From a local Swedish airshow that takes place every third year.
> All photos are taken with a 20D, now I have a 7D mkII and it will be quite interesting to try it out at the airshow this year.



As Graham said a great first post  Love the scheme on the Dutch demo team f-16.


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2015)

bive said:


> From a local Swedish airshow that takes place every third year.
> All photos are taken with a 20D, now I have a 7D mkII and it will be quite interesting to try it out at the airshow this year.




Great shots, Peter....And welcome to CR


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 9, 2015)

U-2 out of Beale AFB



U-2 flyby CCA 2014 Thur 9170 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2015)

Very nice capture, Keith. 8) Well done Sir.


----------



## Schmave (Jul 9, 2015)

Super Sonic F-18 doing a fly-by of the USS Abraham Lincoln during a Tiger Cruise in 2011 (you can see the shock wave where the sky meets the water):




Super Sonic Vigilante by Justin Kane, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2015)

Schmave said:


> Super Sonic F-18 doing a fly-by of the USS Abraham Lincoln during a Tiger Cruise in 2011 (you can see the shock wave where the sky meets the water):




Pretty cool shot, Justin. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## Schmave (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks Click! Here are a few more:




Getting Ready to Rappelle by Justin Kane, on Flickr




Gear Down, Hook Down by Justin Kane, on Flickr




Hornet Landing by Justin Kane, on Flickr


----------



## Schmave (Jul 9, 2015)

Super Hornets by Justin Kane, on Flickr




CO and XO Jet by Justin Kane, on Flickr




Pulling Up by Justin Kane, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Jul 10, 2015)

Great shots Keith and Justin


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2015)

Great series, Justin.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 13, 2015)

B-25 'Old Glory' at the Nevada County AirFest last weekend.



Nevada County AirFest 2015 B-25 takeoff 1744 web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2015)

Beautiful aircraft. Very nice panning. Well done Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 13, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful aircraft. Very nice panning. Well done Keith.



Thanks  This little show is at the top of my list- perfect lighting and trees line the runway.
Did I mention we also get free food & drink?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Kieth. 
Beautiful shot, stunning aircraft. Was just looking at your Sea Fury pics on Flickr, ended up burning a half hour learning about Argonaut. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> B-25 'Old Glory' at the Nevada County AirFest last weekend.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 15, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Beautiful shot, stunning aircraft. Was just looking at your Sea Fury pics on Flickr, ended up burning a half hour learning about Argonaut.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 15, 2015)

L-39- one of my favorite shots from the Reno Air races Pylon Racing Seminar last month.



L-39 Reno PRS 2015 9304 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool shot, Keith. 8) I really like it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Kieth. 
Great shots, I like the Fury wingtip smoke to demonstrate the vortices. 

Does the jet race in the unlimited war birds! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> L-39- one of my favorite shots from the Reno Air races Pylon Racing Seminar last month.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 16, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Great shots, I like the Fury wingtip smoke to demonstrate the vortices.
> 
> Does the jet race in the unlimited war birds! ;D
> ...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 16, 2015)

Click said:


> Cool shot, Keith. 8) I really like it.



Thanks Click


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 16, 2015)

FYI- the Reno Air Race jet class is not lame. These guys and girls(yes) fly faster and get closer to the pylons than most other classes.


Bob Mills L-39 Reality Czech Reno PRS 2015 8126 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

* One exception to close might be the T-6 class.*



Two of Hearts pylon tight Reno PRS 2015 8135a © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Folks.
A few shots of Bournmouth Night Air.



IMG_9247_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_9257_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_9269_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_9322_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_9380 Downhill Skiing_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> A few shots of Bournmouth Night Air.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Hi Graham,

Very nice series. I really like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Jul 16, 2015)

Great shots again Keith!

Nice series Graham. Good work using a slow shutter to keep the iso down too


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 16, 2015)

Great work to keep the ISO down Valvebounce! What are the two lines in the second photo?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 16, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> A few shots of Bournmouth Night Air.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Good shots! Night pyro at airshows is tough to capture correctly. Good work on the exposure and focus.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Click, Roo, dhr90 and Kieth. 
Your praise is much appreciated, thank you. I have to say that a lot of dumb luck was involved, I set AV mode and +1/3 I think and left the camera to it, there are about 150 or more shots in the trash for too dark or too blurred! ;D

dhr, the two lines are from a zip wire, I was shooting from Bournemouth pier, they had a tower built on the pier and the zip wire to the shore set up on the display side of the pier, very few of the aircraft did anything other than approach the display area from the other side. Good planning from the organisers! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Kieth. 
I thought the jet looked close, but the T-6 looks like it might sheet the marker, man that is close. 2 more superb shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 




KeithBreazeal said:


> FYI- the Reno Air Race jet class is not lame. These guys and girls(yes) fly faster and get closer to the pylons than most other classes.
> 
> * One exception to close might be the T-6 class.*


----------



## applecider (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you all for the help on the other thread I started in which I asked for ideas for a twilight air show. I'm cross posting this:
Thanks all for your help and images posted.I'll put some of mine on the other page with the military airshows etc. Just wanted to put down my post show thoughts. The EF 300 f2.8 with 1.4x extender was plenty of lens, though I saw quite a few people there with bigger lenses on gimbals. The show started in early evening so there was enough light to get some good in flight shots. 

I hand held the 300 the entire time and I think that that enabled me to get some good flyby shots. The f15 and 16 flybys were just too fast at least for me to capture any shots while on a tripod and really it was not needed for the daylight portion.

I made a classic photographer mistake in bringing my non-photographer son who was not interested in me getting good fireworks shots, so Valvebounce kudos for getting great shots of the planes and fireworks. It was fun and I'll do it again alone next year. 

Cross posting on the other board this message and images. 

Got lots of images to wade through. I never thought I'd come close to filling a 128GB card, but this show almost did.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2015)

Great shots. I really like the second picture. 8)


----------



## zim (Jul 22, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> L-39- one of my favorite shots from the Reno Air races Pylon Racing Seminar last month.
> 
> 
> 
> L-39 Reno PRS 2015 9304 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Stunning!

When is your first air show with the 5DS!!!! ;D


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 14, 2015)

Last month was the Royal International Air Tattoo at RAF Fairford, in England. I went for the first day, and although the weather wasn't ideal, I managed to come a way with some decent shots. Thought I'd share a few of them here.


High Alpha by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr


Untitled by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr


The Spirit of Great Britain by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr


Untitled by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> Last month was the Royal International Air Tattoo at RAF Fairford, in England. I went for the first day, and although the weather wasn't ideal, I managed to come a way with some decent shots. Thought I'd share a few of them here.




Great series. I especially like the first picture. Well done Coldhands.


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 18, 2015)

This isn't my video, but I thought some of you would appreciate the content! If this is an annual event, it will be on my bucket list of airshows just to watch, let alone shoot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-bEiW_L1Jg


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I just wanted to give my sincere condolences to the families and friends of those who have lost their lives in the tragedies connected with air shows this weekend, possibly eleven at the Shoreham Airshow accident where a Hawker Hunter crashed on a busy road, and at least one somewhere in Switzerland. 
Having just enjoyed a fabulous Airshow at Bournemouth it kind of brings home the risk the pilots take to bring enjoyment and awareness of our aviation history to us. 
Thanks guys. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi dhr90. 
Hells bells, some of those look like they would have been higher if they'd had their undercarriage down 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> This isn't my video, but I thought some of you would appreciate the content! If this is an annual event, it will be on my bucket list of airshows just to watch, let alone shoot.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-bEiW_L1Jg


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 23, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I just wanted to give my sincere condolences to the families and friends of those who have lost their lives in the tragedies connected with air shows this weekend, possibly eleven at the Shoreham Airshow accident where a Hawker Hunter crashed on a busy road, and at least one somewhere in Switzerland.
> Having just enjoyed a fabulous Airshow at Bournemouth it kind of brings home the risk the pilots take to bring enjoyment and awareness of our aviation history to us.
> Thanks guys.
> ...



Terrible weekend for it. Condolences to anyone effected by the events of the weekend.

How was the airshow? I hoped to get along to it, sadly though my niece wouldn't play ball and was born 4 days early rather than a week late so I was in the area 10 days ago instead. Hope you'll be posting many shots of the Vulcan, Spitfires and the night display too!


----------



## zim (Aug 23, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I just wanted to give my sincere condolences to the families and friends of those who have lost their lives in the tragedies connected with air shows this weekend, possibly eleven at the Shoreham Airshow accident where a Hawker Hunter crashed on a busy road, and at least one somewhere in Switzerland.
> Having just enjoyed a fabulous Airshow at Bournemouth it kind of brings home the risk the pilots take to bring enjoyment and awareness of our aviation history to us.
> Thanks guys.
> ...



Indeed, well said.


----------



## bluemoon (Aug 24, 2015)

D-Day reenactment in Conneaut, OH yesterday.


pierre


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi dhr90. 
Congratulations on a new niece, commiserations on being in Bournemouth 10 days early for the Airshow for the foreseeable future (about the next 18 yrs)! 
The show was great, the weather played ball pretty well, staying dry just the right times, did rain quite hard but mostly during the break between day and evening, I'm sure a lot of people got (very) wet, but at least the flying was only cancelled on the Thursday. 
Yes hope to find a few shots of some of the aircraft, after last year (my shots were not very good) I decided not to carry a camera to night air, if you want to know what this year looked like see the pics of last year! Veeerrrry similar! 
I know, I should have taken the camera for the practice! 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Pierre. 
Great shot, beautiful pair of Mustangs. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bluemoon said:


> D-Day reenactment in Conneaut, OH yesterday.
> 
> pierre


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2015)

bluemoon said:


> D-Day reenactment in Conneaut, OH yesterday.
> 
> 
> pierre



Very nice shot, Pierre. Well done.


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 24, 2015)

bluemoon said:


> D-Day reenactment in Conneaut, OH yesterday.
> 
> 
> pierre



Excellent shot!



Valvebounce said:


> Hi dhr90.
> Congratulations on a new niece, commiserations on being in Bournemouth 10 days early for the Airshow for the foreseeable future (about the next 18 yrs)!
> The show was great, the weather played ball pretty well, staying dry just the right times, did rain quite hard but mostly during the break between day and evening, I'm sure a lot of people got (very) wet, but at least the flying was only cancelled on the Thursday.
> Yes hope to find a few shots of some of the aircraft, after last year (my shots were not very good) I decided not to carry a camera to night air, if you want to know what this year looked like see the pics of last year! Veeerrrry similar!
> ...



Thanks! I may have to make a long holiday of it one year to get both in. She has made me want a nice prime lens now.

Looks like it was a good display from the pictures I've seen on flickr. I'll be going to Clacton airshow this week, to drown looking at the weather forecast :-\ It'll be worth it so long as the Vulcan appears. 

I guess if a day is cancelled due to weather its unlikely to be reorganised for the next couple of weeks?


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi dhr90. 
I sincerely hope the restrictions on historic jets imposed today by the CAA don't affect the Vulcan, in so much as her routine is not what I would call aerobatic, but is somewhat more than a fly by display which is the limit they are imposing. It will be such a shame if her last few displays of her last flying season are curtailed by what would appear to be a knee jerk reaction to the events of the weekend. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
The first few of mine from the Bournemouth Air Festival, the Chinook, these guys flew this thing like a child flies a toy around the living room, by which I mean well outside of the normal flight envelope! 
I have more to follow, and I'm being quite disciplined at the moment and going through and selecting some to PP straight away. This years shots will be done long before last years! I was also quite disciplined on the shutter button too, only 1500 shots over 3 days as opposed to 3000+ over 2 days last year. ;D
Hope you guys enjoy these as much as I've enjoyed all that are posted here by others. 



IMG_5708_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_5709_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_5711_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_5717_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> The first few of mine from the Bournemouth Air Festival, the Chinook, these guys flew this thing like a child flies a toy around the living room, by which I mean well outside of the normal flight envelope!
> I have more to follow, and I'm being quite disciplined at the moment and going through and selecting some to PP straight away. This years shots will be done long before last years! I was also quite disciplined on the shutter button too, only 1500 shots over 3 days as opposed to 3000+ over 2 days last year. ;D
> Hope you guys enjoy these as much as I've enjoyed all that are posted here by others.
> ...




Hello Graham,

Very nice series. I really like the 2nd picture. Well done Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Click. 
Thank you for your kind comment, I was amazed how well the tip vortices showed up, and how long they lingered. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 25, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dhr90.
> I sincerely hope the restrictions on historic jets imposed today by the CAA don't affect the Vulcan, in so much as her routine is not what I would call aerobatic, but is somewhat more than a fly by display which is the limit they are imposing. It will be such a shame if her last few displays of her last flying season are curtailed by what would appear to be a knee jerk reaction to the events of the weekend.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I was thinking that today. Would a climbing turn (quite steep) be called aerobatic? Fortunately for me the display line for Clacton is over the sea so no restrictions on its display. I'm in two minds as to whether it is a knee jerk reaction, if it is temporary until the cause of the crash is known, then I think it is a somewhat reasonable restriction to be in place. Not at all surprised at the grounding of the other Hunter aircraft. 

Does anyone know what the definition of a vintage jet is? Is it just the age? Is there a list of jets by the CAA containing vintage jets? I wonder what else might be restricted by this rule. A Mig 15 is listed on the display, very excited for that! Will be my first time seeing one fly.

Nice shots of the chinook, did it do a full loop the loop? Wasn't aware it could do that...


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Aug 25, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dhr90.
> I sincerely hope the restrictions on historic jets imposed today by the CAA don't affect the Vulcan, in so much as her routine is not what I would call aerobatic, but is somewhat more than a fly by display which is the limit they are imposing. It will be such a shame if her last few displays of her last flying season are curtailed by what would appear to be a knee jerk reaction to the events of the weekend.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



The Vulcan to the Sky peeps are saying their display will be unaffected. From their newsletter:

_"Following last Saturday’s tragic accident at the Shoreham Airshow, our thoughts are foremost and uppermost with all those affected by the accident, their families and friends. 

As investigations into the cause of the Hawker Hunter accident commence, the extent of the incident has made national and international headlines. The details have been a great shock to all. 

Despite a previously excellent safety record, due in great part to a world-leading safety culture, it’s already clear that there will be some significant changes to the way airshows will be run in future.

Yesterday, the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA), which regulates UK airspace and its users, imposed, with immediate effect, certain restrictions on displays by vintage jet aircraft at all airshows over land. High-energy aerobatics are, for the time being, no longer permitted.

Operations Director and Chief Pilot of the Vulcan to the Sky Trust, Martin Withers, has spoken to his contacts at the CAA, and has released this statement:

“I am pleased to report that I have received assurances from our contacts at the CAA that XH558's 2015 display routine is not classified as aerobatic, and so consequently, we are hoping to continue to fly on through XH558's last season with minimal changes to our display.” 

XH558’s next scheduled display appearance remains unaffected at Clacton Airshow this coming Thursday."_


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi dhr90. 
The MiG 15 is quite special, a real treat to see. Just occured to me we watched the MiG 15 which first flew in 1949 from a steam driven boat, the Shieldhall, built in 1955 with two triple expansion engines, what a juxtaposition of the old and the new. 
No the Chinook did not do a full loop, as far as I know there are only two choppers capable of that, the Westland Lynx which entered service in 1978, and one American attack chopper of much newer design, can't find its name, might be the Cobra? The Chinook went to about a verticle attitude as far as I recall. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dhr90.
> ...


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hesbehindyou said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dhr90.
> ...



Interesting. Thanks!



Valvebounce said:


> Hi dhr90.
> The MiG 15 is quite special, a real treat to see. Just occured to me we watched the MiG 15 which first flew in 1949 from a steam driven boat, the Shieldhall, built in 1955 with two triple expansion engines, what a juxtaposition of the old and the new.
> No the Chinook did not do a full loop, as far as I know there are only two choppers capable of that, the Westland Lynx which entered service in 1978, and one American attack chopper of much newer design, can't find its name, might be the Cobra? The Chinook went to about a verticle attitude as far as I recall.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Good to know it will be a special thing to see. Envious of that, lived about 60 seconds walk from where the Shieldhall was docked for a year at university, never got round to going to have a look sadly. Hoping to get some good photos tomorrow, I expect my panning won't be up to scratch, my excuses in advance will blame the weather, the sea and a gull


----------



## TeenTog (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi, all- Some great shots! Modern military aircraft are a fascination of mine, and some of the photos here are incredible! My question is this: what kind of changes do you make in Photoshop to give your photographs that gritty, industrial-y look?


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi hydrapenguin. 
I think you need to be more specific, I would not answer your technical querie as I'm certain you don't mean me, and I suspect many if not all the other participants here are too modest to assume you mean them! 
I would suggest that you direct this question at named individuals to ensure the information you want is forthcoming. 

Cheers, Graham. 



hydrapenguin said:


> Hi, all- Some great shots! Modern military aircraft are a fascination of mine, and some of the photos here are incredible! My question is this: what kind of changes do you make in Photoshop to give your photographs that gritty, industrial-y look?


----------



## enice128 (Aug 29, 2015)

http://www.emcphotography.com/Events/Jones-Beach-Air-Show/


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice pictures, enice128.


----------



## enice128 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks Click...again lol! Been wanting to shoot either the T-Birds or Blue Angels now for some time! This past Memorial Day was the time so convinced the wife to pack up a cooler & chairs w the family & head out to the beach! It was a blast! All the shots w the exception of the T-Birds were taking from my chair by the concessions. However for them I had to take a walk on my own to the edge of the water to gain access as close to them as poss! My family held back which was a good thing because it was scary loud esp when they snuck up on us a couple of times! Again, little post editing as in the F1 pics....Thanks again!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
A few more from the Bournemouth Air Festival. 
The first two are the Royal Marines beach assault support force, apparently they dragged off an unsuspecting local radio newsman courtesy of his colleagues. ;D




IMG_6061_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6070_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Plus a Sea Vixen ex Royal Navy. 


IMG_6121_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6128_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6160_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 29, 2015)

I do like that Sea Vixen!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
And some more. Keeping the best for last, will post some of the Vulcan at the end! ;D



IMG_6170_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Can see the spouts for the coloured smoke. 


IMG_6215_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Nicely framed in the Shieldhall rigging. 


IMG_6286_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6324_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6406_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6439_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6498_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6555_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6595_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6579_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi dhr. 
The Sea Vixen is a beauty, sounds great too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> I do like that Sea Vixen!


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2015)

Beautiful series, Graham. I really like your pictures. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Click. 
Thank you for your kind comment. You always seem to have kind words of encouragement for those of us posting images. I for one appreciate your consistent input. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Beautiful series, Graham. I really like your pictures. Well done.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Graham.

Thank you very much for your kind words. 

...And keep posting your pictures. 

Cheers!


----------



## Roo (Aug 30, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Click.
> Thank you for your kind comment. You always seem to have kind words of encouragement for those of us posting images. I for one appreciate your consistent input.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Fully agree with both of you here


----------



## Viper28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Late post from Airboure (Eastbourne) off Beachy Heah, last possible chance of catching the Avro Vulcan XH558 sea locked before its grounded at the end of the year. Even hired a Canon 200-400/4L 1.4 TC!

So hopefully in more or less appearance order:


#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





And the star of the show....
#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





#15





#16





#17


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow! Stunning! Great shots, I was there on the sea front, were you on the cliffs?


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Simon. 
Stunning shots, excellent clarity and detail. Looks like hiring that lens really paid off for you. 
Not jealous at all. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Viper28 said:


> Late post from Airboure (Eastbourne) off Beachy Heah, last possible chance of catching the Avro Vulcan XH558 sea locked before its grounded at the end of the year. Even hired a Canon 200-400/4L 1.4 TC!
> 
> So hopefully in more or less appearance order:


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2015)

WOW Stunning shots. 8) Well done, Simon.


----------



## Viper28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank guys!



Meatcurry said:


> Wow! Stunning! Great shots, I was there on the sea front, were you on the cliffs?



Yes I was up on Beachy Head about 50m down from the War Memorial, it's a bit hit and miss as a lot did not come past but great when it does.

The 200-400L is a fantastic lens, probably the best I've ever used, certainly the best built I've tried. I'm so use to primes however that I kept forgetting it was a zoom. The built in TC was excellent, I can't see any appreciable difference in IQ using it or not.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 31, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> Thank guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be a great lens, but you obviously have the skill to use it! Great shots, I particularly like the Avro Vulcan


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow, those are some stunning shots Simon. You've really made the most of what is obviously a great lens. 

Anyone else feel inadequate now?


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 31, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> Thank guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did consider that as a better location to shot from, but kids and wife disagreed, anyway my attempts with a Sony a6000 and an FE 24-240 were less than stellar. We saw the Vulcan holding/waiting by the cliffs, and it seemed like all 250000 people stood up to watch it display.


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 31, 2015)

A few shots from the Clacton airshow last week. Still haven't gone through all of them yet!

1.



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

2.



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

3.



Turning and burning by Matt, on Flickr

4.



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

5.



Spitfire by Matt, on Flickr

6.



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

Loads more on my Flickr. As you may be able to tell, I'm a sucker for an afterburner photo ;D


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> A few shots from the Clacton airshow last week. Still haven't gone through all of them yet!




Beautiful pictures, Matthew. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## LukasS (Aug 31, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> Thank guys!
> 
> The 200-400L is a fantastic lens, probably the best I've ever used, certainly the best built I've tried. I'm so use to primes however that I kept forgetting it was a zoom. The built in TC was excellent, I can't see any appreciable difference in IQ using it or not.


Beautiful shots Viper28! Vulcan and P51D are beauties. 

I have this lens in shopping wishlist but for years to come won't have enough reason and free cash to buy it, but you gave me the idea of renting it - will have to look for it in Poland. 

Did you use tri/monopod or handheld?


----------



## Viper28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Very nice Matt #2 shows off the 29(r) Special tail off nicely and I like the MiG


----------



## Viper28 (Aug 31, 2015)

LukasS said:


> Viper28 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank guys!
> ...



Thank you, cost about £100 to rent it in the UK all up for the weekend.

They are all taken handheld. I was a bit conservative with the speeds because it's a big lens to get use too. The jets were all at 1/800 - 1/1000sec, props 1/320 - 1/400th. The chinook was 1/160th iirc. That's probably 1-2 stops higher for the props than I'd normally use.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Matthew. 
Lovely shots, great detail. I'm with you on the afterburners, also a sucker for vapour on the wings. The MiG15 is a beaut.

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> A few shots from the Clacton airshow last week. Still haven't gone through all of them yet!
> 
> Loads more on my Flickr. As you may be able to tell, I'm a sucker for an afterburner photo ;D


----------



## High Peak John (Aug 31, 2015)

Took this at Dawlish 2 weeks ago.
7D2, 100-400 and an amount of cropping.


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2015)

High Peak John said:


> Took this at Dawlish 2 weeks ago.
> 7D2, 100-400 and an amount of cropping.



Great shot...

...And welcome to CR


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 31, 2015)

Some standard USAF Thunderbirds.
Minden-Tahoe Aviation Roundup



Thunderbirds 6 plane vertical Minden-Tahoe 2015 2948 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



USAF Thunderbirds Diamond Minden-Tahoe 2015 Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Thunderbirds solo mirror Minden-Tahoe 2015 2927 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Thunderbirds solos mirror Minden-Tahoe 2015 2649 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, Keith. I love the Calypso Pass. Well done.


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Click, Viper and Valvebounce! I do like a good vapour trail too.



High Peak John said:


> Took this at Dawlish 2 weeks ago.
> 7D2, 100-400 and an amount of cropping.



Great capture!!

Nice shots Keith, they look incredibly close!


----------



## Roo (Aug 31, 2015)

Excellent shots Simon,Matthew and Keith!!! Keep 'em coming...we only have a few hundred more pages to catch up to the bird portraits thread ;D


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 31, 2015)

Roo said:


> Excellent shots Simon,Matthew and Keith!!! Keep 'em coming...we only have a few hundred more pages to catch up to the bird portraits thread ;D



HA!



Bob Mills L-39 Reality Czech Reno PRS 2015 8126 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## LukasS (Aug 31, 2015)

Roo said:


> Excellent shots Simon,Matthew and Keith!!! Keep 'em coming...we only have a few hundred more pages to catch up to the bird portraits thread ;D


You said it .
I will break modern streak and propose more historic planes, photographed this weekend in my "own backyard" (local aerodrome).



Sopwith 1½ Strutter | XII International Air Show @ Bielsko-Biała by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr



Sopwith 1½ Strutter &amp; Fokker E-III | XII International Air Show @ Bielsko-Biała by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr



Fokker E-III | XII International Air Show @ Bielsko-Biała by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr

This just beggining, my HDD is full, Lightroom can't cope with 6k photos taken and it's working soooo slooow. It will take me some time but I will update with few more shots and few more planes/groups.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 31, 2015)

Cleared him by one pixel...



C-54 takeoff illusion Auburn 2014 1738 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Cleared him by one pixel...




Excellent timing  I really like this shot. Well done Keith.


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 31, 2015)

Here is a few more 

1.



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

2.



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

3.



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

4.



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

5.


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2015)

It's a real pleasure to look at your pictures, Matthew.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi John. 
That has got to be the best vapour shot yet, very nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



High Peak John said:


> Took this at Dawlish 2 weeks ago.
> 7D2, 100-400 and an amount of cropping.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 1, 2015)

C-45



C-45 7096 Truckee 2013 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## applecider (Sep 1, 2015)

From the Intel Oregon Air Show this July...

Canon EF 300 f2.8 ii with 1.4x ext iii, for the most part all handheld.


----------



## dpayne1 (Sep 1, 2015)

F-105 Wild Weasels on the flight line at Korat RTAFB in 1972. Scanned from a 35mm slide and cleaned up in photoshop. I believe these are G models with AGM-78's on the wing hardpoints.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 1, 2015)

Corsair



Nevada County AirFest Corsair pass 1890 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Click! Hope to have some of the Vulcan and Chinook (albeit with cloudy skies) to post some time next week, but for now I'm off on holiday for some landscape shooting 

Fantastic shot of the Corsair Keith! Such a unique looking aircraft.

I find ISO noise a real problem with the 7D, nearly always fixable in PP, but it still makes me yearn for a 7DII, or preferably, a 5DIII. So much money to spend though, even with a grey import


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2015)

applecider said:


> From the Intel Oregon Air Show this July...
> 
> Canon EF 300 f2.8 ii with 1.4x ext iii, for the most part all handheld.



I really like the F16 vapor shot. Well done, applecider.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2015)

Very nice panning on the Corsair shot. Well done, Keith.


----------



## Roo (Sep 1, 2015)

B52 flypast


----------



## lion rock (Sep 1, 2015)

Roo,
Nice shots.
The second one, though, looks like it is about to dump its load of arsenal! Pretty scary!
-r


----------



## Roo (Sep 1, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Roo,
> Nice shots.
> The second one, though, looks like it is about to dump its load of arsenal! Pretty scary!
> -r



Thanks!  Well I'd probably dump the bellyful of bombs too if I had to fly all the way from Guam to Melbourne, do 2 flypasts and then have to fly all the way back without stopping for a cold one! Luckily for us they weren't carrying any ordinance. ;D


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 1, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice panning on the Corsair shot. Well done, Keith.



Thanks Click. Every so often I elect to violate the minimum shutter speed/focal length rule.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 1, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> Thanks Click! Hope to have some of the Vulcan and Chinook (albeit with cloudy skies) to post some time next week, but for now I'm off on holiday for some landscape shooting
> 
> Fantastic shot of the Corsair Keith! Such a unique looking aircraft.
> 
> I find ISO noise a real problem with the 7D, nearly always fixable in PP, but it still makes me yearn for a 7DII, or preferably, a 5DIII. So much money to spend though, even with a grey import



Thank you dhr90. I still shoot with my 7D when I need the extra reach. I never shoot above ISO 400- which is rare in itself. One thing I have found is the noise gets worse as heat builds up in the body. Keep LCD use at the minimum and try to keep it shaded as much as possible.


----------



## Alangeli (Sep 1, 2015)

Brunnen, Switzerland, National Holiday Celebration, 2015/07/31


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 1, 2015)

Warbirds in race paint



Duck Walk lineup Reno 2014 Sun 9538 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 1, 2015)

Rapid Raptor



F-22 Raptor knife edge pass © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Viper28 (Sep 1, 2015)

Click said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > From the Intel Oregon Air Show this July...
> ...


s

+1 on that, great image


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2015)

Alangeli said:


> Brunnen, Switzerland, National Holiday Celebration, 2015/07/31




Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first and second one. Well done.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Rapid Raptor




Stunning picture. Well done Keith.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Alangeli. 
Some very nice shots, great backdrop to them. 
I do have a question, are you using DxO Clearview, I found it gave the same type of halo around my aircraft in cloud shots as some of yours exhibit, I redid some of mine several times until I worked out what effect was causing it. 
Please don't take this as criticism, I'm not that good at this myself, just trying to offer information. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Alangeli said:


> Brunnen, Switzerland, National Holiday Celebration, 2015/07/31


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
A right flurry of gorgeous pictures from the past to the current aircraft. Thanks to all. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 2, 2015)

Navy SAR demo at Fleet Week



USAF H-60 SAR Fleet Week 2010 © Keith Breazeal C24312 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2015)

Very nice one Keith. Well done.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 2, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice one Keith. Well done.



Click- Thanks. That was not the photo I intended to post though. LOL


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 2, 2015)

Tickling Mach



F-18F Super Hornet high speed pass Fleet Week 2010 © Keith Breazeal C1 3952 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Tickling Mach



WOW This one is awesome. 8)


----------



## candyman (Sep 2, 2015)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Tickling Mach
> ...




Definitely awesome! Wonderful


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Kieth. 
Ahh, it makes more sense now, fabulous shot, the rescue divers is not bad either. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Tickling Mach
> 
> 
> 
> F-18F Super Hornet high speed pass Fleet Week 2010 © Keith Breazeal C1 3952 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Sep 3, 2015)

Great shot Keith!


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice one Keith. Well done.
> ...



LOL ;D That's a nice one anyway. But I prefer the F18F


----------



## loetleen (Sep 3, 2015)

Apache and F16 launching flares at Texel Airshow in The Netherlands.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 3, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Navy SAR demo at Fleet Week



Yikes! That's a pretty good drop down to the water!!


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2015)

loetleen said:


> Apache and F16 launching flares at Texel Airshow in The Netherlands.



Great shots, loetleen. I especially like the Apache. Nicely done.


----------



## Roo (Sep 3, 2015)

Click said:


> loetleen said:
> 
> 
> > Apache and F16 launching flares at Texel Airshow in The Netherlands.
> ...



I concur


----------



## Roo (Sep 3, 2015)

RAAF C-17


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2015)

Roo said:


> RAAF C-17



Very nice, Roo. Especialy the first picture.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks guys for the "Tickling MACH" comments


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 3, 2015)

"Stacked" When all those variables come together.



Blue Angels &quot;Echelon Parade&quot; © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## SQi-x (Sep 3, 2015)

Air Show competition in "shooting down" flying little balloons.






https://flic.kr/p/oP7DPe





https://flic.kr/p/p6yVAS


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2015)

SQi-x said:


> Air Show competition in "shooting down" flying little balloons.



Excellent timing. 

...And welcome to CR.


----------



## Viper28 (Sep 3, 2015)

Back to my usual haunt, the Welsh Low Fly area

RAF Tornado GR4, Fang-2 (Fang-1 had a technical issue and RTB'ed)
#1





#2





#3 Lone USAF F15E but two excellent passes





#4





#5





#6





#7 





#8





#9





#10 Marham-63





#11





#12


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> Back to my usual haunt, the Welsh Low Fly area



Great shots, Sir! 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Kieth. 
Stunning shot, perfect framing, perfect flying, just perfect. 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> "Stacked" When all those variables come together.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi SQi-x. 
Nice shots, fantastic timing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



SQi-x said:


> Air Show competition in "shooting down" flying little balloons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Roo. 
Nice shots, biigg init. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> RAAF C-17


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Simon. 
Another fantastic series from you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Viper28 said:


> Back to my usual haunt, the Welsh Low Fly area
> 
> RAF Tornado GR4, Fang-2 (Fang-1 had a technical issue and RTB'ed)


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
The last few of mine from the Bournemouth Air Festival. Not a patch on some of the recent posts, but hopefully some angles you haven't seen, I enjoyed taking them and sharing them, hopefully some of you have enjoyed looking at them. 



IMG_6919_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6663_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6692_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6672_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6900_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr




IMG_6783_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6789_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6819_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6821 Vulcan Sponsors List_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_6845_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Graham,

Great shots. I especially like the first picture. Well done.

Cheers.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Click. 
Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Great shots. I especially like the first picture. Well done.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## zim (Sep 3, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> "Stacked" When all those variables come together.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Angels &quot;Echelon Parade&quot; © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Hey Keith, now I'm going to have to rename my post a while back 'Not so stacked' :'( ;D

Guys your all out doing each other, incredible photography really makes want to get out and shoot.

Speaking of which (apologies if this is the wrong thread but I'm assuming those that might know would frequent here) I'm going to the Scottish Air Show for the first time and I was wondering if anyone would know what the flight lines into the display box are? Are they parallel to the shore or do they come in from the sea and turn into the box?

Regards


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Zim. 
No experience of the Scottish Airshow, but my recollection (and I'll confess I wasn't really studying) of the approach to Bournemouth is, it varies, probably to suit displays, I think most came in along the coast, but some approached from the sea and turned. So it may not be as cut and dried as you are hoping. 
Hope this helps. 

Cheers, Graham. 



zim said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > "Stacked" When all those variables come together.
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Sep 4, 2015)

Valvebounce,
Most excellent flight!
Some of the very memorable aircrafts ever!
Thanks for the posts.
-r



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> The last few of mine from the Bournemouth Air Festival. Not a patch on some of the recent posts, but hopefully some angles you haven't seen, I enjoyed taking them and sharing them, hopefully some of you have enjoyed looking at them.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 4, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Stunning shot, perfect framing, perfect flying, just perfect.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham


----------



## candyman (Sep 4, 2015)

Awesome shots in this thread. I enjoy watching those impressive photos.
Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## Viper28 (Sep 4, 2015)

Graham, that first Typhoon shoot is excellent I'd be proud to have that esp.mas it's the camo special 8)


----------



## lw (Sep 4, 2015)

RAF Chinook display at Red Bull Air Race



rbar-2 by lozwilkes, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Simon. 
It is quite a heavy crop, smaller than I usually like, but that was where the pilot chose do it and I had not seen so much vapour during that manoeuvre on the previous day's. 
It was rather good, they gave us the anniversary livery Friday and Saturday and the Camo Special on the Sunday, do you think someone plans this! 




Viper28 said:


> Graham, that first Typhoon shoot is excellent I'd be proud to have that esp.mas it's the camo special 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi lw. 
Very nice shot, and at f2.8, now I'm sure I have a problem with my 7D, as I use that lens and I'd be lucky to have any of that in focus at 2.8 let alone all of it!

Cheers, Graham. 



lw said:


> RAF Chinook display at Red Bull Air Race
> 
> 
> 
> rbar-2 by lozwilkes, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Sep 4, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Nice shots, biigg init. ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham! It is very big but also agile!

Great shots you've put up too. That Typhoon shot is great and so are the Vulcan shots

Keith's shots are spot on with timing and angles as always and Simon's are always a pleasure to look at  SQI-x timing is perfect and I like the angle of lw's chinook shot  Phew...apologies if I've missed anyone


----------



## Roo (Sep 4, 2015)

zim said:


> Hey Keith, now I'm going to have to rename my post a while back 'Not so stacked' :'( ;D
> 
> Guys your all out doing each other, incredible photography really makes want to get out and shoot.
> 
> ...



I can't really answer your question but I've just noticed a guy I follow on Flickr has just posted photos from RAF Lossiemouth. He may be able to give you an answer there - https://www.flickr.com/photos/isomax


----------



## Roo (Sep 4, 2015)

The RAAF AP-3C Orion. One engine off and prop feathered for longer on station time.


----------



## zim (Sep 4, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Zim.
> No experience of the Scottish Airshow, but my recollection (and I'll confess I wasn't really studying) of the approach to Bournemouth is, it varies, probably to suit displays, I think most came in along the coast, but some approached from the sea and turned. So it may not be as cut and dried as you are hoping.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham I suspect your correct I'll go to the green.
Looks like weather is going to be kind, looking forward to it!

Regards


----------



## Viper28 (Sep 4, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Simon.
> It is quite a heavy crop, smaller than I usually like, but that was where the pilot chose do it and I had not seen so much vapour during that manoeuvre on the previous day's.
> It was rather good, they gave us the anniversary livery Friday and Saturday and the Camo Special on the Sunday, do you think someone plans this!
> 
> ...


The RAF plan ahead.... Never! In most cases it's simply serviceability of the jets. 29(r) actually currently have 4 special painted jets they can draw on plus the dozen or so line jets. The camo jet is usually reserved for the synchro display with the Spitfire


----------



## GuyF (Sep 4, 2015)

zim said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Zim.
> ...



Zim,

Ask about flight lines here (someone should know): http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=62858&start=225

See you on the beach tomorrow!


----------



## Erik X (Sep 4, 2015)

The legend..


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 4, 2015)

I know this has been discussed before but just for grins, what shutter/aperture/ISO settings are you aviation gurus using for the prop planes (for a bit of prop blur) and then other things like jets (optimum sharpness, DOF, etc.)? Does anyone use any CPL or other modifiers to help with contrast, DR, etc? Just looking for some simple answers.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2015)

Erik X said:


> The legend..



Yes indeed. 

Beautiful pictures, Erik.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Erik. 
Two very nice shots there, the wheels down canopy open is a good look. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> The legend..


----------



## Viper28 (Sep 4, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I know this has been discussed before but just for grins, what shutter/aperture/ISO settings are you aviation gurus using for the prop planes (for a bit of prop blur) and then other things like jets (optimum sharpness, DOF, etc.)? Does anyone use any CPL or other modifiers to help with contrast, DR, etc? Just looking for some simple answers.



My general Rules of Thumb are:

I usually shoot TV with Auto ISO, Evaluative metering with +1/3rd EV. I always shoot with multiple AF points active, usually the centre zone, don't usually think about DOF if it's in the air as I'm never usually close enough that a focus on the cockpit want cover everything in frame.

First the easy one: jets. I shot them from 1/800th upwards, the faster modern solo jets usually at 1/1250th up, not so much for there speed (panning covers a lot if that) but there rapid changes of angle.

Props are a lot harder to judge,mbasically the larger the prop the slower the shutter speed needed. So Spitfire class planes 1/320th to 1/400th will give acceptable prop blur. DC3's and C130 sized your down to 1/200th, helicopters 1/125th or less. For full disks, on say a C130 I'd be as low as 1/60th.

I don't generally use a CLP, I'd rather keep the extra stop and correct in post.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks Click and Graham!
A well-polished North American AT-16 does not compete with a Spitfire but it looks nice too 
Skavsta Airport, Sweden 2015-08-30


----------



## bluemoon (Sep 4, 2015)

anybody going to the Cleveland show this weekend?
It's been quite a while since we had the T-birds here. I think last 10 years or so it's been the BA and one year even had both!

pierre


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 4, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I know this has been discussed before but just for grins, what shutter/aperture/ISO settings are you aviation gurus using for the prop planes (for a bit of prop blur) and then other things like jets (optimum sharpness, DOF, etc.)? Does anyone use any CPL or other modifiers to help with contrast, DR, etc? Just looking for some simple answers.
> ...



Sweet! Thanks *Viper28*! Just what I was asking for! Now at a future time I'll know exactly what it is I can't remember when I want/need to know it!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Rusty. 
Here is one of mine, settings included, with a bit of prop blur, just enough that it doesn't look like it is broken down looking for a layby, fast enough shutter that I got a keeper. Possibly more luck than judgement. ;D

7D with EF 70-200 f2.8L IS II WITH 2x III @ 400mm, f10, 1/500s, ISO 400, AI Servo, Spot Metering, Aperture Priority, Subject Distance 655.35 m. 


IMG_6439_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham. 





RustyTheGeek said:


> I know this has been discussed before but just for grins, what shutter/aperture/ISO settings are you aviation gurus using for the prop planes (for a bit of prop blur) and then other things like jets (optimum sharpness, DOF, etc.)? Does anyone use any CPL or other modifiers to help with contrast, DR, etc? Just looking for some simple answers.


----------



## Roo (Sep 4, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I know this has been discussed before but just for grins, what shutter/aperture/ISO settings are you aviation gurus using for the prop planes (for a bit of prop blur) and then other things like jets (optimum sharpness, DOF, etc.)? Does anyone use any CPL or other modifiers to help with contrast, DR, etc? Just looking for some simple answers.
> ...



+1 for that shooting info


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Erik. 
Nice shots, maybe not as glamorous as a Spit, but it served a useful purpose. It is not a plane I've seen displayed at an airshow, but I've not been to many. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Thanks Click and Graham!
> A well-polished North American AT-16 does not compete with a Spitfire but it looks nice too
> Skavsta Airport, Sweden 2015-08-30


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> My general Rules of Thumb are:
> 
> I usually shoot TV with Auto ISO, Evaluative metering with +1/3rd EV. I always shoot with multiple AF points active, usually the centre zone, don't usually think about DOF if it's in the air as I'm never usually close enough that a focus on the cockpit want cover everything in frame.
> 
> ...




Thank you for this valuable information.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2015)

Click said:


> Viper28 said:
> 
> 
> > My general Rules of Thumb are:
> ...



+1


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 4, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Rusty.
> Here is one of mine, settings included, with a bit of prop blur, just enough that it doesn't look like it is broken down looking for a layby, fast enough shutter that I got a keeper. Possibly more luck than judgement. ;D
> 
> 7D with EF 70-200 f2.8L IS II WITH 2x III @ 400mm, f10, 1/500s, ISO 400, AI Servo, Spot Metering, Aperture Priority, Subject Distance 655.35 m.
> ...



Thanks Graham! Although, I really think that the plane is probably only _651 meters_ away. ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Rusty. 
I'll have to take your word on that, I'm a feet and inches man myself. : ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



RustyTheGeek said:


> Thanks Graham! Although, I really think that the plane is probably only _651 meters_ away. ;D


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 5, 2015)

My plan is to shoot the first pass of a prop plane at a 400th, then step down through the speeds after getting good crisp shots. The expense of traveling and time spent at the show would be wasted without at least one good clean shot. 
I have cut out most of the shows where I have shot into the sun and crappy sky. There are exceptions to the rule, but only when the lineup is something I haven't seen before. Good example is the Chino Planes of Fame. 
Jets are shot at 1000th-1600th depending on the light and lens. When using the 100-400, I go into Auto ISO mode to avoid running out of f stops- something I have done way too many times.
The real fun starts when the sky has a mix of props and jets. This is one of those "how fast can you change between settings" situations. I have plenty of blurry jets and frozen props to deal with over the years. 
I have considered setting C2 for props & C3 for jets.

Then there are other subjects to deal with...



Nevada County AirFest 2015 Laura 0508 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Erik X (Sep 5, 2015)

De Havilland DH-100 Vampire, known as J28 in the Swedish airforce 1946-1952
And a Mitsubishi MU-2 currently in us for target towing..
Skavsta airport, Sweden 2015-08-30


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Erik. 
Beautiful shots of the vampire, this must be a very rare aircraft today, the other one is nice too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> De Havilland DH-100 Vampire, known as J28 in the Swedish airforce 1946-1952
> And a Mitsubishi MU-2 currently in us for target towing..
> Skavsta airport, Sweden 2015-08-30


----------



## Roo (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice shots Erik. The Vampire still looks good in the air.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2015)

Very nice shots, Erik. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 5, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> My plan is to shoot the first pass of a prop plane at a 400th, then step down through the speeds after getting good crisp shots. The expense of traveling and time spent at the show would be wasted without at least one good clean shot.
> I have cut out most of the shows where I have shot into the sun and crappy sky. There are exceptions to the rule, but only when the lineup is something I haven't seen before. Good example is the Chino Planes of Fame.
> Jets are shot at 1000th-1600th depending on the light and lens. When using the 100-400, I go into Auto ISO mode to avoid running out of f stops- something I have done way too many times.
> The real fun starts when the sky has a mix of props and jets. This is one of those "how fast can you change between settings" situations. I have plenty of blurry jets and frozen props to deal with over the years.
> I have considered setting C2 for props & C3 for jets.



Thanks for the extra points about your technique *Keith*! And I love the extra incentive you included at the end! Very interesting looking girl that hopefully was fun to hang out with! This thread has a undertone of "this forum isn't strong enough with image centric topics" so maybe you should start a thread about attractive photographers we all have run into at various shoots. It's always great to see an attractive female using a camera!


----------



## Erik X (Sep 5, 2015)

Maybe I shouldn't ignore SAAB aircrafts, actually I'm a bit biased ;-) Jets will follow soon.. 
Here are some SAAB 91 'Safir' in formation (Skavsta 2015-08-30). It was used as trainer 'SK50' in the Airforce from 1952 to 1993 
Saab B17 (Såtenäs airshow 2015-07-04), was in service 1942-1968. This plane is maintained and flown by a team of enthusiast while Saab Linköping provides facilities and parts..


----------



## Erik X (Sep 5, 2015)

Douglas C-47 A-60-DL USAAF 43-30732. First stationed in Algeria but then used in the invasion of Normandie. 
Sold as surplus after the war to Scandianvia Airlines System. Flew in Norway 1948-57, in Sweden 1957-60 for Linjeflyg. Sold to Swedish air force 1960. Bought by Flygande Veteraner Stockholm 1982, SAS painting restored. Nickname 'Daisy'. I wish I had that finish on my car ;D (click on picture twice for full res)


----------



## Viper28 (Sep 5, 2015)

Great shots of the Vampire Eric 



Erik X said:


> Maybe I shouldn't ignore SAAB aircrafts, actually I'm a bit biased ;-)



No really should not ignore Saab military aircraft. They have always been different and unique, the JAS37 Viggen is still in my top-10 of great jets. Been lucky enough the catch the historic flight a couple of times, would love to get the Viggen or Draken low level 

J29 Tunnan






JAS35 Draken










JAS37 Viggen


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2015)

Great shots, Simon. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 5, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > My plan is to shoot the first pass of a prop plane at a 400th, then step down through the speeds after getting good crisp shots. The expense of traveling and time spent at the show would be wasted without at least one good clean shot.
> ...



Ha! 
I occasionally shoot some of the women but I ask first. Actually, there are a lot of women shooting lately.
Some are into photography pretty heavily.



CCA Photo Tour 6610 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Photographer Reno 2011 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 5, 2015)

What is so cool about this thread is seeing all the European aircraft. 
Just wish I could afford spending a summer there shooting. My last trip was the Paris Air Show in 1987!


----------



## Viper28 (Sep 5, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> What is so cool about this thread is seeing all the European aircraft.
> Just wish I could afford spending a summer there shooting. My last trip was the Paris Air Show in 1987!



Do it while we still have some variety over here Keith (before everything goes F35) July next year would be a great choice. You will get, RIAT (largest military show in the world), Farnbrough international and Flying Legends at Duxford (warbirds fest) all within 3 weeks. Fill the rest of the time between shows in the LFA of Wales or the Lake District which have stunning scenery


----------



## Erik X (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks Simon! Oh nice shots of 'Tunnan' J-29, the odd 2-seater SK-35 Draken and 37 Viggen 
Unfortunately, 32 Lansen was missing in 'SAAB Historic Flight' this summer, I don't know why.. 
I spent the last four years at Saab in Linköping so I'm a bit fed up with 39 Gripen doing cuban eights above my head every day, or at least when prospective customers were visiting the site.. : All photography forbidden of course :-\
Here are some not perfectly sharp pictures.. that was my first airshow with 5D3/100-400II, I'm learning..


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Simon and Erik. 
Lovely shots from both of you, the SAAB aircraft are distinctly unique. Nice shot of the Dakota too. 
Kieth. 
Interesting shots as ever. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2015)

Erik X said:


> Douglas C-47 A-60-DL USAAF 43-30732. First stationed in Algeria but then used in the invasion of Normandie.
> Sold as surplus after the war to Scandianvia Airlines System. Flew in Norway 1948-57, in Sweden 1957-60 for Linjeflyg. Sold to Swedish air force 1960. Bought by Flygande Veteraner Stockholm 1982, SAS painting restored. Nickname 'Daisy'. I wish I had that finish on my car ;D (click on picture twice for full res)



I love that aircraft. A classic 8) Very nice picture of a beautiful plane. Well done, Erik.


----------



## Roo (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for the SAAB shots guys! They have made some great planes over the years but the only time we get to see any here is the rare occasion when the Thais bring their Gripens for joint exercises. Unfortunately, even then it's in Darwin (minimum 4.5 hour flight from here). 

A couple of our Eurocopter ARH Tigers in action along with the NHI MRH90 Taipan.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice pictures, Roo. I like the paint scheme on those helicopters.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 6, 2015)

More SAAB 39 Gripen from the official airshow at Såtenäs 2015-07-04 .. I know nothing.. ;D
Air refueling from a C-130 was also demonstrated. The Gripens did not go closer than this, I assume that you prefer to fly straight at reasonable altitude and not in circles above an airshow public..


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 6, 2015)

Erik X said:


> Here are some not perfectly sharp pictures.. that was my first airshow with 5D3/100-400II, I'm learning..



Nice shots. I especially like the last one.
Multiple aircraft formations are tricky for getting all tack sharp. As the aircraft pass, your autofocus is tracking one or multiple aircraft. Because each is a different distance from you, their relative speed is different- even if they are locked into a formation. Depth of field is always a factor, but in this case the shutter speed needs to deal with the aircraft moving at slightly different speeds. The closer they do the flyby, the more noticeable the effect.
This drives me crazy when I shoot heritage flights of prop and jet combinations. Having to increase shutter speeds means prop blur is being sacrificed. I shoot with the 5D III and 100-400 also. Having shot with the crop frame bodies, there is a slight difference in DOF, but the same factors exist. If using a center focus point, try to pick the middle of the formation for the average speed, then use the appropriate f stop.
In this example, I was shooting at 1/400th f11 and still got motion blur from the closest Sea Fury. I was tracking the outer one that was going slightly faster in the arcing turn. 



Show &amp; Shine Eagles Nest 31 May 2014 © Keith Breazeal-17 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 6, 2015)

Some fantastic images posted here this past week! Those SAAB's are certainly unique looking. Always love to see a Vampire. 'Tickling Mach' and the shot of the Raptor 5 pages or so back are just brilliant! I need to up my game I think


----------



## Erik X (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks Keith. Yes multiple aircrafts indeed cause confusion about which one to set focus on :-\
The main problem that day was thermal turbulence, haze and sunlight straight in the eyes.. I tried to cope with turbulence by using short shutter time but maybe it just got worse, the air was simply boiling.. No such problems at the next airshow, crystal clear air  What I have learnt so far is that nice prop blur is in direct conflict with sharp pictures, haven't found the perfect compromize yet.


----------



## Roo (Sep 6, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Erik X said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some not perfectly sharp pictures.. that was my first airshow with 5D3/100-400II, I'm learning..
> ...



Lovely shot of the Sea Furies Keith and thanks for that explanation. I always liked the dynamic in this shot but it bugged me about the nearest one not being tack sharp.

Nice Spitfire series Erik


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Erik. 
I would like to submit as evidence to the contrary, your last set of images. ;D
I like the amount of prop blur that you are using in your images and I think your images are sharp, not just "sharp enough" but SHARP. And yes I opened them and looked at them outside of the forums compression. 
I think that we are all our worst critics and more often than not we should cut ourselves a bit of slack. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> What I have learnt so far is that nice prop blur is in direct conflict with sharp pictures, haven't found the perfect compromize yet.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 7, 2015)

Nailed it! 



P-38 whirly-gig Reno 2011 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 7, 2015)

Grumman F3F-2



Grumman F3F-2 Chino POF 2011 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Sep 7, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Nailed it!
> 
> 
> 
> P-38 whirly-gig Reno 2011 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Perfect summation of this image and your shots in general Keith!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Kieth. 
That is so funny, but then again it is not unusual for you to nail it! :

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Nailed it!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Kieth. 
Beautiful shot, I recon you have had this one and the last one held in reserve just waiting for the opportunity to use them in the ideal context! ;D :

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Grumman F3F-2


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Grumman F3F-2




Excellent shot, Keith. 8) Well done, Sir.


----------



## Viper28 (Sep 7, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Nailed it!



PSML but that's cheating Keith... and ... those are not full disks. How about this:
RAF C130J @ 250'- 7D, 300/2.8L + 1.4TC II, f/7.1, 1/80th @iso100


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2015)

WOW. That's a great shot, Simon. 8)


----------



## Viper28 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks, had a lot of practice on Herc's :


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow, the Herc is a amazing. True porn, that one! LOL!


----------



## Roo (Sep 8, 2015)

Awesome shot of the C-130 Simon!


----------



## Erik X (Sep 8, 2015)

Prop disc, what's that? ???

A Finnish F-18 produces noise, clouds and other effects..


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2015)

Great pictures, Erik. I especialy like the first one. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Erik. 
Great shots, loving the first one, the condensation from the leading edge is great, only thing is, you seem to have seriously underexposed the sound! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Prop disc, what's that? ???
> 
> A Finnish F-18 produces noise, clouds and other effects..


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Simon. 
Love the Hercules, serious panning skills. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 8, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> you seem to have seriously underexposed the sound! ;D


Yes I know, I'm working on that..  Thanks Graham

Thanks Click!


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 8, 2015)

That shot of the Hercules is really impressive!

Final few shots I'll share here for now from the Clacton airshow  Comments and criticism welcome as always. Cloud meant I lost a lot of shots, not happy with the performance of 70-200 and 2x under those conditions really, only kept shots of the Vulcan and Chinook from that day, everything else turned up the next day in bright blue skies!

1.



Chinook by Matt, on Flickr

2.



Avro Vulcan XH558 by Matt, on Flickr

3.



Avro Vulcan XH558 by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice shots Erik! I haven't seen that many flares since the 70s ;D

Enjoying seeing your shots of the Vulcan Matthew.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2015)

I love the inverted Vulcan. Nicely done, Matthew


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 8, 2015)

Julie Clark's T-34 Mentor



Julie Clark low pass at Madera © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2015)

Awesome. 8) Excellent panning, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 8, 2015)

Strike Eagle- partly cloudy



F-15E Strike Eagle vapor Fleet Week 2011 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 8, 2015)

cloaking- ON



F-18F vapor Fleet Week 2011 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 8, 2015)

Osprey proving that gravity can be beaten into submission



V-22 Osprey Fleet Week 2011 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 8, 2015)

Dropping in



F-15E Strike Eagle © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 8, 2015)

Fast knife edge



F-15 Eagle full afterburner © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2015)

Stunning pictures. Great shots, Keith. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 8, 2015)

Click said:


> Stunning pictures. Great shots, Keith. 8)



Thanks Click- just trying to up our page count :


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2015)

Keep posting, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 9, 2015)

Hawker Sea Fury "Argonaut" 



Nevada County AirFest Argonaut high speed pass 1708 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 9, 2015)

Attitude adjustment



Bob Hoover Tribute / Sabre Liner demo inverted CCA 2014 Sat 5708 © Keith Breazeal_filtered by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 9, 2015)

Greasing it in



F22 landing at CCA 2014 Thur 8972 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 9, 2015)

Yup, he sees me standing on the numbers... 



Show &amp; Shine Eagles Nest 31 May 2014 © Keith Breazeal-26 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 9, 2015)

Kinda speaks for itself



B-17 sentimental Journey Chino 2014 sat 0395 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2015)

Great shots, Keith. Thanks for posting. 8) It's always a real pleasure to look at your pictures.


----------



## Roo (Sep 9, 2015)

Awesome as always Keith.

A couple of f-18 flare shots


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2015)

Roo said:


> A couple of f-18 flare shots



I really like your pictures, Roo. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Kieth. 
Amazing photos, and the headings are pretty good too, particularly liked partly cloudy! ;D

Hi Roo.
Nice shots too. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 9, 2015)

Roo said:


> Nice shots Erik! I haven't seen that many flares since the 70s ;D
> 
> Enjoying seeing your shots of the Vulcan Matthew.



Thanks Roo  I was amazed when she rolled to that angle!!


----------



## meywd (Sep 10, 2015)

Simply amazing Kieth, wish I could attend one of these.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Matthew. 
Cracking shot sir, the light striking the leading edge really highlights the contours, not something I've seen in this detail before. (If someone has posted a picture showing this before, it is my powers of observation at fault, not your image!) ;D I'm also not a fan of the 70-200 + 2xIII, cloud really hurts it but I don't find it to be the combination I hoped it might have been even in bright light and clear skies, but that probably says more about my ability and expectations than the gear! I keep looking at biiiigg whites on craigslist and wishing I had a couple of grand to go pick up a 400 f2.8 (yes I know for that price it is probably a scam :'()

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> That shot of the Hercules is really impressive!
> 
> Final few shots I'll share here for now from the Clacton airshow  Comments and criticism welcome as always. Cloud meant I lost a lot of shots, not happy with the performance of 70-200 and 2x under those conditions really, only kept shots of the Vulcan and Chinook from that day, everything else turned up the next day in bright blue skies!
> 
> ...


----------



## Roo (Sep 10, 2015)

Not the greatest shots but something a little different...

Inside a KC-135. Built in 1959 this one from the Hawaiian Air National Guard still has a sextant ...although the pilots admit to not knowing how to use it ;D If you're claustrophobic and/or have a fear of heights, the refuellers job is not for you!!


----------



## Roo (Sep 10, 2015)

The B-52 is showing its age but the bomb bay is still an intimidating place


----------



## LesC (Sep 10, 2015)

A random selection ...


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 10, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Matthew.
> Cracking shot sir, the light striking the leading edge really highlights the contours, not something I've seen in this detail before. (If someone has posted a picture showing this before, it is my powers of observation at fault, not your image!) ;D I'm also not a fan of the 70-200 + 2xIII, cloud really hurts it but I don't find it to be the combination I hoped it might have been even in bright light and clear skies, but that probably says more about my ability and expectations than the gear! I keep looking at biiiigg whites on craigslist and wishing I had a couple of grand to go pick up a 400 f2.8 (yes I know for that price it is probably a scam :'()
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks, but I think LesC just posted a far better picture showing that detail than mine does!
I have caught some good shots in clear skies with it, but recently have moved away from using the 2x and cropping if I can get away with it, it seems to give better results for me even if it means more processing.
I did wonder whether to get a 100-400, but wouldn't like to carry both lenses, and buying that (or even a big white) just for airshows doesn't make sense for me. Maybe a 7DII or 5DIII would help me, if not my wallet ;D

I've got one more airshow I intend to go to (weather permitting) this year, going to try to test it properly with and without the 2x I think. EDIT: or not, tickets have sold out. No debating whether it will be worthwhile standing outside the airfield in the hope some planes fly that way.


----------



## Roo (Sep 10, 2015)

Some cracking shots there LesC. I especially like the Rapide image


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2015)

LesC said:


> A random selection ...



Great series. I especially like the second picture. Well done.


----------



## LesC (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for the kind comments folks  

I have to admit the Rapide was cut out of a boring grey sky & added to the much nicer sunset but both photos were mine so I feel acceptable.

As to the 70-200 + extender debate, I find the 70-200 F4L IS + 1.4 extender works well on a cropped sensor - enough reach, AF still works & no noticeable drop in IQ ...


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 11, 2015)

LesC said:


> Thanks for the kind comments folks
> 
> I have to admit the Rapide was cut out of a boring grey sky & added to the much nicer sunset but both photos were mine so I feel acceptable.
> 
> As to the 70-200 + extender debate, I find the 70-200 F4L IS + 1.4 extender works well on a cropped sensor - enough reach, AF still works & no noticeable drop in IQ ...



Interesting. Gives me a travel telephoto option too. Not sure I can justify having more than one 70-200 and I'm just too attached to my f2.8 to give it up. Some people have children they're in love me, I have my telephoto zoom lens ;D


----------



## Roo (Sep 11, 2015)

LesC said:


> I have to admit the Rapide was cut out of a boring grey sky & added to the much nicer sunset but both photos were mine so I feel acceptable.



You killed the magic...you may as well have told me Santa Claus doesn't exist :'( ...but seriously it's a nice image


----------



## zim (Sep 14, 2015)

Roo said:


> LesC said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit the Rapide was cut out of a boring grey sky & added to the much nicer sunset but both photos were mine so I feel acceptable.
> ...



Really interesting, I also did a similar thing many pages back stating that the background sky was taken on the same day but not at the same time. I think it's important to state that otherwise for me it puts into question all other submissions. I asked the question at the time, for those of you really really into aircraft photography, is doing this an absolute no no or as Lesc I think suggests is tolerable? Is this basically the same debate as occurs within wildlife photography or am I making a fuss over nothing? :-\

Never got to Scottish Air show Ayr, family problems, gutted


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 15, 2015)

Today we had a flypast of hurricanes and spitfires...

I missed it 

but thankfully you can get a glimpse of the spectacle from a local paper.

http://onthewight.com/2015/09/15/battle-of-britain-flypast-spitfires-hurricanes-isle-of-wight/

and

https://www.facebook.com/BBCSouthToday/photos/ms.c.eJw10FsSRDEEBNAdTXkE3fvf2Fwin6cQLZQiLCUYIOvHtouNI9YfjWb5nOg6wOsjPo6zTrYLuA5NS4sj67TZl777sqY~;auul6H6TXId~_~_xW~_~_wrVdX3zsLG8~;Agfl67JsW1~_nuh9rrZG9fspPqacznuweSjJ8f4HD9n9wvv~_F77vr8x7P1Nm3nXnOf9RBvwB6FtMTw~-~-.bps.a.907982599292331.1073742844.153132638110668/907982605958997/?type=1

apparently there were 40 of them!.. fantastic to see so many together.


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 15, 2015)

zim said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > LesC said:
> ...



I think it is important to state something that major has been changed. Personally I think that is a step too far, whilst I will adjust crop, exposure, saturation, sharpness and noise levels, the most I will change of what I would call the content captured is using the spot removal to get rid of a spot of dust or something similar, rather than a particularly major part of the scene. I do try to get it right in camera and keep the editing to a minimum, but I'm just not good enough to manage that, hopefully I will get there one day.



rfdesigner said:


> Today we had a flypast of hurricanes and spitfires...
> 
> I missed it
> 
> ...



3 of them flew over my workplace so I ran out to watch them fly past, no camera sadly. Good to see, but not the same as 40!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I was at Goodwood for this event on Tuesday, it was not quite as the hype suggests, I don't think it actually got to 30, definitely not 40. They took off in single file, grouped up in fours, and I think the most we had in formation at any one time was 8 (2 x 4). 
This is not to say it wasn't a fantastic thing to witness, and the "I was there" value is great. 
There were a couple of scares, both Spits. An aborted takeoff, I think it just about bunny hopped off the runway, sputtered, coughed and popped so the pilot cut power and made a safe abort with tons of runway to spare. We think it had overheated as it was held for a long time at the start of the runway, he went back to the apron and returned a few minutes later making a successful takeoff. The early Spits were airbourne within about 1/4 to 1/3 of the runway, the slightly heavier later marks just a bit later. 
The other was a pass with one only undercarriage down, I think it was a "tower please confirm undercarriage status" he cycled (raised and lowered) the gear and both came down, followed by an incident free landing. 
In the main I think the disappointment comes from media and management overplaying what we were going to get, not the actual sight of so many planes at once. 
After departure from Goodwood the planes split in to flights (3 or 4) and went to do their respective fly past routes, with the exception of 8 doing a circuit round the Isle of Wight. 
There was a program that aired on channel 4, no doubt it will be repeated, it is also probably available to download. 
I think it was called "Battle of Britain, the return of the Spitfire" or something similar. 
Edit. 
http://www.channel4.com/info/press/news/prince-harry-to-attend-unique-battle-of-britain-aerial-tribute
End edit

Pictures from the event (and the Goodwood Revival air shows) to come as soon as I can get them done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rfdesigner said:


> Today we had a flypast of hurricanes and spitfires...
> 
> I missed it
> 
> ...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 16, 2015)

Fighting with retired military aircraft.
A couple shots from the Butte Fire in my area.



Butte Fire heavy lift Butte Mt 3424 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Butte Fire S-2T attack 80 Hollister 3057 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2015)

I really like the second picture. Well done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 16, 2015)

Click said:


> I really like the second picture. Well done, Keith.



Thanks Click  
Shooting with the 5DS has other advantages in when it comes to shooting aviation stuff- no need for longer lenses. :
Interestingly, the 5DS at ISO 400 looks like film grain. Beyond that, it looks OK and noise reduction can be used a tad more and still retain a reasonable sharpness.


----------



## DJP (Sep 17, 2015)

Last year I went to RNAS Culdrose air show in West Cornwall, first time taking photos at an air show but I think I came away with some good shots.

All taken with 7D w/ Sigma 120-400


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 17, 2015)

DJP said:


> Last year I went to RNAS Culdrose air show in West Cornwall, first time taking photos at an air show but I think I came away with some good shots.
> 
> All taken with 7D w/ Sigma 120-400


Well done! I like the Pitts S-2 "knife edge" shot. Good job on the pan and low shutter speed.


----------



## DJP (Sep 17, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> DJP said:
> 
> 
> > Last year I went to RNAS Culdrose air show in West Cornwall, first time taking photos at an air show but I think I came away with some good shots.
> ...



Thank you Keith. It was a shame the Harriers weren't able to take off. I'll have to travel to a different air show next year with mote variety.


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2015)

Very nice pictures, DJP. I especially like the Pitts flying on the edge. Well done.


----------



## DJP (Sep 17, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, DJP. I especially like the Pitts flying on the edge. Well done.



Thank you Click. I'm going to have to look through my photos from the air show again, see if I have anything else worth sharing


----------



## davechng (Sep 17, 2015)

here is my 1st post here ! I do military aviation photography and specialized on Military aircraft

Here are some of my red flag 15-3 and shots in Switzerland!
DaveC
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2015)

Great shots, Dave. Especially the F-16....Stunning.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Dave. 
Nice shots, is the silhouette you use an F4 Phantom? One of my favourite jets. 

Cheers, Graham. 



davechng said:


> here is my 1st post here ! I do military aviation photography and specialized on Military aircraft
> 
> Here are some of my red flag 15-3 and shots in Switzerland!
> DaveC
> www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Roo (Sep 18, 2015)

Ditto the sentiments of others Dave! Impressive shots 

Definitely an F4 silhouette Graham  One of my all time favourites too!


----------



## Roo (Sep 19, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



It's not something I would do but I don't have a problem with changing the background of an image, after all a painter is not criticised for painting an imaginary scene. Having said that, it does depend on the purpose the image is used for. It would look nice framed on a wall but couldn't be used for photo journalistic purposes. In competitions it would depend on the entry rules as to whether composites were allowed or not.

Anyway... here are some more images  Caribou, Catalina, Hudson and Gooney Bird


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2015)

Roo said:


> Anyway... here are some more images  Caribou, Catalina, Hudson and Gooney Bird




Very nice pictures, Roo. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## davechng (Sep 19, 2015)

thanks for the kind words guys!

DAveC


----------



## Roo (Sep 22, 2015)

A330 MRTT (better known as KC30A here) with some hangers on waiting for the feeding tubes and the 737 based E-7A Wedgetail.


----------



## LukasS (Sep 22, 2015)

Few shots (at the moment, but it will grow on Flickr) from 19-20/09 Nato Days, Ostrava, Czech Republic. Second one was heavily cropped but the rest little to none.




Mirage 2000N RAMEX DELTA | Nato Days Ostrava 2015 




Saab J35 Draken | Nato Days Ostrava 2015




MiG-29AS | Nato Days Ostrava 2015




MiG-29AS | Nato Days Ostrava 2015




Saab 105 | Nato Days Ostrava 2015

Tested new configuration and I think it payed off - will stick with it and work more on my handling techniques.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2015)

Great series, Lukas. 8)


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 23, 2015)

I went to the Duxford airshow last weekend, sadly I couldn't get tickets to go into the airfield so watched from one end, I really wish I had a longer lens which didn't suffer like my 70-200 does when the TC is attached. Shooting into the light meant a low keeper rate, until the Red Arrows showed up and it all just fell into place! 

Despite that however, the highlight of the day was a formation of 16 Spitfires and 2 Seafires doing a series of flypasts before splitting up into fast individual flypasts (they went into climbing turns directly over my head) while 2-3 went into land after each pass.

This is the first shot I've processed. Lots more to go through.



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2015)

Very nice picture, Matthew.


----------



## LukasS (Sep 24, 2015)

MiG-29AS | Nato Days Ostrava 2015 




IKEA Team | Nato Days Ostrava 2015 




F-16 Demo Team &quot;Zeus&quot; | Nato Days Ostrava 2015


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2015)

I really like your pictures, LukasS. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Sep 24, 2015)

really nice shots Matthew and Lukas!


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 1, 2015)

For those of you who shoot with a 70-200 f2.8 IS II (with or without 2x III), do you hand hold or use a tripod/monopod?

I tried to use a monopod at my last airshow for the year, and for certain shots of the properly aircraft, it seemed to work. But I'm wondering if a tripod and gimbal head would be better? I can't see myself using it for fast jets, so it's use is already cut down to roughly half the show content. But my dad is willing to go halves on a secondhand Benro GH2 in nearly mint condition. Wondering if it makes a real difference or not. 

My share would be about £75 so this could be a bargain, but I'm not reading stellar reviews of it. I may be able to negotiate it even cheaper if bought with a 40mm pancake (at least that is my hope anyway).

On the other hand, I'm noticing some better results handholding, without the 2x attached and just cropping more, even on a 7D with its noise problems. But the monopod did seem to work well when the prop aircraft were flying slow to land.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Roo (Oct 2, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> For those of you who shoot with a 70-200 f2.8 IS II (with or without 2x III), do you hand hold or use a tripod/monopod?
> 
> I tried to use a monopod at my last airshow for the year, and for certain shots of the properly aircraft, it seemed to work. But I'm wondering if a tripod and gimbal head would be better? I can't see myself using it for fast jets, so it's use is already cut down to roughly half the show content. But my dad is willing to go halves on a secondhand Benro GH2 in nearly mint condition. Wondering if it makes a real difference or not.
> 
> ...



I always handhold when I'm using the 70-200 or 150-600. I've tried a monopod with a ballhead and, while it was good for slow shutter shots of old and slow C-47s, I found it too awkward with aerobatic prop planes and fast moving jets. I wouldn't mind trying a gimbal head on a tripod though.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Well I promised some from Goodwood, some are from the Revival, some from the Battle of Britain fly off. 



IMG_7737_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_7765_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_7773_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_7778_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_4651_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_8611_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_4587_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_4673_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_4713_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Graham,

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one.

Well done.

Cheers


----------



## Roo (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice shots Graham. Love the juxtaposition of the Warhawk amongst all the Union Jacks and its good to see a Seafire flying as well


----------



## bass3d (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi everybody,
this shot was taken during the 55th anniversary of foundation of the Italian aerobatic team Frecce Tricolori.
This is an Italian Eurofighter Typhoon displaying during the event.
The Typhoon is an air superiority fighter, with exceptional maneuverability, easy to pilot, very fast and agile.
Every pilot wears a customized helmet, with eye-driven targeting and voice controlled commands.
Ciao from Italy
Stefano 

Canon 6d + Tamron 70-300


----------



## Roo (Oct 2, 2015)

bass3d said:


> Hi everybody,
> this shot was taken during the 55th anniversary of foundation of the Italian aerobatic team Frecce Tricolori.
> This is an Italian Eurofighter Typhoon displaying during the event.
> The Typhoon is an air superiority fighter, with exceptional maneuverability, easy to pilot, very fast and agile.
> ...



Nice shot Stefano and welcome


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2015)

I really like your picture. Well done, Stefano.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Click, Roo. 
Thanks for the feedback, I tried for the P40 and others in the flags, I didn't think I had any good shots so I was pleased with this one. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## LukasS (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi guys, some update from Nato Days 2015




Saab JAS 39 Gripen | Nato Days Ostrava 2015 by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




Saab JAS 39 Gripen | Nato Days Ostrava 2015 by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




Saab JAS 39 Gripen | Nato Days Ostrava 2015 by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




ORLIK - 8x PZL-130 TCII | Nato Days Ostrava 2015 by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




ORLIK - 8x PZL-130 TCII | Nato Days Ostrava 2015 by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




Saab 37 Viggen | Nato Days Ostrava 2015 by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




MiG-29AS | Nato Days Ostrava 2015 by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr




IKEA Team | Nato Days Ostrava 2015 by Lukasz Bien, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2015)

LukasS said:


> Hi guys, some update from Nato Days 2015




Awesome. Stunning pictures. I especially like the first one. Well done, Lukasz.


----------



## Roo (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice shots Lukas!

Here are some I took today. The planes are a CA-18 Mark 21 (Australian built version of the P-51D) and a Curtiss P-40N Kittyhawk.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2015)

Very nice shots, Roo. I especially like the 3rd picture. Well done, Sir.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Lukasz. 
Very nice shots, do IKEA sponsor the team, or actually own the planes? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Roo. 
Great shots, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Nice shots Lukas!
> 
> Here are some I took today. The planes are a CA-18 Mark 21 (Australian built version of the P-51D) and a Curtiss P-40N Kittyhawk.


----------



## LukasS (Oct 4, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Lukasz.
> Very nice shots, do IKEA sponsor the team, or actually own the planes?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham, Roo and Click!

Actually IKEA Team is a term used by Polish spotters , I got it after a while - IKEA because the all the jets (correct name for the group is: The Swedish Air Force Historic Flight) are Swedish and IKEA is also Swedish .


----------



## LukasS (Oct 4, 2015)

Click said:


> LukasS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, some update from Nato Days 2015
> ...


Even my 5D Classic with 70-200/2.8 has been used (for "wider" shots) with great results. 

Had perfect spot on the show but there were only our Polish ORLIK's with some smoke trails for effect.


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 4, 2015)

As I mentioned a few pages back, I recently went to the Duxford airshow. I have now finally finished going through all my shots and keeping the best.

1. Spitfire formation. I don't consider this to be a particularly good photograph in terms of how it looks. But I really like it for its content. 16 Spitfires and 2 Seafires in one formation!



Spitfire formation by Matt, on Flickr

2.



Spitfire formation by Matt, on Flickr

3. Sadly this isn't quite tack sharp I think. Please don't zoom in! :-[



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

4.



B17 - Sally B by Matt, on Flickr

5.



Spitfire formation by Matt, on Flickr

6.



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr

7.



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr

8.



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr

9.



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr

Comments and criticism to help future airshow shots are very welcome! There are maybe another 30-40 shots on my flickr for those interested. I didn't think it would be appreciated if I posted them all here ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Matthew. 
I like the second squadron shot, the light glinting off all the wings is great. I have several shots from Goodwood that I don't consider worthy of posting here or Flickr, they are of 12 planes at a time, the most they massed before departure, they are purely for me, to evoke the memory of the event. 
Some really nice shots in the rest of the series. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Lukas. 
Thanks for the explanation. 
My apologies if I got your name wrong with including the z, it gets confusing with different user names, I see you use an S on here and the z on your images. Please let me know which you prefer, I feel I'm being rude to people when I get their names wrong, even though it is accidental. 

Cheers, Graham. 



LukasS said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lukasz.
> ...


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 5, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Matthew.
> I like the second squadron shot, the light glinting off all the wings is great. I have several shots from Goodwood that I don't consider worthy of posting here or Flickr, they are of 12 planes at a time, the most they massed before departure, they are purely for me, to evoke the memory of the event.
> Some really nice shots in the rest of the series.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks! I managed to get a couple of shots where the light glinted like that. Having it occur on all planes at the same time was down to luck more than my skill at capturing it 
I agree that photo isn't what I would consider worthy of sharing, it would usually either not be taken or just deleted to save disk space. But thought some might like to see so many grouped together hence sharing it.


----------



## Roo (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice shots Matthew! Ride of the Valkyries immediately came to mind with the first 2 shots ;D


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2015)

Very nice series, Matthew. 8) Well done.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 7, 2015)

From the California Capital Airshow last weekend



CCA 2015 Thunderbird approach overhead 1065 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2015 Thunderbirds sneak pass 4343 V © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



cca 2015 Super Hornet on final 1004 © Keith Breazeal_filtered by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2015 Thunderbirds solos cross 1832 V © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2015 F-18 Super Hornet vapor 1423 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



cca 2015 C-5 Overhead Thurs 5284 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2015)

Great shots, Keith 8) I especially like the 2nd picture. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Kieth. 
Nice series, nicely done on the cross too, I also like the vapour shot too. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks Click & Graham. The 5DS is getting some keepers.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 12, 2015)

San Francisco Fleet Week



Fleetweek 2015 Blues 4 stack tight 2232 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Fleetweek 2015 Blues Sneak Pass 2299 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Fleetweek 2015 Blue Angels Sneak Pass Golden gate 2289 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2015)

Great series, Keith. I really like the first picture. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 13, 2015)

Click said:


> Great series, Keith. I really like the first picture. 8)



Thanks Click 8)


----------



## Roo (Oct 13, 2015)

really nice shots again Keith!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 13, 2015)

Roo said:


> really nice shots again Keith!


Thanks Roo


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 13, 2015)

Some Patriot Jet Team antics



Fleetweek 2015 Patriot solo low 1559 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Fleetweek 2015 Patriots mirror 1510 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 13, 2015)

More Blue Angels from Fleet Week



Fleetweek 2015 Blues solo tickling Mach 2297 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Fleetweek 2015 Blues break left 2449a © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 13, 2015)

Fantastic shots Keith! They're not breaking the speed of sound with those vapour trails are they?! Or just nudging it?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 13, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> Fantastic shots Keith! They're not breaking the speed of sound with those vapour trails are they?! Or just nudging it?



Just nudging it. This shot shows the shockwaves and the bending of light around them- the Schlieren effect.



Blue Angels Schlieren shockwave at Fleetweek © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2015)

Great shots, Keith. 8)


----------



## Roo (Oct 14, 2015)

just awesome


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I hope the non UK citizens will forgive my posting this. 
There is a petition to enable the Vulcan to continue to fly after the end of the year, apparently it has something to do with legislation. Unfortunately this is only open to UK residents. 
https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/104358
If you are interested in keeping her in the air please sign the petition. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 14, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic shots Keith! They're not breaking the speed of sound with those vapour trails are they?! Or just nudging it?
> ...



Wow! Great capture. I don't think they're even allowed near that speed in a show here in the UK.



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I hope the non UK citizens will forgive my posting this.
> There is a petition to enable the Vulcan to continue to fly after the end of the year, apparently it has something to do with legislation. Unfortunately this is only open to UK residents.
> https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/104358
> ...



Signed!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 14, 2015)

This should close out my Fleet Week photos- Blues over "the Rock"(Alcatraz)



Fleetweek 2015 Blue Angels over Alcatraz Island © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2015)

Very very nice shot, Keith. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 15, 2015)

Click said:


> Very very nice shot, Keith. 8)


Thanks Click. It didn't turn out too bad considering I used my old 7D and cropped this from the original vertical shot. I think I'll keep the old thing.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 5, 2015)

My first air show in Salvador, Bahia, Brazil.

Rebel T2i, EF-S 55-250 STM, ISO400, F5.6, 1/1000.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 9, 2015)

Soon after these pictures the plane crashed into the sea, killing the pilot André Textor.

R.I.P.


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Soon after these pictures the plane crashed into the sea, killing the pilot André Textor.
> R.I.P.



Sad news.

RIP


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 9, 2015)

Click said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Soon after these pictures the plane crashed into the sea, killing the pilot André Textor.
> ...


That was my first air show, and the crash did not seem too serious, where I was watching. The rescue took to find the pilot and I went home after 15 minutes, as have seemed impossible a happy ending.

In fact, the pilot was rescued alive, 40 minutes after the crash, but did not resist. I imagine he drowned. The irony is that before the accident was demonstrated one maritime patrol aircraft and a rescue helicopter.


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2015)

Unfortunately, there is always a risk of accidents at airshows.


My deepest sympathies go out to his family, friends and colleagues.


----------



## 7HV (Nov 10, 2015)

I hope pics of RC helicopters count


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi 7HV. 
Very nice shots, lovely and crisp. 
I think RC aircraft are ok, I didn't get told off for posting my RC Airshow shots! Some cool flying there, I can't even fly my RC helicopter the right way up and I'm not counting the couple of seconds of unstable flight, that I consider is a prelude to the crash. 

Cheers, Graham. 



7HV said:


> I hope pics of RC helicopters count


----------



## 7HV (Nov 10, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi 7HV.
> Very nice shots, lovely and crisp.
> I think RC aircraft are ok, I didn't get told off for posting my RC Airshow shots! Some cool flying there, I can't even fly my RC helicopter the right way up and I'm not counting the couple of seconds of unstable flight, that I consider is a prelude to the crash.
> 
> ...



Glad you liked the pics Graham! I learned a lot about action photography taking pics of my RC helicopters (and RC cars). Lately I have been renting lenses to compare them to each other to see which is most suited to taking RC action shots. With regards to flying helis, it took me years of practice before I got to fly them in what is known as 3D mode which includes flying inverted.

A few more pics of the helis:


----------



## Omni Images (Jan 7, 2016)

Just saw this link on facebook, thought you guys here might like the info and perhaps get out there one day..
http://speedsociety.com/you-absolutely-need-to-go-to-this-place-if-you-love-planes/?source=ss


----------



## zim (Jan 8, 2016)

Omni Images said:


> Just saw this link on facebook, thought you guys here might like the info and perhaps get out there one day..
> http://speedsociety.com/you-absolutely-need-to-go-to-this-place-if-you-love-planes/?source=ss



You'll find quite a lot of superb photos from that location on this thread!


----------



## Roo (Jan 8, 2016)

zim said:


> Omni Images said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw this link on facebook, thought you guys here might like the info and perhaps get out there one day..
> ...



Yep and it all starts on page 1 with Viper28's epic shots or the C-130 from the Mach Loop. In the first few pages of this thread he explains the where's and hows of the Loop and the Swiss Axalp demo. It was great looking at the spectacular images again but I think we must be due for some new content.... Viper, Erik, Keith...anyone??


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 8, 2016)

Roo said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Omni Images said:
> ...



I think a holiday to Wales may occur this year! 

The off season away from airshows feels very long and boring


----------



## Roo (Jan 9, 2016)

dhr90 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



I've got over 12 months until the next big airshow here  but we may get an f-35 display then 

Fingers crossed for you going to Wales  at least we'll get to enjoy your pics then


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 9, 2016)

7HV said:


> I hope pics of RC helicopters count



Nice shots!


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 9, 2016)

Roo said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Ouch! Where do you live? I think Farnborough will be my next one, ought to book that soonish I think. Would love to see an F-35, or an F-22 display, although I've heard the eurofighter is better than both?

Thanks! Sadly not doable in a day for me with an 8-9 hour drive to get there. 

Thinking of an upgrade from my 7D to a 7DII or a 5DIII if I can sell my 7D for the right money. Pro's and con's to both choices though.


----------



## zim (Jan 9, 2016)

Yip Farnborough this year yaaayyy!!!!


----------



## Roo (Jan 10, 2016)

dhr90 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > dhr90 said:
> ...



I'm in Oz. The major show here is Avalon but the next one will be Feb next year. I'll have a small show of mostly historics to go to in a couple of months but then there's not much else on. 

RIAT and Farnborough would be a great double to catch in July.


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 10, 2016)

Roo said:


> I'm in Oz. The major show here is Avalon but the next one will be Feb next year. I'll have a small show of mostly historics to go to in a couple of months but then there's not much else on.
> 
> RIAT and Farnborough would be a great double to catch in July.



Ah ok. Historics can be good to see, I do love a good Spitfire/P51 display!

That would be a great double catch, yet to go to RIAT myself, its too far to manage in a day for me and I need to save some money this year, so will be sticking to Farnborough and one or two free local ones I think.


----------



## davechng (Jan 12, 2016)

My 1st military post here... this is the military traffic here in TX

We got some great spotting right before Christmas! an 422 TES F-15C.... F35A delivery to Luke AFB.... and lots of locals.

F-35A did a wing wave as she was doing her take off.... F-15C spot with the new IRST21 pod.

Click here for more pic and details!
http://airwingspotter.com/knfw-12-17-2015/

here are some of the actions we caught that day!

DaveC
http://www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2016)

Great series, davechng. 8)


----------



## snowleo (Jan 15, 2016)

These pictures were taken during Air 14 back in 2014 (celebration 100 years Swiss Air Force). Air 14 was held on the Airfield of Payerne, Switzerland, during 2 separate weekends. It was quite a show...


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2016)

snowleo said:


> These pictures were taken during Air 14 back in 2014 (celebration 100 years Swiss Air Force). Air 14 was held on the Airfield of Payerne, Switzerland, during 2 separate weekends. It was quite a show...



Very nice series. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 15, 2016)

Grim Reaper at 450 mph



Grim Reaper Reno PRS 2015 8803© Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 15, 2016)

Great shot Keith!


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jan 15, 2016)

I tried to make the best of a nasty, rainy day. At least there was a lot of vapor in the air.


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2016)

Sharpening Iron said:


> I tried to make the best of a nasty, rainy day. At least there was a lot of vapor in the air.



Great series, Sharpening Iron.


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Grim Reaper at 450 mph



Lovely shot. 8)


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 16, 2016)

Great series. Particularly like the last 2 shots.


----------



## Roo (Jan 16, 2016)

Great images on this page Dave, Snowleo, Keith and Rice. Nice work


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for the comments 

Sticking with the Raptor...



F-22 Raptor high speed pass Miramar © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



F-22 Raptor afterburner turn © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



F-22 &amp; P-38 Heritage Flight CCA 2014 Sun 3515 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2016)

Great series. I especially like the first shot. 8) Well done, Keith.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice work, Keith. Man, that beautiful blue sky!


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jan 17, 2016)

Some Thunderbirds!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 17, 2016)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Nice work, Keith. Man, that beautiful blue sky!



Wish we had the moisture content like your shots! California air in airshow season is low humidity. Miramar might be the exception but typically nasty shooting conditions. I rarely go there but when I do, editing the photos takes a lot more effort.

Miramar



F-22 Raptor Miramar 2010 © Keith Breazeal C3 0468 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



F-22 Raptor versus Raptor Miramar 2010 © Keith Breazeal C4 1075 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



F-22 Raptor Nozzles Miramar 2010 © Keith Breazeal C4 1073 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



F-22 Raptor Vapor © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jan 17, 2016)

It looks like you are doing alright for yourself with the shot that you have posted so far. 8) Keep up the good work!


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2016)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Some Thunderbirds!



Very nice series, Rich. I especially like the 1st and 4th picture.


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Miramar




Cool shots, Keith.


----------



## davechng (Jan 29, 2016)

Here are some Mil Jets here in Ft Worth!TX!

DAveC
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Roo (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice shots Rich, Keith and Dave


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2016)

davechng said:


> Here are some Mil Jets here in Ft Worth!TX!




Very nice pictures, Dave. 8)


----------



## Viper28 (Feb 12, 2016)

Went over to my local USAF base (yes in the UK) last night to hopefully do some long exposure stuff of the planes on the pan. Didn't quite work out as the only sorties launched just a bit too late for sunset shots and a bit too early for the long exposure stuff. Still came away with a couple of keeps inc. this one:





F15C Eagle of the 493rd FS "Grim Reapers" C/S Hitman-31
Canon 7D + 300/2.8L IS. 1/30th @ f/2.8 iso3200, panned through the security fence


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2016)

Awesome. Great shot, Simon.


----------



## Roo (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice one Simon!


----------



## zim (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice shot Simon, and congrats on not getting arrested ;D


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2016)

zim said:


> ... and congrats on not getting arrested ;D



Ha Ha Ha ;D


----------



## dhr90 (Feb 13, 2016)

Slightly cut off afterburner flame aside, that is a cracking shot Click! Would that be in Norfolk by any chance? Will you be trying again for the sunset/long exposure shots?


----------



## Roo (Mar 13, 2016)

It's been a bit quiet late...

F4U-5N Corsair in Honduran markings after a 15 year restoration.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2016)

Roo said:


> It's been a bit quiet late...
> 
> F4U-5N Corsair in Honduran markings after a 15 year restoration.




Very nice panning on the second picture. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Mar 13, 2016)

Click said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a bit quiet late...
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## zonamav (Mar 14, 2016)

Thunderbirds over Davis Monthan Air Force Base, Tucson AZ


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2016)

zonamav said:


> Thunderbirds over Davis Monthan Air Force Base, Tucson AZ




Cool shot, zonamav.

...And welcome to CR.


----------



## Roo (Mar 14, 2016)

nice shot zonamav


----------



## zim (Mar 14, 2016)

What a beautiful looking Corsair restoration Roo

Really like that shot zonamav


----------



## zonamav (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome and kind words.


----------



## tevscale (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice zonamav -- I was hoping to get the moon in a shot as you did, but it never lined up from where I was. Here are a few I did get in Tucson yesterday.


----------



## zonamav (Mar 14, 2016)

tevscale nice shots especially enjoy the harrier shot taking off! I missed that part of the show unfortunately glad I saw your images.


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice series, tevscale. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 14, 2016)

U-2 flyby CCA 2014 Thur 9170 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



F-86 Hell-Er Bust X Sunset CCA 2013 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Warbird &quot;Heavy Metal&quot; Sunset © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2016)

I really like those pictures. Nicely done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 14, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like those pictures. Nicely done, Keith.



Thanks Click


----------



## nicksotgiu (Mar 14, 2016)

Wowza! awesome images :]


----------



## zonamav (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow Keith nice. Love the lighting and composition to maximize it.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 14, 2016)

zonamav said:


> Wow Keith nice. Love the lighting and composition to maximize it.



Thanks zonamav


----------



## Roo (Mar 15, 2016)

Really nice series tevscale and great images as usual Keith


----------



## Roo (Mar 15, 2016)

Here's a bit of a rare beast - a CAC CA-12 Boomerang...not the most successful fighter ever made lol


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 15, 2016)

Some shot with the 5DS



CCA 2015 Thunderbird approach overhead 1065 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2015 Thunderbirds sneak pass 4343 V © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



USAF Thunderbirds Diamond Minden-Tahoe 2015 Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2016)

Beautiful series, Keith. 8)

I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Roo (Mar 15, 2016)

Curtiss P-40F Kittyhawk


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2016)

Roo said:


> Curtiss P-40F Kittyhawk



I really like the first picture. Very nice panning. Well done Roo.


----------



## Roo (Mar 15, 2016)

Click said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Curtiss P-40F Kittyhawk
> ...



Thanks Click. your comments are always appreciated  I did get a lot of practise that day - no jets can take off from that airport


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 15, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Keith. 8)
> 
> I especially like the first picture.



Thanks Click  
The experience of shooting airshows with the 5DS has raised some issues.
Main issue is having to buy a new hard drive once a month.
The other is finding myself removing bug splats with the dust removal tool.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 15, 2016)

Roo said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Practice day is probably the most fun- less people and a chance to experiment with settings. Sometimes it's impossible to get the perfect shooting location during the show. The other benefit is getting a chance to shoot statics before all the barriers and people surround them.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 16, 2016)

Something different. A Pilatus P-2-06 circa 1950



Pilatus P-2-06 1950 Chino 2014 sat 0295 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2016)

Beautiful shot, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 16, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Keith.


Thank you Click  Never figured out the nose spinner. Maybe it for winding it up. LOL


----------



## WalkaboutDave (Mar 16, 2016)

Occasional rain. Good, occasionally moderate otherwise lightning...

Lightning XR713 at Bruntingthorpe 2015.


----------



## Roo (Mar 16, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shot, Keith.
> ...



Nice shot of an interesting plane Keith. I was thinking the similar when you pointed out the spinner but apparently it rotates, providing power to the actuator of the variable-pitch propeller.


----------



## davomate (Mar 16, 2016)

Bit of a dull day at Tyabb for the airshow. My best shots were on or near to the ground because of the colourless sky. I love the Corsair. This pic is straight out of the camera (Canon 7D + Sigma 150-600) - I have not tweaked it yet.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 16, 2016)

Dual High Alpha Pass



Fleetweek 2015 Blues solos High Alpha 2423 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

Breakaway



Fleetweek 2015 Blues break left 2449a © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2016)

Great shots, Keith. I really like those pictures.


----------



## philmoz (Mar 17, 2016)

Some of mine from Tyabb 2016.



































Phil.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2016)

Very nice series, Phil.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 17, 2016)

Stacked
I have shot this many times over the years. Either lighting sucked or they had one of the two-seater backups in the formation. Once in a while it seams to come together.



Fleetweek 2015 Blues 4 stack tight 2232 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Mar 19, 2016)

RAAF F-18 @ the Australian Grand Prix


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Stacked
> I have shot this many times over the years. Either lighting sucked or they had one of the two-seater backups in the formation. Once in a while it seams to come together.



Great shot, Keith. 8)


----------



## zim (Mar 20, 2016)

Roo said:


> RAAF F-18 @ the Australian Grand Prix



Well at least something exciting happened in qualifying!


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2016)

zim said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > RAAF F-18 @ the Australian Grand Prix
> ...




LOL ;D


----------



## dagerrity (Mar 20, 2016)

A few shots from the National Museum of the USAF


----------



## dagerrity (Mar 20, 2016)

And a few more


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2016)

dagerrity said:


> A few shots from the National Museum of the USAF



Welcome to CR


----------



## Roo (Mar 20, 2016)

zim said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > RAAF F-18 @ the Australian Grand Prix
> ...



to quote Bernie qualifying was "[email protected]!" but the race was much better


----------



## Roo (Mar 24, 2016)

nice shots from tyabb davomate and philmoz! Did you happen to get the shot of the Corsair 'waving' his wings at the clubhouse? It would have been just after your ground shot davo. Unfortunately I missed it while other aircraft were taking off.

For something a bit different these are a 70% scale replica Mustang powered by a 350 Chev.


----------



## tevscale (Apr 7, 2016)

Here are a few of the shots from last weekend's air show at Luke AFB, including the "double Lightning" formation of a P-38 and F-35.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi tevscale. 
Lovely shots, nice afterburner diamonds. Any chance that you have a picture of that beautiful Lightning without that nasty jet in the shot?  

Cheers, Graham. 



tevscale said:


> Here are a few of the shots from last weekend's air show at Luke AFB, including the "double Lightning" formation of a P-38 and F-35.


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 7, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi tevscale.
> Lovely shots, nice afterburner diamonds. Any chance that you have a picture of that beautiful Lightning without that nasty jet in the shot?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Seconded. Is it just a feature of the F35 that makes the afterburner and its diamonds so clear? I always struggle to capture it clearly :-\


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2016)

Very nice series, tevscale.


----------



## Roo (Apr 7, 2016)

nice captures tevscale!


----------



## tevscale (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for the comments. Sorry Graham, I didn't get any good shots of the P-38 by itself


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi tevscale. 
Oh well, thanks for replying, I guess either they didn't give you an opportunity or you are a jet guy and not a prop guy. 
Still nice shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tevscale said:


> Thanks for the comments. Sorry Graham, I didn't get any good shots of the P-38 by itself


----------



## Roo (Apr 9, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi tevscale.
> Oh well, thanks for replying, I guess either they didn't give you an opportunity or you are a jet guy and not a prop guy.
> Still nice shots.
> 
> ...



That jet is just a 'prop' in the shot ;D


----------



## Roo (Apr 9, 2016)

A few Tiger Moth shots


----------



## davechng (Apr 19, 2016)

here is my catch for our Local boys doing drill weekend in NAS JRB Ft worth! and some visiting aircraft that Weekend

DAveC
www.airwingspotter.com

Detail report with more pic click here

http://airwingspotter.com/nas-ft-worth-jrb-drill-weekend-4-2-2016/

Enjoy!


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2016)

Great series, Dave. Well done.


----------



## Glasslugger (May 6, 2016)

A few pix from Wings Over Illawarra held near Wollongong, NSW, Australia
Used either 7D2 with Sigma 150-600mm S or 5DS with Tamron A009 70-200mm f2.8


----------



## Click (May 6, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Glasslugger. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Mikehit (May 6, 2016)

I don't do airshows, myself but that first one is great, glasslugger.


----------



## Roo (May 7, 2016)

Great shot of Connie starting up Glasslugger! It was a pity the FW-190 didn't make it to that show.


----------



## Don Haines (May 7, 2016)

Glasslugger said:


> A few pix from Wings Over Illawarra held near Wollongong, NSW, Australia
> Used either 7D2 with Sigma 150-600mm S or 5DS with Tamron A009 70-200mm f2.8


I like the DC-4.....


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 7, 2016)

Star Wars Canyon
My first trip there and quite fun. Patience is a virtue.



Super Hornet Star Wars Canyon © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



VX-9 Vampires Tabs &amp; Doc Star Wars Canyon 5067 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Vampires CO Capt. Gordon Gordo Cross enters Star Wars Canyon 9945 © Keith Breazeal_filtered by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 7, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Star Wars Canyon
> My first trip there and quite fun. Patience is a virtue.



Awesome. Great shots, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 7, 2016)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Star Wars Canyon
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## Roo (May 7, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Star Wars Canyon
> My first trip there and quite fun. Patience is a virtue.



Great shots as always Keith


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 7, 2016)

Roo said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Star Wars Canyon
> ...



Thanks Roo


----------



## zim (May 7, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Star Wars Canyon
> My first trip there and quite fun. Patience is a virtue.



Just WOW !!

what was sound like from those guy's in a canyon?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 7, 2016)

zim said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Star Wars Canyon
> ...



Thanks zim.
The F-18's could be heard making power settings behind the mountains but echoed to a point where you couldn't tell where they where- just west somewhere. Once they cleared the gap between the mountains, you had about 3 seconds to be on target. In the canyon it was a constant echoing roar. They skies were very busy and only a small percentage come down low for the canyon run. It will keep you on your toes.


----------



## Glasslugger (May 7, 2016)

Roo said:


> Great shot of Connie starting up Glasslugger! It was a pity the FW-190 didn't make it to that show.
> 
> Hi Roo
> did you go ?
> ...





Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Glasslugger. I especially like the first one.





Mikehit said:


> I don't do airshows, myself but that first one is great, glasslugger.



Thanks Click & Mikehit. Certainly a spectacular way to start an airshow with some smoke & fire.

A couple more from Wings Over Illawarra


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 7, 2016)

Star Wars Canyon



Star Wars Canyon VX-31 4885 web final © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Growler Star Wars Canyon 5074 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Viper28 (May 7, 2016)

Nice Growler! On my bucket list of places to do, they had a F4 through the other day


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 8, 2016)

Some cool test aircraft at NASA on Edwards AFB.



Edwards Pole-Cam NASA © Keith Breazeal-4983 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Edwards Pole-Cam NASA © Keith Breazeal-5016 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Edwards NASA © Keith Breazeal-5066 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Edwards Pole-Cam NASA © Keith Breazeal-5047 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## 1251division (May 8, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Star Wars Canyon



Keith--great shots! I was out there 2 weeks ago for the first time, pretty amazing experience. Here are the best of mine, we had two passes of two all day (F/A-18s in the morning, and F-15s in the afternoon), but it was worth it. I really like the color you got out of the canyon rocks, and of course those photos above are close and extremely sharp!

I was shooting with a 7Dii and 100-400ii.



IMG_3001 by photoGRAPH mac, on Flickr



IMG_3027 by photoGRAPH mac, on Flickr



IMG_3063 by photoGRAPH mac, on Flickr



IMG_3205 by photoGRAPH mac, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 8, 2016)

1251division said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Star Wars Canyon
> ...



Thanks Mike  First day I shot with my old 7D and second day with the 5DS. All but the Vampire painted tail are with the 7D. I took a couple of passes to see the 3D panning required. Had 14 passes one the first day! I used the 300L 2.8 both days. The 7D with the 300 was a really tight shot and hard to keep them in frame.


----------



## Click (May 8, 2016)

1251division said:


> Keith--great shots! I was out there 2 weeks ago for the first time, pretty amazing experience. Here are the best of mine, we had two passes of two all day (F/A-18s in the morning, and F-15s in the afternoon), but it was worth it. I really like the color you got out of the canyon rocks, and of course those photos above are close and extremely sharp!
> 
> I was shooting with a 7Dii and 100-400ii.



Very nice series. I especially like the first shot. Welcome to CR


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 9, 2016)

I think I'm going to go back soon. The variety of aircraft is hit & miss.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 9, 2016)

A few more from Star Wars Canyon



F-18 low in the canyon Star Wars Canyon 9970 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



F-18 dive into Star Wars Canyon 5073 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



F-18 low pass Star Wars Canyon 5104 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (May 9, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> A few more from Star Wars Canyon



Out of adjectives for your work...


----------



## Click (May 9, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> A few more from Star Wars Canyon



Beautiful shots, Keith. Especially the seond one. Well done, Sir!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 9, 2016)

Thanks Roo- LOL! I'll stop for now. Have to edit the Chino Planes of Fame now.



Roo said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > A few more from Star Wars Canyon
> ...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 9, 2016)

Thank you Click 


Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > A few more from Star Wars Canyon
> ...


----------



## davechng (May 24, 2016)

Recent Airshow here in Ft worth...

DAveC
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (May 24, 2016)

davechng said:


> Recent Airshow here in Ft worth...
> 
> DAveC
> www.airwingspotter.com




Very nice series, Dave.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 24, 2016)

Chino Planes of Fame




Chino 2016 F7-F Tigercat 3850 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Chino 2016 B-25 Bettys Dream tight 9229 WEB © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Chino 2016 Hawker Sea Fury 924 9387a© Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 24, 2016)

Beautiful shots, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 24, 2016)

Thanks Click 



Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Keith.


----------



## Viper28 (Jun 6, 2016)

there is not a lot lower, faster or louder than a Panavia Tornado GR4 low level through the welsh MTA. This is Marham-37 in the 31-Sqn 100th Anniversary jet going for it on the deck, 250', 450 knots


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2016)

Awesome. Great shots, Simon. 8)


----------



## Schultzie (Jun 6, 2016)

Took this one this weekend at the Cavalcade of Planes in Bolingbrook, IL.




Cavalcade of Planes - 2016 by Brian Schultz, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Jun 7, 2016)

Great shots as usual from the usual suspects (I'm looking t you Keith and Simon!) and an excellent shot of the T-6 Schultzie!


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 7, 2016)

Keith, Dave, Simon, Brian,

Absolutely stunning work! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Viper28 (Jun 9, 2016)

V8Beast said:


> Keith, Dave, Simon, Brian,
> 
> Absolutely stunning work! Thanks for sharing



Thank you

Couple more off the hills, this time Tarnish-21 a rare "clean" jet


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2016)

Stunning pictures. Well done, Simon.


----------



## Viper28 (Jun 9, 2016)

Click said:


> Stunning pictures. Well done, Simon.


Thank you


----------



## Roo (Jun 10, 2016)

Yup...stunning shots as always Simon


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
It was the Isle of Wight pop/rock festival recently and I thought I would go and stake out the pop up heliport to see if there were any celebs arriving by chopper, didn't spot any that I recognised, but I did get some shots of helicopters that I thought I would share. 
I was hoping to get a shot of the Who arriving but apparently they used an alternative more private helipad! 

Just how I imagine a pilot, white shirt and aviator shades, cool black ride. 


SE0A3784_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3783_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Running up for takeoff, shows the rudimentary nature of the heliport. 


SE0A3796_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Coming in to land, liked this one as it was slow shutter and still sharp. 


SE0A3801_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Expensive colour changing paint job, flip. 


SE0A3822_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Expensive colour changing paint job, flop. 


SE0A3823_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr
Thanks for looking. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello Graham,

Very nice series. I especially like the 4th picture.

Cheers

Click


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Click. 
You are always quick to respond with a kind word. Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice job Graham. I flicked through a few on Flickr - looks like you were having a bit of fun playing with shutter speed


----------



## Magnet (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi there all members! I've been a follower of CR for some years and I have to say that it has taught me a lot. Now it's about time I contribute some. To start me off I would like to share som photos from the Bernt Balchen Air Show at Kjevik Airport Norway in 2012. I plan to post more and different stuff later on. The pictures were taken with a 1D mark III with a 70-200 f/4L IS and a 1.4 II TC.

M.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice pictures, Magnet. Welcome to CR


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
Yes I was having fun, trying to learn to use new capabilities like better high ISO by letting auto ISO look after things when I change shutter speed and better tracking and exposure compensation in manual mode. I was shooting a slow shutter speed and a high shutter speed for each shot. This also served to practice my panning. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Nice job Graham. I flicked through a few on Flickr - looks like you were having a bit of fun playing with shutter speed


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Magnet. 
Nice series of shots, I really like the second shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Magnet said:


> Hi there all members! I've been a follower of CR for some years and I have to say that it has taught me a lot. Now it's about time I contribute some. To start me off I would like to share som photos from the Bernt Balchen Air Show at Kjevik Airport Norway in 2012. I plan to post more and different stuff later on. The pictures were taken with a 1D mark III with a 70-200 f/4L IS and a 1.4 II TC.
> 
> M.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2016)

V8Beast said:


> Keith, Dave, Simon, Brian,
> 
> Absolutely stunning work! Thanks for sharing


+1
I am in awe of the photo captures posted here!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2016)

Some from the Oct. 18, 2015 Blue Angels show in Hawaii.


Blue Angels Airshow MCBH Oahu by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Blue Angels Airshow MCBH Oahu by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Blue Angels Airshow MCBH Oahu by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Blue Angels Airshow MCBH Oahu by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2016)

A couple more 


Blue Angels Airshow MCBH Oahu by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Blue Angels Airshow MCBH Oahu by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Blue Angels Airshow MCBH Oahu-Close pass at high speed by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2016)

Very nice series. I especially like the 2nd picture. Well done, serendipidy.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series. I especially like the 2nd picture. Well done, serendipidy.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Serendipidy. 
Looking at what you just posted, to me you have no reason to feel in awe of any of the postings, that is a very nice series of the Blue Angels. 
I particularly like the shot with the control surfaces reflecting the sun. 

Cheers, Graham. 



serendipidy said:


> +1
> I am in awe of the photo captures posted here!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Serendipidy.
> Looking at what you just posted, to me you have no reason to feel in awe of any of the postings, that is a very nice series of the Blue Angels.
> I particularly like the shot with the control surfaces reflecting the sun.
> 
> ...



Thank you Graham for your kind words!
Eric


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 27, 2016)

I went to the Reno Air Races Pylon Racing Seminar and caught one of the L-39s carrying Sidewinders.



Reno PRS 2016 L-39 32 Sidewinders 1465 © Keith Breazeal_filtered by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Jun 27, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I went to the Reno Air Races Pylon Racing Seminar and caught one of the L-39s carrying Sidewinders.
> 
> 
> 
> Reno PRS 2016 L-39 32 Sidewinders 1465 © Keith Breazeal_filtered by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Nice shot Keith! Were the sidewinders a threat to the opposition or was he using them for you to get a decent shot...or else ;D

Great shots too serendipity


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks, Roo


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I went to the Reno Air Races Pylon Racing Seminar and caught one of the L-39s carrying Sidewinders.
> 
> 
> 
> Reno PRS 2016 L-39 32 Sidewinders 1465 © Keith Breazeal_filtered by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


Nice photo, Keith 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I went to the Reno Air Races Pylon Racing Seminar and caught one of the L-39s carrying Sidewinders.




Great shot, Keith. 8)


----------



## dcm (Jun 28, 2016)

From the back yard, an old Sikorsky passing by. Heard the odd rotor sound while photographing the grandkid and got a few images before it disappeared in the trees. As shot other than an exposure adjustment.

Background courtesy of Valvebounce:

What you saw is a 1961 Sikorsky SH-3H with an interesting past. 

Excerpt from http://www.thekathrynreport.com/2012/09/croman-corporation-sh-3h-n611ck.html

Accident occurred September 01, 2012 in Covelo, California
The helicopter was involved in firefighting operations. The pilot flying was in the left seat, but the senior pilot was in the right seat. It had made numerous water drops on the fire during a 2-hour period. The helicopter was making its second drop in an area of steep terrain, which was approximately 1,000 feet lower in elevation than the lake it was using for a water source. Due to smoke, the visibility was about 1/2-mile. All five main rotor blades made contact with a snag (typically the remnants of a tree such as the trunk and/or main branches without most of its foliage); the operator pointed out that the snag was similar in color to the smoke. The senior pilot took control of the helicopter, climbed, and made an uneventful landing near the fill point.


----------



## chief4 (Jun 29, 2016)

A few pics from several air shows on the east coast of the USA: Virginia beach area and Maryland..


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2016)

chief4 said:


> A few pics from several air shows on the east coast of the USA: Virginia beach area and Maryland..




Beautiful series. Welcome to CR


----------



## Magnet (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice pictures, Magnet. Welcome to CR 

___________________________________

Hi Magnet. 
Nice series of shots, I really like the second shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 

____________________________________

Thank you both!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Cheif. 
Great series of shots, always good to see the condensation in the wing vortices, and a great shot of the payload area, interesting split layout. 

Hi Kieth. 
Like the shot with the sidewinders, neat. 

Cheers, Graham. 



chief4 said:


> A few pics from several air shows on the east coast of the USA: Virginia beach area and Maryland..


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 2, 2016)

From the Quinte International Airshow last weekend:

https://500px.com/hhaphoto/galleries/quinte-international-airshow-2016

Jim


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2016)

Very nice series. Well done, Jim.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 2, 2016)

chief4 said:


> A few pics from several air shows on the east coast of the USA: Virginia beach area and Maryland..


Really great series of photos! I like them all, but I think the second one is my favorite. 
Welcome to CR.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 2, 2016)

Jim Saunders said:


> From the Quinte International Airshow last weekend:
> 
> https://500px.com/hhaphoto/galleries/quinte-international-airshow-2016
> 
> Jim


Lots of great shots of a wide variety of aircraft! Nice work, Jim!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series. Well done, Jim.



Thank you for looking!

Jim


----------



## Roo (Jul 3, 2016)

very nice shots chief and Jim


----------



## Buck (Jul 3, 2016)

Ft. Lauderdale May 2016


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 3, 2016)

Mustang "Strega" and the Bearcat "Rare Bear" battling at the Reno Air Races



Rare Bear &amp; Strega battle it out © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2016)

Great shot, Keith. 8)


----------



## yorgasor (Jul 4, 2016)

I went to my first airshow a couple months ago. Here were some of my favorite pics:



Corkscrew - Cherry Point Airshow by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr



Lucas Oil Pitts Special - Cherry Point Airshow by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr



Looping by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr



Taxi! by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr



F-18 Vapor Cloud by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2016)

yorgasor said:


> I went to my first airshow a couple months ago. Here were some of my favorite pics:




Very nice series, yorgasor. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 4, 2016)

yorgasor,
Beautiful.
The last one is most extraordinary!
-r


----------



## yorgasor (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for your comments. It was a pretty blah and overcast day. I usually aim for realism in my photography, but even I got bored looking at them until I started getting more creative with my post processing.

Here's the whole set (about 25 pics), with a few others I'm particularly fond of:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157668246776695


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 4, 2016)

The first one through the loop of smoke is excellent timing and framing.

Without needing too many details, was there anything in general you did when you became 'more creative' with your post processing? Or did you just play with each one until it 'looked right'


----------



## yorgasor (Jul 4, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> The first one through the loop of smoke is excellent timing and framing.
> 
> Without needing too many details, was there anything in general you did when you became 'more creative' with your post processing? Or did you just play with each one until it 'looked right'



In Lightroom, I used lots of clarity & contrast, but maxing those out wasn't enough, so I added a graduated filter with more clarity & contrast, plus some dehaze. I tweaked the color temp to be more yellow/orangish, which I intended to give an old, aged feel to the image. I added a little extra red, to make the plane stand out as well.


----------



## yorgasor (Jul 4, 2016)

yorgasor said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > The first one through the loop of smoke is excellent timing and framing.
> ...



As an example, this was one image, straight out of the camera. As it was, the plane's smoke trails were mostly lost, blending in with the clouds in the background.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you, Yorgasor. That is really helpful.


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 16, 2016)

Here are a few photos from the Duluth Air and Aviation Expo 2016 that took place last weekend. 


























Feel free to checkout my other photos from this airshow here:
https://michaeltowster.smugmug.com/Airshows/Duluth-Air-and-Aviation-Expo-2


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2016)

chasinglight said:


> Here are a few photos from the Duluth Air and Aviation Expo 2016 that took place last weekend.




Great series. Well done.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 17, 2016)

chasinglight said:


> Here are a few photos from the Duluth Air and Aviation Expo 2016 that took place last weekend.



Great captures! I like the clouds as a backdrop.


----------



## Roo (Jul 17, 2016)

chasinglight said:


> Here are a few photos from the Duluth Air and Aviation Expo 2016 that took place last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some great captures in that gallery


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 17, 2016)

Roo said:


> chasinglight said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few photos from the Duluth Air and Aviation Expo 2016 that took place last weekend.
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Chasinglight. 
A great series of shots, really nice shot of the Vampire or Vixen. Great to see the Harrier, I stood on Southampton water during the "wings on the water" show and the Harrier did its bit right in front of me. Me, well I got grit / stone blasted, but it was worth it. 
Really like the last shot of the tow start!  

Cheers, Graham. 



chasinglight said:


> Here are a few photos from the Duluth Air and Aviation Expo 2016 that took place last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Viper28 (Jul 21, 2016)

one for now from RAF Marham today....
Apache Boom!




Canon 7D + 300/2.8L


----------



## Roo (Jul 21, 2016)

Viper28 said:


> one for now from RAF Marham today....
> Apache Boom!
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome action shot Simon!


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2016)

Stunning picture. Well done, Simon.


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice one Viper!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi Simon. 
Really good shot, love the colours of the background. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Viper28 said:


> one for now from RAF Marham today....
> Apache Boom!
> Canon 7D + 300/2.8L


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 22, 2016)

Viper28 said:


> one for now from RAF Marham today....
> Apache Boom!
> 
> 
> ...



Incredible! $$$$ shot


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2016)

A Polish MIG 29 from RAF Fairford a few weeks ago.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2016)

Robin said:


> A Polish MIG 29 from RAF Fairford a few weeks ago.




Very nice shot, Robin.


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you. I did start to wonder whether it would pull out of the dive....


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2016)

One more from Fairford (cropped tight to fit within the image size limit for posting).


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2016)

Robin said:


> One more from Fairford (cropped tight to fit within the image size limit for posting).



That's a great shot. Well done, Robin.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Robin. 
Very good shot, I like the angle, the detail with the artwork over the wings and the ailerons clearly deflected all works to complete the story. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Robin said:


> A Polish MIG 29 from RAF Fairford a few weeks ago.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Robin. 
Another excellent shot, always good to see the clouds forming over the wing, must have nearly rained from that cloud! A very humid day? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Robin said:


> One more from Fairford (cropped tight to fit within the image size limit for posting).


----------



## Roo (Jul 26, 2016)

RAAF Roulettes


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice picture, Roo.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 26, 2016)

Robin said:


> One more from Fairford (cropped tight to fit within the image size limit for posting).



Awesome shot Robin. You said it was a tight crop, but how much did you have to crop? Looks like you were right in there to begin with. On the inside of the left tail it looks like there is a face that reminds me of an indian.


----------



## Trovador (Jul 26, 2016)

Air Show


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 26, 2016)

cracking shot trovador!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 26, 2016)

I'll throw in a few planes



Chino POF Airshow Mass Fly Over © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Robin (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi graham

Yes it was pretty humid. Most of the fast jets were doing this when turning or climbing hard. 

Hi Wsmith96 

I processed the raw to jpeg using dxo software and selected the option for a mobile device sized jpeg, but still had to crop off some of the sky around the plane from the copy on my iPhone before it was small enough to post.


----------



## Roo (Jul 27, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I'll throw in a few planes
> 
> 
> 
> Chino POF Airshow Mass Fly Over © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Are you in the right thread Keith? Thats a lot of birds in flight ;D It would have been spectacular to witness live


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 29, 2016)

Robin said:


> One more from Fairford (cropped tight to fit within the image size limit for posting).



Fantastic shot! The detail is amazing!


----------



## RBC5 (Jul 29, 2016)

Several years ago the Blue Angels were circling over my neighborhood on their way down to the airport. I took out the 500 f/4 and the wimberly mount and set up in my driveway. A few came out ok. Nothing outstanding, but I didn't have to leave home!


----------



## Roo (Jul 29, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> Several years ago the Blue Angels were circling over my neighborhood on their way down to the airport. I took out the 500 f/4 and the wimberly mount and set up in my driveway. A few came out ok. Nothing outstanding, but I didn't have to leave home!



Nice shots RBC5. I'd be happy to have them flying over my house 

It was announced this week that the Blue Angels will be transitioning to the Supers Hornet in September next year.


----------



## RBC5 (Jul 30, 2016)

Roo said:


> It was announced this week that the Blue Angels will be transitioning to the Supers Hornet in September next year.



Cool! Transition to the Super Hornet will be great. Since the above shots in 2007 I've transitioned to a much better camera, the 500 f/4 II, a much better computer, and much better Adobe software. Fingers crossed for another local airshow!


----------



## Robin (Aug 1, 2016)

A few more from Fairford.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2016)

Robin said:


> A few more from Fairford.



Very nice series. Well done, Robin.


----------



## Robin (Aug 1, 2016)

last few from Fairford.


----------



## Robin (Aug 1, 2016)

thank you Click.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2016)

Robin said:


> last few from Fairford.



I really like the Hurricane and Spitfire in formation. 8)


----------



## chasinglight (Aug 7, 2016)

Robin said:


> One more from Fairford (cropped tight to fit within the image size limit for posting).



Phenomenal photo Robin. The amount detail you managed to captured is amazing. Did you do much noise reduction or sharpening in post?


----------



## Robin (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you Michael. i processed the raw file with DXO. The only addition to the standard automatic inputs from DXO was a bit of "clear view" (16 out of a scale of 0-100 on that slider), which deals with haze by introducing a bit of sharpening as well as a bit of contrast. The noise reduction was DXO prime on an ISO 1000 file. I used prime as the clear view otherwise introduced some noise like speckles on the uniform cloud background and prime was a quick way to deal with that. I usually only use prime for ISOs much higher than that where the magnifier feature in the DXO noise reduction tool suggests that the standard noise reduction is not sufficient. 

This was shot on a 1dxii with a 100-400L ii with a 1.4x iii extender at 490mm, f10 and 1/1600s. 

Kind regards. Robin


----------



## chasinglight (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello aviation enthusiasts. Here are a few of my favorites from EAA AirVenture 2016. 






5D3 : 100-400 II @ 400mm : 1/80s : f/20 : ISO 100





5D3 : 100-400 II @ 371mm : 1/1000s : f/5.6 : ISO 100





5D3 : 100-400 II @ 400mm: 1/1250s : f/5.6 : ISO 160





5D3 : 100-400 II @ 400mm: 1/1250s : f/5.6 : ISO 125





5D3 : 100-400 II @ 400mm: 1/1250s : f/5.6 : ISO 125

Feel free to stop by my gallery and check out more from this event https://michaeltowster.smugmug.com/Airshows/EAA-AirVenture-2016


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello chasingligh,

Beautiful series. Well done.


----------



## LesC (Aug 7, 2016)

A few from RIAT 2016 at Fairford, UK


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2016)

LesC said:


> A few from RIAT 2016 at Fairford, UK




Very nice pictures, LesC. 8)


----------



## LesC (Aug 7, 2016)

Click said:


> LesC said:
> 
> 
> > A few from RIAT 2016 at Fairford, UK
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Robin (Aug 8, 2016)

Michael, Nice shots. I especially liked the parked-up P51 Petie 2nd on your smugmug page. Thank you.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 8, 2016)

Today couple quick snaps:


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Today couple quick snaps:



I really like the last one. Well done.


----------



## Viper28 (Aug 28, 2016)

Could be my last trip to the LFA with the 7D before an (overdue) upgrade. Know your in for a treat when your hear on the radio "Any radio, any radio, Thud flight of four foxtrot-one-five-echos, five hundred knots, five hundred feet for 10-mikes..." 

























Not landlocked but the WSO was enjoying himself with some "Rock Horns"


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2016)

Great shots, Simon. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Aug 28, 2016)

Viper28,
Great shots!!!
The F15 is one of the most beautiful military jets, IMHO.
-r


----------



## Colonel H (Aug 28, 2016)

A few shots from the Warhawk Airshow in Nampa,Idaho


----------



## Colonel H (Aug 28, 2016)

One more


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2016)

Colonel H said:


> A few shots from the Warhawk Airshow in Nampa,Idaho



Very nice series. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Aug 28, 2016)

Great shots as usual Simon. Some lovely old birds at that show Colonel! Well captured


----------



## Erik X (Aug 28, 2016)

4x SAAB Safir / Swedish Air Force trainer SK50
Swedish Air Force 90 year anniversary Airshow at Malmen Linköping


----------



## Erik X (Aug 28, 2016)

It was a bit unexpected to find a visiting Mi-35/24V from the Czech Air Force at a Swedish Air show.. The 'Alien' paint scheme must be quite unique?


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi Simon. 
Fabulous shots, what is the hand signal you got? Can't believe how clear your shots are! What is your upgrade going to be? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Viper28 said:


> Could be my last trip to the LFA with the 7D before an (overdue) upgrade. Know your in for a treat when your hear on the radio "Any radio, any radio, Thud flight of four foxtrot-one-five-echos, five hundred knots, five hundred feet for 10-mikes..."


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi Colonel H. 
Lovely series of old warbirds, nicely done. 

Hi Erik. 
Nice shots. Not wrong about the paint scheme, really cool. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Colonel H said:


> A few shots from the Warhawk Airshow in Nampa,Idaho


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice series, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 28, 2016)

SAAB historic flight still lacks 32 Lansen but there is just paperwork needed to get it back in the air. There is also work ongoing to make a Viggen SK-37 2-seater airworthy, I hope both will be flying next summer 

Refueling of 39 Gripen from a C-130 was demostrated, the Gripens were not allowed to connect at such low altitude so they had to stay a few meter from the probes during the fly-by.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 29, 2016)

There was a nicely painted F-16 from Belgian Air Force visiting also... Top class airshow


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2016)

Another very nice series, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks Click and Graham!
Maybe the smoke is not very environmental friendly but it looks quite spectacular


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2016)

Erik X said:


> Maybe the smoke is not very environmental friendly but it looks quite spectacular



I really like the first picture. 8)


----------



## Erik X (Sep 2, 2016)

What about some Boeing stuff.. F/A-18 from Swizz and Finnish Air Force in heavy aerobatics. Impressive


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice series, Erik. I especially like the last picture. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Sep 3, 2016)

Excellent shots Erik!


----------



## Erik X (Sep 4, 2016)

Saab 39 Gripen with Smokewinders attached..


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2016)

Erik X said:


> Saab 39 Gripen with Smokewinders attached..




Very nice series, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks Click and Roo
After all, the vintage jets looks better and require more effort from the pilots to perform nice manouvers  
No computerized flight control there.. 35 Draken and 37 Viggen


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2016)

Erik X said:


> 35 Draken and 37 Viggen




I love those aircrafts. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 6, 2016)

Pär Cederqvist starting up Biltema's Spitfire Mk XVI at F11 flygdag, Nyköping Sweden. 
A puff of smoke and then beautiful music


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2016)

I really like the 4th picture. Well done, Erik.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Erik. 
Fabulous shots, absolutely right, puff of smoke and then a glorious sound. I also really like the fourth pic, the fifth shot is pretty cool too, looks like they were really putting on a show for you. 
Nice work on the historic jets too, I don't find them as evocative as the old prop planes to look at but would probably find that feeling watching them live. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Pär Cederqvist starting up Biltema's Spitfire Mk XVI at F11 flygdag, Nyköping Sweden.
> A puff of smoke and then beautiful music


----------



## Erik X (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks Graham. 
I agree, vintage jets are definitely nice but they can match the magic sound of a 27-litres Rolls Royce Merlin V12 
Speaking of jets, the de Havilland Vampire was in desperate need of some new paint but it made a nice display anyway. Unfortunately, this was the last airshow for the season so I guess I have to focus on bats and ducks instead the coming months. I have some homework to do, have to figure out how to get sharp pictures when the stabilisation in EF100-400 quits during aerobatics. Too fast yaw rate I guess, the piezo gyros seem to saturate.. 
Erik


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 8, 2016)

Erik X said:


> SAAB historic flight still lacks 32 Lansen but there is just paperwork needed to get it back in the air. There is also work ongoing to make a Viggen SK-37 2-seater airworthy, I hope both will be flying next summer
> 
> Refueling of 39 Gripen from a C-130 was demostrated, the Gripens were not allowed to connect at such low altitude so they had to stay a few meter from the probes during the fly-by.



The first photo of the historic flight is superb! Good job!!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Erik. 
All very nice shots of the Vampire, a very old lady of the skies. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Thanks Graham.
> I agree, vintage jets are definitely nice but they can match the magic sound of a 27-litres Rolls Royce Merlin V12
> Speaking of jets, the de Havilland Vampire was in desperate need of some new paint but it made a nice display anyway. Unfortunately, this was the last airshow for the season so I guess I have to focus on bats and ducks instead the coming months. I have some homework to do, have to figure out how to get sharp pictures when the stabilisation in EF100-400 quits during aerobatics. Too fast yaw rate I guess, the piezo gyros seem to saturate..
> Erik


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 8, 2016)

Grumman TBM-3 Avenger
Nevada County Airfest in Northern California



TBM tight &amp; Low 8087 Nevada County AirFest 2013 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2016)

Great shot, Keith. Very nice panning.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Sep 9, 2016)

Gentlemen, 

What a great mix of aircraft, and quality photography! Here are a few black & whites to add to the stew.


----------



## Roo (Sep 9, 2016)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> What a great mix of aircraft, and quality photography! Here are a few black & whites to add to the stew.



Great images Rich!


----------



## Erik X (Sep 9, 2016)

I really like the blue Avenger, great shot Keith.
And those B/W F-16:s.. very nice, Rich
I wish I had kept my pilot license.. maybe I would have flown a Klemm-35 then.. I imagine it is less expensive than a set of Canon prime lenses and at least ten times more fun  Flying Gripen simulator is just boring..!
Klemm-35 was used as trainer in the Swedish Airforce between 1939-1949, I guess it's origin caused some confusion during that time..


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks Click and Erik X 
There are some really talented shooter on this thread! 
I really enjoy the European aircraft- something we don't get much of at show here in California or the US for that matter.


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2016)

Rubbish weather at the Scottish Ayr Air Show this year, everything seemed so grey, my 7D got a soaking (still working perfect ;D ) really feel an upgrade coming on though 

AeroSparx (Arial ballet)
These guys fill the air with (environmentally friendly) soot
Check their vimeo vid out, I missed their night show I can't wait for next year!!
http://www.aerosparx.com/


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2016)

Something a bit different
No it’s not a yak

Chinese Nanchang CJ6


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2016)

The Blades – Almost


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2016)

The Blades – Perfect


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2016)

Pitts Special - Lauren Richardson


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice series, zim.


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2016)

Red Arrows – No matter what the weather always simply perfect!

Which is more than can be said for the guy at the other end of the lens but thanks Click! ;D


----------



## Erik X (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice shots, Zim
The Nanchang CJ6 definitely looks like a cousin to YAK-52. Same but different.. 
Soviet Air Force primary trainer from 1979. Now spread over the world.. still produced in Romania!


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2016)

zim said:


> AeroSparx (Arial ballet)
> These guys fill the air with (environmentally friendly) soot
> Check their vimeo vid out, I missed their night show I can't wait for next year!!
> http://www.aerosparx.com/



I watched the video and loved it. Awesome. Great flying skills. 8)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2016)

Erik X said:


> The Nanchang CJ6 definitely looks like a cousin to YAK-52. Same but different..
> Soviet Air Force primary trainer from 1979. Now spread over the world.. still produced in Romania!



Yeah I get the feeling that they took the curves out of the skin but the chassis is the same 
Interesting that the YAK-52 is still in production, didn't know that, wonder how much to buy 

@Click, I'm actually a bit annoyed, I had no idea there was a night display on the Friday before the main event, definitely going to take a half day off work next year to go to that. Looks like the organisers plan to expand. Given it's a free public event I think the organisers are doing an absolutely brilliant job.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 10, 2016)

> Interesting that the YAK-52 is still in production, didn't know that, wonder how much to buy 

At least Wiki claims that it is still being produced but the link to Aerostar SA is not working www.aerostar.ro 
Let me know if you manage to get a quotation, maybe the Chinese version is cheaper ;D
Here is a used one for £38000 http://www.yakuk.com/aircraft/yak-52-for-sale-3/ Only 1061 hours.. I like this note "The parachutes can be thrown in as long as the buyer signs something to say they verify the integrity and function of them before ever using them in anger" 

Saab B17A, dive bomber / reconnaissance. In service 1942 - 1955.
Hard to find as used, this is the only remaining individual. It is kept flying by a group of enthusiasts, supported by Saab Linköping


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2016)

WOW same price as a 1dx2 in UK, gonna have to have me one of those ;D

I think you just top trumped me with that Saab B17A, never heard of that, looks strangely familiar though, maybe just the long greenhouse top that's making me think of something else?

That's a real tails up landing, great photos, hopefully I can catch some nice light next show!


----------



## Erik X (Sep 10, 2016)

> maybe just the long greenhouse top that's making me think of something else?
I think it was North American T-6 Texan that started the greenhouse fashion.. Or maybe it's even older? 
Thankfully Saab abandoned the greenhouse design after B-17. 

Saab SK-60 jet trainer. First flight 1963. These are still flying in the Swedish Air Force after engine and avionic ungrades


----------



## GuyF (Sep 11, 2016)

zim said:


> Red Arrows – No matter what the weather always simply perfect!



As good as they are, they never appear to fly as close to each other as the Blue Angels. Not sure if this is just a safety thing or if there is greater visibilty from an F-16 cockpit enabling more precision.

Didn't bother going to Ayr as the forecast was mince. Just watched it live on YouTube via the Planes TV channel. The Friday night show looked quite good (but dreich) with all the sparklers and stuff.


----------



## zim (Sep 11, 2016)

dreich - The weather 
drookit - me :'(

In truth if I hadn't missed it last year I probably wouldn't have been so determined to go this year.

The Arrows were on their flat display, although it did stop raining for them. I think they fly a little 'looser' but still very accurate on that one. 
No idea if UK display rules force different requirements on to them with regard to how tight they are allowed to get or typical British air conditions play a big part or they just go for a 'balletic' smooth style.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 11, 2016)

Hughes 269C (Hkp 5B) Used as trainer by Swedish Army 1985 - 2002. 
Augusta-Bell 206A (Hkp 6). In service 1968 - 2004 as trainer and light transport


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Erik. Keep posting.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks Click. Alright, I have a few more pictures 
erik


----------



## Roo (Sep 11, 2016)

Good stuff Erik and Zim! Your shots were worth getting a bit damp for Zim  Great to see some rare Swedish birds Erik!

I went up in a Nanchang CJ-6 for an aerobatics session a few years ago as a Christmas gift from my sister ...going up in a Chinese copy of a Russian trainer - what could possibly go wrong?? I was sure she was trying to kill me ;D. Actually it was a great experience and a lot of fun doing hammerheads and cuban 8s


----------



## zim (Sep 11, 2016)

Cheers Roo


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2016)

Roo said:


> I was sure she was trying to kill me ;D.



;D ;D ;D


Glad that you had a good experience doing aerobatics.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 12, 2016)

zim said:


> ...Saab B17A, never heard of that, looks strangely familiar though, maybe just the long greenhouse top that's making me think of something else?



I know what you mean, kinda like a Lysander but it had its wings above the canopy.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westland_Lysander


----------



## Erik X (Sep 12, 2016)

Back to the most extreme nose art I have ever seen, the Czech Mi-35/24V 'Alien'.. Creepy and impressive at the same time. The main shaft is noticeably inclined to the right, is it to compensate for the drift caused by the tail rotor? Click twice on the pictures to view in full resolution.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2016)

WOW Great Paint Job 8)


----------



## Erik X (Sep 13, 2016)

Click said:


> WOW Great Paint Job 8)


I wonder if my old Volvo would look good in the Alien paint scheme.. maybe it would just look silly 8)
It is a big day for Saab (and Boeing), rollout of the Saab 105 (SK60) Mark II  The T-X proposal for US Air Force to be more exact.. It will probably take a while before it can be seen at airshows. http://www.combataircraft.net/2016/09/13/boeings-t-x-revealed/


More helicopters.
UH-60A Blackhawk (Hkp 16)
NH Industries NH90 (Hkp 14)


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2016)

Erik X said:


> I wonder if my old Volvo would look good in the Alien paint scheme.. maybe it would just look silly 8)



I'm not sure if it's such a good idea. ;D


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2016)

I really like the first picture. Well done, Erik.


----------



## Roo (Sep 14, 2016)

Click said:


> Erik X said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if my old Volvo would look good in the Alien paint scheme.. maybe it would just look silly 8)
> ...



I'm not sure there is a Volvo that would suit that paint scheme ;D However, it might suit a SAAB 900 Turbo Enduro from 1980. A strange looking beast sold down under

Some more excellent heli shots there Erik


----------



## Erik X (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks Click and Roo

> However, it might suit a SAAB 900 Turbo Enduro from 1980. A strange looking beast sold down under

Oh.. The 900 Enduro is a really an odd beast, I had no idea that Saab was experimenting with radar evading geometries already 1980.. I guess Lockheed Martin copied the design in the F22? ;D 

Speaking of odd designs, I guess Saab 210 'lill-draken' will qualify easily. This was a scaled-down prototype used during development of 35 Draken. Flygvapenmuseum also had a U-control model plane driven by a pulse-jet engine that was used even earlier in the project on display but I could not find it at my last visit.. maybe it ended up in a store. 
Saab 210 in flight:
http://www.aef.se/Flygvapnet/Bilder/Fpl_35_210_Lilldraken_700.jpg


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Erik. 
I think the only Volvo's that might carry that are the PV544 (kind of curvy shape similar to the chopper) or the P1800 (looks mean enough to carry it off) ;D
Nice series of shots you have posted, interesting about the little Draken. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> I wonder if my old Volvo would look good in the Alien paint scheme.. maybe it would just look silly 8)
> It is a big day for Saab (and Boeing), rollout of the Saab 105 (SK60) Mark II  The T-X proposal for US Air Force to be more exact.. It will probably take a while before it can be seen at airshows.


----------



## chasinglight (Sep 19, 2016)

Here are some shots from the Northern Illinois Airshow 2016






1DX : 100-400 II @ 400mm : 1/80s : f/9 : ISO 100





1DX : 100-400 II @ 400mm : 1/60s : f/16 : ISO 100





1DX : 100-400 II @ 400mm : 1/1250s : f/5.6 : ISO 160





USAF Heritage / USN Tailhook Legacy Flight
1DX : 100-400 II @ 400mm : 1/160s : f/10 : ISO 100


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2016)

chasinglight said:


> Here are some shots from the Northern Illinois Airshow 2016



Great shots. I really like the 3rd one. 8) Well done.


----------



## chasinglight (Sep 19, 2016)

Click said:


> chasinglight said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some shots from the Northern Illinois Airshow 2016
> ...



Thanks! Ya that one was more luck than anything. The weather was really crazy with passing storm clouds. I guess the plane and I were in the right place at the right time when a bit of sun broke through providing that cool haze and background gradient.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi Chasinglight. 
Beautiful shots, all are very nice, hard to pick favourites, but I'm going for the first and last. 

Cheers, Graham. 



chasinglight said:


> Here are some shots from the Northern Illinois Airshow 2016


----------



## GuyF (Sep 20, 2016)

chasinglight said:


> Here are some shots from the Northern Illinois Airshow 2016



Great images. My vote goes to #3 - brilliant!


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 21, 2016)

Well, I don't get out much... :-[

I visited the Focrates site to set up my 5D mark III for birds and think I have found a cool way to practice... should I ever see a bird out here in the desert.

I know, I know, but this is all I've got.  Canon's 70-200 is the longest reach I have right now too. 

Big crop % and Focrates has made a believer out of me.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi CanonFanBoy. 
I posted a whole lot here ages ago from a model air show we managed to visit whilst in France for the DDay commemorations. 
The hardest to shoot were the model jets, damn they are fast! 
Link to the album on my Flickr if you are interested, they were taken when I was even worse at this than I am now! ;D
https://www.flickr.com/photos/valvebounce25/albums/72157653665482805

Cheers, Graham. 



CanonFanBoy said:


> Well, I don't get out much... :-[
> 
> I visited the Focrates site to set up my 5D mark III for birds and think I have found a cool way to practice... should I ever see a bird out here in the desert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roo (Sep 23, 2016)

Awesome shots chasinglight. Some very impressive panning. Liking the rc planes too CFB.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2016)

Beautiful shot, csizmpl. 8)


----------



## Erik X (Sep 24, 2016)

More of Saab 91 Safir 'SK50'.. I hope it is not too boring 
F11 flygdag Nyköping Sweden 2016-09-04


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2016)

Very nice series, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks Click!
Actually, I have more pictures of the SK50 team..


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 25, 2016)

A great couple of sets, and i that second set the framing and timing for the second to last (F36A8555) is excellent


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2016)

Erik X said:


> Thanks Click!
> Actually, I have more pictures of the SK50 team..



Great shots. I love them all. 8)


----------



## Roo (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice ones Erik!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Erik. 
Great shots, so much so that the thing that jumps out is that the props are not all lined up,  : someone needs to have a word with them about that! ;D ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Sep 26, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Erik.
> Great shots, so much so that the thing that jumps out is that the props are not all lined up,  : someone needs to have a word with them about that! ;D ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



;D


----------



## Erik X (Sep 26, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Erik.
> Great shots, so much so that the thing that jumps out is that the props are not all lined up,  : someone needs to have a word with them about that! ;D ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Absolutely, I will file a complaint next time :
Thanks Graham, Roo, Click and Mikehit
The SK50 team were lining up for a landing in a 4x formation.. skilled people make everything look so easy


----------



## gunship01 (Sep 26, 2016)

Blue Angels at Miramar this past weekend and older F-15C shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi gunship. 
I'm not really into modern jets, not until we get the afterburner shot and your F-15C shot is excellent, nice job, good shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



gunship01 said:


> Blue Angels at Miramar this past weekend and older F-15C shot.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2016)

gunship01 said:


> Blue Angels at Miramar this past weekend and older F-15C shot.



I really like the F-15C. Very nice shot. 8)


----------



## Erik X (Sep 28, 2016)

A 37-litres Rolls Royce Griffon V12 running on a test stand. Double counter-rotating props but unfortunately no Spitfire attached ??? 
It never got into the air but the spectators standing in the slipstream almost did.. 
Still I doubt it was running at full power, the props seem to be clipped to a manageable size.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 28, 2016)

Erik X said:


> A 37-litres Rolls Royce Griffon V12...



Out of a Shackleton? Don't see many of those these days


----------



## zim (Sep 28, 2016)

Now that is one hell of a lawnmower!!


----------



## Erik X (Sep 28, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Erik X said:
> 
> 
> > A 37-litres Rolls Royce Griffon V12...
> ...



Griffon was also used in Spitfire Mk XII and beyond, Swedish Airforce bought a number of Mk XIX so I guess it comes from one of those. But then again, Mk XIX did not have doble props? It might be possible to tell from the engine mount but thats above my level  It is possible this engine was imported as military surplus.. 
It would definitely clean the garden from autumn leaves in notime!


----------



## Roo (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice sequence Erik! Captured the action very well.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Erik. 
Nothing quite like standing near a Merlin or Griffon as it starts up and throttles up for takeoff. 
I'm guessing it was well anchored down to not taxi across the field! 

Cheers,Graham. 



Erik X said:


> A 37-litres Rolls Royce Griffon V12 running on a test stand. Double counter-rotating props but unfortunately no Spitfire attached ???
> It never got into the air but the spectators standing in the slipstream almost did..
> Still I doubt it was running at full power, the props seem to be clipped to a manageable size.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 29, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Erik.
> Nothing quite like standing near a Merlin or Griffon as it starts up and throttles up for takeoff.
> I'm guessing it was well anchored down to not taxi across the field!
> 
> Cheers,Graham.



I agree completely  I did not see any trustworthy anchoring, that was the reason I was standing on the side using zoom  Could be really nasty if that beast starts moving..


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 3, 2016)

California Capital Airshow last weekend with the 5D Mark IV




CCA 2016 Blue Angels #7 ride 6380 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2016 CF-18 Hornet approach 6341 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2016 CF-18 fast pass sormy 9355 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2016 F-18 demo VFA-136 jpg 7138 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2016)

Rasor sharp pictures. 8) I especially like the last one. Well done, Keith.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
A few from the Goodwood Cricket Match, I have only done the planes so far, the cricket may or may not get done! A great way to spend the day, watching cricket.... and watching the planes come and go, culminating in a closing display by a Spitfire, MH434 to be precise. 

Vultee Valiant. 


SE0A7086_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

DC3 Dakota. 


SE0A7119_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Blackburn B2. 


SE0A7130_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Bristol Blenheim. 


SE0A7226_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Spitfire MH434. 


SE0A7303_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A7352_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A7371_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2016)

Very nice old birds pictures. Well done, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Click. 
Blimey you are quick, only been up a minute or two. Thanks for the praise, I'm not sure I'm worthy when you see some of the other shots here. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Very nice old birds pictures. Well done, Graham.


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Graham,

Well, I really like your pictures my friend... Yes, you deserve my appreciation. 

Cheers,

Click.


----------



## Roo (Oct 5, 2016)

Very nice Keith and Graham


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 9, 2016)

*Thunderbirds over Puerto Rico Oct 8 2016*




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 9, 2016)

Great photos TexPhoto. It's amazing the skill of those pilots.


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2016)

TexPhoto said:


> Thunderbirds over Puerto Rico Oct 8 2016



Very nice series. I especially like the 4th picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Tex. 
Very nice shots, great detail. 

Cheers, Graham. 



TexPhoto said:


> *Thunderbirds over Puerto Rico Oct 8 2016*


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks all. #4 is my favorite as well. The island's last real airshow was in 2011, and the Thunderbirds performed this year more or less by themselves. They performed not at an airport, but over the ocean, in front of the city of Old San Juan. Show center was in front of San Cristobal, a 500 year old Spanish fort. I was able to select a place to take photos about 200 feet above sea level. 

Best of all this was a Friday "practice", not the scheduled show. I knew there would be a practice, and on Friday the weather was great, blue sky and nice puffy clouds.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 10, 2016)

TexPhoto said:


> *Thunderbirds over Puerto Rico Oct 8 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great T-Bird captures! The one with the water background is really nice. Great work!


----------



## Roo (Oct 10, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Great T-Bird captures! The one with the water background is really nice. Great work!



+1! Especially on the water back drop.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2016)

Ok it's not military (although one has a variation on a Russian camo scheme) but I did an air to air shoot on the weekend. Unfortunately we only got to do a trial flight late on Friday as the wind gusted up on Saturday, which killed the plan for some more dynamic close ups on Saturday. The planes are home built (not kit!) Corby CJ-1 Starlets shot from the floor of a Cessna 182 skydive plane.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
Cool shots, great opportunity to have, best laid plans of mice and men, darn weather but we can't change it! Hopefully there will be a reschedule, if not it's a good job you got such great shots from the trial run! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Ok it's not military (although one has a variation on a Russian camo scheme) but I did an air to air shoot on the weekend. Unfortunately we only got to do a trial flight late on Friday as the wind gusted up on Saturday, which killed the plan for some more dynamic close ups on Saturday. The planes are home built (not kit!) Corby CJ-1 Starlets shot from the floor of a Cessna 182 skydive plane.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 17, 2016)

A few from Fleet Week in San Francisco



Fleet Week USCG SAR Helicopters 5966 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Fleet Week CF-18 Hornet 6245 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Fleet Week Breitling Jet Team 6436 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



fLEET wEEK 2016 lEAP fROGS &amp; fLAG 5636 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Fleet Week 2016 F-22 Raptor 6835 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Fleet Week 2016 F-22 Raptor 6782 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Fleet Week 2016 Blues stacked 8013 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Fleet Week 2016 Blue Angels 7827 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> A few from Fleet Week in San Francisco



Nice ones Keith!


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2016)

Beautiful series. Well done, Keith.


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2016)

Roo said:


> Ok it's not military (although one has a variation on a Russian camo scheme) but I did an air to air shoot on the weekend. Unfortunately we only got to do a trial flight late on Friday as the wind gusted up on Saturday, which killed the plan for some more dynamic close ups on Saturday. The planes are home built (not kit!) Corby CJ-1 Starlets shot from the floor of a Cessna 182 skydive plane.



Cool little airplane.  Very nice pictures, Roo. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi Kieth. 
Some more stunning shots, I really like Blues Stacked, and the helicopters with the bridge for a backdrop is cool, but 2 navy jumpers tied to one flag, they must be nuts!  (in the nicest possible way, nothing but respect for service personnel. ) 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for the comments Graham and Click. 

Hopefully I'll get to do another shoot with them and some others in the next couple of months.


----------



## zim (Oct 18, 2016)

+1 for the helicopter backdrop, I'm not a big fan of helicopters but that adds so much to the story.

Just love the CF-18 Hornet 6245 image though, what a gorgeous colour scheme, and that pilot just looks like he's having a great day at the office!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for the nice comments Roo, Click, zim & Valvebounce 
It was a gorgeous day with plenty of distractions floating by. ;D



Fleet Week 2016 Boat Babes 7518 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 19, 2016)

Alliance Air Show, Fort Worth TX.


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2016)

Nice shots. I Really like the first one. 8)


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 19, 2016)

Alliance Air Show, Fort Worth TX.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 19, 2016)

Alliance Air Show, Fort Worth TX.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 19, 2016)

Alliance Air Show, Fort Worth TX.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 19, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice shots. I Really like the first one. 8)



Thank you so much Click


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm surprised I got some prop blur at a 800th!



P-51 Mustang Tattoo by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2016)

I would like to see the wingman ;D


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 19, 2016)

Click said:


> I would like to see the wingman ;D



+1
I'll just leave my comment at LOL!


----------



## Roo (Oct 19, 2016)

Click said:


> I would like to see the wingman ;D



Touché!


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 20, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I'm surprised I got some prop blur at a 800th!
> 
> 
> 
> P-51 Mustang Tattoo by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


Nice shot, I like it.


----------



## Erik X (Oct 22, 2016)

Augusta Westland AW139 Sea rescue demo.. but it's fake, miles away from any water ???


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice pictures, Erik.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 22, 2016)

A couple from the rainy day California Capital Airshow.
5D Mark IV & 300L f2.8
I had to "waterboard" some pixels for these edits.



CCA 2016 FiFi bombing run 9648 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2016 Dauntless Dive Bomber 9573 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Oct 22, 2016)

Keith,
Beautiful B-29!
-r


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2016)

Great pictures, Keith. I especially like the B-29. 8)

Well done.


----------



## Erik X (Oct 23, 2016)

Bleriot XI / Thulin A. Used as trainer in Sweden 1913-1919. 
Restored and flown by Mikael Carlson. Nyköping F11 airshow 2015


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2016)

Very nice series, Erik. Well done.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 23, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> A couple from the rainy day California Capital Airshow.
> 5D Mark IV & 300L f2.8
> I had to "waterboard" some pixels for these edits.
> 
> ...





KeithBreazeal said:


> A couple from the rainy day California Capital Airshow.
> 5D Mark IV & 300L f2.8
> I had to "waterboard" some pixels for these edits.
> 
> ...



Love both Keith, Love first one more.
Scott


----------



## candyman (Oct 23, 2016)

Erik X said:


> Bleriot XI / Thulin A. Used as trainer in Sweden 1913-1919.
> Restored and flown by Mikael Carlson. Nyköping F11 airshow 2015




Great shots Erik!
Amazing plane.
And what pilots they were to step into a plane like that and fly. True pioneers!
Kudos to Mikael for doing it.


----------



## candyman (Oct 23, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> A couple from the rainy day California Capital Airshow.
> 5D Mark IV & 300L f2.8
> I had to "waterboard" some pixels for these edits.




Great shots!
Especially fo a rainy day. 
Very nice developed.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 23, 2016)

Erik X said:


> Bleriot XI / Thulin A. Used as trainer in Sweden 1913-1919.
> Restored and flown by Mikael Carlson. Nyköping F11 airshow 2015



WOW! Great captures Erik. I like all of them equally. We don't get to see many really great antiques here.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Scott & candyman


----------



## zim (Oct 23, 2016)

Cracking bad weather shots Keith, I see taken with the 5d4 if you don't mind me asking, how much are those shots cropped?


----------



## Erik X (Oct 23, 2016)

candyman said:


> Great shots Erik!
> Amazing plane.
> And what pilots they were to step into a plane like that and fly. True pioneers!
> Kudos to Mikael for doing it.


Thanks for the comment! Mikael crossed the English Channel with both the two Bleriot XI's he owns, once at the 90:th anniversary of Louis Bleriots first flight across the Channel and a second time at the 100:th anniversary! That's what I consider a true enthusiast  The Bleriot XI was ahead of it's time, the first modern monoplane equipped with the brand new system for wing-warping invented by the Wright brothers!
http://www.aerodrome.se/?page_id=21
Thanks Click and Keith! Beautiful shots of the B29 and the dive bomber!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 23, 2016)

zim said:


> Cracking bad weather shots Keith, I see taken with the 5d4 if you don't mind me asking, how much are those shots cropped?



Thanks zim  The B-29 was about 75% of the frame and the dauntless was about 30%.


----------



## zim (Oct 23, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Cracking bad weather shots Keith, I see taken with the 5d4 if you don't mind me asking, how much are those shots cropped?
> ...



Cheers Keith, 30% wow! That's interesting, was starting to lean towards 7d2, struggling with this but at the current cost hmmmm


----------



## Erik X (Oct 24, 2016)

AT-16. Jan Andersson, Skavsta 2015
For details, check the last picture in full size..


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2016)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the 4th and the 5th picture. Well done, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks Click


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Erik. 
A couple of nice series, nice shots of the Bleriot, and the AT-16 is a cracker, well done. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Erik X (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks Graham, glad you like them 
Jan Emilsson was playing with his nice Sukhoi SU-29 at the Skavsta airshow. I'm not envious.. just a bit maybe.. alright I admit, I am :
I had serious trouble to get sharp pictures, that plane rolls 360 degrees per second.. Takeoff from the taxiway, I wonder what the people in the tower said about it..


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2016)

Very nice series, Erik. I especially like the last picture. Well done.


----------



## Erik X (Oct 31, 2016)

It is so difficult to get a nice prop circle.. what about a prop spiral?  
Yak-52, Rune Leindahl


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2016)

Cool shot!!! 8) Well done, Erik


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 31, 2016)

Great capture Erik!!


----------



## zim (Oct 31, 2016)

Erik X said:


> It is so difficult to get a nice prop circle.. what about a prop spiral?
> Yak-52, Rune Leindahl



Wow fabulous! right up there with that engine intake vortex pages back


----------



## davechng (Nov 1, 2016)

SOme of last Sunday's airshow in Dallas!

MOre pictures click on the site below
http://airwingspotter.com/caf-2016-dallas-airshow/

DaveC


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Dave. I really like the B-29 8)


----------



## Roo (Nov 1, 2016)

Great shots Erik and Dave! The prop spiral shot looks brilliant.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Erik. 
Excellent shot, I love shots like this. Also I find it amazing how far forwards the plane moves for one turn of the prop. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> It is so difficult to get a nice prop circle.. what about a prop spiral?
> Yak-52, Rune Leindahl


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 2, 2016)

My copilot keeps whistling...



Reno 2015 R2D2 L-39 American Spirit 4411 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Kieth. 
Great shot, that shows a real sense of fun and is funny too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> My copilot keeps whistling...


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> My copilot keeps whistling...



LOL ;D Very nice shot, Keith.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 4, 2016)

Boeing Stearman, once a military trainer but now used for more spectacular purposes... 
The front seat must be very uncomfortable since the passenger prefer to stand on the upper wing.. ? :
Breitling Wingwalking Ladies, Linköping Aug 2016.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2016)

Very nice shots. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks Click, you're as quick as a flash 
Actually I have a few more of them... The engines seem to be running a bit rich ;D


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2016)

Erik X said:


> ... The engines seem to be running a bit rich ;D



;D


----------



## Erik X (Nov 6, 2016)

Just three more.. then I'll stop spamming


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Erik. 
Excellent shots. Those Breightling ladies are most deserving of the attention, they do some pretty incredible things including but not limited to climbing out of the cockpit to get on the wing! 
I'm not sure I would class posting pictures of the correct topic as spamming, more as contributing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Just three more.. then I'll stop spamming


----------



## Erik X (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks Graham! 
The Breitling show was definitely spectacular! Very professional 
Erik


----------



## Roo (Nov 7, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Erik.
> Excellent shots. Those Breightling ladies are most deserving of the attention, they do some pretty incredible things including but not limited to climbing out of the cockpit to get on the wing!
> I'm not sure I would class posting pictures of the correct topic as spamming, more as contributing.
> 
> ...



Spam is still a meal for some ;D Great pics Erik!


----------



## Erik X (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks Roo 
Saab J29 'Tunnan' taxiing.. this is the last airworthy individual.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 10, 2016)

Erik X said:


> Thanks Roo
> Saab J29 'Tunnan' taxiing.. this is the last airworthy individual.



Nice one, Erik!

For those not knowing, "Tunnan" (the barrel, or properly The Flying Barrel) had a number of world records for speed (two I think). A very distinct silhouette, and one of few Swedish models that are truly battle proven.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 11, 2016)

That's correct, DominoDude  The 'barrel'-shape was necessary to provide space for the De Havilland Ghost engine, the radial compressor made it quite bulky.. Despites that, Tunnan flew well but it had a nasty tendency to enter spin during the landing procedure. The combination of the arrow shaped wing and flaperons made the slightest sideslip at low speed very dangerous.. it took some time until it was fully understood.

I attach a few pictures of a Hawker Hunter. It was too far away for decent sharpness but it made some interesting optical effects, I'm trying to figure out why the wingtip vortices looks as a series of rings rather than spirals? And why does the air behind the wings distort the clouds in the background...? ???
Erik


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2016)

Very interesting info and nice pictures, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 13, 2016)

I happened to stumble across a Rolls Royce Griffon 66 today.. British High-tech from 1940 
It is simply brutal.. 37 litres V12, 4-valves per cylinder, in other words 48 valves! Natrium cooled valve shafts.. Two stage supercharger, three LARGE carburettors.. the straight cut propeller gear must create a lot of noise! On display at Flygvapenmuseum Linköping, Sweden. Located in a quite dark corner so the pictures are far from perfect.. why did I not bring my tripod and flashes


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 13, 2016)

Erik X said:


> Just three more.. then I'll stop spamming


That is NOT spam!

Nice shots!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 13, 2016)

Remembrance Day fly-past.... The jets were fast and low, I found them very hard to track. It makes me appreciate all the other shots in this thread even more!


----------



## LesC (Nov 13, 2016)

Lockheed Martin F-35 hovering in front of the crowd at RIAT 2016 air show.


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2016)

Nice shot. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Erik. 
That is a very nicely sectioned example, I'm sure the straight cut prop reduction gear must make most of the noise, but there is not one helical cut gear visible on the thing! 
I don't know about you, but I have never stood near a running Merlin or Griffon engine and said "gosh that straight cut gear is noisy!" ;D ;D
I'll guess flash might not be a problem, but the museums I have been to do not allow the general public to use tripods. Probably some health and safety ruling! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> I happened to stumble across a Rolls Royce Griffon 66 today.. British High-tech from 1940
> It is simply brutal.. 37 litres V12, 4-valves per cylinder, in other words 48 valves! Natrium cooled valve shafts.. Two stage supercharger, three LARGE carburettors.. the straight cut propeller gear must create a lot of noise! On display at Flygvapenmuseum Linköping, Sweden. Located in a quite dark corner so the pictures are far from perfect.. why did I not bring my tripod and flashes


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Don. 
Nice shots, I like the inclusion of Elizabeth's tower in the shot with the Chinook. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Les. 
Nice shot. Do they sandblast the crowd like the Harrier did. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



LesC said:


> Lockheed Martin F-35 hovering in front of the crowd at RIAT 2016 air show.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 14, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> I don't know about you, but I have never stood near a running Merlin or Griffon engine and said "gosh that straight cut gear is noisy!" ;D ;D


You have a point there  I guess the gear noise is completely drowned in exhaust and prop noise? I'll listen carefully next time there is a Griffon running nearby ;D


----------



## Erik X (Nov 15, 2016)

Les, keep that photo in a safe place. It might become historical if the new president really cancels the program  I suspect F-35 will be somewhat too complex to operate for the historical aircraft associations : I wonder what would happen to the Saab/Boeing T-X entry then.. Its maiden flight was planned before end of this year. Anyway, the Saab 105 trainer will keep flying regardless what happens with T-X


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2016)

Very nice series, Erik. I really like the first picture.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 17, 2016)

More of Saab 105..


----------



## Magnet (Nov 19, 2016)

Vulcan, Concorde or what?
Last summer I visited my father. Suddenly he shouted at me to come out and look at the sky. I ran outside and straight in again to get my camera before it was to late. And sure enough, just a minute after I took the picture it was gone... I really think it deserves to be shared as these are the best clouds I've seen in a long time. Just squint your eyes a bit...
Western Norway, Sotra outside of Bergen.


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2016)

Cool shot.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 19, 2016)

It is just cosmic dust that falls off an alien spaceship when it enters the atmosphere.. Nothing to worry about, it will be invisible again in a few seconds  
Nice shot!
Erik


----------



## Roo (Jan 3, 2017)

Last week, I got to shoot this former RAAF Tiger Moth that first flew in 1942.


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2017)

Very nice picture, Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Cool shot, I'm guessing you were flying alongside by the way the pilot is looking straight at you. Nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Last week, I got to shoot this former RAAF Tiger Moth that first flew in 1942.


----------



## Roo (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks Click and Graham.

Formation flying 101 - always keep the lead aircraft in sight. I was in a Cessna 172 just in front and above him so he was always going to be looking towards the camera


----------



## davechng (Jan 18, 2017)

Some of our local Military traffic in JRB Ft worth! KNFW....

More pictures and details below

http://airwingspotter.com/banzai-f-35-part-duece-uae-f-16-blk-60-f-16iq-spads-and-rangers/

DaveC
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2017)

Great shots, Dave. 8)


----------



## Roo (Feb 7, 2017)

Very happy - the F-35 will be making an appearance at the airshow here next month along with the RAAF's new EA-18G Growler. Unfortunately neither will be flying during the show but I'll try to get some shots when they arrive


----------



## davechng (Feb 10, 2017)

More F-35A from last week.

This time the A model from 422TES and Hill AFB!

Checkout the link here for more pix

http://airwingspotter.com/ft-worth-jrb-f-35a-and-f16-jan-30th/

DaveC


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Dave. 8)


----------



## tevscale (Feb 12, 2017)

P51 taking part in the Air Force "Heritage Flight" training in Tucson this weekend. (6D + 100-400 II @ 400mm, cropped and dust specks removed in post).


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2017)

I love the P-51. Nice picture, tevscale.


----------



## tevscale (Feb 13, 2017)

Click said:


> I love the P-51. Nice picture, tevscale.



Hard not to love the P-51! Here are a few more shots (a couple solo, and one with the F35, F86, and A10).


----------



## dandai (Feb 13, 2017)

Great shots here,love them.
Is there a website anyone here knows of that list future airshows?
We used to have 3 or 4 shows in my area every year but they seem to have become much more infrequent. Thanks.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 18, 2017)

Winter is quite depressing, no airshows over here.. A couple of weeks ago I heard jets flying above my job but I did'nt bother to go out and take a look. That was a bad idea I realized later, it was SAAB 37 Viggens 50:th anniversary so there was a short display over Linköping with a 37 Viggen together with two 39 Gripen... I'd have to be better prepared next time  Wish I knew when Gripen E 39-8 is about to do its first flight :
Anyway, here are a few shots from Nyköping/Skavsta September 2016; Johan Gustavsson doing aerobatics with his civil glider.. with lots of smoke


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2017)

Very nice series. I especially like the first picture. 

Well done, Erik.


----------



## Roo (Feb 18, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Winter is quite depressing, no airshows over here.. A couple of weeks ago I heard jets flying above my job but I did'nt bother to go out and take a look. That was a bad idea I realized later, it was SAAB 37 Viggens 50:th anniversary so there was a short display over Linköping with a 37 Viggen together with two 39 Gripen... I'd have to be better prepared next time  Wish I knew when Gripen E 39-8 is about to do its first flight :
> Anyway, here are a few shots from Nyköping/Skavsta September 2016; Johan Gustavsson doing aerobatics with his civil glider.. with lots of smoke



Excellent Eric and great timing! Johan will be performing here in Australia in a couple of weeks at the Avalon airshow including a night display on Friday  Looking forward to seeing him perform!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
Fabulous set of shots, I really like the fourth shot, and the 4 smoke streams is a genius idea, it make it look like the Red Arrows (insert your favourite display team) has been by!  

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Winter is quite depressing, no airshows over here.. A couple of weeks ago I heard jets flying above my job but I did'nt bother to go out and take a look. That was a bad idea I realized later, it was SAAB 37 Viggens 50:th anniversary so there was a short display over Linköping with a 37 Viggen together with two 39 Gripen... I'd have to be better prepared next time  Wish I knew when Gripen E 39-8 is about to do its first flight :
> Anyway, here are a few shots from Nyköping/Skavsta September 2016; Johan Gustavsson doing aerobatics with his civil glider.. with lots of smoke


----------



## Erik X (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks Click, Roo and Graham



Roo said:


> Johan will be performing here in Australia in a couple of weeks at the Avalon airshow including a night display on Friday  Looking forward to seeing him perform!


I would like to see the night display also and try some high-iso shots  
Johan has some pictures on his web site, it looks quite spectacular http://www.j-gustafsson.com/


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 19, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Winter is quite depressing, no airshows over here.. A couple of weeks ago I heard jets flying above my job but I did'nt bother to go out and take a look. That was a bad idea I realized later, it was SAAB 37 Viggens 50:th anniversary so there was a short display over Linköping with a 37 Viggen together with two 39 Gripen... I'd have to be better prepared next time  Wish I knew when Gripen E 39-8 is about to do its first flight :
> Anyway, here are a few shots from Nyköping/Skavsta September 2016; Johan Gustavsson doing aerobatics with his civil glider.. with lots of smoke



jealous!!!!!

I flew gliders a bit at Uni... awesome experience.

lovely shots... and nice weather too.


----------



## Erik X (Feb 20, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> jealous!!!!!
> 
> I flew gliders a bit at Uni... awesome experience.


I know how you feel, once I was in love with a LS-3 15m glider..  It was not considered as a stellar performer, the other pilots in the flying club preferred the other planes which ment that I could usually stay in the air all day playing in the clouds and looking at the view.. Left hand on the flap control (it was like playing a trombone someone said), right hand on the stick.. The sky was the limit 8)
Towing was also fun, we had a Piper PA-25 Pawnee stripped from all spraying equipment so it flew like a rocket, 4.5m/s climb towing a one-seater, once centered in a 5m/s thermal we made almost 10m/s climb. 1000m altitude gain in 100 seconds  The glider pilots started complaining if you wasted time on not coming down as quickly as possible (they payed towing per minute..). Effective and fun flying in other words

Johan on short final with gear and airbrakes deployed, sideslipping (check rudder position) to get down as quickly as possible


----------



## Erik X (Feb 21, 2017)

De Havilland DH.114 Heron. A British beauty  First flight 1950, 150 built. Mostly used as civil passenger aircraft but also as military transport aircraft in several countries. This individual is modernized with Lycoming IO-540 (I guess) boxer engines instead of the original Gipsy Queen engines. F11 flygdag, Nyköping-Skavsta airport Sept 2016


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2017)

I especially like the second shot. Well done, Erik.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
Very nice shots of a beautiful plane, I guess there are good reasons for modernising, but it does slightly spoil her classic lines. 
However the installation does not look out of place and certainly gives nice clean modern lines showing that the basic original design endures well, and the original engine nacelles do definitely date the plane. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> De Havilland DH.114 Heron. A British beauty  First flight 1950, 150 built. Mostly used as civil passenger aircraft but also as military transport aircraft in several countries. This individual is modernized with Lycoming IO-540 (I guess) boxer engines instead of the original Gipsy Queen engines. F11 flygdag, Nyköping-Skavsta airport Sept 2016


----------



## Erik X (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks Click and Graham


Valvebounce said:


> .. but it does slightly spoil her classic lines.


Yes that was the first thing that came to my mind, why not design motor cowlings that matches the rest of the plane? But probably they have taken the complete engine nacelles from Piper Navajo or something similar to make certification easier. You have to compromise to keep 60-year old vintage planes flying.. keep in mind that this one is still used for commercial flying.
By the way, is it a good idea to post pictures of an aircraft wreck that was salvaged from the seafloor after 50 years.. there is a creepy cold-war story behind it


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
I'm guessing if it is being recovered it is going to be preserved and displayed, if it is not the final resting place of the crew I see absolutely no reason not to photograph it, if however it is the final resting place of the crew then there should be good reasons for both recovering it and photographing it. If you can rationalise the reasons then if you are comfortable post the shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Thanks Click and Graham
> 
> 
> Valvebounce said:
> ...


----------



## Erik X (Feb 24, 2017)

Alright, here we go.. 
In June 1952, a Swedish DC-3 signal intelligence aircraft with a crew of eight disappeared over the Baltic Sea while monitoring a Soviet naval excercise. One of the two Catalinas searching for the lost plane was shot down by Soviet aircraft three days later. The Catalina crew managed to make an emergency landing and was rescued. The event triggered a diplomatic crisis, years later Nikita Khrushchev confirmed that the DC-3 had been shot down.
In 2003, the DC-3 was found and salvaged and is now on display in Flygvapenmuseum Linköping. The airframe is kept in a climate-controlled glass showcase to prevent corrosion. There are also personal belongings, radios, maps and other equipment on display, amazingly intact after 50 years on the seafloor. The DC-3 was equipped with a top secret radio receiver which allowed monitoring of the new Soviet attack radar working at 10GHz. There has been speculation that this might have been one reason the plane was shot down.

Full story here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalina_affair
http://www.nyteknik.se/fordon/span-style-color-red-tv-span-de-avslojade-hemlig-radar-6418293
http://www.flygvapenmuseum.se/utstallningar/hemliga-handlingar-dc-3an-som-forsvann/
Flygvapenmuseum has a fine collection of aircrafts from 1910 to present, it is well worth a visit if you happen to be around..


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
A very interesting story and worthy of remembrance lest we forget how tenuous our peace is even at the best of times. Thank you for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Alright, here we go..
> In June 1952, a Swedish DC-3 signal intelligence aircraft with a crew of eight disappeared over the Baltic Sea while monitoring a Soviet naval excercise. One of the two Catalinas searching for the lost plane was shot down by Soviet aircraft three days later. The Catalina crew managed to make an emergency landing and was rescued. The event triggered a diplomatic crisis, years later Nikita Khrushchev confirmed that the DC-3 had been shot down.
> In 2003, the DC-3 was found and salvaged and is now on display in Flygvapenmuseum Linköping. The airframe is kept in a climate-controlled glass showcase to prevent corrosion. There are also personal belongings, radios, maps and other equipment on display, amazingly intact after 50 years on the seafloor. The DC-3 was equipped with a top secret radio receiver which allowed monitoring of the new Soviet attack radar working at 10GHz. There has been speculation that this might have been one reason the plane was shot down.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1251division (Mar 4, 2017)

A few shots from this week: R-2508 Complex



 Training



 Traverse



 RTB


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi 1251division. 
Nice series of shots, I really like the ambiance of the last shot, good call on the title, I think that the right title can really add to the picture. 

Cheers, Graham. 



1251division said:


> A few shots from this week: R-2508 Complex


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2017)

1251division said:


> A few shots from this week: R-2508 Complex



Very nice pictures. Well done.


----------



## 1251division (Mar 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures. Well done.





Valvebounce said:


> Hi 1251division.
> Nice series of shots, I really like the ambiance of the last shot, good call on the title, I think that the right title can really add to the picture.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thank you guys very much, I appreciate it. Most of the time we're out at the low level areas we are looking for those tight shots, but I always try to grab what I can in the distance to capture the place and come back with something different as well.


----------



## Roo (Mar 5, 2017)

1251division said:


> A few shots from this week: R-2508 Complex



great shots - really love the T-6 Texan 2 shot


----------



## 1251division (Mar 6, 2017)

Here are some of the others, one of which was a very special catch:















 VFC-12 Aggressor


----------



## Roo (Mar 6, 2017)

1251division said:


> Here are some of the others, one of which was a very special catch:



Nice ones of the Superbug and Viper but the bug in aggressor camo is a rare bird.


----------



## Roo (Mar 6, 2017)

A couple 5th gen fighters from airshow at Avalon at the weekend


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Nice shots but wow, that second shot is fantastic, is that a rainbow through the vapour? I would guess you have to be in pretty much the perfect position to see that? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> A couple 5th gen fighters from airshow at Avalon at the weekend


----------



## Roo (Mar 6, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Nice shots but wow, that second shot is fantastic, is that a rainbow through the vapour? I would guess you have to be in pretty much the perfect position to see that?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham! The F-22 was really making it's own stealth cloud ;D Usually at Avalon the backlighting causes a lot of difficulty but the vapour rainbows were really clear to see through the viewfinder so I knew it was something I could exploit.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi 1251division. 
Nice shots, is that one in camo wearing "Soviet" red stars or do they have alternative significance in that application. 

Cheers, Graham. 



1251division said:


> Here are some of the others, one of which was a very special catch:


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2017)

Roo said:


> A couple 5th gen fighters from airshow at Avalon at the weekend



Very nice shots, Roo.

The second one is really cool.


----------



## Roo (Mar 6, 2017)

Click said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > A couple 5th gen fighters from airshow at Avalon at the weekend
> ...



Thanks Click!


----------



## 1251division (Mar 7, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi 1251division.
> Nice shots, is that one in camo wearing "Soviet" red stars or do they have alternative significance in that application.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Graham,

The guys that fly those planes are highly skilled and experienced pilots, and fly the "enemy" planes that the other guys train against. The "Soviet" stars definitely add to the realism!


----------



## 1251division (Mar 7, 2017)

Roo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Roo.
> ...



That's an awesome F-22 shot! I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## Roo (Mar 22, 2017)

Some of Johann Gustafsson at Avalon on the Friday night show. Very hard to do his spectacular display justice.


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 22, 2017)

Chilliwack airshow Aug 2016


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2017)

Roo said:


> Some of Johann Gustafsson at Avalon on the Friday night show. Very hard to do his spectacular display justice.



Cool shots, Roo.


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2017)

snappy604 said:


> Chilliwack airshow Aug 2016



Very nice pictures.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Excellent shots, very hard yet you succeeded in doing it justice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Some of Johann Gustafsson at Avalon on the Friday night show. Very hard to do his spectacular display justice.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi Snappy. 
Very nice shots, it would be great to see more of the Pacific theatre aircraft at more shows this side of the pond. 

Cheers, Graham. 



snappy604 said:


> Chilliwack airshow Aug 2016


----------



## Roo (Mar 28, 2017)

A few RAAF F/A-18F Super Hornet shots from the weekend's Australian Grand Prix. Snakeye and beefcake put on a great display in the Rhino


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2017)

Great shots, Roo.

I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Mar 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Great shots, Roo.
> 
> I especially like the first one. Well done.



Thanks very much Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Great shots, another vote for the first shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> A few RAAF F/A-18F Super Hornet shots from the weekend's Australian Grand Prix. Snakeye and beefcake put on a great display in the Rhino


----------



## Roo (Mar 29, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Great shots, another vote for the first shot.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham!


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 3, 2017)

Third vote for the first shot. GReat capture!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 17, 2017)

Airbus A-400M
Patrouille de France support aircraft



French Airbus A-400M 1498 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

Patrouille de France Alpha Jet 



French Team Alpha Jet 1532 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



French Team Alpha Jet 1847 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Apr 17, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Airbus A-400M
> Patrouille de France support aircraft
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ones Keith! Not sure if it's the shape of the blades or the contra rotating setup but the A-400 sounds very different.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Keith.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 20, 2017)

Just an old Spitfire.. 8) 
Pär Cederqvist flying at Eksjö flygdag, Sweden


----------



## Roo (Aug 20, 2017)

great series Erik!


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2017)

Very nice series. Well done, Erik. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
Never 'just an old Spitfire,' perhaps 'an old Spitfire.' This one is a Spitfire LF Mk. XVIe and according to what I have just read pretty lucky to have made it back to the air, listed as 'one of, if not the most protracted Spitfire restorations ever.'
As per usual Erik a stunning series of shots with beautiful detail and excellent framing giving a real sense of the action. 
Just having another look at 9019 and it struck me how distorted the wing skins look, I don't recall ever thinking that of any other Spitfire, perhaps she has more original skin than most or perhaps there is some other reason? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Just an old Spitfire.. 8)
> Pär Cederqvist flying at Eksjö flygdag, Sweden


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 21, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Erik.
> Never 'just an old Spitfire,' perhaps 'an old Spitfire.' This one is a Spitfire LF Mk. XVIe and according to what I have just read pretty lucky to have made it back to the air, listed as 'one of, if not the most protracted Spitfire restorations ever.'
> As per usual Erik a stunning series of shots with beautiful detail and excellent framing giving a real sense of the action.
> Just having another look at 9019 and it struck me how distorted the wing skins look, I don't recall ever thinking that of any other Spitfire, perhaps she has more original skin than most or perhaps there is some other reason?
> ...



+1
Again a stunning series Erik! These were magnificent flying machines, absolutely not "just a spitfire"... Pity you can't hear the sound of that V12 Merlin engine in the photo's 
cheers, Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi Nat. 
So true about the Merlin sound, I'm lucky to live in an area often frequented by Spitfires as there is a Spitfire restoration company close by (I think they test fly them from there) plus we have beautiful scenery and the Spitfire pilots seem to like to fly round our Island so I often hear Merlin / Griffon engines flying around. 
I'm also going to the Bournemouth Air Festival and hope to see and hear many Spitfires, then the weekend after that I am going to Goodwood and hope to see and hear many Spitfires there too, although the flying display has been somewhat neutered following the tragic Hawker Hunter crash at Shoreham. 
Also I'm sure Erik knew it is not 'Just!'  Plus I think they are (not were) magnificent flying machines.  

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Erik.
> ...


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2017)

You're a lucky guy, Graham.

I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks Roo, Click, Graham and Wiebe
""Also I'm sure Erik knew it is not 'Just!'  Plus I think they are (not were) magnificent flying machines.  ""
Absolutely, we only have one Spitfire around and it is the highlight of the season to watch it fly.. The engine sound is worth the entrance fee alone  

Regarding the wrinkled wing skin, I did some research (see pictures below). Underside looks perfectly smooth but there are obviously some small defects on the upper side of both wings. Pär is flying aerobatics in a very smooth style but you will still need to apply a few 'g' to get around a loop so it is possible that some of the wrinkles in picture 9019 are caused by the load factor. Or maybe they are just caused by age and light conditions? ??? The glossy paint probably reveals more defects that the original matte paint (glossy paint would probably have caused a Me109 to stick at your tail during the war..) . Biltema is using their airplanes for marketing of car wax, that could possibly explain the glossy finish. Plus it looks better at airshows and is easier to keep clean.. 8)


----------



## Erik X (Aug 21, 2017)

Well there are other aircrafts to watch at the airshows also.. de Havilland Tiger Moth for example.
Used as trainer in the Swedish air force 1932-57, the paint scheme was spectacular :


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2017)

Very nice shots, Erik. I especially like the 4th picture.


----------



## Roo (Aug 21, 2017)

On a side note...one of my friends here is building his own full size replica Spitfire in a Tr9 variant. Interestingly he's using a full wood construction with same techniques used in making the Mosquito (plywood sandwich). Unfortunately it won't be Merlin powered as they are now too rare and expensive but it will be Allison V12 powered. It's well under way but still a few years away from completion.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 22, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> ...
> Plus I think they are (not were) magnificent flying machines.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



So true ... Their "working" days may be over but the remaining flying machines _are _indeed magnificent. My mistake


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 22, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Well there are other aircrafts to watch at the airshows also.. de Havilland Tiger Moth for example.
> Used as trainer in the Swedish air force 1932-57, the paint scheme was spectacular :



Hi Erik,
... not really camouflage paint is it 
Paint scheme on the 4th and 5th is coming out real well, but I like the 3rd picture even more with the plane flying against the dark clouds!
cheers, Wiebe


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Click. 
No doubt I shall post some pictures, my problem is people like Erik setting the bar so b|%€¥ high! 

Hi Erik. 
Two more fine sets, it must have been bright to get to use 1/400th f13 at ISO 200 on the Spitfire shot! 

Hi Nat. 
Not the worst mistake made and I'm not perfect by a long shot, just ask the misses! : ;D

Hi Roo. 
That sounds cool, I was going to say a Spitfire on a budget, but I bet it is not cheap even without counting the hours invested! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> You're a lucky guy, Graham.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks Click and Nat. The anti-camouflage was probably intended to reduce the risk for collisions between pilot students... I think it might do the job! 

Thanks Graham
> it must have been bright to get to use 1/400th f13 at ISO 200 on the Spitfire shot! 
Actually I am trying to get the full prop discs the experts here talk about but then I end up with perfectly blurred pictures  Have not yet converted to using Tv as someone proposed so I still use Av but reduce iso and adjust aperture so the exposure ends up somewhere between 1/400 and 1/650s. But it is simply too stressful to do that while trying to track and lock focus on airplanes : 95% of my pictures are already blurred and if I go for full discs, 100% will be crap  

Anyway, here are some other common airplanes form the Eksjö airshow. You probably see lots of them every day (irony!) ;D http://broairshow.se/index.html
deHavilland Puss Moth (is the British Green color possibly intended as camouflage??)
Bücker Bu 133 Jungmeister (it is the biplane with radial engine and a maltese cross on the side)
Bücker Jungmann (the other biplane)


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 22, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Thanks Click and Nat. The anti-camouflage was probably intended to reduce the risk for collisions between pilot students... I think it might do the job!
> 
> Thanks Graham
> > it must have been bright to get to use 1/400th f13 at ISO 200 on the Spitfire shot!
> ...



Hi Erik,
again some nice shots, I especially like the 4th, of the Bu133 approaching - as if you are in the air above the plane (sadly I presume it was in a dive though  )
Thumbs up, keep on posting!
cheers, Wiebe


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
Another fine set of shots, I think some prop blur is sufficient to convey that it is not a model hanging on a string! 
Plus at nearly 400mm you were pretty much at the reciprocal on the shutter speed, though that lens has a pretty good IS system. I will second the suggestion that selecting Tv is an easier way to get the shutter speed set, also if it is possible on your camera you can set one of the back buttons to a something like 1/200th(or slower), ISO100, Tv, AF enabled set the mode points etc then while you hold that button you will have prop disc possibility, let go and use your normal method and you have sharp shots. Just a thought, and something I discovered on my 1DsIII at Goodwood Members Meeting in March this year, I think I have just cracked setting it on my 7DII and I intend to use both cameras with settings similar to my explanation programmed to the * button for both the Bournemouth Air Festival and the Goodwood Revival. 
Sadly I don't see many other classic aircraft flying around, I was nearly "buzzed" by a Texan flying quite low (without doubt higher than the minimum permissible altitude) over the local cliffs while I was stood at the bottom! ;D ;D but that was last year. 
I know the feeling of not being willing to risk the few good shots just for artistic effect, I like jets for photography, no need to worry about prop discs and they usually carry enough speed for any included background to be blurred with the pan! I don't like most jets for their lack of soul when compared to propeller planes. 

Cheers, Graham. 

Edit. 
I have just looked at the 5DIII manual and it looks like the setting is not available via the method I suggested but it would be possible to assign C1-C3 with the desired settings (and many more options too), it means spinning the dial and remembering to spin it back is where this breaks down for me! 



Erik X said:


> Thanks Click and Nat. The anti-camouflage was probably intended to reduce the risk for collisions between pilot students... I think it might do the job!
> 
> Thanks Graham
> > it must have been bright to get to use 1/400th f13 at ISO 200 on the Spitfire shot!
> ...


----------



## Focuzed (Aug 23, 2017)

Here's a photo of a coalition jump last July in Bulgaria. I was lucky enough to be near the DZ. I took this with my 5D3 and 70-300 IS ii USM.


----------



## Roo (Aug 23, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Thanks Click and Nat. The anti-camouflage was probably intended to reduce the risk for collisions between pilot students... I think it might do the job!
> 
> Thanks Graham
> > it must have been bright to get to use 1/400th f13 at ISO 200 on the Spitfire shot!
> ...



I tend to use TV mode because the aperture is not as critical due to the distances we are from the planes in flight. On really bright days I'll tend to add a CPL just so I can get the shutter speed slow enough without blowing out the image. You can throw in auto ISO which will allow you to just adjust your shutter speed to suit the prop blur you want and concentrate on tracking your subject


----------



## Erik X (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks Wiebe, I'm kind of grounded these days so my only option is to catch planes when they are diving or turning.. 

Thanks Graham and Roo for all advices
There are two more airshows here before the season end so I'm going to try Tv mode as you suggest. Then I think I need to spend some time reading the manual 8) Last time I did, I discovered the 'safety shift' mode which more or less revolutionized bird and airshow photography in Av mode. When enabled, the camera steps down ISO temporarily if the shutter speed hits the shortest possible time so that feature saves a lot of overexposed pictures.. But why on earth did the Canon software people chose such a cryptic name? 
My main problem is something else, the IS of the EF100-400L2 is simply fantastic.. for seagulls and WW1 fighter planes that is.. But when I track a Spitfire or a jet, the horisontal stabilisation simply quits since it can not handle the yaw rate.. and when the pilot pulls up for a loop, the vertical stabilisation does the same  So then there is no IS at all.. I wish that the Canon engineers had implemented a low-gain mode instead, which could ignore panning at constant speed and just compensate for shakes. But no.
I have not figured out if the piezo gyros saturate or if the moving lens hits the mechanical stops.. If it is the latter, I guess that IS mode 3 would work better but it seems not.. 
Anyway, now I'm experimenting with adding 'inertia' to the camera instead; if I have the tripod attached and align the ball joint to 90°, I can have the extended tripod legs resting on my shoulder, that will spread out the mass so I get kind of 'flywheel' action. It seems to work pretty well, the only thing I'm worried about is that I may knock down spectators and photographers standing behind me.. Maybe a red flag at the end of the legs would solve that problem? To be continued.. 
Anyway, short shutter time allows studies of how smoke puffs form under a Saab Safir. It would not be possible at 1/100s ;D


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2017)

Another very nice series, Erik.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 24, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Thanks Wiebe, I'm kind of grounded these days so my only option is to catch planes when they are diving or turning..
> 
> Thanks Graham and Roo for all advices
> There are two more airshows here before the season end so I'm going to try Tv mode as you suggest. Then I think I need to spend some time reading the manual 8) Last time I did, I discovered the 'safety shift' mode which more or less revolutionized bird and airshow photography in Av mode. When enabled, the camera steps down ISO temporarily if the shutter speed hits the shortest possible time so that feature saves a lot of overexposed pictures.. But why on earth did the Canon software people chose such a cryptic name?
> ...



Hi Erik,
Good luck with your experiments! As for exposure - for bird photography (the other type of birds  ) I usually set the camera to full M (only in rare cases with auto-ISO) as there is relatively little variation in lighting conditions of the birds themselves, although the sky (clouds) might have different brightness. It has the advantage of full control over shutter speed and aperture (DoF). That said, I only pan across a small area; I can imagine your type of photography needs much larger "swings" hence more variation in exposure... Care to comment?
Whatever your method - your photo's are always perfectly exposed here on the forum! Setting the bar sky high 
cheers, Wiebe

P.S.> I can understand your reason to use short shutter speed for the smoke puffs - but subjective - I like the pictures better when the props are blurred at the tips, gives more impression of speed. Nice series again!


----------



## Erik X (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for the comment Click
Hi Wiebe, There is an old trick amongst fighter pilots to fly toward the sun to evade heat-seeking missiles. I can't explain why the birds that I am tracking across the sky do the same, maybe evolution have taught them how to evade photographers? Anyway, when 'safety shift' is enabled, I get perfectly exposed but quite unusable bird silhoettes against the sun.. But I am happy, that is most important ;D
I am quite sure I will not be able to handle 'M' setting while shooting swifts, swallows and jets so my plan is to try 'Tv' for aircrafts and stay with 'Av' for birds.
The bar must of course be set sky high for any bird and aircraft photography ;D Hold on, I will post 3000 blurred pictures from the latest airshow soon 8)

I attach a picture of the latest high-tech pitot tube cover, a Russian AN-2, and an aerobatic pilot (Jacob Holländer) that seems to ignore any risks.. I wish he did his knife edge just a few meters higher.. 



Nat_WA said:


> Hi Erik,
> Good luck with your experiments! As for exposure - for bird photography (the other type of birds  ) I usually set the camera to full M (only in rare cases with auto-ISO) as there is relatively little variation in lighting conditions of the birds themselves, although the sky (clouds) might have different brightness. It has the advantage of full control over shutter speed and aperture (DoF). That said, I only pan across a small area; I can imagine your type of photography needs much larger "swings" hence more variation in exposure... Care to comment?
> Whatever your method - your photo's are always perfectly exposed here on the forum! Setting the bar sky high
> cheers, Wiebe
> ...


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 25, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Thanks for the comment Click
> Hi Wiebe, There is an old trick amongst fighter pilots to fly toward the sun to evade heat-seeking missiles. I can't explain why the birds that I am tracking across the sky do the same, maybe evolution have taught them how to evade photographers? Anyway, when 'safety shift' is enabled, I get perfectly exposed but quite unusable bird silhoettes against the sun.. But I am happy, that is most important ;D
> I am quite sure I will not be able to handle 'M' setting while shooting swifts, swallows and jets so my plan is to try 'Tv' for aircrafts and stay with 'Av' for birds.
> The bar must of course be set sky high for any bird and aircraft photography ;D Hold on, I will post 3000 blurred pictures from the latest airshow soon 8)
> ...



LOL ;D I see you are into taking pictures of other birds as well 
Can't wait to see your 3000 blurred pictures (at least those would bring back some of my confidence   
the ones you posted are just too high quality again... :'( )


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2017)

I really like the pitot tube cover. ;D

Excellent series, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 25, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Can't wait to see your 3000 blurred pictures (at least those would bring back some of my confidence
> the ones you posted are just too high quality again... :'( )


Alright, what about these? ;D I think I have already deleted most of the blurred.. 

Hi Click. The pitot covers seem to develop to some kind of bizarre art, here are more
https://newsline.kitplanes.com/2016/07/28/pitot-fun/

erik


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Hi Click. The pitot covers seem to develop to some kind of bizarre art, here are more
> https://newsline.kitplanes.com/2016/07/28/pitot-fun/
> 
> erik



Hi Erik,

Thanks for the link. Some are very original.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 25, 2017)

A sharp but messy picture  Refueling of the two Bucker aircrafts..
I wonder if the metal funnel on the exhaust pipe is the carburettor heating?


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
These shots gave me a warm fuzzy feeling. It does bring some comfort to know that others get shots almost as bad as I do! 
I like the pitot tube cover, I hope it is FAA approved! 
It must be said when you nail it, you NAIL it. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see your 3000 blurred pictures (at least those would bring back some of my confidence
> ...


----------



## Erik X (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi Graham
There are two airshows next weekend so I will most likely come up with more disastrous photos by then 8)
I tried to shoot swallows and dragonflies today but they are fast, I am slow  Anyway, shooting jets are quite relaxing after practicing on swallows.. 
Final pictures of Jacob Holländer, his 'Thor' seems to burn quite a lot of oil judging from all the smoke ;D
Erik


----------



## Roo (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice shots as always Erik  We all have our failures with images but the keepers that we share make it worth it


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2017)

Another very nice series, Erik. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
Wow, nice shots. 
Double wow, two air shows that you can attend on the same weekend! 
I have tried dragonflies, they are quite easy when they, ??? where the hell did he go! ;D
And as for swallows, they must be combat trained, never fly straight and level for more than a second! 
I'm guessing Thor has quite the radial engine to swing a three blade prop, what emissions test! : 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Hi Graham
> There are two airshows next weekend so I will most likely come up with more disastrous photos by then 8)
> I tried to shoot swallows and dragonflies today but they are fast, I am slow  Anyway, shooting jets are quite relaxing after practicing on swallows..
> Final pictures of Jacob Holländer, his 'Thor' seems to burn quite a lot of oil judging from all the smoke ;D
> Erik


----------



## stevelee (Aug 27, 2017)

Blue Angels planes at the air museum at the Pensacola naval base:


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi Steve. 
Nice shot, clever how they have kept them flying a display after retirement. 
Looks like there were some other more interesting  planes below for us piston power lovers. 

Cheers, Graham. 



stevelee said:


> Blue Angels planes at the air museum at the Pensacola naval base:


----------



## stevelee (Aug 27, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Steve.
> Nice shot, clever how they have kept them flying a display after retirement.
> Looks like there were some other more interesting  planes below for us piston power lovers.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Yes, great way to display them: saves floor space and lets you look at them from above and below. I liked that angle for the picture. It's a very interesting museum with a lot to see. They even had a building closed and there were still plenty of planes. Luckily, I was there a day that four of the Blue Angels were doing practice runs.
http://www.stevelee.name/rockiesroadtrip/pensacola/airshow.html


----------



## Erik X (Aug 27, 2017)

Can't stop spamming.. 
C130
SK60 / Saab 105
Hkp15/AgustaWestland AW109 LUHS
Hkp 5/Hughes 300


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Can't stop spamming..



You're a very good spammer. 

I really like your pictures. Keep posting.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Erik X said:
> 
> 
> > Can't stop spamming..
> ...



Yes, I really doubt that many people would come to the Military Aircraft thread of a photography site if they were annoyed by pictures of military aircraft. 

Good pictures.


----------



## zim (Aug 27, 2017)

+1 yip, lovin your spam man ;D


----------



## Roo (Aug 27, 2017)

Spam - a meal in a can...well this is a feast for the eyes ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
If only all my spam was as interesting as this I would be ok with it! 
Another great series of shots, thanks. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Can't stop spamming..
> C130
> SK60 / Saab 105
> Hkp15/AgustaWestland AW109 LUHS
> Hkp 5/Hughes 300


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 28, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see your 3000 blurred pictures (at least those would bring back some of my confidence
> ...



Hi Erik, I'm so glad that even you do not score a 100% hit-rate 
... apparently you are human after all ;D 8)

Now I might be brave enough to dig up one of my meagre attempts - just to be criticized 

cheers, Wiebe


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 28, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Can't stop spamming..
> C130
> SK60 / Saab 105
> Hkp15/AgustaWestland AW109 LUHS
> Hkp 5/Hughes 300



Another excellent series!
Keep on spamming ... 

Wiebe.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 28, 2017)

Click said:


> You're a very good spammer.



I love the combination aircrafts, photography and spamming ;D Thanks Click, Steve, Zim, Roo and Graham
Wiebe, please go ahead and dig up your pictures.  

Here are some pictures from inside a top secret signal intelligence plane.. Fortunately it is decommisioned now, otherwise I would end up in jail ;D Swedish Air Force Sud SE-210 Caravelle III 'TP85', in service 1972-1999. On display at Flygvapenmuseum Linköping. Now and then they have a guided tour, it needs to be booked months in advance though.. Guide Jan Henrysson


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 29, 2017)

Yet more Spam Erik, I don't know what we should do to stop this menace!  ;D
I bet that was a fascinating tour to see what used to pass as top secret. I went to Bletchley Park (home of the WWII code breakers) a while back and it was absolutely amazing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > You're a very good spammer.
> ...


----------



## Erik X (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks Graham, Bletchley Park sounds very interesting 
The spam problem is solved for a while, need to produce new pictures 8) Oh, maybe I have a few pictures of a SK61 Beagle B 125 Bulldog.. and a sharp pic of the deHavilland DHC-1 Chipmunk ;D
Erik



Valvebounce said:


> Yet more Spam Erik, I don't know what we should do to stop this menace!  ;D
> I bet that was a fascinating tour to see what used to pass as top secret. I went to Bletchley Park (home of the WWII code breakers) a while back and it was absolutely amazing.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2017)

Very nice series, Erik.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
Another very nice series of shots, only one observation, I think the first shot is the wrong way up as the pilots tie is not hanging across his face and there is no stuff (maps, sweet wrappers etc) sitting on the inside of the canopy which surely it would be if he were flying inverted! : ;D ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Very nice series, Erik.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 30, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Thanks Graham, Bletchley Park sounds very interesting
> The spam problem is solved for a while, need to produce new pictures 8) Oh, maybe I have a few pictures of a SK61 Beagle B 125 Bulldog.. and a sharp pic of the deHavilland DHC-1 Chipmunk ;D
> Erik



Hi Erik,
nice series again, the Bulldog going through a roll

For contrast I'll attach a Dornier Do-228 of the Dutch Coast-guard; slow, no aerobatics, predictable course so a good match for my capabilities  8)
Next time there is an airshow near where I live I really have to go ...

Wiebe


----------



## Roo (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice shot Wiebe - not an aircraft we see much of down here 

After Erik's posts I was having some aircraft photography withdrawals and took myself off to the RAAF Museum yesterday...


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 30, 2017)

Roo said:


> Nice shot Wiebe - not an aircraft we see much of down here
> 
> After Erik's posts I was having some aircraft photography withdrawals and took myself off to the RAAF Museum yesterday...



Well done Roo, you managed to keep your pictures relatively uncluttered - which is a huge achievement in most museums... 
Wiebe


----------



## Erik X (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Graham! Noo.. you can make a barrel roll with positive load factor all way through, that will keep all your loose stuff safely on the floor and the tie in proper place ;D
The picture of the Jak-52 in a rainshower below looks really strange though, I have no memory of holding the camera upside down.. Why did the daylight hit the underside : And what is the plastic bag doing in the rear part of the cabin? A pilot briefcase would be ok, but a plastic bag..  


Valvebounce said:


> ...only one observation, I think the first shot is the wrong way up as the pilots tie is not hanging across his face and there is no stuff (maps, sweet wrappers etc) sitting on the inside of the canopy which surely it would be if he were flying inverted! : ;D ;D



Good job Wiebe, perfectly sharp... The weather is difficult to do something about 
I flew in a DO-228 many years ago, I still remember the astonishing climb performance

Nice series Roo, that Vampire would look great in the sky, sunset.. minimum altitude :


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Hi Graham! Noo.. you can make a barrel roll with positive load factor all way through, that will keep all your loose stuff safely on the floor and the tie in proper place ;D



Absolutely!

Pilot Bob Hoover performs a 1G roll while pouring a glass of tea. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9pvG_ZSnCc


----------



## Roo (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks Wiebe and Erik

Here are a few more from the main exhibition. Would you prefer to shoot this Vampire near sunset at minimum altitude - the target tug "bumble bee" scheme is is a standout.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 31, 2017)

Really nice photos, Roo. The information signs are a bit difficult to read but except from that I would say that sharpness is perfect... I hope the crew of the Aermacchi MB-326 is allowed to take a break now and then ;D

I had no idea that Piper J-3 Cub was approved for aerobatics bit it did so at the Eksjö airshow :


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2017)

Roo and Erik,

Very nice pictures, guys. 8)

I especially like the first of the J-3 pictures.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 1, 2017)

A 3/4 scale Mustang replica flying at Eksjö flygdag. It is not the real thing but why not..


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2017)

It's only 3/4 fun. ;D

Nice pictures, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 1, 2017)

Click said:


> It's only 3/4 fun. ;D



3/4 is definitely better than nothing ;D I'm sure it is more affordable than the original


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2017)

Yes indeed


----------



## lion rock (Sep 1, 2017)

Runs on 9 cylinders 8) ;D  ;D
-r


----------



## Erik X (Sep 1, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Runs on 9 cylinders 8) ;D  ;D
> -r


Probably ;D The funny thing is that there are five exhaust pipes on the left side and I believe the mini-Mustang has a V8-engine.. I'm confused  The frontmost pipe is not blackened, maybe it is fake? ;D


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Runs on 9 cylinders 8) ;D  ;D
> -r



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Roo (Sep 1, 2017)

Erik X said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Runs on 9 cylinders 8) ;D  ;D
> ...



There are a couple here powered by Chev 350 V8 engines, including this one, but I think yours got the instructions wrong ;D


----------



## lion rock (Sep 1, 2017)

Erik X said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Runs on 9 cylinders 8) ;D  ;D
> ...



Excellent catalytic converter installed!!!
-r


----------



## Roo (Sep 1, 2017)

A full size P-51 undergoing restoration to return to flight and in the foreground you can spy the Mosquito under construction. The museum has about 85 aircraft in its collection and they have 2 conditions as to whether an aircraft is maintained as flightworthy. The first is that they must have at least 2 of the type and the second is that it has to be able to be operated within the constraints of their budget. The first reason is fairly obvious as they don't want to lose a unique aircraft in an accident but the second one they have been able to get around where they have "permanently loaned" an aircraft to a private museum such as they did by providing an Avon Sabre to Temora. Unfortunately that aircraft has remained grounded while they sort out a solution to the MB ejector seat no longer being serviceable.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 2, 2017)

A few pictures from todays airshow at Örebro airport.. I have a full 128 GB CF card with 5000 pictures to go through, it will take a few weeks.. 
But it was really nice, the audience was allowed to stand just a few meters away from the airplanes starting up in the flight line. It is a bit noisy to stand between a Spitfire and a Mustang warming up the engines, believe me 8) Not to mention when the vintage Saab jets started up; Draken, Viggen, Lansen, Tunnan, 105... But I simply love this ;D Now I have fuel to keep spamming until Christmas ;D


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Now I have fuel to keep spamming until Christmas ;D



Good. Keep posting. Looking forward to seeing more of your pictures. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
I second that emotion, but 5000, I thought I better ease up at 1600 in a day. I have had a cursory look and think I might have a couple of nice shots to share but drinking with friends got in the way of editing! : 
Some years ago our local airfield managed to have a nice air show, a rope between us and the planes which were parked as close to the rope as a self parked Spitfire can get, I stood behind when it was fired up, amazing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Erik X said:
> 
> 
> > Now I have fuel to keep spamming until Christmas ;D
> ...


----------



## Erik X (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Grahamn


Valvebounce said:


> .. I thought I better ease up at 1600 in a day.


Good idea, I managed to stop at 2300 today  The weather wasn't very nice so I guess 99% of the pictures are crap anyway.. The SK35 Draken did it's best to bring some warmth but it didn't help much ;D


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Erik. I especially like the 3rd one, MAX TO Thrust + AB. 8)


----------



## Roo (Sep 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Erik. I especially like the 3rd one, MAX TO Thrust + AB. 8)



Agreed - a valiant attempt to dry out the runway ;D


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2017)

Roo said:


> ... a valiant attempt to dry out the runway ;D



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Erik X (Sep 3, 2017)

Roo said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice pictures, Erik. I especially like the 3rd one, MAX TO Thrust + AB. 8)
> ...


It think it tries to live up to it's name, a dragon is supposed to breathe fire 8)
The afterburner creates new photography problems.. 'sound pressure induced camera shakes' ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
Very nice shots of the planes in the rain, we had the two Vampires of the Norwegian Airforce Historical Squadron, possibly the best jet display of the weekend with the exception of the Red Arrows, such smooth fluid formation flying. 

I'm now glad I took that many photo's yesterday as today was cancelled, well at least all the flying land based Air Festival activities etc, it was raining sideways, cloud base about -1 metre so we all went for a drive round just for something to do. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Hi Grahamn
> 
> 
> Valvebounce said:
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
;D ;D ;D very good, but it does actually seems to be working 

Hi Erik. 
'sound pressure induced camera shakes' ;D ;D ;D ;D very nice problem to have. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice pictures, Erik. I especially like the 3rd one, MAX TO Thrust + AB. 8)
> ...





Roo said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice pictures, Erik. I especially like the 3rd one, MAX TO Thrust + AB. 8)
> ...


----------



## littleB (Sep 3, 2017)

Some pictures from 2009. Airshow near Moscow. 

It was cloudy that day, I had some issues getting sharp pictures of planes in flight.

MIG-29.
SU30-MK.
TU-160 strategic supersonic bomber.


----------



## littleB (Sep 3, 2017)

Baltic Bees Jet Team (YL-KSH and YL-KSS) | Aero L-39C


----------



## littleB (Sep 3, 2017)

Some SUs and MIGs.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
First shot from the Bournemouth Air Festival. 

The Red Arrows do British Rail. I know it's reversed but hey closeish! 


SE0A3863_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi LittleB. 
Some very nice shots, I wonder about the last shot, did they deploy the chutes to force the plane to land as it appears to still be airborne? 

Cheers, Graham. 



littleB said:


> Some SUs and MIGs.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2017)

Very nice series, littleB.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> First shot from the Bournemouth Air Festival.
> 
> The Red Arrows do British Rail. I know it's reversed but hey closeish!




Cool shot. 8) Well done, Graham.


----------



## littleB (Sep 4, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi LittleB.
> Some very nice shots, I wonder about the last shot, did they deploy the chutes to force the plane to land as it appears to still be airborne?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thats just a moment before touching the ground and just a moment after the chutes are out.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 4, 2017)

Team 50 (flying Saab 91 'Safir') at Örebro flygdag.


----------



## Roo (Sep 4, 2017)

Excellent stuff littleB and Erik. 

Some of the strike aircraft at the museum - Canberra, Phantom and F-111G intake cover.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2017)

Very nice shots, guys. Thanks for sharing your pictures. Keep posting.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Nice shots, I took my shot of a Phantom from the other end straight up the afterburner! I had the privilege to see a Canberra fly with a spitfire just before they were withdrawn from service, a beautiful aircraft. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Excellent stuff littleB and Erik.
> 
> Some of the strike aircraft at the museum - Canberra, Phantom and F-111G intake cover.


----------



## Roo (Sep 5, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Nice shots, I took my shot of a Phantom from the other end straight up the afterburner! I had the privilege to see a Canberra fly with a spitfire just before they were withdrawn from service, a beautiful aircraft.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham! That would be a great shot of the Phantom but, unfortunately, we can't get to the rear of the one in the museum. Temora museum's Canberra is returning to flight status this year so we should be seeing it at airshows again after a long absence.


----------



## rexbot (Sep 5, 2017)

Something a little different - US Navy Blue Angels on a direct pass overhead at an airshow on 9/4/17. The shot was underexposed anyway, so I just bottomed out the blacks and ended up with a great silhouette.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow, been away only a couple of days and the topic has been flooded with quality shots... 



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> First shot from the Bournemouth Air Festival.
> 
> The Red Arrows do British Rail. I know it's reversed but hey closeish!
> ...



@Graham, did you use high speed continuous on your 7DmkII to capture this, or do you have superhuman skills in timing the shot 

cheers, Wiebe


----------



## Erik X (Sep 5, 2017)

Saab J32 B Lansen is airworthy and flying again! First flight 1952, in service 1956-1997 in Swedish Air Force. 
450 were built, one third were lost in accidents.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2017)

Another very nice series, Erik. 8)


----------



## Erik X (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks Click. Actually, I have more of them... ;D


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Thanks Click. Actually, I have more of them... ;D



Hey, that's great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roo (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice rescue rexbot and a great looking aircraft Erik!

This aircraft shouldn't need an introduction


----------



## Roo (Sep 5, 2017)

Sopwith Pup replica start up


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Roo,

Very nice pictures.

I just love those old airplanes.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Nat. 
Superhuman skills of course!   ;D 
I wish, in all seriousness, I used the full 10fps of the camera for a 5 or 6 shot burst, and along with that, Jupiter, Mars, Neptune and a couple of other planets aligned along with the good fortune of tracking the plane that passed in front, plus I guessed when they were close and hit the shutter button in time to not just get smoke like most of the other times I tried for a cross! :
I was using the + shaped 5 point expansion as that is what you are allowed with the 1.4x on the 100-400mm. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Wow, been away only a couple of days and the topic has been flooded with quality shots...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
A few more of the Red Arrows, I was surprised to see two heads in the lead plane in the second shot, I thought they always flew solo for a display? 



SE0A3776_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3756_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3769_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3783_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Graham, 

I really like your pictures. 8)

Well done, Sir!


----------



## Roo (Sep 6, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> A few more of the Red Arrows, I was surprised to see two heads in the lead plane in the second shot, I thought they always flew solo for a display?
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shots Graham! 

You are right - normally they do fly solo at airshow displays. There must have been some specific reason for it.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 6, 2017)

Ok, well this is in the "whatever" category, and I haven't posted in a long while.

The airshow season will be in October for us here in North Texas, so I decided to get some practice shooting some model aircraft.

This is a "ducted fan" or model jet. It could pass for real without the context that we see in the third pic. The plane travels at about 150 mph, and sounds like a real fighter. These are no toys, and can cost upward of 5K or lots more. They are amazing, and worth a visit with camera if, like me, you have to wait for the "real deal".

Scott


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi rexbot. 
Cool shot, nice recovery. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rexbot said:


> Something a little different - US Navy Blue Angels on a direct pass overhead at an airshow on 9/4/17. The shot was underexposed anyway, so I just bottomed out the blacks and ended up with a great silhouette.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
Great shots, (this lot and the last lot that got lost in the flood of shots) but wow, one third attrition rate to accidents seems real high, I hope the pilots survived (ejector seats?). 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Saab J32 B Lansen is airworthy and flying again! First flight 1952, in service 1956-1997 in Swedish Air Force.
> 450 were built, one third were lost in accidents.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
Really like the first shot, very atmospheric. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Thanks Click. Actually, I have more of them... ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Very cool shots, but I bet you wish you had known how cool the smoke was going to look and kept all of the ground in shot. 
Really nice to hear that the Canberra is being returned to flight. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Sopwith Pup replica start up


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 6, 2017)

@Erik, Roo, Graham, Scott,

Nice series again, all!
Good to see these WW-1 planes still flying, even if they are replica's (but still with that heavy rotary engine in the Pup - good for very tight torque-turns in one direction  )



Erik X said:


> Saab J32 B Lansen is airworthy and flying again! First flight 1952, in service 1956-1997 in Swedish Air Force.
> 450 were built, one third were lost in accidents.



Good to see these early jets being restored to airworthiness, this Saab is looking quite "chunky" - was it a fighter-bomber (a bit similar to the F4 Phantom)? Wiki just calls it a fighter (B version)...

Wiebe


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Scott. 
Nice shots. Many of the planes I saw had proper Perspex canopies with a pilot inside which really lifts the visual effect. 
Was it an electric ducted fan or the real deal mini jet engine? 
I went to a model air show in Normandy France a couple of years ago, there were some terrific aircraft and man those little jet suckers don't half shift, quite difficult to pan if you are close to the flight line! 
Definitely worth a visit even if you don't have to wait for the real thing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



scottkinfw said:


> Ok, well this is in the "whatever" category, and I haven't posted in a long while.
> 
> The airshow season will be in October for us here in North Texas, so I decided to get some practice shooting some model aircraft.
> 
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Sep 6, 2017)

Scott,
Nice photos.
Unlike the real planes, you can REALLY get close and talk to the people, make it very personal interaction. They (the flyers) are absolutely enthusiastic of their wares! A nice adventure.
-r



scottkinfw said:


> Ok, well this is in the "whatever" category, and I haven't posted in a long while.
> 
> The airshow season will be in October for us here in North Texas, so I decided to get some practice shooting some model aircraft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Erik X (Sep 6, 2017)

Great pictures, Roo and Graham. I really like the red arrows with the 'hanging' smoke trails 
The Lansen had a terrible safety record, 100 pilots lost their lives.. This was Saabs first 'all-weather' fighter and the technology was later considered as immature. There was no bomber version but an attack version A32A, interceptor J32B and a surveillance version S32C. You should see the cameras used in the S32C.. it was heavy equipment! On display at the F11 museum at Nyköping-Skavsta. The viewfinder was more or less a periscope going down from cockpit to the cameras under the nose.. The film was moved slowly through the camera during exposure to compensate for the movement of the airplane. Film size: large rolls of approx 15 cm wide B/W film.
Anyway, here are some photos of the J28A deHavilland Vampire in rain and crappy light conditions at the F11 Skavsta airshow.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 6, 2017)

Oh, maybe the Vampire was a bit boring..? ???
What about a few helicopters instead?


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2017)

Erik X said:


> Oh, maybe the Vampire was a bit boring..? ???
> What about a few helicopters instead?



No, not at all.

Very nice series, Erik.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
Thank you for the expanded info on the Saab, such a high price to pay for immature technology. 
Very nice shots of the Vampire, I am hoping to get some of the pair up soon, too many photos to look through! The helicopters are good too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Great pictures, Roo and Graham. I really like the red arrows with the 'hanging' smoke trails
> The Lansen had a terrible safety record, 100 pilots lost their lives.. This was Saabs first 'all-weather' fighter and the technology was later considered as immature. There was no bomber version but an attack version A32A, interceptor J32B and a surveillance version S32C. You should see the cameras used in the S32C.. it was heavy equipment! On display at the F11 museum at Nyköping-Skavsta. The viewfinder was more or less a periscope going down from cockpit to the cameras under the nose.. The film was moved slowly through the camera during exposure to compensate for the movement of the airplane. Film size: large rolls of approx 15 cm wide B/W film.
> Anyway, here are some photos of the J28A deHavilland Vampire in rain and crappy light conditions at the F11 Skavsta airshow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Some more Red Arrows. 



SE0A3789_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3836_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3848_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Very nice pictures. I really like the second one. 8)


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you Valve.

This was definitely NOT electric. It had a huge fuel tank ( I didn't upload the shots of the interior obviously). I used to fly the props so I have a small understanding of these guys. The fuel is a jet fuel for the small turbos (ducted fans).

Our "real" air show is in October, and I already have tickets. There is a photographers section, and a pre-dawn tour- I'm in. I always get the photo section so I can be on the flight line. The pre-dawn is very special because only a few die hard photo enthusiasts and air show enthusiasts attend, so lots of access under superb lighting. Perfect for wide angle lenses. Maybe a new gift 16-35 2.8L III in the very near future for my camera? hmmm.

Can't wait.

scott



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Scott.
> Nice shots. Many of the planes I saw had proper Perspex canopies with a pilot inside which really lifts the visual effect.
> Was it an electric ducted fan or the real deal mini jet engine?
> I went to a model air show in Normandy France a couple of years ago, there were some terrific aircraft and man those little jet suckers don't half shift, quite difficult to pan if you are close to the flight line!
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Scott. 
I guess this is the old two nations divided by a common language thing, hood / bonnet, boot / trunk, etc. 
My confusion was because this side of the pond a ducted fan is the term for an electric version however the fact you said it sounds real led me to think it was the real deal. 
I would love to fly model aircraft, but I can't manage a model car coming back towards me, my Dyslexia kicks in and my coordination leaves in a hurry!  results, not pretty, can't imagine dealing with three axis, I know up and down stay the same but what if you roll the plane! ??? ??? ??? 
Quite jealous of you having the opportunity to do the photographers section, is that using pro credentials or just pay the entry fee?

Cheers, Graham. 



scottkinfw said:


> Thank you Valve.
> 
> This was definitely NOT electric. It had a huge fuel tank ( I didn't upload the shots of the interior obviously). I used to fly the props so I have a small understanding of these guys. The fuel is a jet fuel for the small turbos (ducted fans).
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Thank you for your feedback, much appreciated. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Very nice pictures. I really like the second one. 8)


----------



## Roo (Sep 7, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> Thank you Valve.
> 
> This was definitely NOT electric. It had a huge fuel tank ( I didn't upload the shots of the interior obviously). I used to fly the props so I have a small understanding of these guys. The fuel is a jet fuel for the small turbos (ducted fans).
> 
> ...



Thanks Scott

I was very aware of the electric ducted fans but wasn't aware they were now doing gas powered ones. I guess they would be a fair bit cheaper to run and maintain than the turbines.


----------



## Roo (Sep 7, 2017)

The Moth and Pup in flight.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2017)

Great shots. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 7, 2017)

That picture of the Pup and the Moth in formation is very nice. I tried to shoot a Fokker DR1 in a simulated dogfight against a 'Tummelisa' but found that it was nearly impossible to get both in the (same) picture.. ;D
Wish we had some Red Arrows here also..  Nice shots, Graham. 

Now I can't keep my fingers away from the spam-button any longer ;D 
Saab J29 A 'Tunnan' 1950-1976. 669 built. 'An ugly duckling on the ground, but a swallow in the air', the test pilot concluded the first flight..


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Very nice shots of the Moth and Pup, we had a WWI fly past at Bournemouth of which I have lots of shots to post when I get to them if they are any good. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> The Moth and Pup in flight.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
Thanks, I'm glad people like them, I always worry about that. 
Very nice shots of the Tunnan, not wrong about it being an ugly duckling though! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> That picture of the Pup and the Moth in formation is very nice. I tried to shoot a Fokker DR1 in a simulated dogfight against a 'Tummelisa' but found that it was nearly impossible to get both in the (same) picture.. ;D
> Wish we had some Red Arrows here also..  Nice shots, Graham.
> 
> Now I can't keep my fingers way from the spam-button any longer ;D
> Saab J29 A 'Tunnan' 1950-1976. 669 built. 'An ugly duckling on the ground, but a swallow in the air', the test pilot concluded the first flight..


----------



## Roo (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks very much Click, Erik and Graham!

The Tunnan is an unusual looking little barrel but it does look good in flight.

Looking forward to seeing the WW1 fly past shots Graham!


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice pictures, Erik.

This aircraft looks like a fat F-86 Sabre. ;D


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 8, 2017)

Roo said:


> The Moth and Pup in flight.



Nice pictures Roo,
they bring alive some memories - a long time ago I read most of the "Biggles" series (from cpt W.E.Johns) that featured these planes. Fantastic that they are still flying!

Wiebe


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 8, 2017)

Erik X said:


> That picture of the Pup and the Moth in formation is very nice. I tried to shoot a Fokker DR1 in a simulated dogfight against a 'Tummelisa' but found that it was nearly impossible to get both in the (same) picture.. ;D
> Wish we had some Red Arrows here also..  Nice shots, Graham.
> 
> Now I can't keep my fingers away from the spam-button any longer ;D
> Saab J29 A 'Tunnan' 1950-1976. 669 built. 'An ugly duckling on the ground, but a swallow in the air', the test pilot concluded the first flight..



Nice series Erik, indeed squat on the ground but surprisingly elegant in the air.

As one of the last original (& not merged) European aircraft manufacturers, Saab created an astonishing amount of different models since WW2...! (Some nicer than others  )

Wiebe


----------



## zim (Sep 8, 2017)

Greate stuff!

Really like that thrird arrows shot VB, I'm a sucker for nice cloud formations with sun highlighted aircraft in the foreground.

And congrats to the topic on reaching it's 100th ;D


----------



## Roo (Sep 8, 2017)

zim said:


> And congrats to the topic on reaching it's 100th ;D



Just breaking it in


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2017)

Three excellent shots, Roo. 8) I really like your pictures.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 8, 2017)

Click said:


> This aircraft looks like a fat F-86 Sabre. ;D


It's not fat, it's muscle 8)



zim said:


> And congrats to the topic on reaching it's 100th ;D


Next milestone is 500k views.. if we all start clicking like mad, we're soon there


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Another excellent set of shots. I'm processing the WWI set now, a lot of them are no good though. :-\

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > And congrats to the topic on reaching it's 100th ;D
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Last of the Red Arrows and two shots of Royal Navy Hawks which flew support for the Royal Marines beach assault at Bournemouth. 



SE0A3881_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3914_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3889_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 9, 2017)

I get it!

No this uses a high octane model jet fuel, and loud and authentic sounding it is. The thing has thrust like you wouldn't believe- almost vertical takeoff from dead stop (but almost only).

I flew the prop planes, which are slower, and way less expensive. If you have dyslexia, it is very hard because when the plane is coming towards you the right/left controls are reversed vs. When flying upside down, controls similarly reversed, so low flying is tretcherous. The ducted fans (i.e., fuel powerd jets) easily cost upwards of $6000 USD, so crashing is not an option. 



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Scott.
> I guess this is the old two nations divided by a common language thing, hood / bonnet, boot / trunk, etc.
> My confusion was because this side of the pond a ducted fan is the term for an electric version however the fact you said it sounds real led me to think it was the real deal.
> I would love to fly model aircraft, but I can't manage a model car coming back towards me, my Dyslexia kicks in and my coordination leaves in a hurry!  results, not pretty, can't imagine dealing with three axis, I know up and down stay the same but what if you roll the plane! ??? ??? ???
> ...


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Last of the Red Arrows and two shots of Royal Navy Hawks which flew support for the Royal Marines beach assault at Bournemouth.



Hi Graham,

Very nice series. I especially like the Red Arrows formation.


----------



## Roo (Sep 9, 2017)

The last shots from the Museum and flying display


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2017)

Nice series. Well done, Roo.


----------



## zim (Sep 10, 2017)

@Roo that last shot, you up a ladder?


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
A couple of shots of the Merlin helicopter, this was also flying 'support' for the Marines beach assault. 



SE0A3907_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3917_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3919_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2017)

Very nice panning on the 3rd one. Well done, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Click. 
I've said it before, but I'll say it again, man you are quick! 
Thanks for the praise, I wasn't sure about the sharpness. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Very nice panning on the 3rd one. Well done, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks Click! 

@Zim - they have some small concrete stands for spectators to view from and I was standing at the backof it.

I agree with Click Graham- nice panning  

I was at Phillip Island on the weekend = time to give the motorsports thread a kick along


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Thanks for the vote of confidence. I am also planning to liven up the motorsport thread, have spent the weekend at the Goodwood Revival in very inclement weather, I am try I'm trying to be good and finish the Bournemouth Air Festival shots before moving on but it is hard. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Thanks Click!
> 
> @Zim - they have some small concrete stands for spectators to view from and I was standing at the backof it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 11, 2017)

Roo said:


> The last shots from the Museum and flying display



Hi Roo,

really enjoyed the whole series of WW1 planes; pity the flying display is over 

Wiebe


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 11, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> A couple of shots of the Merlin helicopter, this was also flying 'support' for the Marines beach assault.
> ...
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Nice set of the helo Graham,
+1 (+2? ) on the panning, lucky for us you did such a good job otherwise its camo colour would have hidden it against the background!
I keep being amazed by the size combined with speed and agility these machines have reached over the years 

Wiebe


----------



## Erik X (Sep 11, 2017)

Great helicopter shots Graham!
The spammer is back, this time with Saab AJ37 Viggen


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 11, 2017)

The "Doomsday" E-4 Night Watch 



E-4 Night Watch CCA 2017 5378a © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



E-4 Night Watch CCA 2017 5391a © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Erik X (Sep 11, 2017)

AJ37 part 2 follows.. oh nice pictures Keith!


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> The "Doomsday" E-4 Night Watch



Cool shots, Keith. 8)

Well done.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2017)

Erik X said:


> The spammer is back, this time with Saab AJ37 Viggen



;D

...Another very nice series, Erik.

Keep spamming! 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 11, 2017)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > The "Doomsday" E-4 Night Watch
> ...



Thanks. On a side note, this was my first airshow shoot with the version II 100-400. I was really impressed with the improvements over the version I. Sharper, more contrast, and the IS is much better. keeper rate was much better.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 11, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> ... Sharper, more contrast, and the IS is much better. keeper rate was much better.


Keith, do you experience that the IS starts to behave funny when panning after jets at close distance? 
I realize that the piezo gyros have an upper limit in yaw rate they can handle.. at very high yaw rate, the IS seems to quit completely but there seems to be a critical speed where it starts to behave quite unpredictable..
Erik


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 11, 2017)

Erik X said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > ... Sharper, more contrast, and the IS is much better. keeper rate was much better.
> ...



So far, no. On the version I lens, I would turn off IS when up close to fast panning action.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 12, 2017)

Erik X said:


> AJ37 part 2 follows.. oh nice pictures Keith!



Cool shots Erik, fourth one is special - the exhaust heat just at the edge of cloud and sky - beautiful...!

Wiebe


----------



## chasinglight (Sep 12, 2017)

Here are a few of my favorites from the 2017 AirVenture in Oshkosh






1DX | EF 100-400mm L IS II @ 400mm | 1/60s | f/10 | ISO 100





1DX | EF 100-400mm L IS II @ 263mm | 1/1250s | f/5 | ISO 200





6D | EF 16-35mm f/4L IS @ 31mm | 4.8s | f/8 | ISO 640





6D | EF 16-35mm f/4L IS @ 31mm | 3.3s | f/9 | ISO 320


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2017)

chasinglight said:


> Here are a few of my favorites from the 2017 AirVenture in Oshkosh



Very nice shots.

Excellent panning on the first picture.


----------



## chasinglight (Sep 12, 2017)

A couple shots from the Blue Angels Practice in September at Pensacola NAS.





1DX | EF 100-400mm L IS II @ 241mm | 1/1000s | f/10 | ISO 125





1DX | EF 100-400mm L IS II @ 371mm | 1/1000s | f/5.6 | ISO 125





1DX | EF 100-400mm L IS II @ 400mm | 1/1000s | f/5.6 | ISO 640





1DX | EF 100-400mm L IS II @ 400mm | 1/1000s | f/7.1 | ISO 640


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2017)

Another very nice series. I especially like the second picture. Well done, chasinglight.


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 12, 2017)

chasinglight said:


> Here are a few of my favorites from the 2017 AirVenture in Oshkosh



Wow. Great series.


----------



## Roo (Sep 12, 2017)

Great series chasinglight. Awesome shot of the f-35


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thanks, I nearly called the shot spot Merlin ;D but didn't think it was quite well enough hidden! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi Kieth. 
Nice shots, let's hope it's not needed in its final role. 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> The "Doomsday" E-4 Night Watch


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
Nice series (both of them). 
Really like the 4th shot in the second set, that exhaust haze is incredible, well caught. Interesting landing gear! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> AJ37 part 2 follows.. oh nice pictures Keith!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Chasinglight. 
Some very nice shots, excellent panning in the first shot, and I really like the fireworks over FIFI. Some cool shots of the blue angels too, liking the one with wheels top and bottom! 

Cheers, Graham. 



chasinglight said:


> Here are a few of my favorites from the 2017 AirVenture in Oshkosh


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Some of the WWI aircraft from both sides. 



SE0A3930_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3933_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3935_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3943_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3972_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3975_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
WWI planes Part 2. 


Ok, you all spotted the helicopter, can anyone see the highly camouflaged triplane?


SE0A3982_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3990_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A3998_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4012_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4029_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

All the planes (I think) in one shot, shame they were so spread out. 


SE0A4051_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Some of the Breitling Wing Walkers, this year we only had one plane, there were two last year which made for a more interesting display. 



SE0A4160_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4182_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4204_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
I remembered to try the different modes on my 100-400II, I did not encounter the IS issue that you describe when panning the Red Arrows as they flew over, and at one point I was pointing almost straight up as they passed over, probably the closest we get to see them is at this point I'd guess they were close to their display hard floor height. 
I didn't experience it at Goodwood either when panning race cars at close range which was probably resulting in faster yaw rates than the Red Arrows. 
I think it might be that you have an issue, if you were close by I'd let you borrow my lens (with me present, after all I don't really know you! ) to see if you could replicate the issue to confirm if it is your lens or all of them. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > ... Sharper, more contrast, and the IS is much better. keeper rate was much better.
> ...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 14, 2017)

Our California National Guard gets the newest C-130J version with fire fighting capabilities.
California Capital Airshow, Sacramento, CA.



C-130H water drop CCA 2017 6217 © Keith Breazeal-39 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Our California National Guard gets the newest C-130J version with fire fighting capabilities.
> California Capital Airshow, Sacramento, CA.



Very nice shot. Well done, Keith. 8)


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2017)

I really like your series, Graham.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 14, 2017)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Our California National Guard gets the newest C-130J version with fire fighting capabilities.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 14, 2017)

@Valvebounce - Very nice series Graham! Lots of tri-planes in your aerial display... No Sopwith Pup or Camel present?

@KeithBreazeal - Nice shot of the C130J using its hydro-jets  Did he need to apply reverse thrust on the props to avoid speeding? ;D

Wiebe


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Kieth. 
Very nice shot, good to see ongoing investment to combat the wild fires. I hope it is not needed too often if at all. 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Our California National Guard gets the newest C-130J version with fire fighting capabilities.
> California Capital Airshow, Sacramento, CA.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks Click. 



Click said:


> I really like your series, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thank you. 
Sorry I have no idea what the planes are, not an era that I am particularly familiar with, far more in to the WWII aircraft, you might have a look at my Flickr album if you didn't already as there are some more shots of the WWI display team there. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> @Valvebounce - Very nice series Graham! Lots of tri-planes in your aerial display... No Sopwith Pup or Camel present?
> 
> Wiebe


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 14, 2017)

California Capital Airshow 2017



P-38 Lightning CCA 2017 5314 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



F-15 CCA 2017 6246 © Keith Breazeal-40 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



CCA 2017 U-2 4712 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Patriots Jet Team formatiom CCA 2017 5078 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Kent truck top landing CCA 2017 5906 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



P-38 &amp; A-10 heritage Flight CCA 2017 5879 © Keith Breazeal-37 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2017)

Beautiful series, Keith.

I especially like the P-38 and the F-15.

8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 14, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Keith.
> 
> I especially like the P-38 and the F-15.
> 
> 8)



Thank you.


----------



## tolusina (Sep 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Keith.
> 
> I especially like the P-38 and the F-15.
> 
> 8)


Likewise!
From way back on page two;
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18673.msg349445#msg349445


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi Kieth. 
Really nice shots, especially the first and last shots, the lightning is so beautiful and the A10 is so fugly! ;D
Pretty cool landing on a truck, is it a touch and go or do all three wheels make contact? Total skill and I doff my cap either way! 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> California Capital Airshow 2017


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 15, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Really nice shots, especially the first and last shots, the lightning is so beautiful and the A10 is so fugly! ;D
> Pretty cool landing on a truck, is it a touch and go or do all three wheels make contact? Total skill and I doff my cap either way!
> 
> ...



Thanks Graham


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2017)

Very nice shot, tolusina.


----------



## tolusina (Sep 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, tolusina.


Oh noes, not mine, so sorry if my post came across as claiming that as mine. I wish...... :-\ 

joshmurrah originally posted on page 2
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18673.msg349445#msg349445

I re-posted because I think the A-10 Warthog is a beautiful and impressive aircraft. As or maybe more impressive in their day are both the Mustang and the Lightening, you really don't want to be in the other side's tank when any of these three is around.

Seeing the photo of an A-10 with a P-38 brought to mind the earlier A-10 and P-51 photo so I brought it back around for another viewing on the same page with Keith's.
- - -


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2017)

Sorry for mistaking it as your post


----------



## chasinglight (Sep 15, 2017)

Keith those are amazing photos of the p38 and f15. How do you like the 5D4 for shooting air shows? I love my 1DX, but sometimes I am missing the extra resolution of the 5D3. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> California Capital Airshow 2017


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 15, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Wiebe.
> Thank you.
> Sorry I have no idea what the planes are, not an era that I am particularly familiar with, far more in to the WWII aircraft, you might have a look at my Flickr album if you didn't already as there are some more shots of the WWI display team there.
> 
> ...



The Pup and Camel are British Biplanes from that era. The Camel is quite well known to some peopel thanks to its role/use in the early Biggles books (well worth a read to anyone a fan of plane based adventure/war stories aimed at adults/young adults). there are no flying examples of the Camel, the last one that flew was in the late 80s or maybe early 90's and is on show at Farnborough each year as a static display. Not sure about the Pup though.

Enjoying the wide range of photos. Anyone still shoot with a 7D mk1? I find on airshows that clouds or blue sky are incredibly noisy even at ISO100. Nothing that lightroom can't solve, but do wish they were cleaner out of the camera. Got my last airshow of the year coming up next weekend, hoping for some good weather and good news from all those merlin engined WWII planes.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 15, 2017)

chasinglight said:


> Keith those are amazing photos of the p38 and f15. How do you like the 5D4 for shooting air shows? I love my 1DX, but sometimes I am missing the extra resolution of the 5D3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 5D IV is producing a good percentage more keepers than the 5D III did. I rarely use it in "machine gun" mode but tend to watch the angles and light for the best moment. The colors and shadow detail are superior the 5D III,(IMO) and allow a bit more aggressive cropping without the overall image quality suffering as much.
I bought the VII 10-400 and used it at this airshow for the first time. I was very pleased with it's image quality and IS performance over the old 100-400. One thing I have noticed with the 5D IV over the 5D III is that the backup jpg(SD card) files produced are stunning. I find myself using the jpg version in some occasions. 
I think the slow buffering is a minor problem when all is said and done. I used to shoot airshows with my 7D, but imaging improvements on the FF bodies closes the gap a bit. I'm not sure if I will invest in another APSC body. I bought a M5 and really like the mirrorless. I hope Canon comes out with a FF mirrorless version with the attributes and form of the 5D IV.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi dhr. 
Thanks, I know from Biggles, Algy and Ginger what they are, but I couldn't identify one from the other! Capt. W. E Johns was quite the writer in my opinion. 
I think I read most of the Biggles books back in the day, I still have some of them somewhere, I'd take a bet that they are on black lists for not being "pc" these days : :-\ 
Yes I still use my 7D, I was debating carrying two cameras for the Sunday at Bournemouth and struggled with the choice of 7DII + 1DsIII or 7DII + 7D, didn't matter in the end as the weather put paid to the Sunday displays. 
Yes let's hope the Merlin get going again soon, missed seeing the BBMF at Bournemouth. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Wiebe.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Seems I'm spamming almost as much as Erik now! 

I know this plane could fly straight and level as evidenced by the first shot, but this Gerald Cooper fellow was having terrible trouble, even flying backwards downhill at one point! ;D ;D

Gerald Cooper Stunt Pilot struggling to fly straight and level? I'm sure he is much more accustomed to odd angles of attack. 


SE0A4208_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4219_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4231_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4242_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4254_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4271_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Excellent series. Well done. 8)

Cheers.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks Click. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Excellent series. Well done. 8)
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## applecider (Sep 25, 2017)

This is supposed to be a commemorative flight with the P51 mustang of which there were 15,000 built and the F22 raptor which is one of 187 reportedly built.

Oregon INTEL air show Sept 2017.


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2017)

Very nice shot, applecider. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi applecider. 
Very nice shot, could you please explain a bit why you say "supposed to be" as this confused me. ??? 

Cheers, Graham. 



applecider said:


> This is supposed to be a commemorative flight with the P51 mustang of which there were 15,000 built and the F22 raptor which is one of 187 reportedly built.
> 
> Oregon INTEL air show Sept 2017.


----------



## applecider (Sep 25, 2017)

Don't have a program, so going by memory and what I thought I heard at a noisy air show, So didn't want to make a definitive statement.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi applecider. 
Thanks, now I understand that you were being cautious rather than meaning anything else. 

Cheers, Graham. 



applecider said:


> Don't have a program, so going by memory and what I thought I heard at a noisy air show, So didn't want to make a definitive statement.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Some more from the Bournemouth Air Festival. 

Blenheim bomber and Sally B. 


SE0A4466_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4483_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4550_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4578_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Beautiful series. I especially like the last picture. 8)

Cheers.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
And more from the Bournemouth Air Festival. 

Sally B Solo. 


SE0A4338_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4357_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4387_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4405_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4413_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
And even more from the Bournemouth Air Festival. 

Yakolevs. 


SE0A4284_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4293_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4294_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

We watched from a ship called the Shieldhall, the onboard commentator said that the Yaks were built specifically to thrash the competition on behalf of the USSR as it was then, he also said that the pilots were literally told to fly the wings off the things to win and that because of this they had a very short lifespan (I think he said it was 16 hrs) between major overhauls including new wing spars? 
Does anyone have information on this, can you confirm or refute this, either way I'm interested to be edumacated. ;D ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Thank you for your praise, very much appreciated. 
By the way how are you so quick? ??? You managed to reply to my first post whilst I was copying and pasting the links for the second set! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Beautiful series. I especially like the last picture. 8)
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2017)

A little too quick this time... :

All your series are beautiful. Very nice pictures, Graham. 8)


----------



## Roo (Sep 30, 2017)

Good stuff Graham!! Here's some info on the display team Yaks. Looks like most Yak 50s were scrapped after 50 hours. The 1976 world champion, Viktor Letsko, was killed in 1978 when the main spar of his Yak failed.

http://www.yakovlevs.com/the-team/aircraft/


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Thanks for that, I was busy trying to take photo's whilst the commentator was talking and my brain wants to shoot or listen so listening took second place! 
I did subconsciously register low hours before something happened but I guess I filled in too many blanks! :

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Good stuff Graham!! Here's some info on the display team Yaks. Looks like most Yak 50s were scrapped after 50 hours. The 1976 world champion, Viktor Letsko, was killed in 1978 when the main spar of his Yak failed.
> 
> http://www.yakovlevs.com/the-team/aircraft/


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 2, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> And more from the Bournemouth Air Festival.
> 
> Sally B Solo.
> ...



Wow, very nice series Graham!
And you are very brave - using 1/60s with 560mm on crop - and getting away with it 
It does give the picture a more dynamic feel, with the props smeared out (?) like that, just catching the light!
Very nicely done...!
cheers, Wiebe


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thank you, I have to say that it is a privilege to get such praise from you guys, however, one mans brave might be another mans foolish luck. ;D ;D
Seriously though, one of the goals is to get better shots from me and my gear and one thing that has really helped is to have the function on the camera to press the AF On button and have Manual 1/1000th f8 (wide open with 1.4x converter) Auto ISO Evaluative metering and then press the *AE lock button and have another set of settings 1/60th ISO 100 Spot metering and dial in the aperture to get the exposure, I guess it might have been better to set Tv but it is what I set in advance. 
This means prop only slightly blurred or even frozen keepers and then go for the hard shots, you should have seen my recycle bin, full of blurred rubbish well less than 5% keepers on the slow shutter speed! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## Erik X (Oct 5, 2017)

The spammer is back... : I have some pictures of Saab SK35 Draken that I don't know where to dump


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2017)

Erik X said:


> The spammer is back... : I have some pictures of Saab SK35 Draken that I don't know where to dump



Hi Erik,

Welcome back.  I'm glad to see your pictures again.


----------



## Erik X (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks Click


----------



## XL+ (Oct 5, 2017)

Typhoon 2000, 2016, Zeltweg, Austria


----------



## zim (Oct 5, 2017)

Cracking Typhoon photo


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Erik. 
As ever great photos, I think you found the correct place to dump them, exactly where many of the people who like to see great aircraft photos hang out! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> The spammer is back... : I have some pictures of Saab SK35 Draken that I don't know where to dump


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi XL. 
Nice shot, the detail of the extended control surfaces (slats?) is neat. 

Cheers, Graham. 



XL+ said:


> Typhoon 2000, 2016, Zeltweg, Austria


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2017)

XL+ said:


> Typhoon 2000, 2016, Zeltweg, Austria



Very nice shot, XL. 8)


----------



## C-FMST (Oct 6, 2017)

Some shots from Airshow London 2017, London, Ontario, Canada


----------



## C-FMST (Oct 6, 2017)

Shot with a Canon 7D, gripped, with a 100-400mm versionII


----------



## Roo (Oct 6, 2017)

Great stuff everyone!


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2017)

Great shots. Well done, C-FMST. 8)


----------



## Roo (Oct 6, 2017)

that KC 135 has the biggest arrestor hook I've ever seen ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi C-FMST. 
Airbus A320 eh! 
Very nice series of shots, a nice range of aircraft too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



C-FMST said:


> Shot with a Canon 7D, gripped, with a 100-400mm versionII


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Hmm, arrestor hook? ??? ;D ;D
I thought that was the sting in the tail! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> that KC 135 has the biggest arrestor hook I've ever seen ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
More from the Bournemouth Air Festival. I'm sorry if you are bored with these shots, not too many left now before I get on to the Goodwood Revival shots! ;D ;D

Bristol Blenheim. 
She is rather glossy which I'm sure makes keeping her in good condition somewhat easier than with a matt finish, but it does make photographing her somewhat more difficult giving a blown highlight on almost every shot! 



SE0A4593_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4634_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4657_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4659_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4621_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4704_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice work Graham - some excellent shots there!


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Very nice series. 

Cheers


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Thank you, I appreciate your complement. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Nice work Graham - some excellent shots there!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Thank you, as always your praise is appreciated. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Very nice series.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi all. Been a while, my turn to spam the thread, have a few photos from Clacton Airshow back in August.

1.



MIG 15 by Matt, on Flickr

2.
MIG 15 and a pair of Vampires flying in formation! Not something I expected to see...or would want to have seen a few decades ago...



Vampire Pair and Mig 15 formation by Matt, on Flickr

3.



Vampire Pair and Mig 15 formation by Matt, on Flickr

4.
This pilot just couldn't go in a straight line ;D



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

5.



Untitled by Matt, on Flickr

6.



Hurricane by Matt, on Flickr

7.



Catalina flying boat by Matt, on Flickr

8.



Vampire pair by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 15, 2017)

Thought I'd keep the Red Arrows to a separate post...

9.



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr

10.
I kind of feel this manoeuvre doesn't work as well as a photo if you're not head on to them...



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr

11.



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr

12.



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr

13.



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr

14.



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr

15.



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr

16.



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr

17.



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr

18.



RAF Red Arrows by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2017)

Great shots, Matt. I really like your pictures. 8)

Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Matt. 
Some very nice shots, great to see the Mig and Vampires in formation but the clincher for me was the Catalina, unusual to see. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Hi all. Been a while, my turn to spam the thread, have a few photos from Clacton Airshow back in August.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 15, 2017)

Schlieren effect Blues Angels Solo Fleet Week 2017



Schlieren effect Blues Angels Solo Fleet Week 2017 7896 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Matt. 
You have some really great shots of the Arrows, very difficult to convey the action but you managed well. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Thought I'd keep the Red Arrows to a separate post...


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Schlieren effect Blues Angels Solo Fleet Week 2017



Beautiful shot. Well done, Keith. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 16, 2017)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Schlieren effect Blues Angels Solo Fleet Week 2017
> ...



Thanks Click. I just push the button.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi Kieth. 
Very nice shot.

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Schlieren effect Blues Angels Solo Fleet Week 2017


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah right, after finding the right location to shoot from and the right place to use as a backdrop! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Thanks Click. I just push the button.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 16, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Very nice shot.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 16, 2017)

Approaching at 600 mph for the sneak pass




Blue Angels incoming Fleet Week 2017 7883 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Approaching at 600 mph for the sneak pass



I really like this shot. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi Kieth. 
Another excellent shot, but did he just fly under the bridge? 
I thought I read somewhere that you can't even fly a drone near the bridge let alone a 600mph jet under it!  

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Approaching at 600 mph for the sneak pass


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 17, 2017)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Approaching at 600 mph for the sneak pass
> ...



Thank you


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 17, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Another excellent shot, but did he just fly under the bridge?
> I thought I read somewhere that you can't even fly a drone near the bridge let alone a 600mph jet under it!
> 
> ...



They come over the bridge and do a fast negative G drop.


----------



## zim (Oct 17, 2017)

Haven't posted in a while, some snaps from the Scottish air show 2017

Belgian Air Force F-16 (great display) and Muscle Pitts


----------



## zim (Oct 17, 2017)

Calidus Auto Gyro and Catalina


----------



## zim (Oct 17, 2017)

Dragonfly and Spitfire Mk19


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2017)

Excellent shots Matt, Keith and Zim!

Cleary none of you "just push the button".


----------



## zim (Oct 17, 2017)

USAF KC135R
Boeing Stearman Bi-Plane
Mustangs chasing a MIG 15 (poor image but not sure how often I'll get to see that  )
Typhoon


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 17, 2017)

zim said:


> Dragonfly and Spitfire Mk19



Great shots zim. I really like the Dragonfly & F-16- flares are so cool!


----------



## zim (Oct 18, 2017)

Roo said:


> Excellent shots Matt, Keith and Zim!
> 
> Cleary none of you "just push the button".



Thanks Roo, don't think I should be in the same sentence as those guys though! 

Regards


----------



## zim (Oct 18, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonfly and Spitfire Mk19
> ...



Thanks Keith, your very kind. Yeah flairs are cool! There was just something about that F16 display that set it apart, it just felt really tight and on the money if you know what I mean. Must do some research into who the pilot was.

Regards


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Zim. 
I think your shots dictate that you fall in to that group, a great range of shots of a great range of planes, some I see quite often, but I'd love to see the Catalina, I saw her a couple of years ago just passing by on her way somewhere else whilst I was at a local show with a Σ17-70 or maybe even an EF-s 10-22 so no shots of her that time and she doesn't visit Bournemouth! 

Cheers, Graham. 



zim said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent shots Matt, Keith and Zim!
> ...


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2017)

Cool shots, Zim 8)

I really like your pictures. 

Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
A few more from Bournemouth. The Blades Display Team. 



SE0A4726_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4865_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4780_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4798_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

I'll just back it up a bit, 


SE0A4901_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

And see if I can hide in this smoke. 


SE0A4904_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Very nice series.

Cheers


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2017)

Thank you Click. 




Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Very nice series.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 20, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> A few more from Bournemouth. The Blades Display Team.
> ...
> And see if I can hide in this smoke.
> ...



Another fine series Graham!
I especially like the last one "hidden in smoke", nice alternative picture to what is usually shown 

Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thank you, I never really thought about it like that, I just thought as the smoke doesn't usually catch the plane it would help to show that the plane was falling backwards. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## zim (Oct 21, 2017)

Ah! great to see photos of the Blades, missed them this year. Really like the SE0A4798_DxO shot, nice angle for that part of their display.

Regards


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you zim. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Don't worry, I'm approaching the end of the Bournemouth Air Festival shots. Only a couple of sets left now. 
So soon I can bore you with the Goodwood Revival Airshow shots!  ;D
Some shots of the Hurricane. 

Hurricane taken through the rigging of the Sheildhall. 


SE0A4939_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A4950_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Don't think this Decca radar was being used for vectoring the Hurricane on to enemy aircraft. 


SE0A4955_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5000_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr




SE0A5009_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
The jet Provost and Strikemaster, they fly as the Strikemaster Display Team. 



SE0A5029_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5035_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5037_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5047_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5093_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5058_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Very nice shots. 

Cheers


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks Click. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Very nice shots.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 23, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Don't worry, I'm approaching the end of the Bournemouth Air Festival shots. Only a couple of sets left now.
> So soon I can bore you with the Goodwood Revival Airshow shots!  ;D
> Some shots of the Hurricane.
> ...



Sorry to hear that Bournemouth photo-stream is approaching its end - but good that you still have another set to share 
Now that Erik is taking a sabbatical ;D we need someone else to keep up the thread-volume ...

Although the Hurricane was a very successful and capable aircraft, I like the shape / lines of the Spitfire better. Also a pity that we hardly see the Mosquito / Hornet flying anymore; I guess there are too few left? :-\

Keep up your great work Graham!

Wiebe.


----------



## zim (Oct 23, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...



I love the shape of the Hurricane it's an acquired taste! ;D
My absolute total favourite aircraft of all time is without doubt the Mosquito (Short Sunderland 2nd, F16 third) I've only ever seen the Mossi fly at Strathallan in the late 70s early 80s, just wonderful, and pilots could get away with flying a 'little' bit closer and a 'little' bit lower than today certainly at that airfield anyway! 

Here's a vid I found on youtube of the very aircraft on a very sad day.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp0486rsaAM&feature=relmfu

I have some film stills of it in the hanger somewhere must dig them out. Access in those days was really cool too!

Regards


----------



## Roo (Oct 24, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Although the Hurricane was a very successful and capable aircraft, I like the shape / lines of the Spitfire better. Also a pity that we hardly see the Mosquito / Hornet flying anymore; I guess there are too few left? :-\
> 
> Keep up your great work Graham!
> 
> Wiebe.



One Mosquito returned to the air last year and there are a few Mosquitos under restoration/construction, especially in NZ where I think there are about 4 in various stages of being returned to flying condition. The RAAF Museum has been restoring one here but I don't think it will be returned to flying status. There has been a UK project around for a awhile called the Peoples Mosquito but it's still looking for funding and a competing trust has recently been set up.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thank you. 
Fixed part of your post, see red bit! ;D
The Hurricane is the ugly sister, but due to the fabric construction it was much easier to keep serviceable and it could reputedly take more 'punishment' than the Spitfire but we are all a sucker for beauty aren't we! 
There are no Mosquito's / Hornets flying this side of the Atlantic to my knowledge, I think some time ago the CAA declared them all unsafe due to degradation of the glue holding them together (what I remember please correct me if wrong!). 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Sorry to hear that Bournemouth photo-stream is approaching its end - but good that you still have another set to share impose
> Now that Erik is taking a sabbatical ;D we need someone else to keep up the thread-volume ...
> 
> Although the Hurricane was a very successful and capable aircraft, I like the shape / lines of the Spitfire better. Also a pity that we hardly see the Mosquito / Hornet flying anymore; I guess there are too few left? :-\
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Zim. 
I agree with the first two of your top 3, but could easily find many alternatives to the F16! 
Thanks for the link, I managed to "waste" 30 mins or more watching Mossie videos! Part way through the video there is a shutter, wind-on sound, one of two things will happen the first time I see a Mossie fly, 10fps until the buffer slows it down or I won't be able to see clearly through tearful eyes! ;D
Have a look at the TSETSE MKXVIII footage, incredible. 

Cheers, Graham. 



zim said:


> I love the shape of the Hurricane it's an acquired taste! ;D
> My absolute total favourite aircraft of all time is without doubt the Mosquito (Short Sunderland 2nd, F16 third) I've only ever seen the Mossi fly at Strathallan in the late 70s early 80s, just wonderful, and pilots could get away with flying a 'little' bit closer and a 'little' bit lower than today certainly at that airfield anyway!
> 
> Here's a vid I found on youtube of the very aircraft on a very sad day.
> ...


----------



## zim (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi VB,
I wish I could go back with a 1dx2 be 100-400L and photograph it coming up over the 'bump'. My abiding memory is of just two huge disks coming towards me. I'd also need a gimble to capture a full disk! ;D

Thanks for the link, the de Havilland museum is a must go but I've never managed to (yet!) The tsetse stories are fantastic

Yeah the 16 would seem a strange choice but there is just something about the lines and proportions that have always got me. (How the EE Lighting isn't in my top 3 I'll never know though ;D )

Maybe I should just do top ten!

Regards


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 30, 2017)

Dennis Sanders Hawker Sea Fury &quot;Argonaut&quot; © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



P-51 Mustang &quot;Daddy&#x27;s Girl&quot; © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



U-2 spyplane taking off at Beale AFB 2011 © Keith Breazeal 8999 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, Keith. Very nice panning on the two first ones. Well done.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Keith. Very nice panning on the two first ones. Well done.



Thanks Click


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 31, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Hawker Sea fury, P-51 Mustang and U-2 spyplane



Very nice pictures Keith, I especially like the prop-planes;
+1 on the panning (where you can still count the rivets around the cockpit of the Mustang 8))

The P-51 certainly deserves a place in my personal favorites list, together with Spitfire and Mosquito - now what do they all have in common...? (Hint - it's made by Rolls-Royce and is called Merlin  ;D)

Wiebe.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 31, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Hawker Sea fury, P-51 Mustang and U-2 spyplane
> ...



Thanks Wiebe


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Kieth. 
I have a list of Hawker planes I'd love to see, Typhoon, Tempest and Fury, thanks for sharing the Fury, great looking plane, built on the if it looks right it probably is right philosophy, not a computer in sight! 
Got to love the Mustang too! 
Great panning on the prop planes too. 
The U2, good shot, meh looking plane. (Only my opinion and I have nothing against anyone that likes it!)

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
As promised, the last in the series from the Bournemouth Air Festival. ;D
The Vampire Blue display team. Probably the most consistent formation flying I have seen, the spacing was so consistent that there could have been a tow rope between them! 
Also note the subtle (and not so subtle) differences between the two variants. 



SE0A5126_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5176_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5212_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5237_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5279_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5333_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5347_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Very nice series. I especially like the 4th picture.

Well done.

Cheers


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Thank you. I wasn't certain if that shot really worked or if it was too grey on grey. 
I guess it works. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Very nice series. I especially like the 4th picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roo (Nov 1, 2017)

Very nice Graham. Good to see the single and 2 seater variants flying together.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 1, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> As promised, the last in the series from the Bournemouth Air Festival. ;D
> The Vampire Blue display team. Probably the most consistent formation flying I have seen, the spacing was so consistent that there could have been a tow rope between them!
> Also note the subtle (and not so subtle) differences between the two variants.
> ...



Hi Graham,

Excellent series, nice planes and fine weather  What more could we wish for 

Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thank you, and since you asked I wish for longer lenses and continuing good health to enable me to carry them around and hold them up to take pictures. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 




Nat_WA said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Excellent series, nice planes and fine weather  What more could we wish for
> 
> Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Thank you. Yes two quite different versions of the same plane, the two seater has little stub extensions of the tailplane to the outside of the booms plus the tail fins are somewhat different in profile, and not forgetting the completely different cockpits! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Very nice Graham. Good to see the single and 2 seater variants flying together.


----------



## Gman (Jan 7, 2018)

Thunderbirds at Joint Base Andrews. Rare seven plane Blue Angels formation over the Pentagon.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice pictures, Gman.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
The first few shots from the Goodwood Revival Airshow. 



SE0A5498_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5742_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5779_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2018)

Very nice shots, Graham.

I love the P-51 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Click. 
Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Very nice shots, Graham.
> 
> I love the P-51 8)


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 8, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> The first few shots from the Goodwood Revival Airshow.
> 
> ...
> Cheers, Graham.



Hi Graham,
very nice set of shots! Good job you did keeping movement in the props where panning keeps the rest sharp; v. well done!

Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thanks, there is a very high failure rate, possibly 95% ended up in the trash!  I took a lot at much higher shutter speeds with just a touch of blur to the prop blades, much higher keeper rate but they are not as good to look at. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
Last lot from the Goodwood Revival Airshow, since the big crash at the Shoreham airshow the air displays have been somewhat tame, nothing more than 3 or 4 flat circuits which leaves them somewhat lacking in interest so not many shots taken. 



SE0A6336_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A6312_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

I would have preferred this shot with the plane flying towards me but the other side of the flown circuit where they were coming towards us was miles away! No option to turn around and get them approaching from behind me as behind is a large marquee and a line of trees!


SE0A6332_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flick

For me this is the most evocative shot, makes you think of all the young men that might have found themselves in this situation for real and how many of them paid the ultimate price. Lest we forget. 


SE0A6388_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi Graham,

Nice pictures.

Cheers


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi Click. 
Thank you for your kind words. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Nice pictures.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## lion rock (Jan 10, 2018)

Valvebounce,
Great shots!
I would still prefer a slight amount of prop blur, you know, makes it look more lively.
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi lion rock. 
Thank you. Yes as you may know from previous posts I try to do some slow shutter panned shots most of the time, I honestly don’t remember setting up 1/4000th shutter speed!  I guess I got careless and paid for it! :

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> Valvebounce,
> Great shots!
> I would still prefer a slight amount of prop blur, you know, makes it look more lively.
> -r


----------



## zim (Feb 9, 2018)

I have got to get me to Goodwood sometime #jealous ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi Zim. 
Everyone who likes motor racing should get to Goodwood, Festival of Speed for the modern stuff (mostly) and the Revival for the classic and historic cars, or I believe there are limited numbers of tickets for non members to attend the members meet which is a great event as it is not so busy and Photography is easier with space for a tripod for example, and room to look down the straight without getting someone’s head or long lens in your shot!  
Anyone attending one of the Goodwood motor racing events should be prepared to do some walking, lots and lots of walking! 

Cheers, Graham. 



zim said:


> I have got to get me to Goodwood sometime #jealous ;D


----------



## Viper28 (Feb 15, 2018)

I've hardly got out to use the camera in ages but finally got the chance of a few days in the loop this week. I'd hoped for a few more snowy backdrops but just really got the bitterly cold wind instead!

Monday, Bwlch Exit: 6 passes from Hoss-31 and 32 and then Monster1 and 2
#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7





Tuesday, Bwlch: Typhoon Chaos1 and 2, single typhoon then Marham joined in with Primus 1 and 2 and a single MRH05
#8




#9




#10




#11




#12




#13




#14




#15




#16




#17





Thanks for looking


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2018)

Awesome. Great shots, Simon. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Simon. 
Very nice, a great series of shots. 
Looks like there is an aerodynamic flaw on the planes in shots 3 through 12, drawing exhaust soot up the tail like that! Can’t be good having that stuff eating in to the surfaces? 
I nearly beat Click, but while I was typing a new reply has been posted, I might wish to review my post!! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Viper28 (Feb 16, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Simon.
> Very nice, a great series of shots.
> Looks like there is an aerodynamic flaw on the planes in shots 3 through 12, drawing exhaust soot up the tail like that! Can’t be good having that stuff eating in to the surfaces?
> I nearly beat Click, but while I was typing a new reply has been posted, I might wish to review my post!! ;D
> ...



Hi Graham, thanks for the comments. The Tornado is fitted with reverse thrusters (its I think the only operational fast jet that now is (the Saab JAS37 was the other one) and its that that throws up all the soot on the tail. Although it was intended for wet surface / short field operations most pilots use it all the time as its more effective than the Tornados brakes. It can be selected prior to landing and activates automatically when the nose wheel compresses on landing. Large steel clam shells are forces behind the jet pipes and the exhaust vented forward and up/down. Poor picture but you can see them clearly here


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Simon. 
Thanks for the quick explanation, so it is only cars that have “aerodynamic” issues causing soot up the tail lights! 
I wanted to say Tornado, but was not certain enough to risk it! I thought they had been retired, or is that being retired soon, or did I just imagine that bit. 
I was not aware that the Tornado had reverse thrust, in fact I wasn’t aware that it is not a routine fit either! A very interesting shot you have there showing the aerodynamic configuration. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Viper28 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Simon.
> ...


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 16, 2018)

Viper28 said:


> I've hardly got out to use the camera in ages but finally got the chance of a few days in the loop this week. I'd hoped for a few more snowy backdrops but just really got the bitterly cold wind instead!
> 
> Monday, Bwlch Exit: 6 passes from Hoss-31 and 32 and then Monster1 and 2
> ...
> ...



Hi Simon, magnificent shots! Where do you have an opportunity to be at 'eye level' with these planes / pilots? Lake District?

Wiebe.


----------



## zim (Feb 16, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Viper28 said:
> 
> 
> > I've hardly got out to use the camera in ages but finally got the chance of a few days in the loop this week. I'd hoped for a few more snowy backdrops but just really got the bitterly cold wind instead!
> ...



Google 'Mach loop wales'

Awesome shots Simon thanks for posting!


----------



## Viper28 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi Graham,

Tornado is schedules to leave RAF service mid-2019. There are now only approx. 30 left in the active fleet. Another squadron will disband at the end of this month so I expect that to drop further. The "bomb bus" will still be in service with the German, Italian and Saudi airfoces for sometime.



zim said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > Viper28 said:
> ...



Thanks for all the great comments - appreciated.

Yes these were taken in the "Mach Loop" which is part of Low Fly Area 7 (LFA7) centered around the Snowdonia national park in mid-Wales. I have also shot them in the Lake District (LFA14) but the shots tend to be less dynamic than those the loop offers.


----------



## Roo (Feb 17, 2018)

Great shots Simon. The backgrounds really look good at that time of year even if you would have preferred more snow. It will be good to see some F-35s go through there in the future as some of the recent shots of them in Star Wars canyon have been brilliant.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
A couple of shots of G-HIOW the Hampshire and Isle of Wight air ambulance helicopter landed and taking off from the recreation ground at the end of the road, the helicopter is used for emergency collections and for critical patient transport and until the completion of a helipad at the county’s hospital the field was a recognised transfer point. (It may still be!) I have no idea which role the chopper was fulfilling on this occasion, it was and is not any of my business! 



IMG_1137_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1145_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

A shot of a couple of the helicopters at the Isle of Wight Festival temporary Heliport, they set up with refuelling facility, fire and rescue vehicle and a control tower with associated controlled airspace!



IMG_1238_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice series, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks Click.


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 8, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> A couple of shots of G-HIOW the Hampshire and Isle of Wight air ambulance helicopter landed and taking off from the recreation ground at the end of the road, the helicopter is used for emergency collections and for critical patient transport and until the completion of a helipad at the county’s hospital the field was a recognised transfer point. (It may still be!) I have no idea which role the chopper was fulfilling on this occasion, it was and is not any of my business!
> 
> 
> ...


Great set of pictures Graham.

Regards,
Raza


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi Raza. 
Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



razashaikh said:


> Great set of pictures Graham.
> 
> Regards,
> Raza


----------



## briangus (Mar 8, 2018)

Some shots from the Singapore Air Show 2018


----------



## Roo (Mar 8, 2018)

Very nice shots Graham and briangus - good capture of the Singapore F-15 RSAF 50th anniversary livery


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2018)

briangus said:


> Some shots from the Singapore Air Show 2018



Nice series, briangus.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi Briangus. 
Very nice series, I really like the anniversary shot plus the V with the flares, really cool. 

Cheers, Graham. 



briangus said:


> Some shots from the Singapore Air Show 2018


----------



## Roo (Mar 15, 2018)

Tyabb airshow last weekend and this was the final formation. How many aircraft can you identify?


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
Very nice shot, I think I can id all of them. ??? : 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Tyabb airshow last weekend and this was the final formation. How many aircraft can you identify?


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2018)

Very nice shot, Roo.




Valvebounce said:


> I think I can id all of them.



+1


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 16, 2018)

And for those of you in the know,
HOW ABOUT a photo of 

"The Green Lady"

"SR-75" which kinda looks like the XB-70

and the still active ECM (Electronic Countermeasures) 
companion to the old retired F117

and the Long Pointy-nosed thingy that kinda 
looks like a squished flat X-15 rocketplane


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 16, 2018)

Viper28 said:


> I had a quick search on the forum and could not find a topic on this so, here goes. My main photographic passion is military aircraft. Although I do often take shots at airshows or bases, the thing I enjoy most is photographing them in the low level training areas, mainly in the UK. To show you what I mean, these are from my last trip a couple of weeks ago, bit of a slow day  All taken with a Canon 7D+ 300/2.8L+1.4x TC
> 
> USAF MC-130 Talon II
> 
> ...


----------



## Roo (Mar 16, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Very nice shot, I think I can id all of them. ??? :
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham and Click!

I thought you may have problems with this one for sure... ;D


Australian designed and built (and not very successful) CAC Boomerang.


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2018)

Roo said:


> I thought you may have problems with this one for sure... ;D
> 
> 
> Australian designed and built (and not very successful) CAC Boomerang.



Excellent panning. Very nice picture. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
Ok, confession time, I thought it was a ‘jug’ (P-47). Quite a similar outline! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Roo.
> ...


----------



## Roo (Mar 17, 2018)

Similar to the Razorback variant but much closer in profile, and size, to the P-43 Lancer that preceded the jug.

I was actually having a pretty good day with the panning shots thanks click!


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2018)

Roo said:


> I was actually having a pretty good day with the panning shots thanks click!



Very nice series. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
Another great series of shots, some great panning on these. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Similar to the Razorback variant but much closer in profile, and size, to the P-43 Lancer that preceded the jug.
> 
> I was actually having a pretty good day with the panning shots thanks click!


----------



## Roo (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks very much click and Graham!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 28, 2018)

Memorial Day



P-38 Lightning Memorial Day © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (May 28, 2018)

Hi Kieth. 
Very nice shot, excellent positioning with the flag.

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Memorial Day


----------



## Click (May 29, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Very nice shot, excellent positioning with the flag.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



+1 8)

Well done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 29, 2018)

Graham and Click- thank you.


----------



## Viper28 (Jun 1, 2018)

I've never done the A5 pass before (this is at the top end of LFA7 in mid Wales and overlooks Lake Ogwen) so with the promise of traffic using it to get to the RAF Valley Families day I thought I'd give it a go. In the end the Reds, BBMF Spitfire, Typhoon and GR4 all avoid it, leaving just the Strikemaster (a first for me) and Omen-1 (a C130J) to provide the photo ops

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





Thanks for looking


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2018)

Great shots, Simon. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi Simon. 
A great series of shots, sorry to hear that so much of the traffic avoided you, but at least you got a first! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Jun 2, 2018)

Great images Simon and Keith. Super impressed at the clarity of the crop of the Hercules cockpit on such a low shutter speed shot - exceptional panning.


----------



## zim (Jun 2, 2018)

Wow, that's definitely a cool shot.
Shouldn't those guys be looking where they are going though! ;D


----------



## zim (Jun 2, 2018)

Click said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kieth.
> ...



+2 really well timed and executed


----------



## Roo (Jun 2, 2018)

Some more from Tyabb


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2018)

Roo said:


> Some more from Tyabb



Very nice shots. Excellent panning. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
More great shots, +1 on the panning, at 1/40th sec that’s pretty darn good! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Some more from Tyabb


----------



## Roo (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks very much Click and Graham.

Roulettes and a classic Hornet at the Grand Prix


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2018)

Another very nice series, Roo. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 4, 2018)

Viper28 said:


> I've never done the A5 pass before (this is at the top end of LFA7 in mid Wales and overlooks Lake Ogwen) so with the promise of traffic using it to get to the RAF Valley Families day I thought I'd give it a go. In the end the Reds, BBMF Spitfire, Typhoon and GR4 all avoid it, leaving just the Strikemaster (a first for me) and Omen-1 (a C130J) to provide the photo ops
> 
> ...
> 
> Thanks for looking



Despite missing out on those other planes, you took some excellent pictures of the ones available Simon!
Great panning and detail  8)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 4, 2018)

Roo said:


> Thanks very much Click and Graham.
> 
> Roulettes and a classic Hornet at the Grand Prix



Nice shots Roo!
Lovely weather as well  - no issues with high ISO or long shutter speed ;D

Wiebe.


----------



## Roo (Jun 4, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks very much Click and Graham.
> ...



Thanks Click and Wiebe. That was Sunday...Saturday was very different - it nearly killed my 150-600 lol


----------



## Ladislav (Jun 4, 2018)

Guys, when you do panning of planes during landing or taking off, do you use tripod? I'm using 5DIV with Sigma C 150-600 and I really can't get bellow 1/250th handheld and it is still far too fast for panning. When I go bellow there is too much shake and even plane became soft.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi Ladislav. 
I don’t use a tripod, I have tried using a tripod and gimbal for motor racing which is fairly similar to planes landing / taking off, (something passing through about 160-180 deg close to you) it doesn’t work well for me, you are literally trying to run round the tripod whereas panning handheld is a much more controlled rotation of the body! A gimbal is great for more distant or slower moving objects where you can shuffle rather than run around the tripod! 
Panning with a long / heavy lens takes lots and lots of practice, a good brace technique, right elbow pressed tight in to your rib cage, left hand as far out on the lens as you can get it and still use the zoom, left elbow jammed in to your stomach (or beer gut if you prefer) to make a firm platform, it is no good having your elbows flailing about at shoulder height, no stability there! Then practice, practice and practice some more, seagulls make good practice targets, or a local roadside (the target trajectory will be more predictable) if it doesn’t put you at risk of being run down (or shot at!). 
Start at your 1/250th and take several shots then drop the shutter speed a third of a stop, several more shots, drop another third slowly creep the shutter speed down, hopefully you will get better. None of us start out panning at 1/40th and below, it takes practice, it takes me a while to get back in the swing of things at the start of a motor race or airshow. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ladislav said:


> Guys, when you do panning of planes during landing or taking off, do you use tripod? I'm using 5DIV with Sigma C 150-600 and I really can't get bellow 1/250th handheld and it is still far too fast for panning. When I go bellow there is too much shake and even plane became soft.


----------



## Roo (Jun 4, 2018)

I agree with Graham's suggestion Ladislav. The other thing to look at is the image stabilisation on the lens - OS on the Sigma. Make sure it's either switched to mode 2, which allows for panning motion, or switched off, otherwise you're fighting against the stabilisation and introducing some unwanted blur. With the Tamron, I generally have it switched off for panning.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi Ladislav. 
Roo has a valid point, fighting the image stabiliser gives horrid results, as Roo said make sure you use a mode compatible with panning! 
Of course if you know this (and my previous suggestions) already I apologise for trying to teach you to suck eggs! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> I agree with Graham's suggestion Ladislav. The other thing to look at is the image stabilisation on the lens - OS on the Sigma. Make sure it's either switched to mode 2, which allows for panning motion, or switched off, otherwise you're fighting against the stabilisation and introducing some unwanted blur. With the Tamron, I generally have it switched off for panning.


----------



## Ladislav (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks guys, I will start practicing!

I'm using OS Mode 2 on my Sigma for panning. 



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Ladislav.
> Roo has a valid point, fighting the image stabiliser gives horrid results, as Roo said make sure you use a mode compatible with panning!
> Of course if you know this (and my previous suggestions) already I apologise for trying to teach you to suck eggs!
> 
> ...


----------



## Roo (Jun 28, 2018)

Hands up who's going to be at the RAF 100 flypast on July 10... 

Looks to be something not to be missed. Hopefully we'll see some pics here


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
That sounds really interesting along with the other celebratory events that are being held, unfortunately I will not be able to attend anything this year except Goodwood and the display there is very vanilla since the Shoreham crash. :'(

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Hands up who's going to be at the RAF 100 flypast on July 10...
> 
> Looks to be something not to be missed. Hopefully we'll see some pics here


----------



## dhr90 (Jun 29, 2018)

Roo said:


> Hands up who's going to be at the RAF 100 flypast on July 10...
> 
> Looks to be something not to be missed. Hopefully we'll see some pics here



Wow! Sadly I will be at work, but they are due to fly right over where I live...just a little too far from where I work  Think I may try to beg off work for a long lunch if the weather looks promising!


----------



## zim (Jun 29, 2018)

Roo said:


> Hands up who's going to be at the RAF 100 flypast on July 10...
> 
> Looks to be something not to be missed. Hopefully we'll see some pics here



'Unfortunately' if they don't fly directly over a rather well known resort town on the Amalfi coast I fear my lens selection on the day may be rather focal length limited  ;D

It does sound like an amazing event though


----------



## Ladislav (Jul 8, 2018)

What AF settings do you use for Air Shows?


----------



## Ladislav (Jul 8, 2018)

Alphajets, The Patrouille de France, Duxford Airshow (May 2018)


----------



## zim (Jul 8, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> What AF settings do you use for Air Shows?



I usually have my 3 C options in manual with shutter speeds set for fat jet, turbo prop and piston engines. ETTR, 2/3 usually. Then Tv and Av for general walkabout stuff. That dial gets spun quite a lot ;D


----------



## Roo (Jul 8, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> What AF settings do you use for Air Shows?



For the most part I'm just using single point AF and occasionally moving it around the frame for composition - they're big targets and fairly easy to track as they are generally predictable in movement.


----------



## Ladislav (Jul 10, 2018)

zim said:


> Ladislav said:
> 
> 
> > What AF settings do you use for Air Shows?
> ...



May I ask what are those 3 custom settings? Do you change the setting when planes are flying along and when planes are flying towards you? I noticed that my settings for panning and blurring propellers usually completely mess up anything where plane is coming towards me.

When I asked about AF I meant more if you use any settings for AF tracking sensitivity, acceleration tracking and 1st and 2nd image priority.


----------



## Ladislav (Jul 10, 2018)

Roo said:


> Hands up who's going to be at the RAF 100 flypast on July 10...
> 
> Looks to be something not to be missed. Hopefully we'll see some pics here



I was there and I have mixed feelings.

The location: I knew it will be bad because all actions in London are always terribly overcrowded. I went there anyway hoping to make some particular photos I imagined - I couldn't do them anywhere else. I may have done one. I couldn't change position to try other. Also since planes were flying in large formations, they were usually not all visible over trees until too late for photo I wanted to take.

My wife had better view on few returning formations flying over our garden in Hertfordshire. My colleagues saw everything from office in Shoreditch.

The flypast: It was impressive. Really a lot of planes in large formations.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Ladislav. 
I really hope you got something for your effort. I’m guessing the best place to see this will be on tv. :'(
I was surprised and rather disappointed to hear it being ‘sold’ as the largest formation in living memory! 100 planes is not a large formation in comparison to the 1000+ bomber raids my mum saw going over her home heading for Europe! Yes she is still alive! As I’m sure are many others who remember this unfortunate part of history. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ladislav said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Hands up who's going to be at the RAF 100 flypast on July 10...
> ...


----------



## zim (Jul 10, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Ladislav.
> I really hope you got something for your effort. I’m guessing the best place to see this will be on tv. :'(
> I was surprised and rather disappointed to hear it being ‘sold’ as the largest formation in living memory! 100 planes is not a large formation in comparison to the 1000+ bomber raids my mum saw going over her home heading for Europe! Yes she is still alive! As I’m sure are many others who remember this unfortunate part of history.
> 
> ...



This is so true. I remember my dad telling me about the 1000 bomber raids and how the sky darkened.
So good to know there are people that can relate such an experience first hand

Best regards to your mum!


----------



## SloPhoto (Jul 11, 2018)

Some fun shots from the Nellis AFB show last year. 

I don't have any cool Mach Loop shots, but I did have a coworker take a shot of me about to make out with a 212 during a previous life ... :-[


----------



## Roo (Jul 11, 2018)

Nice captures SloPhoto! It shows just how big the Corsair is when it still looks bigger than the Spitfire even though it's furthest from the camera.

Too bad about the flyover Ladsilav - bad for photography but still good to experience though. As for the tracking sensitivity etc - again I don't worry about that so much as I'm using single point but I do have the shutter release set to focus priority for both first and subsequent shots.


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2018)

SloPhoto said:


> Some fun shots from the Nellis AFB show last year.
> 
> I don't have any cool Mach Loop shots, but I did have a coworker take a shot of me about to make out with a 212 during a previous life ... :-[



Very nice shots. I especially like the first and second picture.


----------



## $winter (Aug 9, 2018)

Axalp2017 by Stephan Winter, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2018)

Cool shot, Stephan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi Stephan. 
A very nice shot, looks like you had almost as much altitude as the plane! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## $winter (Aug 9, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Stephan.
> A very nice shot, looks like you had almost as much altitude as the plane!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


you can shoot there from above


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 10, 2018)

That is cool, a bit like the Mach loop in Wales. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Geek (Aug 10, 2018)

That's awesome. I"m green with envy!


----------



## $winter (Aug 12, 2018)

export_full-23076 by Stephan Winter, on Flickr


----------



## zim (Aug 15, 2018)

$winter said:


> you can shoot there from above
> View attachment 179602



Blimy, there's photo point trekking and there's a need for Sherpa's!


----------



## briangus (Aug 15, 2018)

Was 50th Anniversary of Republic of Singapore Airforce so they put on an air display


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice pictures, briangus.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi all, the spammer is back :-D
What about a Fieseler Fi 156 Storch restored to flying condition with authentic German WWII markings?
Im trying to figure out what the sign 'sacklandung verboten' on the dasboard implies, it is difficult to find any aircraft which beats Storch regarding STOL capabilities but maybe there are some limitations also for this aircraft.
Flygfesten, Dala-Järna, Sweden


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi Erik,

Very nice series.

Keep spamming.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 15, 2018)

Allright 
A Sukhoi in civilian colours.. Jurgis Kairys showing off in his SU-31.
Notice that this worldclass pilot flies with his eyes closed, I assume he relies on 'The Force'... :-D


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2018)

Beautiful shots.




I especially like the 2nd one.

Well done.




Erik X said:


> Notice that this worldclass pilot flies with his eyes closed, I assume he relies on 'The Force'... :-D



He's afraid of heights.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 15, 2018)

Erik X said:


> Allright
> A Sukhoi in civilian colours.. Jurgis Kairys showing off in his SU-31.
> Notice that this worldclass pilot flies with his eyes closed, I assume he relies on 'The Force'... :-D
> 
> ...


Was he about to climb sharply ? The G in those single seat aerobatic aircraft must be cruel ! I was in an aerobatic side-by-side two seater one and couldn't lift the camera to my eye !


----------



## Erik X (Aug 15, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> Was he about to climb sharply ? The G in those single seat aerobatic aircraft must be cruel ! I was in an aerobatic side-by-side two seater one and couldn't lift the camera to my eye !


I think I got the photo at the only second in the program where Jurgis was flying straight and level so it should be close to 1G.. and he was not far above the ground either  SU-31 is built for 12G but Jurgis' plane is modified (he participated in the development when working at Sukhoi)

*Never exceed speed:* 450 km/h (280 mph; 243 kn)
*Maximum speed:* 331 km/h (205 mph; 178 kn)
*Stall speed:* 106 km/h (66 mph; 57 kn)
*Range:* 1,100 km (684 mi; 594 nmi)
*Rate of climb:* 24 m/s (4,724 ft/min)
*Maximum g-load:* 12 g
*Roll rate:* 7 rad/sec (401 deg/sec)

I'd better attach some boring Saab 39C Gripen pictures to make my employer happy. I had to add some noise to mask a few classified details


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shots, Erik!


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 15, 2018)

Good to see all this activity back here! Nice pictures, $winter, briangus and ErikX!
Wiebe.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks Click and Wiebe!
'Baltic Bees' performed perfect formation flight with their L39C Albatros jet trainers..
I wish I knew how to link to flickr so the pictures appears here... advice needed 

__
https://flic.kr/p/MUQcgs


__
https://flic.kr/p/29Y42yU


__
https://flic.kr/p/MUQc3S


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2018)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## Erik X (Aug 16, 2018)

Back to basics (using attachments).. 
SU-31 in full resolution is available here:

__
https://flic.kr/p/29XZe33


----------



## XL+ (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## XL+ (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## XL+ (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2018)

Very nice shots. I especially like the first one. Well done, XL+.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 16, 2018)

Erik X said:


> Hi all, the spammer is back :-D
> What about a Fieseler Fi 156 Storch restored to flying condition with authentic German WWII markings?
> Im trying to figure out what the sign 'sacklandung verboten' on the dasboard implies, it is difficult to find any aircraft which beats Storch regarding STOL capabilities but maybe there are some limitations also for this aircraft.
> Flygfesten, Dala-Järna, Sweden



Google translate gives 'blind landing' which seems reasonable although going that slow you could just hang a potato on a string and feel your way down...

Jim


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 16, 2018)

Erik X said:


> Thanks Click and Wiebe!
> 'Baltic Bees' performed perfect formation flight with their L39C Albatros jet trainers..
> I wish I knew how to link to flickr so the pictures appears here... advice needed
> [...]



Great shot Erik - and looking at your flickr pages... you could teach me a lot of tricks to get better at "in flight" photography ! With those swallows, dragonflies and (not to be forgotten ) airplanes - all tack sharp and perfectly framed - I'm completely awestruck...
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice series XL+! Especially the first one, showing its afterburners 
Wiebe.


----------



## XL+ (Aug 17, 2018)

F-16 back in 2016 with engine problems


----------



## XL+ (Aug 17, 2018)

Mig-29 in 2016, it was an loud place to take the shot


----------



## XL+ (Aug 17, 2018)

Mig 29 same flight


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2018)

Beautiful series. Well done, XL+.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 17, 2018)

The engines of that MIG29 seems to be running a bit hot.. nice photos! But where did Mikojan find that drop tank, it seems more appropriate for a farm tractor than a supersonic jet? 
Thanks Wiebe. One trick is to practice on swallows and dragonflies before going to an airshow, jets will behave more or less as static motives then  Should I mention that I had serious problems at the latest airshow.. all planes appeared so far away and hard to reach. When I was packing all stuff before going home I realised that the teleconverter was not at all mounted on the 100-400L as I thought. It was sitting properly packed in its pouch 

More oddities: A P51D Mustang in RAF paint scheme

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28LXkBB]

F36A6678_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2a5KTkG]

F36A6628_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/28LXkEH]

F36A6635_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Erik.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 17, 2018)

Erik X said:


> The engines of that MIG29 seems to be running a bit hot.. nice photos! But where did Mikojan find that drop tank, it seems more appropriate for a farm tractor than a supersonic jet?
> Thanks Wiebe. One trick is to practice on swallows and dragonflies before going to an airshow, jets will behave more or less as static motives then  Should I mention that I had serious problems at the latest airshow.. all planes appeared so far away and hard to reach. When I was packing all stuff before going home I realised that the teleconverter was not at all mounted on the 100-400L as I thought. It was sitting properly packed in its pouch
> 
> More oddities: A P51D Mustang in RAF paint scheme
> ...



Nice series Erik; lettering on the plane may be a hint to all of us photographers  - most of us suffering from GAS to some extent...
Wiebe.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 17, 2018)

Mig 29 startup, you need a lot of groundcrew. I would be concerned by the fuel spilling on the runway.. 



I thought drag chutes were obsolete..? But on the other hand, there are rumors that the 'arctic' F35 version will use such old-fashined stuff


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi Erik. 
A very nice series of shots, a good subject too, much nicer than all this hot air powered stuff! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> More oddities: A P51D Mustang in RAF paint scheme


----------



## Roo (Aug 18, 2018)

Go away on holidays and come back to catch up on all this activity  great shots all!


----------



## Erik X (Aug 18, 2018)

The Red Bull aerobatic team has obviously been watching the Top Gun movie... So now they are performing loops with two planes canopy to canopy and flying level flight with a third plane spiraling around the pair.. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27kkNKE]

F36A6485_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/27kkNXU]

F36A6291_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/27kkNEE]

F36A6120_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/27kkPpf]

F36A6619_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Erik.

I especially like the first and third one.

Well done!


----------



## Erik X (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks Click
YAK-3U: pure prop drive, no hot air 



F36A5642_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2989MTS]

F36A5660_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2018)

Registered in France? Private plane? Lucky guy. 

Very nice shots, Erik.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi Erik.
Very nice shots of the Red Bull team and the Yak 3U looks great and no hot air! I do like the classic jets that you show, they are generally classic aircraft. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 19, 2018)

Michael Carlson Fokker D VII



F36A5204_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


F36A5235_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


F36A5119_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


F36A5161_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2018)

Nice pictures, Erik. I really like the last one.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi Erik. 
Great shots of the Focker, it looks like the pilot was doing a good job demonstrating the planes abilities. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 20, 2018)

Very nice series of the Yak and Fokker Erik! (@Valvebounce - is it some resentment against this Dutch aircraft pioneer that made you spell his name as Focker...?)
Good thing about especially those first WW planes is that they're not too fast, even for me it should be possible to get a decent "in flight" picture of one of those  Now just find an occasion to spot some of those planes ... 
Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks Wiebe. 
Blunder corrected! Nothing against Dhr Fokker. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 20, 2018)

The Silver Dart, in 1909, became the first plane to fly in the British empire at Baddeck, NS, Canada. The plane was designed by Alexander Graham Bell (inventor of the telephone) and flown by J.D. McCurdy. The replica shown below flew in 2009 in celebration of 100 years of flight. (Behind it you can see his hydrofoil


----------



## CDK (Aug 20, 2018)

Nice shots. I was fortunate to see the aircraft at the museum when I lived in Ottawa. My house was 10 minutes away.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 21, 2018)

CDK said:


> Nice shots. I was fortunate to see the aircraft at the museum when I lived in Ottawa. My house was 10 minutes away.


This is the one in Baddeck. This one actually flew!


----------



## CDK (Aug 21, 2018)

The one in the CASM was built in 1958 by the RCAF and crashed on the maiden flight, rebuilt and given to the CASM.


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice pictures of the Silver Dart.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 21, 2018)

CDK said:


> The one in the CASM was built in 1958 by the RCAF and crashed on the maiden flight, rebuilt and given to the CASM.


It appears the Nova Scotians had better luck....


----------



## Erik X (Aug 21, 2018)

More oddities.. The Royal Jordanian Falcons team performing a superb aerobatic show at Dala-Järna Sweden.. In the middle of nowhere in other words 
Smooth, elegant and near perfection

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LwrE5c]

F36A8102_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LwrEjF]

F36A7958_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/29bYyqq]

F36A7784_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/LwrDWr]

F36A8018_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/29bYzej]

F36A8090_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2018)

Very nice series, Erik.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 21, 2018)

Erik X said:


> More oddities.. The Royal Jordanian Falcons team performing a superb aerobatic show at Dala-Järna Sweden.. In the middle of nowhere in other words
> Smooth, elegant and near perfection
> 
> [...]


Agree with Click; nice series! Must have been a great show... Planes are a bit too slick or smooth or whatever for my taste however - I like the work-/ warhorses better - but you won't see those in aerobatics too often 
Wiebe.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 22, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> I like the work-/ warhorses better - but you won't see those in aerobatics too often
> Wiebe.


Allright, do you like Boeing Stearman and DH Tiger Moth better? 




F36A4250_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


F36A4308_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


F36A4333_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


F36A4290_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Erik. I especially like the 2nd, 3rd and 4th.

Well done!


----------



## Erik X (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks Click, much appreciated


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 22, 2018)

Erik X said:


> Allright, do you like Boeing Stearman and DH Tiger Moth better?
> [...]


 Yes those are more to my taste 
Especially the Tiger Moth has this appearance of toughness and purpose, I like it!
... and, nice series again!
Wiebe.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks Wiebe, I'll see if I can get more workhorses for you on Saturday.. it is last airshow for the season over here. The weather forecast is a bit shaky, but what could possibly go wrong 
Oh I forgot to post the picture of the Vampire

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NfmFyA]

F36A4792_DxO_full-1 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi Erik. 
Beautiful picture, beautiful plane despite the hot air!  

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Thanks Wiebe, I'll see if I can get more workhorses for you on Saturday.. it is last airshow for the season over here. The weather forecast is a bit shaky, but what could possibly go wrong
> Oh I forgot to post the picture of the Vampire


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 23, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Erik.
> Beautiful picture, beautiful plane despite the hot air!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



+1 ; Saab has managed to create quite a few of these military workhorses that are elegant - even beautiful - at the same time.
Same in my opinion is true for the sadly almost extinct Mosquito and Hornet... (and to a slightly lesser extent the P38 and the Fokker G1 - have to include a Dutchy )
@Graham - are you planning to visit any airshows in UK? We haven't seen too much new shots here from you - and so many excellent series last year... 
Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi Wiebe. 

Sorry to disappoint you but unfortunately I’m not able to visit the Bournemouth Air Festival this year which will leave me with just the flyby display at the Goodwood Revival for this years aircraft shots. You can look forwards to some shots of classic racing cars if that floats your boat as it were! 
I have been lucky enough to secure a place on the photo experience to shoot HSL 102, a WWII RAF rescue launch in action on the Solent next month so I’m hoping for good weather and good photos of that! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 24, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Wiebe.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but unfortunately I’m not able to visit the Bournemouth Air Festival this year which will leave me with just the flyby display at the Goodwood Revival for this years aircraft shots. You can look forwards to some shots of classic racing cars if that floats your boat as it were!
> I have been lucky enough to secure a place on the photo experience to shoot HSL 102, a WWII RAF rescue launch in action on the Solent next month so I’m hoping for good weather and good photos of that!
> ...



Graham, I hope you have a fantastic (photo-) experience, and I guess we may look forward to seeing some of the results (probably in a different thread)  - at least if the Solent doesn't get too choppy 
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2018)

Beautiful shot, Erik. Well done.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 24, 2018)

SAAB 35 Draken, it use to look better but the light conditions were not very good besides the fact that the photographer forgot to attach the teleconverter 
Funny, the device attached under the nose looks like an IRST but that thing was not invented when Draken was in service.. So it must either be something else or maybe SAAB is using this vintage aircraft for component testing. But it doesn't seem very likely.. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ajXBhw]

F36A5931_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/292enMH]

F36A5883_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ajXBr9]

F36A5978_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2018)

Cool shots. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 24, 2018)

Erik X said:


> SAAB 35 Draken, it use to look better but the light conditions were not very good besides the fact that the photographer forgot to attach the teleconverter
> Funny, the device attached under the nose looks like an IRST but that thing was not invented when Draken was in service.. So it must either be something else or maybe SAAB is using this vintage aircraft for component testing. But it doesn't seem very likely..
> [...]



Nice series Erik! Not just 'hot air', it's burning 
To me it looks like you're your own worst judge - I do not notice anything wrong with your lighting and framing... Well done!
Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 25, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice series Erik! Not just 'hot air', it's burning
> To me it looks like you're your own worst judge - I do not notice anything wrong with your lighting and framing... Well done!
> Wiebe.


+1


----------



## Erik X (Aug 26, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice series Erik! Not just 'hot air', it's burning
> To me it looks like you're your own worst judge - I do not notice anything wrong with your lighting and framing... Well done!
> Wiebe.


Thanks. Actually I have some new photos of hot-air free aircrafts from the airshow at Uppsala yesterday. 3900 pictures to go through (mostly jets), it will take a while.. sigh  The yellow AT-6 looked nice in the morning sun

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LGf81a]

F36A9623_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LGf7zR]

F36A9593_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LGf7wp]

F36A9597_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LGf7Wn]

F36A9629_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi Erik. 
Excellent shots. 
You are nearly right, it looks great in the morning sun, not just nice! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2018)

Beautiful shots, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks Graham and Click!
The C130 crew did a good job except that someone forgot to close the tailgate.. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/29675qP]

F36A9758_DxO-1 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2atcafz]

F36A9764_DxO-1 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/29675SF]

F36A9722_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2018)

Very nice shots. I really like the first and second picture.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 26, 2018)

Erik X said:


> Thanks. Actually I have some new photos of hot-air free aircrafts from the airshow at Uppsala yesterday. 3900 pictures to go through (mostly jets), it will take a while.. sigh  The yellow AT-6 looked nice in the morning sun
> 
> [...]



Very nice series again Erik, in the very pleasant lighting of the morning sun 
Does the AT-6 only have a twin bladed prop? I'm not used to seeing those on post 1930-ish military planes , although wikipedia tells me it is a trainer so that may explain it ...
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 26, 2018)

Erik X said:


> Thanks Graham and Click!
> The C130 crew did a good job except that someone forgot to close the tailgate..
> 
> [...]



Nice series Erik, I especially like the last - you can see the pallets are pushed out with some speed, the parachute of the second one not even clear of the plane when the third already is in the air (and the fourth 'almost'...). I'd be worried that they would get tangled 
Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi Erik. 
Stunning shots as usual, great timing on the last shot. 
My first memory of a C130 Hercules was at Middle Wallop Airshow as a teenager. An impressive piece of kit well demonstrated, it went something like this. 
“If you look off to the left you will see the Hercules,” we looked and saw a spec at height, it then dropped in like a stone, made a pass in front of us (what I now believe would be described as a touch and go) main gear on the ground, nose high, a Landrover on a skid pallet was yanked out by a drag parachute, then the Hercules departed at what appeared to be a near vertical climb, (viewing angles etc). 
That all probably took less time than it has taken to write this, (I’m not fast at typing)! 
Needless to say it left a lasting impression on a young boy, I wish I had had a camera with me back then! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 27, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice series Erik, I especially like the last - you can see the pallets are pushed out with some speed, the parachute of the second one not even clear of the plane when the third already is in the air (and the fourth 'almost'...). I'd be worried that they would get tangled
> Wiebe.



The mission was to 'deliver' the cargo within a circle marked on the ground so there was a good reason to push out everything quickly.. The landing zone was some distance away from the crowd, I wonder why.. Air drop is safe and proven. I mean what could possibly go wrong


----------



## Erik X (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks Nat and Graham. Yes, AT-6 has a 2-bladed prop. Early versions of Spitfire had fixed 2-blade wooden propellers so there is nothing wrong with it.. What makes me more concerned is that half the length of the blades is 'shaded' by the engine cowling so it is probably not very efficient. But as you said, AT-6 was intended as a trainer so performance was probably not priority #1.. Anyway, the AT-6 propeller is very good at producing noise 

It will be interesting to see if there is any worthy replacement for C-130 coming as it is approaching retirement. I doubt that A400M or KC-390 will ever come close when it comes to robustness and versatility..? The C-130 has some kind of world record in overload, 452 passengers onboard, 32 in cockpit
http://onlyinark.com/culture/last-herk-vietnam/

Here is another hot-air driven fighter, a F-16 from Danish Air Force  Nicely painted with 'Dannebrogen' on the fin.



F36A0017_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0139_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0243_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0315_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0287_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2018)

Very nice series, Erik. I especially like the second shot.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks Click!
Actually I'm not allowed to reveal this but SAAB is developing a new version of Gripen, driven by psychic energy

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ar2mKm]

F36A3021_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2018)

Pretty cool picture, Erik.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2018)

Erik X said:


> Actually I'm not allowed to reveal this but SAAB is developing a new version of Gripen, driven by psychic energy



Very interesting.

So that's the fighter aircraft of the future.

Will there be fighter pilots in the future or just drones?


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi Erik. 
Cool photo. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Erik X said:


> Thanks Click!
> Actually I'm not allowed to reveal this but SAAB is developing a new version of Gripen, driven by psychic energy


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 27, 2018)

Erik X said:


> Thanks Nat and Graham. Yes, AT-6 has a 2-bladed prop. Early versions of Spitfire had fixed 2-blade wooden propellers so there is nothing wrong with it.. What makes me more concerned is that half the length of the blades is 'shaded' by the engine cowling so it is probably not very efficient. But as you said, AT-6 was intended as a trainer so performance was probably not priority #1.. Anyway, the AT-6 propeller is very good at producing noise
> 
> It will be interesting to see if there is any worthy replacement for C-130 coming as it is approaching retirement. I doubt that A400M or KC-390 will ever come close when it comes to robustness and versatility..? The C-130 has some kind of world record in overload, 452 passengers onboard, 32 in cockpit
> http://onlyinark.com/culture/last-herk-vietnam/
> ...



Did the Danes invent an anti-gravity invisible *air*-strip?? I must tell our air force ... they should be able to convert the Dutch F-16's 
Wiebe.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 28, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Did the Danes invent an anti-gravity invisible *air*-strip?? I must tell our air force ... they should be able to convert the Dutch F-16's
> Wiebe.


I don't have a clue, I though that some software developer might have misunderstood the intended function of the lever marked "landing gear up"
Interesting to see that F-16 can fly pretty well also with negative flap setting!

Here are some pictures of the conventional jet-propelled SAAB 39 Gripen.. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27KvaBh]

F36A2711_DxO-1 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2aveWfP]

F36A2914_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/298ckWM]

F36A2945_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/LKqsAV]

F36A3087_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ar2P2E]

F36A3124_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/298d1He]

F36A3178_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2018)

Another cool series. The 4th picture is a great shot. Well done, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 28, 2018)

Click said:


> Another cool series. The 4th picture is a great shot. Well done, Erik.


Thanks Click, I'm glad you like it


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 28, 2018)

Erik X said:


> I don't have a clue, I though that some software developer might have misunderstood the intended function of the lever marked* "landing gear up"*
> Interesting to see that F-16 can fly pretty well also with negative flap setting!
> 
> Here are some pictures of the conventional jet-propelled SAAB 39 Gripen..
> [...]



Nice series of the Saab 39 Gripen Erik, quirky nice design with its canard wings (if I'm correctly naming them )

... And I like your sense of humour 
Wiebe.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 29, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice series of the Saab 39 Gripen Erik, quirky nice design with its canard wings (if I'm correctly naming them )


Yes, it is correct. Canard is the French word for duck. In the past it was supposed that a duck uses its beak as stabilizer and elevator. Today it is proven that it does not but aircrafts with stabilizer in front of the main wing are still considered as ducks


----------



## Erik X (Aug 29, 2018)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ar1wfL]

F36A9826_DxO by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/LKpkta]

F36A9845_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/29pQGoY]

F36A9881_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/29pQRYE]

F36A2055_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2018)

Very nice series, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks Click
Hold on.. a F18 Hornet from the Finnish Air Force is waiting on the taxiway.. Where are my earplugs?? 



F36A0769_DxO by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0794_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0816_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0819_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0926_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0927_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A1030_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2018)

Cool!!! Beautiful pictures. Well done, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Aug 30, 2018)

Spamming is hard work  
Sikorsky UH-60M Black Hawk

[url=https://flic.kr/p/29dziLF]

F36A1689_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 30, 2018)

Your hard work is appreciated Erik! 
Excellent series as we've come to expect from you 
Keep them coming as long as you have the material 
Wiebe.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks Wiebe! I do have a few more pictures 

The "Team 60" showgroup has been revived after a 18 year break. The pilots work as instructors at the Air Force flying school at Malmslätt Linköping so they know how to handle the SAAB 105 / SK60 trainer.. Smooth and precise!



F36A1675_DxO by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A2804_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A2717_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A2719_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A2736_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2018)

Very nice series, Erik. I also like the Black Hawk just above. Well done.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 1, 2018)

More of Team 60 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/298kkVP]

F36A2738_DxO_full-1 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/298kmhv]

F36A2744_DxO_full-1 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/29q1rej]

F36A2769_DxO_full-1 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27KD9Xf]

F36A2803_DxO by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/29q1uiL]

F36A2867_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi Erik. 
Really nice shots as per usual, really like shot 2744. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 3, 2018)

Erik X said:


> Thanks Click
> Hold on.. a F18 Hornet from the Finnish Air Force is waiting on the taxiway.. Where are my earplugs??
> 
> [...]



Hey Erik, you know those Americans, always big and loud 



Erik X said:


> Spamming is hard work
> Sikorsky UH-60M Black Hawk
> [...]



Very nice shot, nice angle!



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Erik.
> Really nice shots as per usual, really like shot 2744.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



+1 to Graham; it takes the Europeans to get the elegance back in the game 

(wonder how many flames


I'll get for this comment )
Wiebe.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 7, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Hey Erik, you know those Americans, always big and loud


Yep you're right.. On the other hand, SAAB AJS37 Viggen can make a lot of noise too 
Thanks Click, Graham and Wiebe



F36A1240_DxO by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0966_DxO by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A1056_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NJK1by]

F36A1097_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]



F36A1099_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A1191_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A1214_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2018)

Great shots as always, Erik.


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 8, 2018)

Great posts Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks Click and Dhr


----------



## Erik X (Sep 8, 2018)

The only flying SK-37 Viggen (SK stands for 'skolflygplan' i.e. 2-seated trainer). In order to save time and money, SAAB reused the front canopy also for the rear seat. It looks a bit odd but it works  Two periscopes allowed the instructor in the rear seat to get a glimpse of the runway during landing



F36A2376_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2018)

WOW A two seat trainer. Cool shot. Thanks for sharing, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks Click and Graham!
SK37 participated in 'SAAB historic flight'. The light conditions were far from perfect at their display, but thats life 
39D Gripen, SK60, SK37 Viggen, J29 Tunnan, J35J Draken, J32B Lansen

[url=https://flic.kr/p/29uYzrB]

F36A2415_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/29uYzb6]

F36A2417_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2018)

You did very well despite the lighting conditions.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 9, 2018)

Cool sets Erik , despite all the hot air 
W.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 9, 2018)

Click said:


> You did very well despite the lighting conditions.


+1 brilliant.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 20, 2018)

Since there is no other activity here, why not take a look at some godsforsaken Russian airports..
I get a very eerie feeling when I look at these pictures. But keep in mind that Khatanga airport is still handling 34000 passengers a year!  It has got a brand new roof also, at half the building at least..
http://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/russia-wooden-airports/index.html


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2018)

LOL Thanks for sharing, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 21, 2018)

Why waste money on panorama windows on the tower, ordinary windows should be good enough .. 
Here are more eerie pictures, showing the Soviet space shuttle "Buran".. now collecting dust and bird droppings in an abandoned hangar at Baikonur Cosmodrome
https://www.boredpanda.com/abandone...-baikonur-cosmodrome-kazakhstan-ralph-mirebs/


----------



## Roo (Sep 22, 2018)

nice posts Erik!


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this link, Erik.


----------



## davechng (Sep 23, 2018)

korean F-35A on hotramp! AW4 .....in KNFW


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2018)

Great shot, Dave.


----------



## Roo (Oct 22, 2018)

A few shots from Warbirds Downunder at Temora Aviation Museum a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## Roo (Oct 22, 2018)

CAC Boomerang



P-51D Mustang



Spitfire MkXVI


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
Very nice, I particularly like the second shot, great framing, great subjects but they are all really good. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 22, 2018)

Very nice series @Roo 
W.


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2018)

I really like your series, Roo. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks guys! 

All V-12 formation






Battle of Britain formation - unfortunately the Hurricane developed a leak and cut short its solo passes and missed the all V-12 formation


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 22, 2018)

Quite a lot of Merlin V12 engines  (RR or under licence...)
Very nice set @Roo - good to see those machines flying, if only for a short while (and in pictures for all viewers) 
Wiebe.


----------



## Roo (Oct 22, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Quite a lot of Merlin V12 engines  (RR or under licence...)
> Very nice set @Roo - good to see those machines flying, if only for a short while (and in pictures for all viewers)
> Wiebe.



Thanks Wiebe. It was great to see all those flying together and very rare for down here. 72 cylinders in the air via the 4 Merlins (RR/Packard) and 2 Allisons.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
Another great set, the head on shot is really nice. 
I guess we are spoiled here as we often have 72 cylinders, 1 Lancaster a Spitfire and a Hurricane!  We also routinely have solitary Spitfires (not always the same one) fly over our home, they often linger and we can hear them wheeling and turning even when we can’t see them. The problem is every time I grab my camera it ruins it for everyone else as they never hang around for a photo! 
A real shame about the Hurricane being withdrawn from the display, we had the same with the Vulcan at Goodwood, a fuel leak ended the flypast before it began but that was her last visit to the south coast before being withdrawn from flight permanently.  I’ll wager that you get another look at the Hurricane. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2018)

Another very nice series, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks Graham and Click!

We only have 2 airworthy Spitfires and the solitary Hurricane, which we were very lucky to see as they don't like to stray too far from home with it. Hopefully another Spitfire or 2 will be returned to the air fairly soon.

Cessna A-37B Dragonfly




Gloster Meteor F.8 - currently the only airworthy single seat variant in the world.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
Wow, that is one heavily loaded machine given its size. 
Gloster Meteor, now that is just oneupmanship!  
Very nice shots and I’m really surprised that you only have 2 airworthy Spitfires, is that for the whole country, the state (if that is the correct term) or some other area, not so surprised about the Hurricane, it has very much been the underdog to the Spitfire.  I guess it doesn’t help that the Hurricane is not so aesthetically pleasing or iconic as the Spitfire? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Thanks Graham and Click!
> 
> We only have 2 airworthy Spitfires and the solitary Hurricane, which we were very lucky to see as they don't like to stray too far from home with it. Hopefully another Spitfire or 2 will be returned to the air fairly soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Roo. I especially like the Cessna A-37B.


----------



## Roo (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks again Graham and Click!

You read right - only 2 airworthy in the country but there are a few others under restoration to flight status. There are a few more Mustangs flying but most are the Australian manufactured CAC CA-18 type, based on the P-51D model, with the only genuine P-51D posted earlier. And, yes, the Meteor was oneupmanship!  I'll post a few more tonight.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 24, 2018)

It has been a long time since I've seen pictures of the Gloster Meteor in actual flight...
Nice set @Roo !
W.


----------



## Roo (Oct 24, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> It has been a long time since I've seen pictures of the Gloster Meteor in actual flight...
> Nice set @Roo !
> W.



Thanks Wiebe!  I have a couple of it flying alongside our soon to be retired/sold to Canada F/A-18A Classic Hornet which i'll post later.


----------



## Roo (Oct 25, 2018)

Meteor and Hornet



Warming up...



P-51D 



CAC CA-18


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 25, 2018)

Excellent shots @Roo ; I like the purposeful elegance of (especially the British) planes of that time - Spitfire, Mosquito/Hornet and Meteor fit that archetype for me  That said, P51's are also very nice (and in all honesty... look quite a bit more "modern" then their British contemporaries).
Thanks for sharing 
W.


----------



## Roo (Oct 25, 2018)

Oops... I missed one - there are now 3 airworthy Spitfires here. A MkXVIe (TE392 ZX-Z) was acquired back in February from Texas by the same group that operate the P-51D.


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2018)

Another nice series. Nicely done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Oct 28, 2018)

de Havilland Caribou



North American T-28 Trojan



Cessna O-1 Bird Dog



Cessna O-2 (Oscar Duece) Skymaster


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Roo. I especially like the DHC-4 Caribou.


----------



## Roo (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
Another great series. The Caribou, a look only the designers could love? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Oct 29, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Another great series. The Caribou, a look only the designers could love?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham. LOL, I don't think it was just the designers that loved the look - anyone that operated them grew to love them for their capability.


----------



## Roo (Nov 5, 2018)

Yak 3U - holder of 9 world speed records and former Reno air racer



Yak 52s of the Russian Roolettes aerobatics team



Nanchang CJ6As or the Russian Roolettes display team. The team name is a play on the RAAF's Roulettes aerobatics team


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2018)

Very nice series, Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
Another set of great shots of interesting subjects. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Yak 3U - holder of 9 world speed records and former Reno air racer
> 
> 
> Yak 52s of the Russian Roolettes aerobatics team
> ...


----------



## Roo (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks click and Graham!

PBY-6A Catalina in replica Black Cats scheme. The RAAF only operated the flying boat version rather that the amphibian seen here.



Qantas also used them during the war to operate the "double sunrise" service (30 hours non stop) between Perth and Ceylon (Sri Lanka) to keep communications open with England.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
Lovely shots of an important contributor to aviation history. 
Strange question, but can anyone else see Darth Vader’s helmet on the nose? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Thanks click and Graham!
> 
> PBY-6A Catalina in replica Black Cats scheme. The RAAF only operated the flying boat version rather that the amphibian seen here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2018)

Very nice shots, Roo.





Keep posting.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 7, 2018)

Wow, impressive pictures! 

Here is a link to an everyday video.. cockpit view from a beautifully restored DH Mosquito flying in formation with a 2-seated Spitfire and a Vampire!
NZ looks great from that viewpoint, is it the right place to be..?


----------



## Roo (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks for sharing Erik! NZ has a thriving warbird restoration/re-creation industry. I'm planning on going to the next Warbirds over Wanaka event in 2020. 

TBM-3 Avenger


----------



## Erik X (Nov 7, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Strange question, but can anyone else see Darth Vader’s helmet on the nose?


Ah, thats probably where the prop makers got the idea from...
I guess it is well known by now that the lightsabers are made from 1940 Graflex flash handles?
Except Obi-wan Kenobi's, which originates from a balance pipe from a Rolls-Royce jet engine!
http://resourcemagonline.com/2017/0...lightsaber-using-a-camera-flash-handle/76122/


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 8, 2018)

Erik X said:


> Wow, impressive pictures!
> 
> Here is a link to an everyday video.. cockpit view from a beautifully restored DH Mosquito flying in formation with a 2-seated Spitfire and a Vampire!
> NZ looks great from that viewpoint, is it the right place to be..?



Thanks for sharing Erik! Impressive - with those two big counter rotating props so close in front, almost touching the (short) nose...
I'd have loved to be the camera operator , both for the flight with such a plane / formation and for the country 
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 8, 2018)

@Roo - Excellent series of both "Darth Vader" Catalina and the Avenger 
W.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 9, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> I'd have loved to be the camera operator


I think we need to let the world know that the best (and most modest) aviation photographers happens to be sitting here at canonrumors, waiting for any exciting assignment... We can shoot anything, like Spitfires, Mustangs, Mosquitos, Vampires, Dragonflies, Cats, Dogs or whatever... cheap


----------



## Roo (Nov 9, 2018)

Erik X said:


> I think we need to let the world know that the best (and most modest) aviation photographers happens to be sitting here at canonrumors, waiting for any exciting assignment... We can shoot anything, like Spitfires, Mustangs, Mosquitos, Vampires, Dragonflies, Cats, Dogs or whatever... cheap



We shoot anything, anytime! I would love to do another air to air shoot soon, especially with something like a Kittyhawk  I will always defer to John Dibbs air to air shots though - exceptional imagery


----------



## zim (Nov 10, 2018)

Erik X said:


> Wow, impressive pictures!
> 
> Here is a link to an everyday video.. cockpit view from a beautifully restored DH Mosquito flying in formation with a 2-seated Spitfire and a Vampire!
> NZ looks great from that viewpoint, is it the right place to be..?



absolutely brilliant, thanks for sharing. I think I just wet my pants!


----------



## zim (Nov 10, 2018)

Roo said:


> We shoot anything, anytime! I would love to do another air to air shoot soon, especially with something like a Kittyhawk  I will always defer to John Dibbs air to air shots though - exceptional imagery



living the dream


----------



## MUSTANG_51 (Nov 10, 2018)

New member...hope you like these



TF-51D Mustang &quot;Contrary Mary&quot; by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



RAF BE2c Replica A2943 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



Supermarine Spitfire Mk.LFVc AR501 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



BBMF Spitfire Mk IXc MK356 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



Supermarine Spitfire Mk.LFVc AR501 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr

Peter


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Peter. 
Welcome to the forum, a really excellent set of shots, very good panning shots! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Nov 10, 2018)

Welcome Peter! It's hard not to like those great shots!


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2018)

Great shots, Peter.






Welcome to CR.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 10, 2018)

Totally agree with the previous posters - @MUSTANG_51 - excellent shots Peter! 
Welcome to CR and keep posting those quality shots!
Wiebe.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 12, 2018)

Some staff that fell out of a C130 passing by.. 



F36A9693_DxO by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 12, 2018)

Erik X said:


> Some staff that fell out of a C130 passing by..
> 
> [...]



 - CR for the humour...
W.


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2018)

LOL 

Very nice shot, Erik.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi Erik. 
I see they don’t let blind parachutists use their guide dogs any more then! 
In all seriousness, a very good shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps I hope the guide dog joke is international and not just a warped British sense of humour!


----------



## Roo (Nov 13, 2018)

Erik X said:


> Some staff that fell out of a C130 passing by..
> 
> 
> 
> F36A9693_DxO by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



At least he's still attached to the parachute  some language NSFW...


----------



## Erik X (Nov 13, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Ps I hope the guide dog joke is international and not just a warped British sense of humour!


Skydiving dogs are quite common these days but skydiving cats are obviously rare


----------



## Erik X (Nov 14, 2018)

The landing procedure looks more complicated than I thought; steer toward the landing area, deploy airbrake, remove oxygen mask, fold computer, drop front pack, prepare for touchdown and remember to make a good impression on the public...


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2018)

Nice pictures, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 14, 2018)

Oh I think I forgot to post pictures from the motorized paraglider team "The Flying Dragons" that was participating at Flygfesten, Dala-Järna. It was definitely something I've never seen before  Spectacular colors, I don't know if the rainbow/pride-effect was intentional 



F36A4364_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A4403_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2a6dY6t]

F36A4401_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr[/URL]



F36A4438_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A4433_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A4430_DxO_2880 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2018)

Cool Shots! I especially like the first and second picture. Well done, Erik


----------



## Erik X (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for the comment, Click


----------



## MUSTANG_51 (Nov 18, 2018)

A few more...and thanks for the welcome



Lightning F.6 XR728 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



BBMF Avro Lancaster PA474 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



Beech D.18S Expeditor 1164 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



Buccaneer S.2B XW544 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



Fokker DR1 Triplane by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



OV-10B Bronco 99+18 / G-ONAA by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



ArmyAir 443(AAC443) Apache AH1 ZJ205 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr

Peter


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2018)

Very nice shots, Peter.


----------



## Roo (Nov 19, 2018)

Some great shots there


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 19, 2018)

Great set @MUSTANG_51 !
W.


----------



## bluediablo (Nov 21, 2018)

Erik X said:


> Oh I think I forgot to post pictures from the motorized paraglider team "The Flying Dragons" that was participating at Flygfesten, Dala-Järna. It was definitely something I've never seen before  Spectacular colors, I don't know if the rainbow/pride-effect was intentional
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big fan on my ass while blowing smoke and holding a kite! Humans! Great shots!


----------



## Roo (Feb 25, 2019)

almost time to revive this thread again - the Australian airshow is on this week


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 25, 2019)

Yey, not a moment too soon! 



Roo said:


> almost time to revive this thread again - the Australian airshow is on ethis week


----------



## Roo (Feb 26, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Yey, not a moment too soon!



Too true!! And following that, it will be restarting the Motorsports thread with Phillip Island Historics and the Grand Prix....a good time to be downunder


----------



## Roo (Mar 4, 2019)

From the Friday night show, the Romanian members of the Air Bandits team that performed with Jurgis Kairys



The world's only airworthy Lockheed Hudson




RAAF C-130J defensive flare drop



Auster J1B


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2019)

WOW. Great shots, Roo. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Mar 5, 2019)

Click said:


> WOW. Great shots, Roo. Well done.


 Thanks Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi Roo. 
Very nice shot of the Hudson, but loving the shots with the pyrotechnics, especially the Hercules, amazing how the flares light the plane! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Mar 13, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Very nice shot of the Hudson, but loving the shots with the pyrotechnics, especially the Hercules, amazing how the flares light the plane!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham. The Hercules was one I was very happy to get right this time. It is cool how the flares do light the plane but that also makes it difficult as it's then too easy to blow out the plane completely.


ARH Tiger helicopter flare drop



Another shot of the Herc



RAAF F/A-18B Classic Hornet



The Air Bandits featuring Jurgis Kairys in his Juka and 2 Yak 50s


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2019)

Very nice series, Roo. I really like the F/A-18B Hornet.


----------



## Roo (Mar 13, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Roo. I really like the F/A-18B Hornet.



Thanks Click!


----------



## Roo (Apr 3, 2019)

Hornet formations









and with a couple of mates - Lightning and Raptor


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2019)

Beautiful series. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (May 16, 2019)

Classic Fighters Airshow at Omaka NZ at Easter

When you get the shot during a banana pass...




...and crop in for the bonus


----------



## Click (May 17, 2019)

Great shots, Roo.


----------



## Roo (May 17, 2019)

Click said:


> Great shots, Roo.



Thanks very much Click


----------



## Nat_WA (May 17, 2019)

Roo said:


> Classic Fighters Airshow at Omaka NZ at Easter
> 
> When you get the shot during a banana pass...
> ...
> ...and crop in for the bonus


Wow ,
I almost felt the heat radiating from my screen at that third picture 
Great shots Roo!
W.


----------



## Roo (May 17, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Wow ,
> I almost felt the heat radiating from my screen at that third picture
> Great shots Roo!
> W.


 Thanks very much Wiebe


----------



## MUSTANG_51 (May 26, 2019)

Popped into my local airfield of Sywell (in Northamptonshire) to see the "Ultimate Fighters Team" depart for Duxford. A few years ago there was a Warbird aerobatic team sponsored by Breitling Watches (still have the Jet Display Team) which sadly stopped, but the new team will include P-47D, Buchon, Spitfire and Mustang...



Hispano HA-1112-M4L Buchon &quot;White 9&quot; by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



Hispano HA-1112-M4L Buchon &quot;White 9&quot; by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



TF-51D Mustang &quot;Contrary Mary&quot; by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



Spitfire Vc EE602 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



Buchon &quot;White 9&quot;, Spitfire EE602 and TF-51D &quot;Contrary Mary&quot; by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



P-47D &quot;Nellie B&quot; G-THUN by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



P-47D &quot;Nellie B&quot; G-THUN by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



P-47D &quot;Nellie B&quot; G-THUN by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



TF-51D Mustang &quot;Contrary Mary&quot; by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



P-47D &quot;Nellie B&quot; and TF-51D &quot;Contrary Mary&quot; departing by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr

Peter


----------



## Click (May 26, 2019)

Very nice series. Well done, Peter.


----------



## Roo (May 29, 2019)

Excellent shots Peter! The Jug is a huge aircraft.


----------



## davechng (Jun 11, 2019)

Singapore F-16 caught here in Ft worth Last week.... more detail report and pictures can be found in the link below:
F-16 from Singapore


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2019)

Very nice shot, Dave.


----------



## MUSTANG_51 (Jul 12, 2019)

A few pictures from Old Warden (Shuttleworth Collection) on the 7th July 2019....which had 7 Hurricanes (1 Sea Hurricane & 6 normal) flying, the most seen in the UK together since 1946 !



7 Hurricane heaven by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



7 Hurricane heaven by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



BBMF Hurricane IIc PZ865 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



Hurricane I P2902 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



BBMF Hurricane IIc PZ865 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



Sea Hurricane Ib Z7015 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



Hawker Hurricane MkI R4118 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



Hawker Hurricane MkI R4118 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



Hawker Hurricane MkI V7497 by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr

and a couple of P-47D Thunderbolt photo`s...largest fighter to land at Old Warden



P-47D Thunderbolt G-THUN by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr



P-47D Thunderbolt G-THUN by MUSTANG_P51, on Flickr

Peter


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2019)

Beautiful series. Well done, Peter.


----------



## Roo (Jul 16, 2019)

Very nice Peter! 7 airborne Hurricanes are a sight to behold. There are currently 3 Hurricanes up for sale on Platinum Fighters.


----------



## Roo (Jul 27, 2019)

Bristol Scout at Omaka



Spitfire Tr.IX



Yak 3 and FW-190



TBM-3 Avenger


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 27, 2019)

Hi Roo. 
More beautiful pics of stunning looking warbirds. Keep up the good work. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2019)

WOW. Beautiful pictures. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks very much Graham and Click!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 28, 2019)

Some shots from a local grass strip.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 28, 2019)

Training Flight - touch and go.


----------



## Roo (Jul 28, 2019)

Very nice Jeff


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice series, Jeff.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 29, 2019)

Roo said:


> Bristol Scout at Omaka
> 
> Spitfire Tr.IX
> 
> ...



Wow... 'nough said
   
W.


----------



## Roo (Jul 30, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Wow... 'nough said
> 
> W.


Thanks Wiebe


----------



## Roo (Aug 1, 2019)

Fleet Finch 



Royal Aircraft Factory B.E.2



Ryan STM


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2019)

Another beautiful series,. I especially like the second picture. Great shot, well done Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi Roo.
What Click said!  Including the second shot bit! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks very much Click and Graham!


----------



## Roo (Aug 7, 2019)

Staggerwing and STM



Staggerwing


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2019)

WOW I really like the first picture. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi Roo. 
Great shots, I really like the first shot, are you airborne for some of your shots, or elevated on cliffs or something?

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Staggerwing and STM
> 
> 
> Staggerwing


----------



## Roo (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks guys. I did like the mood with the light in the first shot. Funnily enough, I've been asked by a few people if I've been taking the shots either from an elevated position or air to air but everything has been shot from the ground. I'm pretty happy if I've created the illusion of being in the air with them


----------



## GN Photos (Aug 8, 2019)

Roo rocks it again! Absolutely beautiful shots, and from the ground. I agree, the first shot of the Staggerwing and STM with the lighting and clouds, is perfect.


----------



## Roo (Aug 10, 2019)

GeoffN said:


> Roo rocks it again! Absolutely beautiful shots, and from the ground. I agree, the first shot of the Staggerwing and STM with the lighting and clouds, is perfect.


 Thanks very much Geoff


----------



## Erik X (Sep 4, 2019)

SAAB SK37 Viggen (two-seater) in crappy light conditions, just minutes before a thunderstorm..
F11 flygdag, Nyköping/Skavsta Sweden



F36A0748_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0767_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0779_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0965_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0992_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

Braking using thrust reversal, I guess Viggen was the only fighter in the world having that kind of feature? Very effective when operating on short airstrips but it adds quite a lot of weight..



F36A0999_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

On static display before the weather deteriorated..



F36A8971_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A8953_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

The "snail eyes" are periscopes, allowing the instructor in the back seat to get a glimpse of the runway during landing


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 4, 2019)

Erik X said:


> SAAB SK37 Viggen (two-seater) in crappy light conditions, just minutes before a thunderstorm..
> F11 flygdag, Nyköping/Skavsta Sweden


Very nice set Erik!
Indeed, reverse thrust on fighters is certainly not common...
Was this 'flygdag' only military - and just with the Viggen; or can we expect some more  ?
W.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 4, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Indeed, reverse thrust on fighters is certainly not common...


Thanks! The idea to use country roads as backup airstrips dates far back in the Swedish Air force so all fighters must be able to stop quickly; SAAB 35 Draken used drag chute, 37 Viggen used thrust reversal, 39 Gripen uses ABS wheel brakes in combination with canard wings at full negative to create downforce. I guess the drag chute was found to be impractical since it was abandoned already in the 70:s... And now, in 2019, when Norway is about to recieve their 5:th generation F35, guess how they will cope with icy runways? Yep, the "arctic" version of F35 will be equipped with drag chute!!
Sure I have more pictures, hold on.. 

A fast prop plane: a P51D in Royal Air Force paint scheme



F36A0225_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0437_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

And a slightly slower one.. Klemm 35



F36A9254_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2019)

Great shots, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 4, 2019)

Flygande Veteraners C-47 "Daisy", in civil colors these days. As shiny as ever.. 
She was supposed to deliver skydivers but it was too windy



F36A9077_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A9053_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2019)

I love the C 47. I really like your pictures. Very nice shots, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 5, 2019)

SAAB B17



F36A9363_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A9400_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

AT-6 "Mean Machine"



F36A9727_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 5, 2019)

Erik X said:


> SAAB B17
> [...]
> 
> 
> F36A9400_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


Being a two-seater bomber/reconnaissance plane, the canopy of the B17 is weirdly long... 
W.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2019)

Very nice shots. I especially like the AT-6. Well done, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 5, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> .. the canopy of the B17 is weirdly long...


Indeed  The extra space is reserved for a machine gun, it is not for the convenience of the crew..

Anyway, the de Havilland Vampire doesn't suffer from any unnecessary cabin space
Haven't I posted almost exactly those pictures some time ago or is it just some kind of deja-vu?



F36A9887_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A9853_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr

Thanks for the comment Click, here is another picture of the AT-6. It is so much easier to get sharp shots when aircrafts are on the ground 



F36A8936_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you for sharing those beautiful shots, Erik.


----------



## Roo (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome back Erik! We've missed your shots but you've certainly made up for it with these posts


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi Erik. 
I can think of one other military jet that had reverse thrust, but that could be used in flight and was used to great effect! 
A fantastic series of shots Erik and as for the sharp shots on the ground, I would not fault your in flight shots either! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 6, 2019)

Thank you very much for feedback, Click, Graham, Roo, Steve and Dantana. I missed the other main airshow over here so (thankfully) there will be no flood of pictures this time
37 Viggen is a beast, it is said to be the only fighter ever that has managed to intercept the SR-71.  The altitude needed was probably above the service ceiling for J37 so it was not without problems but somehow the pilots managed to intercept and lock on the SR-71.
There is also another (unconfirmed) story that the U.S. Air Force One once took a shortcut through swedish airspace but "forgot" to file a flight plan, so suddenly the crew found that they had a Viggen above each wing, escorting the Air Force One down to a military air base.. the president (possibly Nixon?) was said to be somewhat overstrained..

SAAB 32 Lansen



F36A0631_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0639_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0642_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0672_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0719_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 6, 2019)

Erik X said:


> Thank you very much for feedback, Click, Graham, Roo, Steve and Dantana. I missed the other main airshow over here so (thankfully) there will be no flood of pictures this time
> 37 Viggen is a beast, it is said to be the only fighter ever that has managed to intercept the SR-71.  The altitude needed was probably above the service ceiling for J37 so it was not without problems but somehow the pilots managed to intercept and lock on the SR-71.
> There is also another (unconfirmed) story that the U.S. Air Force One once took a shortcut through swedish airspace but "forgot" to file a flight plan, so suddenly the crew found that they had a Viggen above each wing, escorting the Air Force One down to a military air base.. the president (possibly Nixon?) was said to be somewhat overstrained..
> 
> SAAB 32 Lansen


Whether true or not, I like the story  
Some impressive flying from the 'Lansen'; and certainly also some impressive pictures taken! 
W.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2019)

Very nice series. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 6, 2019)

The 37 Viggen doesn't need any runway, any decently straight paved road will do.. 




And it can reverse too, check at 10:50 in this movie





39 Gripen only needs 800 meters of 16m wide road but I guess it is very close to the absolute minimum.. I'm not sure if the heavier E/F-versions are guaranteed to operate on such short runways, maybe they will need a few meters more


----------



## Roo (Sep 7, 2019)

Pretty Impressive  

The only airworthy AVRO Anson in flight




DC3/C47 taking to the air







Sopwith Pup


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2019)

Very nice shots, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Sep 7, 2019)

The story of the Viggen Blackbird interceptions

https://theaviationgeekclub.com/vig...-radar-lock-legendary-sr-71-mach-3-spy-plane/

https://theaviationist.com/2018/11/...ish-viggens-after-violating-swedens-airspace/


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2019)

Very interesting read. Thanks for sharing, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Sep 8, 2019)

A special livery celebrating the 77th anniversary of 77 Sqn (the Grumpy Monkeys)



the spine has silhouettes of previous aircraft operated


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Roo. The 3rd picture is really cool.


----------



## Roo (Sep 8, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Roo. The 3rd picture is really cool.


 Thanks very much Click! Ecto and afterburner is always a good combination


----------



## Erik X (Sep 13, 2019)

A Bell Jet Ranger II in green clothes 



F36A9151_DxO_full by Erik Astrom, on Flickr



F36A0725_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice Erik. I always liked the JetRanger shape. We used to have the OH-58 Kiowa variant but replaced them over the past few years with EC135s.


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice shots, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks Click and Roo
The sibling in civil colours was a former police helicopter which was stolen and used in the helicopter robbery at Västberga
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Västberga_helicopter_robbery



F36A9203_DxO_4000 by Erik Astrom, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Sep 14, 2019)

Former Swiss De Havilland DH 112 Venom now in RNZAF markings


----------



## Erik X (Sep 14, 2019)

Roo said:


> Former Swiss De Havilland DH 112 Venom now in RNZAF markings


Clearly a successor to DH-100 Vampire.. 
I read somewhere about the development of the Learjet; it was found that the wingtip tanks should be hanging slightly below the wingtips for optimum aerodynamic performance but they were centered later because it looked more appealing.. So some range was actually thrown away for cosmetic reasons! It was probably unknown when DH-112 was designed 

Before you invite a Vampire or Venom to your airshow, consider this


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Roo. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Roo (Sep 14, 2019)

Erik X said:


> Clearly a successor to DH-100 Vampire..
> I read somewhere about the development of the Learjet; it was found that the wingtip tanks should be hanging slightly below the wingtips for optimum aerodynamic performance but they were centered later because it looked more appealing.. So some range was actually thrown away for cosmetic reasons! It was probably unknown when DH-112 was designed
> 
> Before you invite a Vampire or Venom to your airshow, consider this



 Sheesh - the Goblin and Ghost jets aren't even that powerful!


----------



## Erik X (Sep 14, 2019)

Roo said:


> Sheesh - the Goblin and Ghost jets aren't even that powerful!


Sure, it could be worse!


----------



## Roo (Sep 17, 2019)

Has anyone been following the journey of the Silver Spitfire on it's circumnavigation of the globe? https://www.silverspitfire.com/


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2019)

I really like the last picture. Well done, TexPhoto.


----------



## Roo (Jan 10, 2020)

Last day at Omaka last Easter and it was cold and wet but humid - perfect for prop tip vortices. I hadn't realised it yet, but the mounts of the camera and lens had been damaged causing some over exposure - CPS and insurance covered it luckily 


RNZAF NH-90



Yak-3 Full Noise (they have since added a radial engined Yak-3, SteadFast, to their collection




Yak-52



Spitfire XIVe (Griffon powered) stirring up the birds.


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2020)

Great shots. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi Roo. 
Some really nice shots but loving the Yak 3 in particular. 
You must have been pretty annoyed about tweaking the lens and body, any idea how you did it? A warning for the rest of us what not to do?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks Click and Graham! Much appreciated.

It was as stupid error Graham - I'd carried it in over my shoulder attached to the collapsed monopod but had to put it down to put a shoulder strap on and attach the second camera. It had been raining and, instead of just resting it on the ground as normal, I stood it up against a bin...seemed stable but big mistake. While I was adjusting the second camera, it the did the slow slide down and landed back corner of camera first. It didn't look like much of an impact with the soft ground but obviously most of the impact went through the lens mount, pulling the top part out slightly. Luckily, I had the raincover on it most of the day. The repair would have been just under $2k but CPS gives 30% off and insurance covered it anyway.

Yak-52s seemed to be having a competition to see who could get their gear up closest to ground






de Havilland DHC-1 Chipmunk



Another shot of the Griffon Spitfire


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2020)

Very nice series. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 13, 2020)

Roo said:


> ...
> 
> Another shot of the Griffon Spitfire [...]


Another set of great shots! Nice panning on the Yak's and on the Spitfire; perfect balance of shutter speed vs. plane & prop speeds - you can just see the Griffon engined Spitfire must have had the 5 bladed propeller 
Sorry to hear about the damage, hope it is all repaired to your satisfaction; lucky you had the insurance coverage...!
W.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi Roo.
My guess is you are not the first person to lean a camera on a monopod against something and have it slide, I don’t suppose you will be the last, I guess you were just unlucky with the impact angle. 
Another nice series, got to love a Spitfire, any Spitfire.
Although the Griffon engined variants were necessary the Merlin engined versions are definitely better proportioned, that long Griffon nose just slightly spoils the look in my opinion.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks Click, Wiebe and Graham

The camera and lens are good as new but I did have my only CFast fail on the Thursday before the show. Being Easter weekend and a small country town, there was no where to get a CFast or even a CF replacement. Switched all my CF cards to the 1D and picked up a SD for the 5D on the Saturday morning - that caused me to get stuck in traffic to the show and I missed getting shots of the 3 Spitfire formation (MkIX, Tr9 and MkXIV)... looked good from the road though!

Spitfire MkIX



Mustang P-51D



How many Yaks/Nanchangs can you fit in one image?


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2020)

Another beautiful series. The Spitfire in B&W, WOW!





Well done Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 18, 2020)

Ooh oooh I know I know, All of them! 



Roo said:


> How many Yaks/Nanchangs can you fit in one image?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi Roo.
Excellent series, but the b&w treatment on the Spitfire, very evocative. 

Cheers, Graham.



Roo said:


> Thanks Click, Wiebe and Graham
> 
> The camera and lens are good as new but I did have my only CFast fail on the Thursday before the show. Being Easter weekend and a small country town, there was no where to get a CFast or even a CF replacement. Switched all my CF cards to the 1D and picked up a SD for the 5D on the Saturday morning - that caused me to get stuck in traffic to the show and I missed getting shots of the 3 Spitfire formation (MkIX, Tr9 and MkXIV)... looked good from the road though!
> 
> ...


----------



## Roo (Jan 18, 2020)

Click said:


> Another beautiful series. The Spitfire in B&W, WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Excellent series, but the b&w treatment on the Spitfire, very evocative.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


 
The color version is nice but the moodiness created by the light, clouds and background screamed for it to be B &W


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 18, 2020)

Roo said:


> Thanks Click, Wiebe and Graham
> 
> The camera and lens are good as new but I did have my only CFast fail on the Thursday before the show. Being Easter weekend and a small country town, there was no where to get a CFast or even a CF replacement. Switched all my CF cards to the 1D and picked up a SD for the 5D on the Saturday morning - that caused me to get stuck in traffic to the show and I missed getting shots of the 3 Spitfire formation (MkIX, Tr9 and MkXIV)... looked good from the road though!
> [...]
> How many Yaks/Nanchangs can you fit in one image?



Diagonally one more then if they were horizontal 

Excellent pictures, I'm not going to repeat the praise for the Spitfire...
W.


----------



## Roo (Mar 11, 2020)

Tyabb Airshow on Sunday

F4U-5N Corsair




CA-13 Boomerang



CA-17 Mustang



Allison and Merlin powered P-40s. Which is which?


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2020)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks very much click!

He turns 82 later this year but 13 time Australian aerobatic champion, Chris Sperou, can still throw his magnificently presented Pitts Super Stinker around as well as anyone. I doubt I'll still be wielding a camera around as well as he can his aircraft at that age.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi Roo.
Very nice series.
I’ll play, Allison top, Rolls Royce bottom, (I believe they are both technically Merlin engines?)
Edit, oops, the Packard would be the ”other Merlin”! 

Cheers, Graham.



Roo said:


> Allison and Merlin powered P-40s. Which is which?
> View attachment 189110


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2020)

Another very nice series, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Mar 12, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Very nice series.
> I’ll play, Allison top, Rolls Royce bottom, (I believe they are both technically Merlin engines?)
> Edit, oops, the Packard would be the ”other Merlin”!
> ...



Thanks Graham!

Good call - the Allison is a little longer in the nose and has an additional scoop at the top.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2020)

I really like your pictures. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Mar 13, 2020)

Click said:


> I really like your pictures. Well done, Roo.


Thanks very much Click! Your comments are always appreciated


----------



## dcm (Mar 18, 2020)

Spotted a fast moving, high altitude. 3-plane trailing formation, typical of bombers, on an abnormal flight path. And look what we have. My dad flew B-36s and B-52s during his USAF career so holds some special meaning for me.

Not the greatest image, but thought I'd share anyway. 1DXII/100-400II/1.4xIII (100% crop).


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2020)

Cool shot. Thanks for sharing, dcm.


----------



## Roo (Mar 18, 2020)

dcm said:


> Spotted a fast moving, high altitude. 3-plane trailing formation, typical of bombers, on an abnormal flight path. And look what we have. My dad flew B-36s and B-52s during his USAF career so holds some special meaning for me.
> 
> Not the greatest image, but thought I'd share anyway. 1DXII/100-400II/1.4xIII (100% crop).
> 
> View attachment 189260



Don't often see B2s in the wild. Well done! After having Speedweek here and my Easter visit to Warbirds over Wanaka cancelled, I'll take any fix I can get at the moment


----------



## dcm (Mar 19, 2020)

Roo said:


> Don't often see B2s in the wild. Well done! After having Speedweek here and my Easter visit to Warbirds over Wanaka cancelled, I'll take any fix I can get at the moment



Expected a B1 northbound out of Dyess AFB in Texas to Powder River River Training Complex or Ellsworth AFB in South Dakota. Figure they were cruising at FL400 (40K feet - I was standing about 8700 feet) and shooting at about a 45 degree angle, so around 8.5 miles to target.

Not a lot of contrails out there right now with the airline cutbacks. Better chance of catching a military aircraft.


----------



## Roo (Mar 27, 2020)

It's never an airshow without a Spitfire - Temora Aviation Museum's MkIX



Or another Mustang  Judy Pay's Australian built CAC CA-17



Paul Bennet's massive TBM-3 Avenger torpedo bomber



With bomb bay open. One of the landing gear is slightly down - apparently there are no gear locks, just hydraulics holding it in place. He was able to fix it in flight.


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2020)

Very nice series, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Mar 27, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Roo.



Thanks Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi Roo. 
They got that show in just in time then, or was it the end of the season for you guys? 
Beautiful series of shots.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Mar 30, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> They got that show in just in time then, or was it the end of the season for you guys?
> Beautiful series of shots.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks very much Graham

It was just in time as it was the week before the Grand Prix. I got 1 day of shots there before they closed the show down. I had planned on going to 2 big airshows and there were a couple of smaller ones through until early May but all are cancelled. The biggest one was Warbirds over Wanaka at Easter in NZ. Not a lot of fun to be had at the moment - my MkIII turned up last week but I haven't even fired the shutter yet


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi Roo.
Wow, cancelled halfway through the show! I‘m still trying to have fun although there will be no shots from the Goodwood Members Meet this year which we should have got home from yesterday!  We still have tickets for the Goodwood Revival later in the year but I’m betting there will be no large gatherings for at least the rest of this year! 
I have been working on a much smaller scale,  think a full stack of rings and a reverse mount! Expect to see some shots in the macro thread at some point, just as soon as I can get some worth sharing! 
Best get that Mk III tested with a few shots, just in case you got the dud! I call it me please, if there is a dud in the stack I can pick it! I once pulled the second flat packed garden bench from the stack saying “ha ha, I’ll leave the broken one for someone else,“ got home and guess what, one of the castings was cracked! Yep I’d definitely get the dud camera! 

Everybody please stay safe, follow the rules and we can make it through this. 

Cheers, Graham.



Roo said:


> Thanks very much Graham
> 
> It was just in time as it was the week before the Grand Prix. I got 1 day of shots there before they closed the show down. I had planned on going to 2 big airshows and there were a couple of smaller ones through until early May but all are cancelled. The biggest one was Warbirds over Wanaka at Easter in NZ. Not a lot of fun to be had at the moment - my MkIII turned up last week but I haven't even fired the shutter yet


----------



## Roo (Apr 1, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Wow, cancelled halfway through the show! I‘m still trying to have fun although there will be no shots from the Goodwood Members Meet this year which we should have got home from yesterday!  We still have tickets for the Goodwood Revival later in the year but I’m betting there will be no large gatherings for at least the rest of this year!
> I have been working on a much smaller scale,  think a full stack of rings and a reverse mount! Expect to see some shots in the macro thread at some point, just as soon as I can get some worth sharing!
> Best get that Mk III tested with a few shots, just in case you got the dud! I call it me please, if there is a dud in the stack I can pick it! I once pulled the second flat packed garden bench from the stack saying “ha ha, I’ll leave the broken one for someone else,“ got home and guess what, one of the castings was cracked! Yep I’d definitely get the dud camera!
> ...



I'll look out for the macro shots but I'll be hitting up the motorsports thread soon with some shots from the Thursday and from the Phillip Island historics meet the weekend before.

Cheers


----------



## dcm (Apr 19, 2020)

USAF Thunderbirds fly by after graduation ceremonies at the Air Force Academy in Colorado Springs. They also flew a pass along the front range over the major metro areas between Fort Collins and Pueblo to honor first responders. Actually a flight of 8 with 1 flanking and 1 trailing - I assume they were filming. Appeared to be flying a series of banks to give everyone a good view. Too bad is was such a gloomy, gray, overcast day. Monochrome seemed appropriate. 
M6II, 70-300L




They were pretty low and disappeared into the trees.


----------



## meywd (Apr 28, 2020)

Blue Angles flying over New York by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2020)

Very nice shot, meywd.


----------



## meywd (Apr 28, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, meywd.



Thank you Click.


----------



## Roo (Apr 30, 2020)

meywd said:


> Blue Angles flying over New York by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


Nice capture! Interesting the lead aircraft's refuelling probe is extended


----------



## brad-man (May 1, 2020)

Roo said:


> Nice capture! Interesting the lead aircraft's refuelling probe is extended


He's just really happy to be there...


----------



## meywd (May 1, 2020)

Roo said:


> Nice capture! Interesting the lead aircraft's refuelling probe is extended



Thanks, I was wondering what that was.


----------



## Viper28 (May 31, 2020)

Been a while since I came back to this thread, so here are a couple of the Dark Falcon F16AM


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2020)

Great shots, Viper28.


----------



## Roo (Jun 6, 2020)

Viper28 said:


> Been a while since I came back to this thread, so here are a couple of the Dark Falcon F16AM
> View attachment 190664
> View attachment 190665


great images Simon!


----------



## Roo (Aug 1, 2020)

Another image of the Merlin powered Warhawk on the take off roll


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2020)

Beautiful shot, Roo.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

Viper28 said:


> Been a while since I came back to this thread, so here are a couple of the Dark Falcon F16AM
> View attachment 190664
> View attachment 190665



"Belgian AIr Force" labels...in English? Is this a concession to an audience that might not speak Flemish or Walloon?

That aside, excellent photography!


----------



## Roo (Aug 3, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Roo.


Thanks Click!


----------



## dcm (Oct 18, 2021)

Blue Angels at the local air show today. I wasn't able to attend, but got a couple photos from my office window 8 miles away, including one nearby pass. A local photo bombed the formation in the first photo .

EOS R6, RF800, 1.4X, monopod, DxO PL4.




Shooting through tree branches produced some shadows.


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2021)

Cool shots. Well done, dcm.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2021)

These were flying in the far distance from where we were looking for birds, probably from the Duxford airfield. Could someone please identify them for me.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2021)

Nice shots, Alan. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dcm (Dec 1, 2021)

AlanF said:


> These were flying in the far distance from where we were looking for birds, probably from the Duxford airfield. Could someone please identify them for me.
> 
> View attachment 201470
> View attachment 201471
> View attachment 201472



Biplane is a Stearman E75N1 currently in use by Paramount Overseas Productions. Here's some backstory on this plane.

The other plane has a WW II RAF type A roundel (pre 1942). Flipped through a list of planes flown by the RAF but didn't come across it. It appears to be a Yak-52TW training aircraft, N699DP, being used as a camera plane, https://www.facebook.com/FansofDuxford. I assume they are filming a WW II flick.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 1, 2021)

dcm said:


> Biplane is a Stearman E75N1 currently in use by Paramount Overseas Productions. Here's some backstory on this plane.
> 
> The other plane has a WW II RAF type A roundel (pre 1942). Flipped through a list of planes flown by the RAF but didn't come across it. It appears to be a Yak-52TW training aircraft, N699DP, being used as a camera plane, https://www.facebook.com/FansofDuxford. I assume they are filming a WW II flick.


Thank you so much!


----------



## dcm (Dec 1, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Thank you so much!


Glad to help. My dad was in the USAF. I'm probably better identifying planes than birds.


----------



## Roo (Dec 15, 2021)

One of the final public displays of the RAAF F/A-18 Hornet at the recent Wings over Illawarra airshow


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2021)

Cool shots! I really like your pictures. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Jan 4, 2022)

Australian built CAC CA-18 Mustang taking off at Wings over Illawarra



CA-7 Wirraway



F4U-5N Corsair


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2022)

Very nice pictures, Roo. I especially like the first shot.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 4, 2022)

Great planes, great pictures!


----------



## Roo (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks Click and Del Paso
​Lockheed SP-2H Neptune



TBM Avenger



De Haviland DHC-4 Caribou


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2022)

Beautiful shots. I really like your pictures.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 6, 2022)

Roo said:


> Thanks Click and Del Paso
> ​Lockheed SP-2H Neptune
> View attachment 201950
> 
> ...


More, please!


----------



## Roo (Mar 3, 2022)

Grumman S-2 Tracker


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2022)

Great shots, Roo. I especially like the Tracker.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2022)

Beautiful series. I especially like the F-22 Great shot!


----------



## Jaysheldon (Sep 7, 2022)

Attention those in the Toronto area: If you're going to the London, Ont. airshow this weekend, I need a lift. I live at Bathurst and Sheppard.
Jay


----------



## STEVE RUSKIN (Dec 19, 2022)

A series of shots from here in the UK, all taken during 2022. Aerials at RAF Duxford (Now part of the Imperial War Museum - IWM, here in the UK) and the static at the Shuttleworth Collection, again here in the UK. All taken with my 5D MK IV


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2022)

STEVE RUSKIN said:


> A series of shots from here in the UK, all taken during 2022. Aerials at RAF Duxford (Now part of the Imperial War Museum - IWM, here in the UK) and the static at the Shuttleworth Collection, again here in the UK. All taken with my 5D MK IV




Beautiful series Steve.

...And welcome to CR.


----------

